# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #28



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> When you don't use much salt in cooking, you become used to the 'less salt' taste in food, and then eating out or eating prepared, processed food tastes very salty. I also tend to use little or no salt, as much as possible. Canned soup is way too salty for me. Never use it, except as called for in special recipes. There is enough salt in unprocessed food to satisfy our daily salt requirement.


Right! I use so little salt now and don't miss it. No salt in pasta water. Make my own soups. We never have canned soup. I might have a can on hand in case we are sick and cannot go out or cook. Chicken Noodle...


----------



## karverr

good morning ladies ,I just watched the news and saw the weather .I pray none of our friends and families are hurt in the storms. We have had a terrible spring with all the tornadoes, floods,and now fires. This sure sounds like the end chapter in my favorite book.


----------



## Lukelucy

karverr said:


> good morning ladies ,I just watched the news and saw the weather .I pray none of our friends and families are hurt in the storms. We have had a terrible spring with all the tornadoes, floods,and now fires. This sure sounds like the end chapter in my favorite book.


It has been a rough winter and spring. I dread next winter, Karverr.


----------



## Janeway

Good morning, we were not damaged by the severe storms, but about 10 miles south of us had wind damage with trees, etc., being blown over. We had a flash light handy but never lost power.

I'm on my way out the door for a Endoscopy test so may not be on the rest of the day as the Dr said I would be groggy afterwards! He said I work, you sleep as I said I don't want to know what you are going to do to me.

I think from what he said he will go into the stomach with a camera to see what what is going on & do a biopsy if needed!

He has a German accent so not easy to understand as he & nurse both spoke to each other in German.

Chat later!


----------



## Lukelucy

Janeway said:


> Good morning, we were not damaged by the severe storms, but about 10 miles south of us had wind damage with trees, etc., being blown over. We had a flash light handy but never lost power.
> 
> I'm on my way out the door for a Endoscopy test so may not be on the rest of the day as the Dr said I would be groggy afterwards! He said I work, you sleep as I said I don't want to know what you are going to do to me.
> 
> I think from what he said he will go into the stomach with a camera to see what what is going on & do a biopsy if needed!
> 
> He has a German accent so not easy to understand as he & nurse both spoke to each other in German.
> 
> Chat later!


We are waiting to see how you are!


----------



## SQM

Janeway said:


> Good morning, we were not damaged by the severe storms, but about 10 miles south of us had wind damage with trees, etc., being blown over. We had a flash light handy but never lost power.
> 
> I'm on my way out the door for a Endoscopy test so may not be on the rest of the day as the Dr said I would be groggy afterwards! He said I work, you sleep as I said I don't want to know what you are going to do to me.
> 
> I think from what he said he will go into the stomach with a camera to see what what is going on & do a biopsy if needed!
> 
> He has a German accent so not easy to understand as he & nurse both spoke to each other in German.
> 
> Chat later!


Hi Janee,

Sorry to hear that you are under the weather in more than one way. Hope all goes well with you at the doctor's. Endoscopies are very routine so do not worry. Sending healing energy your way.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

We had flood constant rain for 2 days. The sun is shining and 42 degrees . Hope everyone else is ok. Sometimesaknitter do you have power yet?


----------



## SQM

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had flood constant rain for 2 days. The sun is shining and 42 degrees . Hope everyone else is ok. Sometimesaknitter do you have power yet?


42 degrees in the South? Sounds like global cooling. It is very blah in NYC but still we are in the 60s-70s.


----------



## Jokim

Janeway said:


> Good morning, we were not damaged by the severe storms, but about 10 miles south of us had wind damage with trees, etc., being blown over. We had a flash light handy but never lost power.
> 
> I'm on my way out the door for a Endoscopy test so may not be on the rest of the day as the Dr said I would be groggy afterwards! He said I work, you sleep as I said I don't want to know what you are going to do to me.
> 
> I think from what he said he will go into the stomach with a camera to see what what is going on & do a biopsy if needed!
> 
> He has a German accent so not easy to understand as he & nurse both spoke to each other in German.
> 
> Chat later!


Please keep us posted on your condition and know that prayers are being offered for the best possible outcome. Hugs!♥♥♥!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Janeway said:


> Good morning, we were not damaged by the severe storms, but about 10 miles south of us had wind damage with trees, etc., being blown over. We had a flash light handy but never lost power.
> 
> I'm on my way out the door for a Endoscopy test so may not be on the rest of the day as the Dr said I would be groggy afterwards! He said I work, you sleep as I said I don't want to know what you are going to do to me.
> 
> I think from what he said he will go into the stomach with a camera to see what what is going on & do a biopsy if needed!
> 
> He has a German accent so not easy to understand as he & nurse both spoke to each other in German.
> 
> Chat later!


I hope they find good news with your test. Everyone says the test is not bad. It is what you had to do to prepare for it. Let us know how you are later. Have a yummy lunch afterwards. xx


----------



## Georgiegirl

Janeway said:


> Good morning, we were not damaged by the severe storms, but about 10 miles south of us had wind damage with trees, etc., being blown over. We had a flash light handy but never lost power.
> 
> I'm on my way out the door for a Endoscopy test so may not be on the rest of the day as the Dr said I would be groggy afterwards! He said I work, you sleep as I said I don't want to know what you are going to do to me.
> 
> I think from what he said he will go into the stomach with a camera to see what what is going on & do a biopsy if needed!
> 
> He has a German accent so not easy to understand as he & nurse both spoke to each other in German.
> 
> Chat later!


Janee: I'm like you - when a Dr.'s going to do any procedure on me I tell 'em to just send me to "Never-Never-Land" - I don't want to know anything about the procedure. Once had a colonoscopy & Dr. told me he could lightly sedate me - I'd be a wee bit woozy, but could look at the procedure on the TV screen - I told him "You've gotta be kiddin' me! No Way! Just knock me out!" - Another time I told this same Dr. "While you're working on me just treat me like you would your wife, your mistress or your mother - if you do any of those 3 - then I'll know you'll take real good care of me." After the "procedure" I told his nurse what I'd told him & she said "Oh, he'll take care of you like his wife 'cause she's an attorney!" Hey, can't take life too seriously, can we?


----------



## Knit crazy

Jane, hope you get some good news today. Good luck.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had flood constant rain for 2 days. The sun is shining and 42 degrees . Hope everyone else is ok. Sometimesaknitter do you have power yet?


Rain came our way last night - nothing serious. Trenches back in our back yard - oh, well. Maybe a little more today. Then actually cold at night for two nights - in the forties!!

Jane - prayers for good news from the doctor.


----------



## Jokim

Georgiegirl said:


> Janee: I'm like you - when a Dr.'s going to do any procedure on me I tell 'em to just send me to "Never-Never-Land" - I don't want to know anything about the procedure. Once had a colonoscopy & Dr. told me he could lightly sedate me - I'd be a wee bit woozy, but could look at the procedure on the TV screen - I told him "You've gotta be kiddin' me! No Way! Just knock me out!" - Another time I told this same Dr. "While you're working on me just treat me like you would your wife, your mistress or your mother - if you do any of those 3 - then I'll know you'll take real good care of me." After the "procedure" I told his nurse what I'd told him & she said "Oh, he'll take care of you like his wife 'cause she's an attorney!" Hey, can't take life too seriously, can we?


I share the feeling. Do what you must, but don't let me feel, or see, it. Thanks for the chuckle, Georgie!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jokim said:


> I share the feeling. Do what you must, but don't let me feel, or see, it. Thanks for the chuckle, Georgie!


I don't even want them talking to me telling me what they are going to do. Especially when giving blood. Don't tell me they can't get the vein or anything about a vein. I had a thyroid test one time. The nurse kept describing to me that I had to have a needle in my arm for an hour and she would be coming back and forth injecting and subtracting. lol I asked her not to tell me. Then my ears started ringing and I told her I was getting sick. She scolded me. I warned her and she was mad when I threw up on her shoes. :shock: :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady

Peaceful right now, going to get coffee. 
Dad taken to nursing home. Got call last night he fell again.

Nurse so funny when i told her he is very stubborn said she could see that, and had to really have a talking to him about what he can and can't do. I know it is hard for him. Dread phone calls. Will start doing calls after 10:00. Have to call his only living sister today, get back to SW. Make sure your parents if they are still with you to get POA for medical, and finance. Talk to Dad about this months ago. He said he did it, but we can know find no papers that say he did. So step mother is now able to get into this with us.
My mom knew this and did part of it, had to get a lawyer to get my brother on it to. Don't think it is good for sister's and brother's to not have POA when parents are involved. 
Thank you all so much for your prayers. You do not know how I have seen things this last week, that have changed from bad to good. You all mean so much to me, and your prayers knowing that you are doing it. Have no words but Thank you.

Off to get a cup of coffee and read what is happening to all of you and the world.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Peaceful right now, going to get coffee.
> Dad taken to nursing home. Got call last night he fell again.
> 
> Nurse so funny when i told her he is very stubborn said she could see that, and had to really have a talking to him about what he can and can't do. I know it is hard for him. Dread phone calls. Will start doing calls after 10:00. Have to call his only living sister today, get back to SW. Make sure your parents if they are still with you to get POA for medical, and finance. Talk to Dad about this months ago. He said he did it, but we can know find no papers that say he did. So step mother is now able to get into this with us.
> My mom knew this and did part of it, had to get a lawyer to get my brother on it to. Don't think it is good for sister's and brother's to not have POA when parents are involved.
> Thank you all so much for your prayers. You do not know how I have seen things this last week, that have changed from bad to good. You all mean so much to me, and your prayers knowing that you are doing it. Have no words but Thank you.
> 
> Off to get a cup of coffee and read what is happening to all of you and the world.


Good to hear from you Yarnie. I am glad you got Daddy settled in a place. We will continue to pray for all of you. Love you!


----------



## Georgiegirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't even want them talking to me telling me what they are going to do. Especially when giving blood. Don't tell me they can't get the vein or anything about a vein. I had a thyroid test one time. The nurse kept describing to me that I had to have a needle in my arm for an hour and she would be coming back and forth injecting and subtracting. lol I asked her not to tell me. Then my ears started ringing and I told her I was getting sick. She scolded me. I warned her and she was mad when I threw up on her shoes. :shock: :roll:


Well hey - serves her right - betcha she never treated anyone like that again! If she did - well - too bad for her! Perhaps she'll listen to someone with a problem again. Some people just need to find another line of work!


----------



## Georgiegirl

theyarnlady said:


> Peaceful right now, going to get coffee.
> Dad taken to nursing home. Got call last night he fell again.
> 
> Nurse so funny when i told her he is very stubborn said she could see that, and had to really have a talking to him about what he can and can't do. I know it is hard for him. Dread phone calls. Will start doing calls after 10:00. Have to call his only living sister today, get back to SW. Make sure your parents if they are still with you to get POA for medical, and finance. Talk to Dad about this months ago. He said he did it, but we can know find no papers that say he did. So step mother is now able to get into this with us.
> My mom knew this and did part of it, had to get a lawyer to get my brother on it to. Don't think it is good for sister's and brother's to not have POA when parents are involved.
> Thank you all so much for your prayers. You do not know how I have seen things this last week, that have changed from bad to good. You all mean so much to me, and your prayers knowing that you are doing it. Have no words but Thank you.
> 
> Off to get a cup of coffee and read what is happening to all of you and the world.


So many of us here on KP acknowledge & commiserate with what you're going through - especially if we're of an "older" generation, thus our parents are a bit older. I went through this w/my Mom. She fell, hit her head - 8 days in the hospital - Dr. said she could no longer return to her condo & live alone - I had her signed up then for assisted living - they evaluated her & said she was no longer eligible for A.L., & had to enter a nursing home. She lived there 6-1/2 yrs. All her papers were properly signed when she entered - had a living will - I had power of atty for everything for her. After 6 yrs. she had a small stroke - was unable to almost eat anything - Dr. told me he wanted to put a feeding tube in her stomach - In no uncertain words I told him "NO!" - My Mom had signed papers "no extraordinary measures - no feeding tubes" - he told me "well, you know what will happen if we don't insert a tube" I told him again "NO TUBE! Just give me the paper & I'll sign." Mama lived a few months past that time. My point in bringing up my history with my Mom is we do understand - we do feel for you - we do pray for you - God, in his infinite wisdom will look over your loved one -- & you. Stay the course.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Did hear this?http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/05/15/florida-five-miami-to-orlando-railway-picking-up-speed-hannity-moving-to-florida-118985


----------



## west coast kitty

Janeway said:


> Good morning, we were not damaged by the severe storms, but about 10 miles south of us had wind damage with trees, etc., being blown over. We had a flash light handy but never lost power.
> 
> I'm on my way out the door for a Endoscopy test so may not be on the rest of the day as the Dr said I would be groggy afterwards! He said I work, you sleep as I said I don't want to know what you are going to do to me.
> 
> I think from what he said he will go into the stomach with a camera to see what what is going on & do a biopsy if needed!
> 
> He has a German accent so not easy to understand as he & nurse both spoke to each other in German.
> 
> Chat later!


Glad to hear you came through the storms ok and I pray the same for everyone else. Hope all goes well with your procedure and that your stomach problems are getting better.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't even want them talking to me telling me what they are going to do. Especially when giving blood. Don't tell me they can't get the vein or anything about a vein. I had a thyroid test one time. The nurse kept describing to me that I had to have a needle in my arm for an hour and she would be coming back and forth injecting and subtracting. lol I asked her not to tell me. Then my ears started ringing and I told her I was getting sick. She scolded me. I warned her and she was mad when I threw up on her shoes. :shock: :roll:


That's what she gets for not listening to the patient!!

I'm the odd one out - I want to know what's happening and how it works and it there is a chance to see it - I would.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Peaceful right now, going to get coffee.
> Dad taken to nursing home. Got call last night he fell again.
> 
> Nurse so funny when i told her he is very stubborn said she could see that, and had to really have a talking to him about what he can and can't do. I know it is hard for him. Dread phone calls. Will start doing calls after 10:00. Have to call his only living sister today, get back to SW. Make sure your parents if they are still with you to get POA for medical, and finance. Talk to Dad about this months ago. He said he did it, but we can know find no papers that say he did. So step mother is now able to get into this with us.
> My mom knew this and did part of it, had to get a lawyer to get my brother on it to. Don't think it is good for sister's and brother's to not have POA when parents are involved.
> Thank you all so much for your prayers. You do not know how I have seen things this last week, that have changed from bad to good. You all mean so much to me, and your prayers knowing that you are doing it. Have no words but Thank you.
> 
> Off to get a cup of coffee and read what is happening to all of you and the world.


I'm glad your Dad is stable and being looked after. Will keep praying for him, you and your family. Love you Yarnie.

Very good reminder about how important POA is (and Personal Directive).


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> That's what she gets for not listening to the patient!!
> 
> I'm the odd one out - I want to know what's happening and how it works and it there is a chance to see it - I would.


My dh is like that too. He had to know everything that was going on with eye surgery. I didn't want to know what the dr was doing in my eye when I had surgery. They put me in a room to watch a video but I didn't watch it. :-o


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't even want them talking to me telling me what they are going to do. Especially when giving blood. Don't tell me they can't get the vein or anything about a vein. I had a thyroid test one time. The nurse kept describing to me that I had to have a needle in my arm for an hour and she would be coming back and forth injecting and subtracting. lol I asked her not to tell me. Then my ears started ringing and I told her I was getting sick. She scolded me. I warned her and she was mad when I threw up on her shoes. :shock: :roll:


Oh - sweet revenge. I'm glad you aimed it right.
I had quite a laugh when you said, "Don't tell me they cann't get the vein or anything about a vein." Anything about a vein just did it for me! So funny, CB.

I find it all interesting UNLESS it involves me in any way. Then just get it over with and try not to kill me.


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> Peaceful right now, going to get coffee.
> Dad taken to nursing home. Got call last night he fell again.
> 
> Nurse so funny when i told her he is very stubborn said she could see that, and had to really have a talking to him about what he can and can't do. I know it is hard for him. Dread phone calls. Will start doing calls after 10:00. Have to call his only living sister today, get back to SW. Make sure your parents if they are still with you to get POA for medical, and finance. Talk to Dad about this months ago. He said he did it, but we can know find no papers that say he did. So step mother is now able to get into this with us.
> My mom knew this and did part of it, had to get a lawyer to get my brother on it to. Don't think it is good for sister's and brother's to not have POA when parents are involved.
> Thank you all so much for your prayers. You do not know how I have seen things this last week, that have changed from bad to good. You all mean so much to me, and your prayers knowing that you are doing it. Have no words but Thank you.
> 
> Off to get a cup of coffee and read what is happening to all of you and the world.


We're with you in spirit, Yarnie. It sounds like he's in good hands at the nursing home.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did hear this?http://www.bizpacreview.com/2014/05/15/florida-five-miami-to-orlando-railway-picking-up-speed-hannity-moving-to-florida-118985


Interesting. Public feedback is important in transportation planning. If they don't want it, they probably won't use it.


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad your Dad is stable and being looked after. Will keep praying for him, you and your family. Love you Yarnie.
> 
> Very good reminder about how important POA is (and Personal Directive).


Yes. I plan to write down what I want for my funeral, too - so the decisions aren't a burden for those in mourning. Some people even pick out their caskets. We haven't done as much as we could, but we definitely have the Living Will and POA written in stone.


----------



## Gerslay

Good Morning all you lovely people!

Yarnie...Its good to read that your dad seems to be coming through this latest crisis. Maybe you can take a little breather and get some much needed rest.

Janeway...I hope that you get good results from your procedure.

Bonbf3...Thanks for the reminder; we need to have our wills and directives updated now that we've moved to NC. I'm not sure how moving to a different state changes things, but its probably a good idea to check it out.

CB...I love the visual of the nurses shoes!!!

Rainy day going to the movies to see "Heaven is for Real"...not that I doubted it for a minute, but its nice to see Hollywood validate what we already know to be real. Amen?

:thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> Peaceful right now, going to get coffee.
> Dad taken to nursing home. Got call last night he fell again.
> 
> Nurse so funny when i told her he is very stubborn said she could see that, and had to really have a talking to him about what he can and can't do. I know it is hard for him. Dread phone calls. Will start doing calls after 10:00. Have to call his only living sister today, get back to SW. Make sure your parents if they are still with you to get POA for medical, and finance. Talk to Dad about this months ago. He said he did it, but we can know find no papers that say he did. So step mother is now able to get into this with us.
> My mom knew this and did part of it, had to get a lawyer to get my brother on it to. Don't think it is good for sister's and brother's to not have POA when parents are involved.
> Thank you all so much for your prayers. You do not know how I have seen things this last week, that have changed from bad to good. You all mean so much to me, and your prayers knowing that you are doing it. Have no words but Thank you.
> 
> Off to get a cup of coffee and read what is happening to all of you and the world.


It is one of the best gifts you can give your kids: make prior arrangements for the future which includes POAs and other things. MIL has done it, DH's childless aunt has done it and it will be really easy to handle her estate when she passes. 
Please be assured of our prayers and our love for you, Yarnie. 
Hugs! XXX ♥♥♥


----------



## bonbf3

Jokim said:


> It is one of the best gifts you can give your kids: make prior arrangements for the future which includes POAs and other things. MIL has done it, DH's childless aunt has done it and it will be really easy to handle her estate when she passes.


I agree. In fact, I think I'll move that to the top of my priorities list.


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning all you lovely people!
> 
> Yarnie...Its good to read that your dad seems to be coming through this latest crisis. Maybe you can take a little breather and get some much needed rest.
> 
> Janeway...I hope that you get good results from your procedure.
> 
> Bonbf3...Thanks for the reminder; we need to have our wills and directives updated now that we've moved to NC. I'm not sure how moving to a different state changes things, but its probably a good idea to check it out.
> 
> CB...I love the visual of the nurses shoes!!!
> 
> Rainy day going to the movies to see "Heaven is for Real"...not that I doubted it for a minute, but its nice to see Hollywood validate what we already know to be real. Amen?
> 
> :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


Yes, it is nice to see our faith shared on the screen.

Please let us know what you think of the movie. I'd love to see it, but I don't think I'll get a chance before it's gone from the movies. Maybe I'll rent it. Have a great time!


----------



## WendyBee

Wow after reading these posts has me convinced that we are all sisters (and brother) from another Mother!!!. Add me as another who doesn`t like salt.
Last night I made split pea and ham soup. The ham hocks hubby bought from our local Piggly Wiggly instead of buying them from WalMart as he`s done in the past. The ham hocks did cost more, but there was more meat on them and wasn`t as salty as the ones we used to buy. Normally I used to soak the ham hocks in water for a few hours to get rid of the salt before I added them to the split peas and water.
I took the pot of soup out of the fridge and will be having another bowl of soup for lunch today. My pooch Dixie will enjoy the bones.
I don`t even buy canned veggies anymore. At one time I used to drain the veggies and rinse them under the tap before cooking to get rid of excess salt. Now I just buy frozen veggies instead.


----------



## Jokim

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning all you lovely people!
> 
> Yarnie...Its good to read that your dad seems to be coming through this latest crisis. Maybe you can take a little breather and get some much needed rest.
> 
> Janeway...I hope that you get good results from your procedure.
> 
> Bonbf3...Thanks for the reminder; we need to have our wills and directives updated now that we've moved to NC. I'm not sure how moving to a different state changes things, but its probably a good idea to check it out.
> 
> CB...I love the visual of the nurses shoes!!!
> 
> Rainy day going to the movies to see "Heaven is for Real"...not that I doubted it for a minute, but its nice to see Hollywood validate what we already know to be real. Amen?
> 
> :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


Amen!
BTW- every time I look at your avatar, Gerslay, I admire your Mom's beauty. You honor her by posting her photo for all to see.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Hi Yarnie!

I'm so glad to hear a slightly improved update.

Please allow me to repeat how much we are all thinking of you, your Dad and your family. We are your extended virtual family. I just need to set you straight on that fact!

Blessings!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Everyone - I haven't yet seen Heaven is for Real, but let me encourage everyone to see God is NOT Dead.

Finally, a movie that those who believe in the Christian God can cheer and be uplifted by something produced for the big screen. Even if you are not a believer, or believe in a different God, the movie I think would still be enjoyed.

It is comical, serious, and enlightening as well.

Recommend it highly.

Gerslay - you forget to tell me what time to join you. So, now I'll go without you too. So there ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts

WCK - we are sisters.

I tell the nurses, doctors, PA's exactly which vein to use, and watch every and any procedure I can on me or anyone with great interest.

When my Dad had multiple bypass heart surgery, I asked if I could watch from a screening room.

I was allowed to watch the procedure on video but not my Dad's.

Often I thought I'd be and would like to be a good surgeon, but never did pursue that field of study.

Because I've seen "a lot and learned a lot," I've been asked many times by doctors if I was one as well when in conversations about the care and lives of others I'm involved with.

Just yesterday, I was told by an attorney, "I didn't know you were an attorney," during a lengthy phone conversation. I told him, what I'll tell you all now, "I am not!" :-D

Oh, and the first 35 years of my life, no Novacane, or numbing agents at the Dentist (for the standard procedures - only once for a root canal). 

Ha - life is fun, interesting and electric!


----------



## bonbf3

WendyBee said:


> Wow after reading these posts has me convinced that we are all sisters (and brother) from another Mother!!!. Add me as another who doesn`t like salt.
> Last night I made split pea and ham soup. The ham hocks hubby bought from our local Piggly Wiggly instead of buying them from WalMart as he`s done in the past. The ham hocks did cost more, but there was more meat on them and wasn`t as salty as the ones we used to buy. Normally I used to soak the ham hocks in water for a few hours to get rid of the salt before I added them to the split peas and water.
> I took the pot of soup out of the fridge and will be having another bowl of soup for lunch today. My pooch Dixie will enjoy the bones.
> I don`t even buy canned veggies anymore. At one time I used to drain the veggies and rinse them under the tap before cooking to get rid of excess salt. Now I just buy frozen veggies instead.


You are really salt-free. I just don't use it at the table.


----------



## thumper5316

WendyBee said:


> Wow after reading these posts has me convinced that we are all sisters (and brother) from another Mother!!!. Add me as another who doesn`t like salt.
> Last night I made split pea and ham soup. The ham hocks hubby bought from our local Piggly Wiggly instead of buying them from WalMart as he`s done in the past. The ham hocks did cost more, but there was more meat on them and wasn`t as salty as the ones we used to buy. Normally I used to soak the ham hocks in water for a few hours to get rid of the salt before I added them to the split peas and water.
> I took the pot of soup out of the fridge and will be having another bowl of soup for lunch today. My pooch Dixie will enjoy the bones.
> I don`t even buy canned veggies anymore. At one time I used to drain the veggies and rinse them under the tap before cooking to get rid of excess salt. Now I just buy frozen veggies instead.


Well, I guess that we are not only from another mother but no sisters either. I put salt on/in *everything*. I even put more in my split pea and ham soup! (Good humoredly called "Pea Paste" by my boys because it's so thick a spoon can stand up in it. And then I put it on buttered saltines to eat it. YUM!!)


----------



## bonbf3

thumper5316 said:


> Well, I guess that we are not only from another mother but no sisters either. I put salt on/in *everything*. I even put more in my split pea and ham soup! (Good humoredly called "Pea Paste" by my boys because it's so thick a spoon can stand up in it. And then I put it on buttered saltines to eat it. YUM!!)


Sounds good.


----------



## WendyBee

thumper5316 said:


> Well, I guess that we are not only from another mother but no sisters either. I put salt on/in *everything*. I even put more in my split pea and ham soup! (Good humoredly called "Pea Paste" by my boys because it's so thick a spoon can stand up in it. And then I put it on buttered saltines to eat it. YUM!!)


LOL Thumpy. I don`t have a salt free diet. I add a bit to boiling pasta or potaoes, but have never added any to my food once cooked.
When I ate potato chips after I gave then up for Lent - I couldn`t believe how salty they were.


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> LOL Thumpy. I don`t have a salt free diet. I add a bit to boiling pasta or potaoes, but have never added any to my food once cooked.
> When I ate potato chips after I gave then up for Lent - I couldn`t believe how salty they were.


I usually buy the low-salt potato chips. They're salty enough. ;-)


----------



## Knit crazy

I try to limit salt by not adding salt to recipes, but so much of our diet has processed foods that contains way too much salt. I also try to watch sugar intake, but I do have a sweet tooth that is in conflict with that goal.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - sweet revenge. I'm glad you aimed it right.
> I had quite a laugh when you said, "Don't tell me they cann't get the vein or anything about a vein." Anything about a vein just did it for me! So funny, CB.
> 
> I find it all interesting UNLESS it involves me in any way. Then just get it over with and try not to kill me.


My dd and youngest son are the same way. If a nurse says this is going to stink we hear eeeeeee then it is lights out. Really I mean it. :shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning all you lovely people!
> 
> Yarnie...Its good to read that your dad seems to be coming through this latest crisis. Maybe you can take a little breather and get some much needed rest.
> 
> Janeway...I hope that you get good results from your procedure.
> 
> Bonbf3...Thanks for the reminder; we need to have our wills and directives updated now that we've moved to NC. I'm not sure how moving to a different state changes things, but its probably a good idea to check it out.
> 
> CB...I love the visual of the nurses shoes!!!
> 
> Rainy day going to the movies to see "Heaven is for Real"...not that I doubted it for a minute, but its nice to see Hollywood validate what we already know to be real. Amen?
> 
> :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


Amen. Tell us about the movie .


----------



## Country Bumpkins

This is for Yarnie and anyone else that needs it.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152409964403879&set=a.378829448878.159363.1076318638


----------



## Country Bumpkins

A miracle.http://news.distractify.com/people/a-clinically-dead-baby-was-revived-by-his-mothers-touch-and-doctors-cant-explain-it/?v=1&utm_content=buffer3e180&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Janeway

Thanks everyone for thoughts & prayers for the stomach thing--you know me I get confused as it was a gastro something was what insigned the papers for. On Oxygen 24/7 all day.

I was completely out as had irritation at beginning & ending of stomach so he did a biopsy so don't know outcome yet. I'm resting as legs wobbly still. On liquids today but regular food tomorrow.

Will try to read & catch up, but sleeping off & on. Janie


----------



## Janeway

Country Bumpkins said:


> A miracle.http://news.distractify.com/people/a-clinically-dead-baby-was-revived-by-his-mothers-touch-and-doctors-cant-explain-it/?v=1&utm_content=buffer3e180&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


A mother's touch of love!


----------



## Janeway

theyarnlady said:


> Peaceful right now, going to get coffee.
> Dad taken to nursing home. Got call last night he fell again.
> 
> Nurse so funny when i told her he is very stubborn said she could see that, and had to really have a talking to him about what he can and can't do. I know it is hard for him. Dread phone calls. Will start doing calls after 10:00. Have to call his only living sister today, get back to SW. Make sure your parents if they are still with you to get POA for medical, and finance. Talk to Dad about this months ago. He said he did it, but we can know find no papers that say he did. So step mother is now able to get into this with us.
> My mom knew this and did part of it, had to get a lawyer to get my brother on it to. Don't think it is good for sister's and brother's to not have POA when parents are involved.
> Thank you all so much for your prayers. You do not know how I have seen things this last week, that have changed from bad to good. You all mean so much to me, and your prayers knowing that you are doing it. Have no words but Thank you.
> 
> Off to get a cup of coffee and read what is happening to all of you and the world.


Yarnie, praying for you & family for what you are going through.

My daughter has power of attorney over both of us & she is executor of the estate (what there is) & I have a living will & will donate any body part that is worth saving. So think we are covered!

Families sure go through difficult times when there is illness & death.


----------



## SQM

"Families sure go through difficult times when there is illness & death."

Hi Janeee,

Sounds like you sailed thru the procedure quite well. I am glad it is over with and feel sure that all is well. 

I loved your above quote. It seems like death is visiting more and more people that I know. I guess this suggests I am OLD. Shocking!


----------



## Jokim

Janeway said:


> Thanks everyone for thoughts & prayers for the stomach thing--you know me I get confused as it was a gastro something was what insigned the papers for. On Oxygen 24/7 all day.
> 
> I was completely out as had irritation at beginning & ending of stomach so he did a biopsy so don't know outcome yet. I'm resting as legs wobbly still. On liquids today but regular food tomorrow.
> 
> Will try to read & catch up, but sleeping off & on. Janie


Get a good night's rest and hopefully, tomorrow you will have happy news. Hugs Janie! XX ♥♥♥!


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is for Yarnie and anyone else that needs it.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152409964403879&set=a.378829448878.159363.1076318638


The faith of Job. ♥


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> Get a good night's rest and hopefully, tomorrow you will have happy news. Hugs Janie! XX ♥♥♥!


Jane,
Rest and take care of yourself. Please let us know as soon as you hear the results. Praying for your return to good health.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is for Yarnie and anyone else that needs it.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152409964403879&set=a.378829448878.159363.1076318638


Thanks CB.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is for Yarnie and anyone else that needs it.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152409964403879&set=a.378829448878.159363.1076318638


That's beautiful, CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

RV recipes. Hope Solo will like these. http://www.consumerqueen.com/cq-vacation-spots/25-easy-rv-meals You too Yarnie.


----------



## Lukelucy

joeysomma said:


> Good morning! The sun is shining! And it was 21 degrees at 5:30, It is up to 28 at 6. Time for a hot cup of coffee.


I am having my coffee now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

joeysomma said:


> Good morning! The sun is shining! And it was 21 degrees at 5:30, It is up to 28 at 6. Time for a hot cup of coffee.


No wonder you go thru so many hats. You need them year round. Brrrr.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I am having my coffee too. We are headed to my dd's for the weekend. Hope everyone has a great weekend. We will be back Monday but I will try to check in on everyone. Love y'all!


----------



## Janeway

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am having my coffee too. We are headed to my dd's for the weekend. Hope everyone has a great weekend. We will be back Monday but I will try to check in on everyone. Love y'all!


Enjoy & have a safe trip going & return! Hugs


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am having my coffee too. We are headed to my dd's for the weekend. Hope everyone has a great weekend. We will be back Monday but I will try to check in on everyone. Love y'all!


Have a nice visit, CB!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am having my coffee too. We are headed to my dd's for the weekend. Hope everyone has a great weekend. We will be back Monday but I will try to check in on everyone. Love y'all!


Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Janeway

Yes, we had 45 degrees this AM--what is ailing Mother Nature?

Praying for those who are having forest fires! Stay safe!


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am having my coffee too. We are headed to my dd's for the weekend. Hope everyone has a great weekend. We will be back Monday but I will try to check in on everyone. Love y'all!


Have a great visit with your family and Happy Birthday to your grandson! I know you'll love watching him perform his show for you!!


----------



## west coast kitty

Another beautiful day for us - sunny with a light breeze, birds are chirping, deer laying down in the pasture and geese on the lake. The last couple days have been in the high 70's, but forecast to change to cooler temps just in time for our long weekend (Victoria Day on Monday).

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

We had a frost last night. I had to cover all of my plants with sheets. Now I've got three loads of sheets to wash. :-(


----------



## SQM

I am sure you are all dying to know about the weather in NYC - rain and 67.


----------



## west coast kitty

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> We had a frost last night. I had to cover all of my plants with sheets. Now I've got three loads of sheets to wash. :-(


 :-( - but at least your plants survived!! We're very lucky here that we rarely have a hard frost past Feb or Mar.

In the old days I used newspaper but a lot of people don't get printed papers anymore. We have two local community newspapers that are quite good but other than that we subscribe to on-line publications.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

west coast kitty said:


> :-( - but at least your plants survived!! We're very lucky here that we rarely have a hard frost past Feb or Mar.
> 
> In the old days I used newspaper but a lot of people don't get printed papers anymore. We have two local community newspapers that are quite good but other than that we subscribe to on-line publications.


Yes, I'd just planted 144 bedding plants yesterday and several perrenials last Saturday. The newspapers sound like a great idea but wouldn't they blow away?


----------



## west coast kitty

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Yes, I'd just planted 144 bedding plants yesterday and several perrenials last Saturday. The newspapers sound like a great idea but wouldn't they blow away?


Wow - that's a lot of plants! Veggies, flowers or both?

The papers didn't usually blow away - I watered the plants well first and then pushed up some soil around the edges. I also had some beautiful rocks in the beds that I could move onto the corners. I haven't had to worry about it since we moved to Vancouver Island in 2000 though.


----------



## west coast kitty

Thinking of you Yarnie. Love you.


----------



## Gerslay

knitpresentgifts said:


> Gerslay - you forget to tell me what time to join you. So, now I'll go without you too. So there ...


Oops, I guess you didn't get the memo...5pm show at the Epic! Yesterday! LOL

"Heaven is for Real" was a good movie, sweet and thought-provoking.

However, I thought that "God is NOT Dead" was much better...more serious and with a broader scope.

"Mom's Night Out" is another film that is said to be good regardless of the fact that its Christian. I saw the previews and its solid, funny, and very well done...and its probably the best of the three mentioned.


----------



## Gerslay

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am having my coffee too. We are headed to my dd's for the weekend. Hope everyone has a great weekend. We will be back Monday but I will try to check in on everyone. Love y'all!


I hope you have a great weekend too...is it to be fun-filled or work-filled? When we spend time at our DDs we work harder there then we do at our own place. Course, we start off the day with coffee AND ibuprofen!

:thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy

Janeway said:


> Enjoy & have a safe trip going & return! Hugs


Have a great time!


----------



## thumper5316

SQM said:


> I am sure you are all dying to know about the weather in NYC - rain and 67.


48 and dreary in MN. Blech! I'm tired of this.


----------



## Lukelucy

thumper5316 said:


> 48 and dreary in MN. Blech! I'm tired of this.


Same here. Me too.


----------



## soloweygirl

Country Bumpkins said:


> RV recipes. Hope Solo will like these. http://www.consumerqueen.com/cq-vacation-spots/25-easy-rv-meals You too Yarnie.


Thanks for thinking of me CB. I mostly grill at the campsite. My niece bought me a dutch oven on year and I haven't really used it. This year I am determined to learn the art of dutch oven cooking. This should be a lot of fun, especially the desserts.


----------



## Gerslay

Lad and Lassies!

Come over to my new topic and celebrate with me:

FIVE YEARS CANCER FREE!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-259873-1.html


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

west coast kitty said:


> Wow - that's a lot of plants! Veggies, flowers or both?
> 
> The papers didn't usually blow away - I watered the plants well first and then pushed up some soil around the edges. I also had some beautiful rocks in the beds that I could move onto the corners. I haven't had to worry about it since we moved to Vancouver Island in 2000 though.


Flowers. I did my veggies last week. Thanks for your advice on the papers.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

Gersley, congrats on five years! I'm going on twelve.


----------



## Gerslay

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Gersley, congrats on five years! I'm going on twelve.


Wow...that's great...congratulations to you too!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks for thinking of me CB. I mostly grill at the campsite. My niece bought me a dutch oven on year and I haven't really used it. This year I am determined to learn the art of dutch oven cooking. This should be a lot of fun, especially the desserts.


My hubby makes the very BEST things in his dutch ovens! Especially desserts. You'll love it! Enjoy!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

Gerslay said:


> Wow...that's great...congratulations to you too!


Time flies! Pretty soon you'll be saying twelve too.


----------



## thumper5316

My congratulations and continued well wishes for you two on your anniversaries. May you have many, many more!


----------



## galinipper

Congratulations on five years Gerslay !!!!


----------



## Gerslay

Thanks Thumper!

I love looking at your happy little grand-bunnies!


----------



## galinipper

Congratulations on your dozen years Neb !!!


----------



## Gerslay

Thanks Gali...great avatar! ;-)


----------



## galinipper

Gerslay said:


> Thanks Gali...great avatar! ;-)


thank you. Yours is something to be proud of... Life is good ladies, keep up the healthy lifestyle and all else you are doing because it must be right. :-D


----------



## galinipper

Cold and rainy here also, it's been going on for days. Buckets had a layer of ice this morning. I've not done any planting of veggies or herbs yet, just a few flowers, I don't have alot of covering up to do. I am Thankful for that because I don't know where I would find the time. Talk later my friends.


----------



## Lukelucy

Gerslay said:


> Lad and Lassies!
> 
> Come over to my new topic and celebrate with me:
> 
> FIVE YEARS CANCER FREE!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-259873-1.html


That is wonderful!


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> Oops, I guess you didn't get the memo...5pm show at the Epic! Yesterday! LOL
> 
> "Heaven is for Real" was a good movie, sweet and thought-provoking.
> 
> However, I thought that "God is NOT Dead" was much better...more serious and with a broader scope.
> 
> "Mom's Night Out" is another film that is said to be good regardless of the fact that its Christian. I saw the previews and its solid, funny, and very well done...and its probably the best of the three mentioned.


I'll have to make a list of these movies. I wanted to see October Baby but never made it.

Gerslay, I like your new avatar. If that's for you, congratulations! A joyous milestone.

Just saw your topic - what a momentous day! You have a great positive outlook, too!


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> I hope you have a great weekend too...is it to be fun-filled or work-filled? When we spend time at our DDs we work harder there then we do at our own place. Course, we start off the day with coffee AND ibuprofen!
> 
> :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


Lots of grandchildren there, Gerslay? It's the same for me. I never thought of the ibuprofen - good idea!


----------



## WendyBee

Two fantastic milestones Gerslay and Nebby.
My heartfelt congratulatioons and love to you both.


----------



## WendyBee

Two fantastic milestones Gerslay and Nebby.
My heartfelt congratulations and love to you both.
&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## WendyBee

Such a busy day today, can barely catch my breath, I spent most of today cleaning and cooking.
My oldest son is here for dinner tonight, and will sleep here til 6pm when he starts his night shift as a prison guard.
The spaghetti sauce is complete. Now I`m making the garlic butter for the French bread.
Then I still have to make brownies for dessert.
At least I can rest tomorrow.


----------



## bonbf3

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Gersley, congrats on five years! I'm going on twelve.


 Congratulations to you, too - we never know what others have been through. I'm so glad you're here with us!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

galinipper said:


> Congratulations on your dozen years Neb !!!


Thanks! When I hit my five year anniversary, I threw myself a party. Everything was pink. Little sandwiches with pink bread, pink salads, pink wine, you get the picture. We had a pink "boob" cake. We played games that had something to do with "boobs" and had booby prizes. My husband had fun helping me find the games and prizes. Everybody got a party bag filled with pink ribbon stuff. It was so much fun!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

Thanks everybody!


----------



## karverr

WendyBee said:


> Two fantastic milestones Gerslay and Nebby.
> My heartfelt congratulatioons and love to you both.


you go girls, that's great


----------



## thumper5316

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Thanks! When I hit my five year anniversary, I threw myself a party. Everything was pink. Little sandwiches with pink bread, pink salads, pink wine, you get the picture. We had a pink "boob" cake. We played games that had something to do with "boobs" and had booby prizes. My husband had fun helping me find the games and prizes. Everybody got a party bag filled with pink ribbon stuff. It was so much fun!


My dad was treated for breast cancer at one point. He hated the 'pink' thing and thought it was sexist.

HOWEVER, I'm glad that you remain cancer free and pray that you enjoy many, many more.


----------



## karverr

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am having my coffee too. We are headed to my dd's for the weekend. Hope everyone has a great weekend. We will be back Monday but I will try to check in on everyone. Love y'all!


bumpy, I loved the post above,it said what I wanted to say to Yarnie the other day and now with Janie and her procedure and tests it really fits the bill. A lot of us are in our older years or we have friends and relatives that are there and we need to take good care of ourselves so we can live the days God has allotted for us.I praise God every morning when I wake and just thank him for another chance.


----------



## karverr

galinipper said:


> Cold and rainy here also, it's been going on for days. Buckets had a layer of ice this morning. I've not done any planting of veggies or herbs yet, just a few flowers, I don't have alot of covering up to do. I am Thankful for that because I don't know where I would find the time. Talk later my friends.


Gali can't understand this weather, you can't plan anything. We are having the brightest sunshine here and the temp is a terrible 86. ---- sorry just rubbing it in, my garden is bursting out of the ground, corn is up about 6 in, okra about 4 to 5 in, the squash and cucumbers are out of this world., the tomatoes are covered in so many blooms you can't see the leaves. sure hope this weather lets up on all you nice northern ladies.


----------



## karverr

WendyBee said:


> Such a busy day today, can barely catch my breath, I spent most of today cleaning and cooking.
> My oldest son is here for dinner tonight, and will sleep here til 6pm when he starts his night shift as a prison guard.
> The spaghetti sauce is complete. Now I`m making the garlic butter for the French bread.
> Then I still have to make brownies for dessert.
> At least I can rest tomorrow.


BROWNIES, did someone say brownies, I love brownies especially peanut butter brownies, oh yeah I like spaghetti and garlic french bread.sounds like I need to get there about 5 for supper.


----------



## karverr

thumper5316 said:


> My dad was treated for breast cancer at one point. He hated the 'pink' thing and thought it was sexist.
> 
> HOWEVER, I'm glad that you remain cancer free and pray that you enjoy many, many more.


Thumper male breast cancer is more prevalent than most people think. more men should check themselves just as women do. prostate cancer is the number one killer but the other is right up there cause men don't check. I'm glad your dad is okay.


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am having my coffee too. We are headed to my dd's for the weekend. Hope everyone has a great weekend. We will be back Monday but I will try to check in on everyone. Love y'all!


Have a good time with your DD, but please travel safely.


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> Another beautiful day for us - sunny with a light breeze, birds are chirping, deer laying down in the pasture and geese on the lake. The last couple days have been in the high 70's, but forecast to change to cooler temps just in time for our long weekend (Victoria Day on Monday).
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.


Happy Victoria Day, Kitty!
Is this the celebration of Queen Victoria's birthday?


----------



## Jokim

Gerslay said:


> I hope you have a great weekend too...is it to be fun-filled or work-filled? When we spend time at our DDs we work harder there then we do at our own place. Course, we start off the day with coffee AND ibuprofen!
> 
> :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


Love your avatar, Gerslay. That's quite an anniversary. Congratulations!


----------



## WendyBee

karverr said:


> BROWNIES, did someone say brownies, I love brownies especially peanut butter brownies, oh yeah I like spaghetti and garlic french bread.sounds like I need to get there about 5 for supper.


I sprinkled mozzarella cheese on the garlic bread before I put it under the broiler. My hubby and sons love it done that way.

karverr...you are more than welcome to have my brownies. I`ve never liked them. I don`t like cake much either.


----------



## karverr

Jokim said:


> Happy Victoria Day, Kitty!
> Is this the celebration of Queen Victoria's birthday?


ditto here to all our northern ladies.


----------



## karverr

gotta go , you know I'm baptist and we is havin a eat n meetin.


----------



## thumper5316

karverr said:


> Thumper male breast cancer is more prevalent than most people think. more men should check themselves just as women do. prostate cancer is the number one killer but the other is right up there cause men don't check. I'm glad your dad is okay.


Sorry to say that he did pass away many years ago. He had many health issues. I miss him to this day.


----------



## bonbf3

karverr said:


> gotta go , you know I'm baptist and we is havin a eat n meetin.


Enjoy!


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> Congratulations to you, too - we never know what others have been through. I'm so glad you're here with us!


So true - we don't know. And yes, we are glad you are here!


----------



## Lukelucy

karverr said:


> you go girls, that's great


You, too Karverr. So glad you are here!


----------



## Lukelucy

karverr said:


> BROWNIES, did someone say brownies, I love brownies especially peanut butter brownies, oh yeah I like spaghetti and garlic french bread.sounds like I need to get there about 5 for supper.


The best brownies I have ever had - and I make them all the time are the Ultimate Ghirardelli Chocolate Brownies. If you have not had them, go to your grocery store and get them. Soooo good.


----------



## galinipper

karverr said:


> Gali can't understand this weather, you can't plan anything. We are having the brightest sunshine here and the temp is a terrible 86. ---- sorry just rubbing it in, my garden is bursting out of the ground, corn is up about 6 in, okra about 4 to 5 in, the squash and cucumbers are out of this world., the tomatoes are covered in so many blooms you can't see the leaves. sure hope this weather lets up on all you nice northern ladies.


You go right ahead and rub it in Karverr, you worked hard on your garden, you deserve the rewards when you harvest, and the beauty of watching it grow. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway

karverr said:


> gotta go , you know I'm baptist and we is havin a eat n meetin.


Karverr, I'm Baptist too & yes we do eat a lot & praise The Lord at the same time as there are wonderful cooks. Yum, yum.


----------



## Lukelucy

Janeway said:


> Karverr, I'm Baptist too & yes we do eat a lot & praise The Lord at the same time as there are wonderful cooks. Yum, yum.


Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## karverr

Lukelucy said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun!


I'm back now ladies. we had a feast and lots of desserts. we had 2 ladies from the Shreveport Crisis Pregnancy Center speak tonight and were great. Our Sunday school class has taken them on as a mission project. We do what we can to help support them, they get no gov. funding , so it is a Christ centered project. They have a learning center to help educate these girls and are starting to talk about marriage to the couples. They have saved 83 babies from abortion last year and had 8 weddings at the center, they are reaching these girls for God.


----------



## Lukelucy

karverr said:


> I'm back now ladies. we had a feast and lots of desserts. we had 2 ladies from the Shreveport Crisis Pregnancy Center speak tonight and were great. Our Sunday school class has taken them on as a mission project. We do what we can to help support them, they get no gov. funding , so it is a Christ centered project. They have a learning center to help educate these girls and are starting to talk about marriage to the couples. They have saved 83 babies from abortion last year and had 8 weddings at the center, they are reaching these girls for God.


How lucky you are to be apart of this.


----------



## karverr

Lukelucy said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun!


don't you worry I ate enough desserts for all the ladies on here.I have to go see the nutritionist next week so have to get my fill before then.


----------



## Janeway

karverr said:


> don't you worry I ate enough desserts for all the ladies on here.I have to go see the nutritionist next week so have to get my fill before then.


I understand as I always say I'm not going to eat much then "pig" out!


----------



## Lukelucy

karverr said:


> don't you worry I ate enough desserts for all the ladies on here.I have to go see the nutritionist next week so have to get my fill before then.


Yumm.... Wish I was there!


----------



## Lukelucy

Janeway said:


> I understand as I always say I'm not going to eat much then "pig" out!


I always pig out!


----------



## SQM

Lukelucy said:


> I always pig out!


LL - you gave me such a good laugh! Don't we all????


----------



## Lukelucy

SQM said:


> LL - you gave me such a good laugh! Don't we all????


Can't help myself!


----------



## Jokim

Lukelucy said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun!


Yes it does!


----------



## thumper5316

Lukelucy said:


> Can't help myself!


Me either. Isn't it an insult to all of the ladies who bring such wonderful dishes to not taste and be able to tell them, in all honesty, how good their food was? One wouldn't want to lie and in church, too!


----------



## Jokim

karverr said:


> I'm back now ladies. we had a feast and lots of desserts. we had 2 ladies from the Shreveport Crisis Pregnancy Center speak tonight and were great. Our Sunday school class has taken them on as a mission project. We do what we can to help support them, they get no gov. funding , so it is a Christ centered project. They have a learning center to help educate these girls and are starting to talk about marriage to the couples. They have saved 83 babies from abortion last year and had 8 weddings at the center, they are reaching these girls for God.


God Bless you in your work with this Crisis Preg. Ctr. and Bless the girls as they make life-saving, and life-changing, decisions. ♥♥♥


----------



## Lukelucy

thumper5316 said:


> Me either. Isn't it an insult to all of the ladies who bring such wonderful dishes to not taste and be able to tell them, in all honesty, how good their food was? One wouldn't want to lie and in church, too!


 :thumbup:


----------



## karverr

thumper5316 said:


> Me either. Isn't it an insult to all of the ladies who bring such wonderful dishes to not taste and be able to tell them, in all honesty, how good their food was? One wouldn't want to lie and in church, too!


The last thing I would do is insult these ladies, they get real feisty when you talk about their cooking and I can't run fast anymore. I have to try everything and tell them how good it was.The preacher was coming by asking if this or that was good or not, getting my expert opinion.we are a medium size church and we all love everyone,they are such good friends.


----------



## karverr

Lukelucy said:


> I always pig out!


LL and Janie I go with full intentions of eating well. These ladies cook like they are cooking for an army,if they don't think your plate is full they will bring more to put on it. aint nothing like good homemade southern cooking.


----------



## west coast kitty

Gerslay said:


> Lad and Lassies!
> 
> Come over to my new topic and celebrate with me:
> 
> FIVE YEARS CANCER FREE!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-259873-1.html


Congrats Gerslay! That's wonderful news!


----------



## Janeway

karverr said:


> LL and Janie I go with full intentions of eating well. These ladies cook like they are cooking for an army,if they don't think your plate is full they will bring more to put on it. aint nothing like good homemade southern cooking.


Yes, very true as once I brought beans that was seasoned with ham, carrots, onions, sweet red pepper, parsnips, celery & hot pepper flakes & of course homemade cornbread where every crumb & bean was eaten. The beans were in a large oval crockpot. Dessert was a homemade chocolate cake with peanut butter frosting! I brought home empty containers.


----------



## Janeway

west coast kitty said:


> Congrats Gerslay! That's wonderful news!


Yes, the best news of the day. I'll keep praying for you.

Hi Westy, hope you are doing OK. Has Spring sprung yet?

Temp will be 40 in the AM. We are to attend DH's high school reunion tomorrow so won't be on here much if at all.

My high school only has reunions every 5 years so lots pass away in that length of time. Ours will be 2015.


----------



## west coast kitty

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Gersley, congrats on five years! I'm going on twelve.


Congrats to you too Nebraska! I'm so happy for you and Gerslay.


----------



## west coast kitty

Jokim said:


> Happy Victoria Day, Kitty!
> Is this the celebration of Queen Victoria's birthday?


Victoria Day started off as the celebration of Queen Victoria's birthday but became a general celebration of the current monarch's birthday. For most Canadians it is just a spring holiday when many plant their gardens or go camping for the first time in the season.


----------



## west coast kitty

Janeway said:


> Yes, the best news of the day. I'll keep praying for you.
> 
> Hi Westy, hope you are doing OK. Has Spring sprung yet?
> 
> Temp will be 40 in the AM. We are to attend DH's high school reunion tomorrow so won't be on here much if at all.
> 
> My high school only has reunions every 5 years so lots pass away in that length of time. Ours will be 2015.


Hi Jane, it's been beautiful here the past few days but cooled off this afternoon and the forecast for the weekend calls for wind and rain showers.

Hope you and DH have a wonderful time at the reunion and enjoy visiting with old friends. I haven't seen most of my old high school friends for a very long time - it would be interesting to see how their lives have turned out.


----------



## thumper5316

Janeway said:


> Yes, the best news of the day. I'll keep praying for you.
> 
> Hi Westy, hope you are doing OK. Has Spring sprung yet?
> 
> Temp will be 40 in the AM. We are to attend DH's high school reunion tomorrow so won't be on here much if at all.
> 
> My high school only has reunions every 5 years so lots pass away in that length of time. Ours will be 2015.


Janie, that photo is too funny!

DH an I have always run into a high school reunion delema. Each time it has been the same year and the same night.


----------



## bonbf3

karverr said:


> I'm back now ladies. we had a feast and lots of desserts. we had 2 ladies from the Shreveport Crisis Pregnancy Center speak tonight and were great. Our Sunday school class has taken them on as a mission project. We do what we can to help support them, they get no gov. funding , so it is a Christ centered project. They have a learning center to help educate these girls and are starting to talk about marriage to the couples. They have saved 83 babies from abortion last year and had 8 weddings at the center, they are reaching these girls for God.


That is truly God's work.


----------



## bonbf3

Lukelucy said:


> I always pig out!


Oinking along here, too.


----------



## bonbf3

thumper5316 said:


> Me either. Isn't it an insult to all of the ladies who bring such wonderful dishes to not taste and be able to tell them, in all honesty, how good their food was? One wouldn't want to lie and in church, too!


I like the way you think, Thumpbunny!


----------



## bonbf3

karverr said:


> The last thing I would do is insult these ladies, they get real feisty when you talk about their cooking and I can't run fast anymore. I have to try everything and tell them how good it was.The preacher was coming by asking if this or that was good or not, getting my expert opinion.we are a medium size church and we all love everyone,they are such good friends.


It sounds like a great place to be.


----------



## Lukelucy

karverr said:


> LL and Janie I go with full intentions of eating well. These ladies cook like they are cooking for an army,if they don't think your plate is full they will bring more to put on it. aint nothing like good homemade southern cooking.


OK, Karverr. I will be down for the next time you all get together. Move over here I come!


----------



## Lukelucy

Janeway said:


> Yes, very true as once I brought beans that was seasoned with ham, carrots, onions, sweet red pepper, parsnips, celery & hot pepper flakes & of course homemade cornbread where every crumb & bean was eaten. The beans were in a large oval crockpot. Dessert was a homemade chocolate cake with peanut butter frosting! I brought home empty containers.


Wow!


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> Oinking along here, too.


----------



## Wombatnomore

SQM said:


> "Families sure go through difficult times when there is illness & death."
> 
> Hi Janeee,
> 
> Sounds like you sailed thru the procedure quite well. I am glad it is over with and feel sure that all is well.
> 
> I loved your above quote. It seems like death is visiting more and more people that I know. I guess this suggests I am OLD. Shocking!


Didn't Tolstoy say or write something similar?


----------



## Lukelucy

Wombatnomore said:


> Didn't Tolstoy say or write something similar?


Hi to you Wombat. I am having my Sat. morning coffee. What time is it there?


----------



## Gerslay

Mornin all you lovely people!

Hi Womby...and a good evening to you!

:-D


----------



## Gerslay

Janeway...I'm lovin your laundry on the clothesline. I think I'm stuck somewhere around 1975! hahaha 

:thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

karverr said:


> The last thing I would do is insult these ladies, they get real feisty when you talk about their cooking and I can't run fast anymore. I have to try everything and tell them how good it was.The preacher was coming by asking if this or that was good or not, getting my expert opinion.we are a medium size church and we all love everyone,they are such good friends.


For the first time in my life, I had crawfish last Tuesday, Karverr. It was good and reminded me of shrimp in size. To be perfectly honest with you, it tasted better than shrimp. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

Janeway said:


> Yes, very true as once I brought beans that was seasoned with ham, carrots, onions, sweet red pepper, parsnips, celery & hot pepper flakes & of course homemade cornbread where every crumb & bean was eaten. The beans were in a large oval crockpot. Dessert was a homemade chocolate cake with peanut butter frosting! I brought home empty containers.


Your bean recipe sounds absolutely scrumptious, Janie! Did you put molasses, ketchup and mustard powder in?


----------



## Jokim

Janeway said:


> Yes, the best news of the day. I'll keep praying for you.
> 
> Hi Westy, hope you are doing OK. Has Spring sprung yet?
> 
> Temp will be 40 in the AM. We are to attend DH's high school reunion tomorrow so won't be on here much if at all.
> 
> My high school only has reunions every 5 years so lots pass away in that length of time. Ours will be 2015.


Funny poster, Janie.


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:



> For the first time in my life, I had crawfish last Tuesday, Karverr. It was good and reminded me of shrimp in size. To be perfectly honest with you, it tasted better than shrimp. :thumbup:


I did not know there was a difference!


----------



## SQM

Wombatnomore said:


> Didn't Tolstoy say or write something similar?


Wombat! Wombat! Where were thou? I was going to PM you. I hope all is well and that you have been knitting rather than pming.


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> Your bean recipe sounds absolutely scrumptious, Janie! Did you put molasses, ketchup and mustard powder in?


Yes, it does sound wonderful. I'm getting hungry.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, it does sound wonderful. I'm getting hungry.


Good - you'll be getting your curry next week as soon as I mail it. I finally had a chance to go to the Asian Market. We're having chicken curry stew tonight!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> Mornin all you lovely people!
> 
> Hi Womby...and a good evening to you!
> 
> :-D


So happy to hear your fantastic news Gerslay!


----------



## karverr

Gerslay said:


> Mornin all you lovely people!
> 
> Hi Womby...and a good evening to you!
> 
> :-D


love the new avatar, keep it up


----------



## karverr

Jokim said:


> For the first time in my life, I had crawfish last Tuesday, Karverr. It was good and reminded me of shrimp in size. To be perfectly honest with you, it tasted better than shrimp. :thumbup:


did you have the whole crawfish or just the tails?? to really get the full flavor one must learn to peel the tail and suck the head.


----------



## karverr

Lukelucy said:


> I did not know there was a difference!


LL if you ever get down to La. you got to get some boiled crawfish. there is no taste in the world like a good seasoned boil, with taters and corn.


----------



## karverr

karverr said:


> LL if you ever get down to La. you got to get some boiled crawfish. there is no taste in the world like a good seasoned boil, with taters and corn.


Down here we get those 8 ft. tables cover with white paper and just pour out 50 pounds of crawfish mixed with the taters and corn down the middle, then just stand around the table laughing, talking and eating crawfish. that is the only way to really enjoy them. the boil gives the corn and taters a flavor you would not believe


----------



## thumper5316

karverr said:


> did you have the whole crawfish or just the tails?? to really get the full flavor one must learn to peel the tail and suck the head.


I'm sorry but that head sucking thingy sounds just gross to me.


----------



## Lukelucy

karverr said:


> LL if you ever get down to La. you got to get some boiled crawfish. there is no taste in the world like a good seasoned boil, with taters and corn.


Karverr,

You have me dying for some. Corn is my favorite. Taters!


----------



## Lukelucy

karverr said:


> Down here we get those 8 ft. tables cover with white paper and just pour out 50 pounds of crawfish mixed with the taters and corn down the middle, then just stand around the table laughing, talking and eating crawfish. that is the only way to really enjoy them. the boil gives the corn and taters a flavor you would not believe


You have a great life, Karverr!


----------



## Lukelucy

thumper5316 said:


> I'm sorry but that head sucking thingy sounds just gross to me.


I can't suck the heads...Oh!


----------



## Jokim

Wombatnomore said:


> Didn't Tolstoy say or write something similar?


Welcome Wombie, it's nice to have you contribute to our conversation. Hope the weather in Australia is not too cool as you are approaching winter. :-D


----------



## Jokim

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good - you'll be getting your curry next week as soon as I mail it. I finally had a chance to go to the Asian Market. We're having chicken curry stew tonight!


Are you using Golden Curry? That is soooooo goooood! :thumbup:  :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Jokim said:


> Are you using Golden Curry? That is soooooo goooood! :thumbup:  :-D


Yes, madam.


----------



## Jokim

karverr said:


> did you have the whole crawfish or just the tails?? to really get the full flavor one must learn to peel the tail and suck the head.


They were breaded tails, I assume. Don't mind the peeling but don't think I would get used to sucking the head. Just the mental image............. .:-( 
Sorry, Karvie, just can't get past it. :-D


----------



## Jokim

karverr said:


> Down here we get those 8 ft. tables cover with white paper and just pour out 50 pounds of crawfish mixed with the taters and corn down the middle, then just stand around the table laughing, talking and eating crawfish. that is the only way to really enjoy them. the boil gives the corn and taters a flavor you would not believe


The corn and potatoes are boiled together with the crawfish? Do you add any other spices?


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Well, thank our LuckyStars, Darth lives again.

Oops - cancel that.


----------



## thumper5316

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, thank our LuckyStars, Darth lives again.
> 
> Oops - cancel that.


Was LuckyStars another reincarnation that got deleted?


----------



## Gerslay

knitpresentgifts said:


> So happy to hear your fantastic news Gerslay!


Thanks KPG...I'm happy too!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

thumper5316 said:


> Was LuckyStars another reincarnation that got deleted?


Yep.


----------



## Gerslay

karverr said:


> love the new avatar, keep it up


Thanks karverr...I intend to!


----------



## Gerslay

I am feeling the LOVE!!!!! 

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> Thanks KPG...I'm happy too!


Don't you love Pharrell's song? I cannot help but be happy listening to it.

I'm more than happy for you; we've come a long way in research and saving lives, but so much more is necessary.


----------



## Gerslay

KPG, Where was she posting? I never even got to say hello!

so sad... 

:thumbdown: :XD: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't you love Pharrell's song? I cannot help but be happy listening to it.
> 
> I'm more than happy for you; we've come a long way in research and saving lives, but so much more is necessary.


I absolutely love it...did you see the video with the dogs on the beach that plays it?

I do believe that they'll be a cure for all cancer one day. Right now, early diagnosis is the key...get your mammos ladies!!!


----------



## Gerslay

This is adorable: Dogs (and cat) on the beach in Australia

http://www.dogheirs.com/george/posts/5534-pack-of-dogs-play-on-beach-to-pharrell-williams-happy-video#dVsbQ1RYhGWjw5f7.01


----------



## galinipper

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, thank our LuckyStars, Darth lives again.
> 
> Oops - cancel that.


Good afternoon kpg, guy and gals, I missed it too, but missed almost everything in the last 5 days. 
You have an eagle eye as does Admin. 
There are so many Wars on Women, wish they would put a band-aid on that butt hurt and sign a peace treaty.
I worked this AM, came home and started to mow, got rained out, fixed lunch, unloaded straw, now the rest of the day is MY Time.


----------



## galinipper

Kitty...you asked me last week, one of the last posts I read, about if I have knitted any Louisa Harding's sweaters, no I haven't but it is going to happen. I'm posting a pic of the hat in her book that I loved and then a pic of the one I made following her directions.I have posted my hat before


----------



## galinipper

Here is one I would like to make.


----------



## Lukelucy

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't you love Pharrell's song? I cannot help but be happy listening to it.
> 
> I'm more than happy for you; we've come a long way in research and saving lives, but so much more is necessary.


I LOVE that song!


----------



## Lukelucy

galinipper said:


> Kitty...you asked me last week, one of the last posts I read, about if I have knitted any Louisa Harding's sweaters, no I haven't but it is going to happen. I'm posting a pic of the hat in her book that I loved and then a pic of the one I made following her directions.I have posted my hat before


I have knitted several of her sweaters.


----------



## soloweygirl

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Gersley, congrats on five years! I'm going on twelve.


Congratulations and many more healthy years.


----------



## galinipper

Gerslay said:


> This is adorable: Dogs (and cat) on the beach in Australia
> 
> http://www.dogheirs.com/george/posts/5534-pack-of-dogs-play-on-beach-to-pharrell-williams-happy-video#dVsbQ1RYhGWjw5f7.01


Love it! I am surprised the cat loved the water so much. 
A person can't help but move to the music. Love Pharrell's song. Thank You Happy Gerslay


----------



## soloweygirl

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> My hubby makes the very BEST things in his dutch ovens! Especially desserts. You'll love it! Enjoy!


In the RV group that I camp with, a few of us have DOs. We are all learning the ins and outs and should be making edible dishes in no time. I wouldn't be surprised if others joined the ranks soon. We are enjoying eating the "mistakes".


----------



## galinipper

Lukelucy said:


> I have knitted several of her sweaters.


If you get a chance sometime I would love to see a pic of them, one or two.


----------



## galinipper

soloweygirl said:


> In the RV group that I camp with, a few of us have DOs. We are all learning the ins and outs and should be making edible dishes in no time. I wouldn't be surprised if others joined the ranks soon. We are enjoying eating the "mistakes".


I'm not familar with Dutch Oven cooking, I'll bing it. When camping do you put it on a campfire / grill ?
When camping do you ever make pizza over your campfire w/ tripod and castiron pizza pan?


----------



## Wombatnomore

Lukelucy said:


> Hi to you Wombat. I am having my Sat. morning coffee. What time is it there?


Hi LL, it's 03.54 am - I haven't been able to get to sleep! Unusual for me but this does happen from time to time. Actually, not 5 minutes ago I was having a bit of a laugh listening to the possums who live out back scampering across my garage roof!


----------



## Wombatnomore

Gerslay said:


> Mornin all you lovely people!
> 
> Hi Womby...and a good evening to you!
> 
> :-D


Hi Gerslay, top of the day to you!


----------



## Wombatnomore

SQM said:


> Wombat! Wombat! Where were thou? I was going to PM you. I hope all is well and that you have been knitting rather than pming.


Hi SQM! I've been hanging around, lurking in my usual places. All is well as I hope it is for you.


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> Victoria Day started off as the celebration of Queen Victoria's birthday but became a general celebration of the current monarch's birthday. For most Canadians it is just a spring holiday when many plant their gardens or go camping for the first time in the season.


Our Memorial Day,which is usually the following Monday after your Victoria Day, is the start of the summer season for many.


----------



## galinipper

soloweygirl said:


> In the RV group that I camp with, a few of us have DOs. We are all learning the ins and outs and should be making edible dishes in no time. I wouldn't be surprised if others joined the ranks soon. We are enjoying eating the "mistakes".


I get the idea, I need to get one of these. You put charcoal on the top along with the heat from the bottom.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Jokim said:


> Welcome Wombie, it's nice to have you contribute to our conversation. Hope the weather in Australia is not too cool as you are approaching winter. :-D


Thank you Jokim! Things are cooling down here although we've had unseasonal warm weather for the past few days. I do like the cooler weather so that I can wear layers of clothing to camouflage my unflattering bits!


----------



## galinipper

Wombatnomore said:


> Thank you Jokim! Things are cooling down here although we've had unseasonal warm weather for the past few days. I do like the cooler weather so that I can wear layers of clothing to camouflage my unflattering bits!


LOL Wombat, There's alot of truth to that. :lol:


----------



## Wombatnomore

galinipper said:


> Good afternoon kpg, guy and gals, I missed it too, but missed almost everything in the last 5 days.
> You have an eagle eye as does Admin.
> There are so many Wars on Women, wish they would put a band-aid on that butt hurt and sign a peace treaty.
> I worked this AM, came home and started to mow, got rained out, fixed lunch, unloaded straw, now the rest of the day is MY Time.


 :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl

galinipper said:


> I'm not familar with Dutch Oven cooking, I'll bing it. When camping do you put it on a campfire / grill ?
> When camping do you ever make pizza over your campfire w/ tripod and castiron pizza pan?


There are many ways to use the Dutch Oven. There are special tables you can buy, you can use a grill if the DO fits or some even use a piece of metal. The coals go under and on top of the cover of the DO. This heat from both directions does the cooking. I have not done the pizza thing, but have had some. It's quite good. I'm just starting out cooking with the DO and have only made 2 things. Both dump cakes - really, what else would I start with? :-D :-D :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> KPG, Where was she posting? I never even got to say hello!
> 
> so sad...
> 
> :thumbdown: :XD: :lol: :thumbup:


With its Lib buddies, of course.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> I absolutely love it...did you see the video with the dogs on the beach that plays it?
> 
> I do believe that they'll be a cure for all cancer one day. Right now, early diagnosis is the key...get your mammos ladies!!!


I have now! That is great - thanks for the link.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

galinipper said:


> There are so many Wars on Women, wish they would put a band-aid on that butt hurt and sign a peace treaty.
> I worked this AM, came home and started to mow, got rained out, fixed lunch, unloaded straw, now the rest of the day is MY Time.


 :XD: As usual, you B too fun! Enjoy your time~


----------



## galinipper

soloweygirl said:


> There are many ways to use the Dutch Oven. There are special tables you can buy, you can use a grill if the DO fits or some even use a piece of metal. The coals go under and on top of the cover of the DO. This heat from both directions does the cooking. I have not done the pizza thing, but have had some. It's quite good. I'm just starting out cooking with the DO and have only made 2 things. Both dump cakes - really, what else would I start with? :-D :-D :-D


Yes, I would think you will perfect the dump cake before long. 
I imagine you could even bake bread in it if you got the heat just right. Practice is the only way, and you are right, the mistakes are even delish. What fun......


----------



## knitpresentgifts

galinipper said:


> I'm not familar with Dutch Oven cooking, I'll bing it. When camping do you put it on a campfire / grill ?
> When camping do you ever make pizza over your campfire w/ tripod and castiron pizza pan?


I make pizza on our gas grill - does that count? :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi LL, it's 03.54 am - I haven't been able to get to sleep! Unusual for me but this does happen from time to time. Actually, not 5 minutes ago I was having a bit of a laugh listening to the possums who live out back scampering across my garage roof!


Woah - I don't see them often around here.

I once had two students from Ireland live with me (for two consecutive years for six month terms). The first day they arrived in NY city was a story for another day.

However, the first day at my house, they bought some bread and milk from a nearby mini market. They left the groceries outside on the back deck. That night, when they turned on the outside lights to go retrieve the things they had forgotten, they both ran in screaming like crazy men, waving their arms and breathing deeply.

I asked them what the heck was wrong with them, barely knew them, and they answered, "You've got mighty huge rats on your back deck that ate our bread and milk."

(It was a family of raccoons. They had never before seen a raccoon. It makes me laugh just thinking about their faces!)


----------



## Lukelucy

galinipper said:


> If you get a chance sometime I would love to see a pic of them, one or two.


I guess I have made 5 sweaters of her's. Most from her book Little Cake. Here they are:


----------



## Lukelucy

galinipper said:


> If you get a chance sometime I would love to see a pic of them, one or two.


I guess I have made 5 sweaters of her's. Most from her book Little a Cake. Here they are:


----------



## Lukelucy

Lukelucy said:


> I guess I have made 5 sweaters of her's. Most from her book Little a Cake. Here they are:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Thank you Jokim! Things are cooling down here although we've had unseasonal warm weather for the past few days. I do like the cooler weather so that I can wear layers of clothing to camouflage my unflattering bits!


 :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper

knitpresentgifts said:


> I make pizza on our gas grill - does that count? :-D


I haven't tried that, but that too sounds like you need to perfect it. I use to go to the "Blue Monk" in Columbus OH and they did their pizza's in a stone oven right behind the bar. It added that extra layer of flavor that you never forget.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

soloweygirl said:


> There are many ways to use the Dutch Oven. There are special tables you can buy, you can use a grill if the DO fits or some even use a piece of metal. The coals go under and on top of the cover of the DO. This heat from both directions does the cooking. I have not done the pizza thing, but have had some. It's quite good. I'm just starting out cooking with the DO and have only made 2 things. Both dump cakes - really, what else would I start with? :-D :-D :-D


Does the ice cream hold up well in your RV freezer? I mean, before you get to putting it on the dump cakes?


----------



## Lukelucy

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi LL, it's 03.54 am - I haven't been able to get to sleep! Unusual for me but this does happen from time to time. Actually, not 5 minutes ago I was having a bit of a laugh listening to the possums who live out back scampering across my garage roof!


I guess it is Sunday for you. Still Saturday here.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Beautiful work LL! You are a great knitter.


----------



## Lukelucy

knitpresentgifts said:


> Beautiful work LL! You are a great knitter.


No, just time on my hands!


----------



## galinipper

LL, Your knitting is unbelievable, those are exquisite, the colors are perfect, the needlework is perfect. You have certainly perfected knitting. Thank you so much for sharing. I am certainly among great fiber artists.


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Woah - I don't see them often around here.
> 
> I once had two students from Ireland live with me (for two consecutive years for six month terms). The first day they arrived in NY city was a story for another day.
> 
> However, the first day at my house, they bought some bread and milk from a nearby mini market. They left the groceries outside on the back deck. That night, when they turned on the outside lights to go retrieve the things they had forgotten, they both ran in screaming like crazy men, waving their arms and breathing deeply.
> 
> I asked them what the heck was wrong with them, barely knew them, and they answered, "You've got mighty huge rats on your back deck that ate our bread and milk."
> 
> (It was a family of raccoons. They had never before seen a raccoon. It makes me laugh just thinking about their faces!)


That is a classic! I can see them, running around in a panic, how gorgeous!


----------



## Wombatnomore

Lukelucy said:


> I guess I have made 5 sweaters of her's. Most from her book Little a Cake. Here they are:


They are beautiful LL!


----------



## Wombatnomore

Lukelucy said:


> I guess it is Sunday for you. Still Saturday here.


Yes, Sunday now. Isn't it weird how we can communicate in real time through a date line!


----------



## Jokim

Gerslay said:


> I am feeling the LOVE!!!!!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy

galinipper said:


> LL, Your knitting is unbelievable, those are exquisite, the colors are perfect, the needlework is perfect. You have certainly perfected knitting. Thank you so much for sharing. I am certainly among great fiber artists.


Don't think I am... Thank you for saying that, though. I am really a beginner. As I said, I have time on my hands!


----------



## Lukelucy

Wombatnomore said:


> Yes, Sunday now. Isn't it weird how we can communicate in real time through a date line!


When I was in Sydney and New Zealand I could never figure out the time back home!


----------



## Jokim

soloweygirl said:


> In the RV group that I camp with, a few of us have DOs. We are all learning the ins and outs and should be making edible dishes in no time. I wouldn't be surprised if others joined the ranks soon. We are enjoying eating the "mistakes".


I bake home made bread in my mom's old Dutch Oven. It weighs a ton! But the bread has a crust that's out of this world! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

galinipper said:


> Here is one I would like to make.


Beautiful hats, Gali. When you make one, please show us. Thanks.


----------



## Jokim

Wombatnomore said:


> Thank you Jokim! Things are cooling down here although we've had unseasonal warm weather for the past few days. I do like the cooler weather so that I can wear layers of clothing to camouflage my unflattering bits!


Many of us need that sort of camouflage! :thumbup:  :XD:


----------



## galinipper

Jokim said:


> I bake home made bread in my mom's old Dutch Oven. It weighs a ton! But the bread has a crust that's out of this world! :thumbup:


 O.K. now I know I have to get a DO. I have to get some of that bread in my belly very soon. With butter and homemade jam. It is almost strawberry season.


----------



## galinipper

Jokim said:


> Beautiful hats, Gali. When you make, please show us. Thanks.


I'll do that Jokim, right after Dutch Oven and Strawberry season. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

Lukelucy said:


> I guess I have made 5 sweaters of her's. Most from her book Little Cake. Here they are:


Those are beautiful sweaters, LL. Very intricate. Probably involved some concentration. Love the detail! :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Jokim

galinipper said:


> LL, Your knitting is unbelievable, those are exquisite, the colors are perfect, the needlework is perfect. You have certainly perfected knitting. Thank you so much for sharing. I am certainly among great fiber artists.


 :thumbup: That and the yarn, LL. So perfectly chosen for each sweater. Only an artist's eye could choose that well. You are truly an artist. 
Kudos! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper

Getting off the grid my friends, my butt is numb and flat and posting while standing seems a little needy. Talk later, gali


----------



## galinipper

Jokim said:


> :thumbup: That and the yarn, LL. So perfectly chosen for each sweater. Only an artist's eye could choose that well. You are truly an artist.
> Kudos! :thumbup: :thumbup:


You are so right....


----------



## Jokim

galinipper said:


> O.K. now I know I have to get a DO. I have to get some of that bread in my belly very soon. With butter and homemade jam. It is almost strawberry season.


OK, I have a confession to make to you ladies and gent. After seeing the pic of the DO with the tripod legs and cover, my mom's does not look anything like that. 
Hers is heavy enameled with thick 3/8" (at least) cast iron walls, deep, shaped in an oval shape. She stewed chickens for Sunday dinner in it. I love it for my no-knead bread because it can be preheated to 450 deg. in the oven for the bread dough to get the proper crust. I guess it's used for the same purpose, except I probably couldn't use it very easily for camping cooking.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Jokim said:


> OK, I have a confession to make to you ladies and gent. After seeing the pic of the DO with the tripod legs and cover, my mom's does not look anything like that.
> Hers is heavy enameled with thick 3/8" (at least) cast iron walls, deep, shaped in an oval shape. She stewed chickens for Sunday dinner in it. I love it for my no-knead bread because it can be preheated to 450 deg. in the oven for the bread dough to get the proper crust. I guess it's used for the same purpose, except I probably couldn't use it very easily for camping cooking.


I have one of these - is it similar?


----------



## Jokim

Wombatnomore said:


> I have one of these - is it similar?


It's oval in shape and very old. I think mom got it from her grandfather. It's probably German in manufacture. I'll take a photo of it, if possible.


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> I bake home made bread in my mom's old Dutch Oven. It weighs a ton! But the bread has a crust that's out of this world! :thumbup:


They make the best bread.


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> Those are beautiful sweaters, LL. Very intricate. Probably involved some concentration. Love the detail! :thumbup: :-D


Thank you, Jokim.


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> :thumbup: That and the yarn, LL. So perfectly chosen for each sweater. Only an artist's eye could choose that well. You are truly an artist.
> Kudos! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I just used the yarn that Louisa Harding suggested. Though, for the gray one I would have chosen another color. A more silvery yarn would have been more attractive.


----------



## Lukelucy

Wombatnomore said:


> I have one of these - is it similar?


This is what I use for my bread.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Janeway - I have in the oven cooking the results from your Zucchini Bread recipe. This time I made 12 muffins and one loaf of bread. We'll see how they turn out (as muffins).

I love your recipe! Thanks again for it.


----------



## thumper5316

knitpresentgifts said:


> With its Lib buddies, of course.


Well, I guess that proves that some just can't change their spots at all.


----------



## Gerslay

Wombatnomore said:


> Thank you Jokim! Things are cooling down here although we've had unseasonal warm weather for the past few days. I do like the cooler weather so that I can wear layers of clothing to camouflage my unflattering bits!


Hahaha...I love that phrase "my unflattering bits"...you make them sound kinda cute! I love wearing a long sweater or jacket to cover my butt...which is a bit bigger than a bit...its even bigger than two bits!

Wait a minute...isn't two bits a quarter?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thumper5316

I finally got some sewing done today! I had promised to do a project for a neighbor. It included embroidering (machine) some letters on a Superman type emblem and then sewing it onto a cape. I got it delivered this afternoon and am now finishing up Ellie's dress. DH and I are settling in for a relaxing evening and I'm contemplating some knitting. 

Hope everyone is well and enjoying their evening.

P.S. I love the sweaters, Lukelucy. What book are they from?


----------



## galinipper

thumper5316 said:


> I finally got some sewing done today! I had promised to do a project for a neighbor. It included embroidering (machine) some letters on a Superman type emblem and then sewing it onto a cape. I got it delivered this afternoon and am now finishing up Ellie's dress. DH and I are settling in for a relaxing evening and I'm contemplating some knitting.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and enjoying their evening.


Sounds like you had a productive day Thumper. Also a relaxing evening. 
I just got back from Chili's, I highly recommend their watermelon margarita's, I would also like to recommend 2 of them, with a side of shrimp taco's w/ a scope of rice.


----------



## galinipper

Looks like I may be the only one on here right now so I think I'll just post some pics.


----------



## galinipper

.


----------



## galinipper

.


----------



## galinipper

.


----------



## galinipper

Sometime it all falls into place.


----------



## Huckleberry

knitpresentgifts
you posted a questionaire and I want to answer it:

1) not to have people like KPG in my circle of acquaintances. Being rich is having enough green backs to be able to do things to folks like KPG to annoy them since you count your riches in money and would love to outdo everyone around you. Can't happen.

2)Registered at Bloomingdales, Harrods, Pretemps, Saks Fifth Avenue, Neiman Marcus and vote for their continued success. Love to linger in their Departments and be catered to in elegant fashion.

3)Reagan did a splendid job to make of us believe that he helped to tear down the Wall. Just another one of his great fictional performances. And YES he took a surplus handed him from a Democrat, President Clinton, and managed to easily turn it into a horrible deficit. G.W. of course had to follow in the same footsteps. Leave it to the Republicans to make themselves rich and take the rest of us to Welfare and then bitch about it.

4)yes, I see a Administration filled with intelligent People of many colors who stand strong against an opposition who has nothing but sabotage on its mind. The highly educated people in the present Administration certainly show that education is of great importance.

5) meet Lobbyists on a daily basis and admire their load of gifts to hand to Politicans. They help them tell time via Rollexes and provide fast Cars like Ferraries to get out of town fast when caught with the hand in the till. While watching them we try not to become infected by their slimy ways.

6)Do we have a Congress right now? Only have seen Moochers and Vacationers taking Pay and Benefits for doing absolutely nothing. Welfare on a grand scale. Many of hose taking us for a ride are Millionaires.

7) oh yes, I have and you are getting bombarded with the Ads of my Wares. Just love to annoy you every day I can since you have been trying to do that to others on a regular basis.

8)yes, several decades very publicly and now behind the scenes. Have had great fun making fun of the likes of you. You are a very entertaining bunch. Always providing us with more material to get some laughter. Don't need comedy writers your bunch is providing plenty of material. By he way did you see the pictures of the Mall today? Where are the 30 Million that were to show up? What a funny event that has been.

9)don't really know anyone who has not. I am surrounded by very astute individuals who are intensely involved in what effects our lives and our numbers are increasing steadily. May want to join us to see what intelligence can achieve.You posting these questions puts your I.Q. at a very low level and could perhaps be improved at least a little bit. Hard but why not try.

10) again, do not know anyone who has not. We are very visible and supporting financially since we are lucky enough to be able to do that. Would like to see money not being part of Politics but unfortunately the Supreme Court has opened the Door to the Aucton of our Country. The USA is now available to the highest Bidder.

KPG I am looking forward to further ridiculous questions from you. Surely you must be dreaming up some more. Huck.
.


----------



## galinipper

My work here is done.
Good Night


----------



## Lukelucy

thumper5316 said:


> I finally got some sewing done today! I had promised to do a project for a neighbor. It included embroidering (machine) some letters on a Superman type emblem and then sewing it onto a cape. I got it delivered this afternoon and am now finishing up Ellie's dress. DH and I are settling in for a relaxing evening and I'm contemplating some knitting.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and enjoying their evening.
> 
> P.S. I love the sweaters, Lukelucy. What book are they from?


Some are from "Little Cake" by Louisa Harding. I do not know the name of the other books. Let me know if I can be of further help.


----------



## Lukelucy

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> you posted a questionaire and I want to answer it:
> 
> 1) not to have people like KPG in my circle of acquaintances. Being rich is having enough green backs to be able to do things to folks like KPG to annoy them since you count your riches in money and would love to outdo everyone around you. Can't happen.
> 
> 2)Registered at Bloomingdales, Harrods, Pretemps, Saks Fifth Avenue, Neiman Marcus and vote for their continued success. Love to linger in their Departments and be catered to in elegant fashion.
> 
> 3)Reagan did a splendid job to make of us believe that he helped to tear down the Wall. Just another one of his great fictional performances. And YES he took a surplus handed him from a Democrat, President Clinton, and managed to easily turn it into a horrible deficit. G.W. of course had to follow in the same footsteps. Leave it to the Republicans to make themselves rich and take the rest of us to Welfare and then bitch about it.
> 
> 4)yes, I see a Administration filled with intelligent People of many colors who stand strong against an opposition who has nothing but sabotage on its mind. The highly educated people in the present Administration certainly show that education is of great importance.
> 
> 5) meet Lobbyists on a daily basis and admire their load of gifts to hand to Politicans. They help them tell time via Rollexes and provide fast Cars like Ferraries to get out of town fast when caught with the hand in the till. While watching them we try not to become infected by their slimy ways.
> 
> 6)Do we have a Congress right now? Only have seen Moochers and Vacationers taking Pay and Benefits for doing absolutely nothing. Welfare on a grand scale. Many of hose taking us for a ride are Millionaires.
> 
> 7) oh yes, I have and you are getting bombarded with the Ads of my Wares. Just love to annoy you every day I can since you have been trying to do that to others on a regular basis.
> 
> 8)yes, several decades very publicly and now behind the scenes. Have had great fun making fun of the likes of you. You are a very entertaining bunch. Always providing us with more material to get some laughter. Don't need comedy writers your bunch is providing plenty of material. By he way did you see the pictures of the Mall today? Where are the 30 Million that were to show up? What a funny event that has been.
> 
> 9)don't really know anyone who has not. I am surrounded by very astute individuals who are intensely involved in what effects our lives and our numbers are increasing steadily. May want to join us to see what intelligence can achieve.You posting these questions puts your I.Q. at a very low level and could perhaps be improved at least a little bit. Hard but why not try.
> 
> 10) again, do not know anyone who has not. We are very visible and supporting financially since we are lucky enough to be able to do that. Would like to see money not being part of Politics but unfortunately the Supreme Court has opened the Door to the Aucton of our Country. The USA is now available to the highest Bidder.
> 
> KPG I am looking forward to further ridiculous questions from you. Surely you must be dreaming up some more. Huck.
> .


Go away, psycho.


----------



## karverr

Lukelucy said:


> I can't suck the heads...Oh!


we hook the tv antennae wire to their feelers then suck the head till the eyes pop back in the head and we can see our throat on tv, haha :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## karverr

Lukelucy said:


> Go away, psycho.


Who pulled her chain


----------



## Lukelucy

karverr said:


> Who pulled her chain


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay

karverr said:


> we hook the tv antennae wire to their feelers then suck the head till the eyes pop back in the head and we can see our throat on tv, haha :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


hahaha...now that's funny!

:thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, thank our LuckyStars, Darth lives again.
> 
> Oops - cancel that.


The stars got crossed and her luck ran out!


----------



## west coast kitty

Gerslay said:


> This is adorable: Dogs (and cat) on the beach in Australia
> 
> http://www.dogheirs.com/george/posts/5534-pack-of-dogs-play-on-beach-to-pharrell-williams-happy-video#dVsbQ1RYhGWjw5f7.01


How could one not be happy seeing how much fun the dogs and cat were having.- that was great.


----------



## west coast kitty

galinipper said:


> Kitty...you asked me last week, one of the last posts I read, about if I have knitted any Louisa Harding's sweaters, no I haven't but it is going to happen. I'm posting a pic of the hat in her book that I loved and then a pic of the one I made following her directions.I have posted my hat before


I love your hat Gali! it's beautiful and I think your colours are gorgeous - the blue family are my favourites. Would love to see your sweater when you decide to make it.


----------



## west coast kitty

galinipper said:


> Here is one I would like to make.


I love that hat too! I hardly ever wear hats but just love making them; I should get past that and actually start wearing them.


----------



## bonbf3

galinipper said:


> Sounds like you had a productive day Thumper. Also a relaxing evening.
> I just got back from Chili's, I highly recommend their watermelon margarita's, I would also like to recommend 2 of them, with a side of shrimp taco's w/ a scope of rice.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3

galinipper said:


> My work here is done.
> Good Night


Good night, gali. Loved the pix!


----------



## bonbf3

Just on for a quick peek. Good job, LL and Karverr - takin' care of business from the Dark Side.

Sweet dreams, all.


----------



## damemary

KPG listed a series of questions on War on Women which I replied. I hope you will read and consider it. Thank you.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Some questions if you are so inclined to answer:
> 
> Since you've chosen to ask questions of all of us, I've been thinking about this. Here are my answers in *....*:
> 
> 1) What is your definition of rich? (i.e. $ amount net worth)
> 
> *I do not disclose my net worth to anyone. I do have a subjective answer to 'definition of rich.' I think anyone who buys a yacht while children go to bed hungry is rich and needs to learn empathy.*
> 
> 2) Are you a registered voter, and if, so, which party? Do you vote?
> 
> *I am registered & vote regularly using the secret ballot.*
> 
> 3) Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted "us?"
> 
> *I think Reagan set us up for the deficit of the Bush war years. Remember "deficits don't count?" GOP changed its tune as soon as the Democrats got in the White House.
> 
> The worst thing Bill Clinton did had nothing to do with a cigar in the Oval Office. I blame his deregulation of Glass-Steagall, which helped set up the bank bubble. Clinton still changed a huge deficit into a surplus.*
> 
> 4) Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin?
> 
> *Of course I see a difference in the present Administration. They are blamed for everything, whether it makes sense or not. They also have been thwarted at every turn by an antagonistic Congress which has chosen to shut down the government rather than act in the interest of the people they were elected to represent.*
> 
> 5) Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist?
> 
> *I've met lobbyists and found them to be informed, charming people. I wouldn't leave my purse unattended around them. *
> 
> 6) Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same?
> 
> *Writing legislation etc. are duties of Congress. They seem too busy traveling and leaving DC promptly for vacations to actually accomplish much of anything. I know all are not this lazy and sneaky, but they've got some splainin' to do.*
> 
> 7) Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income?
> 
> *I have been self-employed. I know it's hard to do, but it's not brain surgery or sainthood.*
> 
> 8) Have you ever served in a public capacity?
> 
> *I have served in a public capacity and I found it enlightening and time consuming. I recommend it. *
> 
> 9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions?
> 
> *I have attended public sessions. I always had the feeling that the decisions had been made elsewhere and they were just going through the motions.*
> 
> 10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign?
> 
> *I have contributed time/money to political campaigns.*
> 
> *I am proud of those who serve the country well, and I am ashamed of those who misuse it. I have faith and hope that we will all find a way to work together for the common good.
> I do hope my answers will be read and considered. *
> 
> 
> 
> knitpresentgifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some questions if you are so inclined to answer: Since you've chosen to ask questions of all of us, 1) What is your definition of rich? (i.e. $ amount net worth) 2) Are you a registered voter, and if, so, which party? Do you vote? 3) Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted "us?" 4) Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin? 5) Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist? 6) Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same? 7) Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income? 8) Have you ever served in a public capacity? 9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions? 10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign?
Click to expand...


----------



## maysmom

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> you posted a questionaire and I want to answer it:
> 
> 1) not to have people like KPG in my circle of acquaintances. Being rich is having enough green backs to be able to do things to folks like KPG to annoy them since you count your riches in money and would love to outdo everyone around you. Can't happen.
> 
> 2)Registered at Bloomingdales, Harrods, Pretemps, Saks Fifth Avenue, Neiman Marcus and vote for their continued success. Love to linger in their Departments and be catered to in elegant fashion.
> 
> 3)Reagan did a splendid job to make of us believe that he helped to tear down the Wall. Just another one of his great fictional performances. And YES he took a surplus handed him from a Democrat, President Clinton, and managed to easily turn it into a horrible deficit. G.W. of course had to follow in the same footsteps. Leave it to the Republicans to make themselves rich and take the rest of us to Welfare and then bitch about it.
> 
> 4)yes, I see a Administration filled with intelligent People of many colors who stand strong against an opposition who has nothing but sabotage on its mind. The highly educated people in the present Administration certainly show that education is of great importance.
> 
> 5) meet Lobbyists on a daily basis and admire their load of gifts to hand to Politicans. They help them tell time via Rollexes and provide fast Cars like Ferraries to get out of town fast when caught with the hand in the till. While watching them we try not to become infected by their slimy ways.
> 
> 6)Do we have a Congress right now? Only have seen Moochers and Vacationers taking Pay and Benefits for doing absolutely nothing. Welfare on a grand scale. Many of hose taking us for a ride are Millionaires.
> 
> 7) oh yes, I have and you are getting bombarded with the Ads of my Wares. Just love to annoy you every day I can since you have been trying to do that to others on a regular basis.
> 
> 8)yes, several decades very publicly and now behind the scenes. Have had great fun making fun of the likes of you. You are a very entertaining bunch. Always providing us with more material to get some laughter. Don't need comedy writers your bunch is providing plenty of material. By he way did you see the pictures of the Mall today? Where are the 30 Million that were to show up? What a funny event that has been.
> 
> 9)don't really know anyone who has not. I am surrounded by very astute individuals who are intensely involved in what effects our lives and our numbers are increasing steadily. May want to join us to see what intelligence can achieve.You posting these questions puts your I.Q. at a very low level and could perhaps be improved at least a little bit. Hard but why not try.
> 
> 10) again, do not know anyone who has not. We are very visible and supporting financially since we are lucky enough to be able to do that. Would like to see money not being part of Politics but unfortunately the Supreme Court has opened the Door to the Aucton of our Country. The USA is now available to the highest Bidder.
> 
> KPG I am looking forward to further ridiculous questions from you. Surely you must be dreaming up some more. Huck.
> .


Is this the questionnaire KGB makes prospective minions fill out?
Well, I want equal time, so here goes--

1. Anyone not living paycheck-to-paycheck is living well in my neck of the woods. Definitions of net worth are as variable and arbitrary as penis sizes.

2. I've been registered to vote as soon as Iwas of legal age. I vote in every state and federal election and most town ones. Party? Here's a few: Tupperware, Princess House, Naughty Nightie, Partylite, Tastefully Simple, cocktails, birthday and retirement parties. Showed up, too. No pot parties, unfortunately, nobody would spring for the good stuff.

3. Regan bankrupted us enough to turn ketchup into a vegetable for school kids. Charming but cheap bastard. Both
he and Bill did provide an embarrassment of riches in the joke department. I'd take out a loan to win a dinner with Bill, but no cigars please, I'm a nonsmoker.

4. For one, this administration is being led by a man of color.
'Nuff said? Shall we hear what Mr. Sterling has to say about Mr. Obama?

5. I've lobbied for more pay, more time off, less duties, more jewelry, and of course, more yarn. The "lobby ees" usually just
agreed to the yarn, but it had to be from Hobby Lobby, I had to be a rabid Christian with an assigned pew in church, use only certain methods of birth control, and patronize Chik-Fil-A.

6. Most of us who have a clue are fully aware that the wealthy tell Congress exactly what legislation to write and to be sure that said legislation passes. Some, like the Koch brothers, have a firm grip on enough influential short hairs to ensure that things will go their way. Pronounced correctly, the name "Koch" fits all the whole unsavory results well.

7. Most certainly, I have created and started enterprises that earned me self-employed income. Are we talking ongoing, past, or present? Horizontal or vertical? Passive or aggressive? Legal or illegal?

8. I have been serving in a public capacity since I was a Girl Scout. Been a public employee for 20+ years. Served plenty of spaghetti and pizza benefits. Never served summons, though.

9. I've been to both state and federal capitals when sessions were going on. Thought I was in daycare rooms, what with the napping, whining, and tattling. Better furniture, but no snacks,though.

10. I've contributed to town, state, and federal campaigns. Since everyone running for office has more $ than I do, my contributions are of the timely variety. Lots of word-of-mouth information sharing for all concerned, both pro and con. Never been to any of those rollicking after-election parties, or I would have included them in question 2.

And so, fellow KPers, there you go. I stand as far from the inner sanctum of RWNs as possible, but I can wave as you go by--


----------



## maysmom

karverr said:


> Who pulled her chain


Your scarf needs tightening, sir. Nighters!


----------



## Huckleberry

maysmom said:


> Is this the questionnaire KGB makes prospective minions fill out?
> Well, I want equal time, so here goes--
> 
> 1. Anyone not living paycheck-to-paycheck is living well in my neck of the woods. Definitions of net worth are as variable and arbitrary as penis sizes.
> 
> 2. I've been registered to vote as soon as Iwas of legal age. I vote in every state and federal election and most town ones. Party? Here's a few: Tupperware, Princess House, Naughty Nightie, Partylite, Tastefully Simple, cocktails, birthday and retirement parties. Showed up, too. No pot parties, unfortunately, nobody would spring for the good stuff.
> 
> 3. Regan bankrupted us enough to turn ketchup into a vegetable for school kids. Charming but cheap bastard. Both
> he and Bill did provide an embarrassment of riches in the joke department. I'd take out a loan to win a dinner with Bill, but no cigars please, I'm a nonsmoker.
> 
> 4. For one, this administration is being led by a man of color.
> 'Nuff said? Shall we hear what Mr. Sterling has to say about Mr. Obama?
> 
> 5. I've lobbied for more pay, more time off, less duties, more jewelry, and of course, more yarn. The "lobby ees" usually just
> agreed to the yarn, but it had to be from Hobby Lobby, I had to be a rabid Christian with an assigned pew in church, use only certain methods of birth control, and patronize Chik-Fil-A.
> 
> 6. Most of us who have a clue are fully aware that the wealthy tell Congress exactly what legislation to write and to be sure that said legislation passes. Some, like the Koch brothers, have a firm grip on enough influential short hairs to ensure that things will go their way. Pronounced correctly, the name "Koch" fits all the whole unsavory results well.
> 
> 7. Most certainly, I have created and started enterprises that earned me self-employed income. Are we talking ongoing, past, or present? Horizontal or vertical? Passive or aggressive? Legal or illegal?
> 
> 8. I have been serving in a public capacity since I was a Girl Scout. Been a public employee for 20+ years. Served plenty of spaghetti and pizza benefits. Never served summons, though.
> 
> 9. I've been to both state and federal capitals when sessions were going on. Thought I was in daycare rooms, what with the napping, whining, and tattling. Better furniture, but no snacks,though.
> 
> 10. I've contributed to town, state, and federal campaigns. Since everyone running for office has more $ than I do, my contributions are of the timely variety. Lots of word-of-mouth information sharing for all concerned, both pro and con. Never been to any of those rollicking after-election parties, or I would have included them in question 2.
> 
> And so, fellow KPers, there you go. I stand as far from the inner sanctum of RWNs as possible, but I can wave as you go by--


maysmom
you are a genius. Thank you for your valuable contribution. Huck.


----------



## susanmos2000

Very interesting, ladies. It might be worthwhile for all of us to answer these questions--they certainly are thought-provoking. Hmm...my friend Billy Bob wants to take a crack at them--he's literally jumping up and down.

1.	What is your definition of rich (i.e. $ amount net worth)

Well, people in these here parts dont reckon in greenbacks. My pappy was a moonshiner. Never had a cent in his pockets, but we lived high off the hogchicken and pork fixins most every night, and pee-can pie as often as you please. Had a real good set-upkept Ol Faithful in the back room of the Sunday Meetin house. Worked out real nice until Old Scratch took note and blew the whole ding-danged roof to Kingdom Come. Folks around here didnt hold no grudge, but that Preacher Man, he told Pappy to take it somewhere else, real rude-like.

2.	Are you a registered voter, and if so, which party? Do you vote?

Party? Oh, you mean them GOPpy guys who come around every oncet in a while. Yeah, they show us how to mark our ballots and we does it just like they tells us to. Them guys treat us real nicedress nice, too, and make us feel like were real important.

3.	Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted us?

Aint he that actor fellah? Yeah, I remember himused to catch his films in the town thee-ater until the whole shebang burnt down in 65. He was something elsepumped iron every day, and his missuscute little thing. Stacked. Heard she was real handy with them Ouija boards, so I wrote askin her to call my cousin down in New Orleans to save me the bother. Never did hear backguess them town council meetings and fancy parties keep them folks real busy.

Clinton? Well, I heard some real bad stuff about him, but he was one of us. Southern boy. I cant hold no grudge against him, but I hear his missus dont know her place. Runnin round shooting her mouth off, actin like she think she knows something. Acts like a man, and I reckon maybe she is one. Whats she hidin under them trousers she favors?

Folks say shes getting real cozy-like with that other guy, that O-bummer fellah. I dont know...truth to tell, I aint laid eyes on any of them White House folks since mset blew up some six, sevenoh, I reckon eight years back. That fellahs from French Gee-ana or somewheres foreign. Them French talk awful funny, but theyre whitewhite as a hogs underbelly. But you hear things folks in the know say that that O-bummer fellah has an awful nice tan all year round. Aint natural. Somethin funny there, all right.

4.	Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin? 

Course I do. The lunches they give them kids nowadays aint fit for a hog. Salad! and all them foreign fancy dishes like chicken par-me-yong. No pork fixins, no corn pone.the hogs in these parts is getting fat off that government slop, but my kids is going hungry.

5. Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist? 

Sure I knowed a lobbyist. Am one. Keep a box of Tee En Tee real convient-like in the outhouse. Lob one of them sticks in the Ol Miss then pick the cats off the bank as easy as you please.

6. Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same?

Congress? You mean them city folk up north that set around all day going gab-gab-gab? Well, I hear them schoolboys have it real easy: fancy fixins on a table with a real nice cloth, and spoons, and more forks than a body knows what to do with. I heard some of them boys put on fifty, sixty pounds stuffin their faces morning, noon, and night. Sounds like a real nice life to me.

7.	Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income?

Well, like I done tol you my pappy was a moonshiner. Might call it the family business cept someone told the G Men what happened to Ol Smokey and they done shut her down. Now I drive that tractor down yonder. Turn the soil on the back forty three times a year, and a government check comes in the mail, sure as shootin. Works out real nice.

8. Have you ever served in a public capacity?

Yesm, I have. You is lookin at the A Number 1 mule inspector for this here county, and I got the papers to prove it. Folks in these parts know where to go when theyre aimin to sell, and course they always gimme a little somethin for my trouble. Why, just the other day some dumb city boy was lookin for a mule. Fixed him up right smart with Joe Bobs old plugheh, heh, heh...thiry years if she was a day, and toothless as a newborn baby!

9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions?

Well, I never done that but it aint for lack of trying. Heard some boy from upstate was getting real fresh with the ladies. Thought because he done bought an election and had a real nice suit that he was somethin special. Got all liquored up and headed out to give him a piece of my mind. Drove all the way to the Tallahatchiee River before they done turned me back gave me some pile of horse patootie about how they dont allow no tractors on public bridges. Seein as how I didnt want no trouble I just went home. But I was all fired up. Times is changinsome folks dont know their place anymore.

9.	10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign?

Yesm, I have. I vote the straight GOPpy ticket. Have since I was knee high to a grasshopper. Always will--even when they have to roll me on down to that ol pollin place and fill out my ballot for me. Im a patriot--citizen of this here Con-stee-tewsh-nal Republic and I aim to keep it that way. Why, when I pass on Ill have mrifle on my arm and GAWD BLESS AMERICA! on these here lips.


----------



## susanmos2000

west coast kitty said:


> The stars got crossed and her luck ran out!


Obviously someone's luck ran out (I'm not sure it was a leftie's, though)


----------



## Huckleberry

maysmom said:


> Your scarf needs tightening, sir. Nighters!


maysmom
It seems to be trying to hide something.


----------



## Huckleberry

susanmos2000 said:


> Obviously someone's luck ran out (I'm not sure it was a leftie's, though)


susanmos2000
did you see the invisible 30 Million at the Mall? Just another Tea Party fiasco. Got to love it.


----------



## Poor Purl

May I play, too?



1) What is your definition of rich? (i.e. $ amount net worth)

Dahling, merely rich does not interest me. Any man who wants to get near me should be worth at least $2 billion, $4 billion if he's paying child support. 

2) Are you a registered voter, and if, so, which party? Do you vote? 

I love parties, but I wouldn't register to go to one. Vote? Isn't that what the little people do?

3) Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted "us?"

Nobody has ever bankrupted me, dahling. They wouldn't dare.

4) Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin? 

Admin? Here, on Knitting Paradise? No difference.

5) Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist? 

Are lobbyists those men in raincoats who hang around hotel lobbies trying to meet women? Ooh, I'd never go near anyone like that. You don't know where they've been.

6) Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same?

I have no interest in Congress. Congressmen don't have enough money.

7) Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income?

Everything I've ever done has earned me money, sweetheart. And always self-employed.

8) Have you ever served in a public capacity?

I make sure to keep things strictly private. 

9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions?

I said strictly private.

10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign?

I don't have to contribute - they all contribute to me.




Now, what will you give me for filling out your questions?


----------



## cookiequeen

Some questions if you are so inclined to 
What is your definition of rich? (i.e. $ amount net worth). Pry much? Money doesn't matter to us, but neither of us has had to work beyond age 35. If one is rich in faith, love, family, and concern for others, that's what counts.
2) Are you a registered voter, and if, so, which party? Do you vote? We are registered to vote and we do it often and many times in the same election. We are both Wobblies.

3) Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted "us?" Had to think about this one! No, I think the big bankrupter was Dick Cheney. What? Oh, yeah, he just pulled the strings. Tax cuts and two wars almost did us in, Thank heavens we can blame it all on o now.
4) Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin? Yes, he is so much younger and has a cool name. 
5) Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist? No, but we've paid some.

6) Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same? Yes, Congress writes legislation with a little help from their friends. Our current Congress, particularly the House, has done diddly-squat.
7) Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income? Yes both of us have been self-employed at one time or another, and we built our own businesses ourselves. Never had to go to the SBA, never used public highways, had our own police force and fire department, our own water company and oil well. Used solar for our electricity in several of our houses.
8) Have you ever served in a public capacity? Our lives have been so full that we haven't had time to campaign for anything. We've served on several boards, though.
9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions? Yes, in several countries.
10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign? We've had to contribute to several campaigns to make sure those in office were friendly to our businesses. We are very happy with the recent decision to allow us to donate as much as we want to. Just check the wrists of many of our,progressive Congress men and women. We provided the men with Rolexes and the Women with Rados. And that was just to remind them in their daily lives just who got them there!


----------



## susanmos2000

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> did you see the invisible 30 Million at the Mall? Just another Tea Party fiasco. Got to love it.


Yep...obviously friends of Harry Potter--he lent his Cloak of Invisibility far and wide. Very generous of him.


----------



## Gerslay

Looks like the libs are bored tonight and decided to play "You Can Say That Again!"

Let's be patient with them. Now that they're numbers are dwindling down to a precious few, it shouldn't take too long for them to run through their roster!


----------



## susanmos2000

Heard from MarilynKnits...she has a little something to say as well.

Some questions if you are so inclined to answer:

1) What is your definition of rich? (i.e. $ amount net worth) Probably $50 billion or more. Enough to buy a small country and rule it just the way I want to and have great schools. Of course once I was there I would set up a state of the art hospital and anybody who needed care would be brought over and treated at my expense. I would set up endowments for some good works such as a local soup kitchen that helps people learn job skills and get job placement as well. It would be a haven for pleasant people who want to get away from nastiness. I know some right off hand I would be honored to have join the community whether full time or as a vacation haven.

2) Are you a registered voter, and if, so, which party? Do you vote? Two part question. Of course I am a registered voter. Which party is nobody's bees wax. I registered in the party that is prominent where I live so I could have a say in who is elected in the Primary. I try to keep them honest, sort of like sweeping the sea away from the sand. I vote early and I vote often. And I don't necessarily vote for the party where I am registered. It is rare that anyone I vote for wins. I try to pick honest people (or at least those who appear honest) who are not in anybody's pocket. 

3) Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted "us?" Well, Clinton left us with a surplus that his successor managed to squander, but we have had a National Debt that has been growing all my life. Maybe if we got paid back all the loans we made to other countries particularly after WWII if would be a start to clearing things up. And if we didn't pay our elected officials as if they were kings and queens it would help even if a drop in the bucket. Sit in DC for two years and have a cushy pension and free health insurance for life. Worth selling one's soul to the devil and some of them seem to have done so. Reagan made some decisions that have come back to bite us where our teeth can't reach. 

4) Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin? We have a POTUS with a sense of humor. He seems to live a morally clean life. Our FLOTUS has an admirable agenda regarding the health of the nation's children. Neither has siblings who have proven to be embarrassments so far. 

5) Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist? I have my moral standards and would not associate with people like that. I think PACs and lobbies are abominations that seduce and pay off politicians to fulfill narrow agendas. Follow the money from lobbies and see which pols have been paid off to carry out work that doesn't do much for normal people, us 99%.

6) Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same? Two questions. Senators and Representatives are supposed to be writing legislation and promoting it among their colleagues. I think too much of the legislation is dictated along pork barrel lines to buy votes and to get pay offs from big money interests. I don't think money to enact laws that actually help the general public is actually adequately funded. People like Kristin Gillibrand and Carolyn Maloney are too rare among our elected representatives. They each seem to be actually working for the people who elected them. Watch how they get shot down by their colleagues time after time. I am sure each of us can name a good one or two they know of locally. But as a whole, I try never to vote for the incumbent. There should be term limits for all of them so you don't get entrenched hogs at the trough. The country needs new ideas and more "Mr. Smiths".

7) Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income? Not really. Worked for school districts and for a wholesale distributor my working years. I have made crafts and baked, but those things were donated for charities to sell for fund raisers, not for personal gain. Had to have employment with health benefits and some pension or 401K potential so I could retire while I was young enough to enjoy it.

8) Have you ever served in a public capacity? On boards of non profits, as an officer in several non profits, but never in elective office. I am really quite unelectable as I do not go with the flow too much.

9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions? Yes, and I have never slept better in my life. These things are either cat fights or the epitome of boredom. I have attended local planning board and zoning board meetings where my input or even my presence swelling the number attending could have some positive impact. 

10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign? Not voluntarily except for a couple of local candidates who came across as earnest and honest. Of course they lost to party sponsored candidates whose names were on the top lines. I don't have that much discretionary money and I would rather spend it on helping the animal shelter, the food bank, the soup kitchen, the visiting nurses and other entities that help real people or animals in need.
Now to throw out some questions in return:

1. Have you ever done volunteer work at a hospital, hospice or nursing home?

2. Do you donate good used clothing and household items to local charities or church rummage sales? Do you help sort and market the items? Do you help clean up after the sale is over and find worthwhile places to redonate what has not sold?
3. Have you been a class mother or volunteered to read to elementary school children? Been a scout leader? Been a volunteer aide for classes with developmentally disabled people?

4. Do you participate in a formal or casual neighborhood watch looking out for older or disabled neighbors, shoveling walks, watching out for strange cars cruising too slowly? Done an adopt a street program to help spruce up the environment?


----------



## Huckleberry

maysmom said:


> Is this the questionnaire KGB makes prospective minions fill out?
> Well, I want equal time, so here goes--
> 
> 1. Anyone not living paycheck-to-paycheck is living well in my neck of the woods. Definitions of net worth are as variable and arbitrary as penis sizes.
> 
> 2. I've been registered to vote as soon as Iwas of legal age. I vote in every state and federal election and most town ones. Party? Here's a few: Tupperware, Princess House, Naughty Nightie, Partylite, Tastefully Simple, cocktails, birthday and retirement parties. Showed up, too. No pot parties, unfortunately, nobody would spring for the good stuff.
> 
> 3. Regan bankrupted us enough to turn ketchup into a vegetable for school kids. Charming but cheap bastard. Both
> he and Bill did provide an embarrassment of riches in the joke department. I'd take out a loan to win a dinner with Bill, but no cigars please, I'm a nonsmoker.
> 
> 4. For one, this administration is being led by a man of color.
> 'Nuff said? Shall we hear what Mr. Sterling has to say about Mr. Obama?
> 
> 5. I've lobbied for more pay, more time off, less duties, more jewelry, and of course, more yarn. The "lobby ees" usually just
> agreed to the yarn, but it had to be from Hobby Lobby, I had to be a rabid Christian with an assigned pew in church, use only certain methods of birth control, and patronize Chik-Fil-A.
> 
> 6. Most of us who have a clue are fully aware that the wealthy tell Congress exactly what legislation to write and to be sure that said legislation passes. Some, like the Koch brothers, have a firm grip on enough influential short hairs to ensure that things will go their way. Pronounced correctly, the name "Koch" fits all the whole unsavory results well.
> 
> 7. Most certainly, I have created and started enterprises that earned me self-employed income. Are we talking ongoing, past, or present? Horizontal or vertical? Passive or aggressive? Legal or illegal?
> 
> 8. I have been serving in a public capacity since I was a Girl Scout. Been a public employee for 20+ years. Served plenty of spaghetti and pizza benefits. Never served summons, though.
> 
> 9. I've been to both state and federal capitals when sessions were going on. Thought I was in daycare rooms, what with the napping, whining, and tattling. Better furniture, but no snacks,though.
> 
> 10. I've contributed to town, state, and federal campaigns. Since everyone running for office has more $ than I do, my contributions are of the timely variety. Lots of word-of-mouth information sharing for all concerned, both pro and con. Never been to any of those rollicking after-election parties, or I would have included them in question 2.
> 
> And so, fellow KPers, there you go. I stand as far from the inner sanctum of RWNs as possible, but I can wave as you go by--


maysmom
the RWNs went to the Mall today. One Porta-Potty was sufficient to accomodate their numbers. What a beautiful sight.
Wonder if they have been rounded up to be taken back to the Asylum.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter

Some questions if you are so inclined to answer:
1) What is your definition of rich? (i.e. $ amount net worth) Rich is defined as
all the money that my prosperity religion tells me I am entitled to and then some more because I deserve it. What's left over I will pass on to my kids and grand kids who will never have to work a day in their lives. Of course the planet will probably be long gone because we blew it all up in some war against the infidels or polluted it so it was no longer inhabitable but that's their problem not mine and kids you can't have everything.
2) Are you a registered voter, and if, so, which party? Do you vote?
I am a registered voter who votes for whoever looks after me and my money and I do everything in my power to grease palms of like minded politicians and I support politicians who do whatever they can to prevent any deadbeats, as determined by me, from voting. If you are not rich or landed gentry you should not have the privileges of such.
3) Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted "us?" 
Reagan was morally bankrupt and screwed the nation and Clinton had personal moral lapses involving daliances with women and did not screw the nation.
4) Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin? 
Yes, this President has to out match and out perform all his predecessors except perhaps Lincoln. After a visit to the Lincoln Library in Springfield,IL I learned of the parallels in both men's lives of how they had to put up with the ridicule of people, mainly from the South, who did not believe in the "United" States of America the first led the Union through a Civil War started with the illegal cessation of states and the Confederates firing on Ft. Sumter in Charleston Harbor in 1861 and having a war that lasted into 1864. As recently as this week we once again are dealing with those same types of people who call for impeachment of this President and many who would harm him if they could. Once again they are wanting to secede and "live free" of any government intervention into their lives. Personally, I say let them go and do not try to bring them back but let people who do not want to stay in these states come into the Union. These people who do not believe in this country do not deserve to live here in any case so there is no point in fighting another war with them.

5) Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist? 
Yes, I have lobbied in my own state capitol for matters of importance to me. I also know professional lobbyists who have worked on a variety of causes both state and federal. I learned that some are decent people and some can be bought just like some of the justices on our Supreme Court.
6) Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same?
Congress does write legislation. It's too bad that many don't take the time to read the proposed legislation before they vote on it and then blame others for pulling a fast one on them. Why aren't they earning their pay and staying informed instead of sitting on their hands and whining like a bunch of babies. Most of them should summarily be sent home and never return to our nation's capital again. 
7) Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income?
Yes. I started earning my own money at 10 and was self employed.
8) Have you ever served in a public capacity?
Yes. Doesn't everyone? It's my civic duty.
9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions?
Yes. We are responsible to educate ourselves on issues and bring pressure to bear on desired results. 
10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign?
Yes, and I don't hide it even though I could. My government is not supposed to be for sale to the highest bidder as it has become in recent years. Power to the People and corporations never have been and never will be people.


----------



## west coast kitty

Lucy, your sweaters are absolutely gorgeous! Love your choice of yarns and colours, beautiful work!


----------



## Huckleberry

susanmos2000 said:


> Heard from MarilynKnits...she has a little something to say as well.
> 
> Some questions if you are so inclined to answer:
> 
> 1) What is your definition of rich? (i.e. $ amount net worth) Probably $50 billion or more. Enough to buy a small country and rule it just the way I want to and have great schools. Of course once I was there I would set up a state of the art hospital and anybody who needed care would be brought over and treated at my expense. I would set up endowments for some good works such as a local soup kitchen that helps people learn job skills and get job placement as well. It would be a haven for pleasant people who want to get away from nastiness. I know some right off hand I would be honored to have join the community whether full time or as a vacation haven.
> 
> 2) Are you a registered voter, and if, so, which party? Do you vote? Two part question. Of course I am a registered voter. Which party is nobody's bees wax. I registered in the party that is prominent where I live so I could have a say in who is elected in the Primary. I try to keep them honest, sort of like sweeping the sea away from the sand. I vote early and I vote often. And I don't necessarily vote for the party where I am registered. It is rare that anyone I vote for wins. I try to pick honest people (or at least those who appear honest) who are not in anybody's pocket.
> 
> 3) Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted "us?" Well, Clinton left us with a surplus that his successor managed to squander, but we have had a National Debt that has been growing all my life. Maybe if we got paid back all the loans we made to other countries particularly after WWII if would be a start to clearing things up. And if we didn't pay our elected officials as if they were kings and queens it would help even if a drop in the bucket. Sit in DC for two years and have a cushy pension and free health insurance for life. Worth selling one's soul to the devil and some of them seem to have done so. Reagan made some decisions that have come back to bite us where our teeth can't reach.
> 
> 4) Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin? We have a POTUS with a sense of humor. He seems to live a morally clean life. Our FLOTUS has an admirable agenda regarding the health of the nation's children. Neither has siblings who have proven to be embarrassments so far.
> 
> 5) Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist? I have my moral standards and would not associate with people like that. I think PACs and lobbies are abominations that seduce and pay off politicians to fulfill narrow agendas. Follow the money from lobbies and see which pols have been paid off to carry out work that doesn't do much for normal people, us 99%.
> 
> 6) Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same? Two questions. Senators and Representatives are supposed to be writing legislation and promoting it among their colleagues. I think too much of the legislation is dictated along pork barrel lines to buy votes and to get pay offs from big money interests. I don't think money to enact laws that actually help the general public is actually adequately funded. People like Kristin Gillibrand and Carolyn Maloney are too rare among our elected representatives. They each seem to be actually working for the people who elected them. Watch how they get shot down by their colleagues time after time. I am sure each of us can name a good one or two they know of locally. But as a whole, I try never to vote for the incumbent. There should be term limits for all of them so you don't get entrenched hogs at the trough. The country needs new ideas and more "Mr. Smiths".
> 
> 7) Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income? Not really. Worked for school districts and for a wholesale distributor my working years. I have made crafts and baked, but those things were donated for charities to sell for fund raisers, not for personal gain. Had to have employment with health benefits and some pension or 401K potential so I could retire while I was young enough to enjoy it.
> 
> 8) Have you ever served in a public capacity? On boards of non profits, as an officer in several non profits, but never in elective office. I am really quite unelectable as I do not go with the flow too much.
> 
> 9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions? Yes, and I have never slept better in my life. These things are either cat fights or the epitome of boredom. I have attended local planning board and zoning board meetings where my input or even my presence swelling the number attending could have some positive impact.
> 
> 10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign? Not voluntarily except for a couple of local candidates who came across as earnest and honest. Of course they lost to party sponsored candidates whose names were on the top lines. I don't have that much discretionary money and I would rather spend it on helping the animal shelter, the food bank, the soup kitchen, the visiting nurses and other entities that help real people or animals in need.
> Now to throw out some questions in return:
> 
> 1. Have you ever done volunteer work at a hospital, hospice or nursing home?
> 
> 2. Do you donate good used clothing and household items to local charities or church rummage sales? Do you help sort and market the items? Do you help clean up after the sale is over and find worthwhile places to redonate what has not sold?
> 3. Have you been a class mother or volunteered to read to elementary school children? Been a scout leader? Been a volunteer aide for classes with developmentally disabled people?
> 
> 4. Do you participate in a formal or casual neighborhood watch looking out for older or disabled neighbors, shoveling walks, watching out for strange cars cruising too slowly? Done an adopt a street program to help spruce up the environment?


MarilynKnits
Wonderful to see how involved and well informed you are and as obdient as I to bend and answer KPGs questions.


----------



## Huckleberry

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Some questions if you are so inclined to answer:
> 1) What is your definition of rich? (i.e. $ amount net worth) Rich is defined as
> all the money that my prosperity religion tells me I am entitled to and then some more because I deserve it. What's left over I will pass on to my kids and grand kids who will never have to work a day in their lives. Of course the planet will probably be long gone because we blew it all up in some war against the infidels or polluted it so it was no longer inhabitable but that's their problem not mine and kids you can't have everything.
> 2) Are you a registered voter, and if, so, which party? Do you vote?
> I am a registered voter who votes for whoever looks after me and my money and I do everything in my power to grease palms of like minded politicians and I support politicians who do whatever they can to prevent any deadbeats, as determined by me, from voting. If you are not rich or landed gentry you should not have the privileges of such.
> 3) Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted "us?"
> Reagan was morally bankrupt and screwed the nation and Clinton had personal moral lapses involving daliances with women and did not screw the nation.
> 4) Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin?
> Yes, this President has to out match and out perform all his predecessors except perhaps Lincoln. After a visit to the Lincoln Library in Springfield,IL I learned of the parallels in both men's lives of how they had to put up with the ridicule of people, mainly from the South, who did not believe in the "United" States of America the first led the Union through a Civil War started with the illegal cessation of states and the Confederates firing on Ft. Sumter in Charleston Harbor in 1861 and having a war that lasted into 1864. As recently as this week we once again are dealing with those same types of people who call for impeachment of this President and many who would harm him if they could. Once again they are wanting to secede and "live free" of any government intervention into their lives. Personally, I say let them go and do not try to bring them back but let people who do not want to stay in these states come into the Union. These people who do not believe in this country do not deserve to live here in any case so there is no point in fighting another war with them.
> 
> 5) Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist?
> Yes, I have lobbied in my own state capitol for matters of importance to me. I also know professional lobbyists who have worked on a variety of causes both state and federal. I learned that some are decent people and some can be bought just like some of the justices on our Supreme Court.
> 6) Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same?
> Congress does write legislation. It's too bad that many don't take the time to read the proposed legislation before they vote on it and then blame others for pulling a fast one on them. Why aren't they earning their pay and staying informed instead of sitting on their hands and whining like a bunch of babies. Most of them should summarily be sent home and never return to our nation's capital again.
> 7) Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income?
> Yes. I started earning my own money at 10 and was self employed.
> 8) Have you ever served in a public capacity?
> Yes. Doesn't everyone? It's my civic duty.
> 9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions?
> Yes. We are responsible to educate ourselves on issues and bring pressure to bear on desired results.
> 10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign?
> Yes, and I don't hide it even though I could. My government is not supposed to be for sale to the highest bidder as it has become in recent years. Power to the People and corporations never have been and never will be people.


Cheeky Blighter
just think the education KPG gets from you.


----------



## susanmos2000

Huckleberry said:


> MarilynKnits
> Wonderful to see how involved and well informed you are and as obdient as I to bend and answer KPGs questions.


Yes, when the KBG talks people LISTEN!


----------



## Huckleberry

damemary said:


> KPG listed a series of questions on War on Women which I replied. I hope you will read and consider it. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> knitpresentgifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some questions if you are so inclined to answer:
> 
> Since you've chosen to ask questions of all of us, I've been thinking about this. Here are my answers in *....*:
> 
> 1) What is your definition of rich? (i.e. $ amount net worth)
> 
> *I do not disclose my net worth to anyone. I do have a subjective answer to 'definition of rich.' I think anyone who buys a yacht while children go to bed hungry is rich and needs to learn empathy.*
> 
> 2) Are you a registered voter, and if, so, which party? Do you vote?
> 
> *I am registered & vote regularly using the secret ballot.*
> 
> 3) Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted "us?"
> 
> *I think Reagan set us up for the deficit of the Bush war years. Remember "deficits don't count?" GOP changed its tune as soon as the Democrats got in the White House.
> 
> The worst thing Bill Clinton did had nothing to do with a cigar in the Oval Office. I blame his deregulation of Glass-Steagall, which helped set up the bank bubble. Clinton still changed a huge deficit into a surplus.*
> 
> 4) Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin?
> 
> *Of course I see a difference in the present Administration. They are blamed for everything, whether it makes sense or not. They also have been thwarted at every turn by an antagonistic Congress which has chosen to shut down the government rather than act in the interest of the people they were elected to represent.*
> 
> 5) Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist?
> 
> *I've met lobbyists and found them to be informed, charming people. I wouldn't leave my purse unattended around them. *
> 
> 6) Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same?
> 
> *Writing legislation etc. are duties of Congress. They seem too busy traveling and leaving DC promptly for vacations to actually accomplish much of anything. I know all are not this lazy and sneaky, but they've got some splainin' to do.*
> 
> 7) Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income?
> 
> *I have been self-employed. I know it's hard to do, but it's not brain surgery or sainthood.*
> 
> 8) Have you ever served in a public capacity?
> 
> *I have served in a public capacity and I found it enlightening and time consuming. I recommend it. *
> 
> 9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions?
> 
> *I have attended public sessions. I always had the feeling that the decisions had been made elsewhere and they were just going through the motions.*
> 
> 10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign?
> 
> *I have contributed time/money to political campaigns.*
> 
> *I am proud of those who serve the country well, and I am ashamed of those who misuse it. I have faith and hope that we will all find a way to work together for the common good.
> I do hope my answers will be read and considered. *
> 
> 
> 
> knitpresentgifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some questions if you are so inclined to answer: Since you've chosen to ask questions of all of us, 1) What is your definition of rich? (i.e. $ amount net worth) 2) Are you a registered voter, and if, so, which party? Do you vote? 3) Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted "us?" 4) Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin? 5) Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist? 6) Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same? 7) Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income? 8) Have you ever served in a public capacity? 9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions? 10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign?
> 
> 
> 
> damemary
> marvelous replies. KPG will be happy to receive your answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Huckleberry

alcameron said:


> Some questions if you are so inclined to
> What is your definition of rich? (i.e. $ amount net worth). Pry much? Money doesn't matter to us, but neither of us has had to work beyond age 35. If one is rich in faith, love, family, and concern for others, that's what counts.
> 2) Are you a registered voter, and if, so, which party? Do you vote? We are registered to vote and we do it often and many times in the same election. We are both Wobblies.
> 
> 3) Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted "us?" Had to think about this one! No, I think the big bankrupter was Dick Cheney. What? Oh, yeah, he just pulled the strings. Tax cuts and two wars almost did us in, Thank heavens we can blame it all on o now.
> 4) Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin? Yes, he is so much younger and has a cool name.
> 5) Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist? No, but we've paid some.
> 
> 6) Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same? Yes, Congress writes legislation with a little help from their friends. Our current Congress, particularly the House, has done diddly-squat.
> 7) Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income? Yes both of us have been self-employed at one time or another, and we built our own businesses ourselves. Never had to go to the SBA, never used public highways, had our own police force and fire department, our own water company and oil well. Used solar for our electricity in several of our houses.
> 8) Have you ever served in a public capacity? Our lives have been so full that we haven't had time to campaign for anything. We've served on several boards, though.
> 9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions? Yes, in several countries.
> 10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign? We've had to contribute to several campaigns to make sure those in office were friendly to our businesses. We are very happy with the recent decision to allow us to donate as much as we want to. Just check the wrists of many of our,progressive Congress men and women. We provided the men with Rolexes and the Women with Rados. And that was just to remind them in their daily lives just who got them there!


alcameron
very enlightening. Thank you to add to what I learned so far.


----------



## SQM

knitpresentgifts said:


> Some questions if you are so inclined to answer:
> 
> Since you've chosen to ask questions of all of us, I've been thinking about this. Here are my answers in *....*:
> 
> 1) What is your definition of rich? (i.e. $ amount net worth)
> 
> Half a billion with no taxes. Government already takes enough of it while the half a billionaires do not pay their fair share. (last 3 words rhyme.)
> 
> 2) Are you a registered voter, and if, so, which party? Do you vote?
> 
> Proud to say Independent. No difference between any of the parties and I want all the pols begging for my vote.
> 
> 3) Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted "us?"
> 
> Clearly history will show that the trickle- down theories of Reagan somehow did not happen as such and the money defied gravity and went upward. But what goes up....
> Clinton is very smart and was able to turn a sow's ear into the finest yarn. Plus I think he did well by the South until M.L. I watch "Scandal" and I now feel the worst for M.L. who made the mistake of a lifetime when she was very young and now seems to be very unhappy.
> 
> 4) Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin?
> 
> No Administrations can ever be the same - different times and different personnel. But in all my years, I have never seen a leader treated so disrespectfully yet deals with it with such grace. I cannot imagine any of the presidents doing the same.
> 
> 5) Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist?
> 
> Hmm? I have worked for a company for a short time that probably did fund and back lobbyists. But that is nothing. I can talk better on the history of Lobbyists starting with Pres. Grant - wasn't he a drunkard and also a Republican? If you want more info. pm me.
> 
> 6) Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same?
> 
> I think Congress is only responsible for making laws - enforcing the law, of course, is handled by another branch of government. Do you remember what that is? "Write your response in the space provided." (Direct quote of myself.)
> 
> 7) Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income?
> 
> Yes, certainly. Do you want to know specifically, or in my case, it will certainly be dull to hear me go on and on about my gigs. Again, pm me if interested.
> 
> 8) Have you ever served in a public capacity?
> 
> Yes. I am a representative of my building in our Resident's Assoc. I was actually elected using those great but old voting machine with that big handle you push and pull. Let me tell you what a surreal experience it is to see your name on the voting machine. If I were able to time travel as a kid and saw my name there, I would not comprehend at all why in tarnation my name would be there.
> 
> 9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions?
> 
> Guilty! But in my defense, I had to work and raise a child so the time and opportunities were not there. But I have seen it televised ( I do the same with Met operas.) . Very boring and so many of the politicians are crooks. No Mr. Smiths in our government. (The operas are wunderbar!)
> 
> 10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign?
> 
> Actually I have done both. I spent some time in the New York Independents' Party headquarters doing some fundraising until I remembered that I was an independent just so I would not be tied down to a party so with that bit of profound insight, I got up and left.
> 
> Is this the end of the survey? Oh it is? Okay, It was easy-peasy - now back to Scandal to see how sleazy the big players are in government. But I love Kerry Washington's wardrobe - black, white, grays?. It looks wonderful but those are not fun colors to knit with, are they?


----------



## susanmos2000

SQM said:


> knitpresentgifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some questions if you are so inclined to answer:
> 
> Since you've chosen to ask questions of all of us, I've been thinking about this. Here are my answers in *....*:
> 
> 1) What is your definition of rich? (i.e. $ amount net worth)
> 
> Half a billion with no taxes. Government already takes enough of it while the half a billionaires do not pay their fair share. (last 3 words rhyme.)
> 
> 2) Are you a registered voter, and if, so, which party? Do you vote?
> 
> Proud to say Independent. No difference between any of the parties and I want all the pols begging for my vote.
> 
> 3) Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted "us?"
> 
> Clearly history will show that the trickle- down theories of Reagan somehow did not happen as such and the money defied gravity and went upward. But what goes up....
> Clinton is very smart and was able to turn a sow's ear into the finest yarn. Plus I think he did well by the South until M.L. I watch "Scandal" and I now feel the worst for M.L. who made the mistake of a lifetime when she was very young and now seems to be very unhappy.
> 
> 4) Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin?
> 
> No Administrations can ever be the same - different times and different personnel. But in all my years, I have never seen a leader treated so disrespectfully yet deals with it with such grace. I cannot imagine any of the presidents doing the same.
> 
> 5) Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist?
> 
> Hmm? I have worked for a company for a short time that probably did fund and back lobbyists. But that is nothing. I can talk better on the history of Lobbyists starting with Pres. Grant - wasn't he a drunkard and also a Republican? If you want more info. pm me.
> 
> 6) Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same?
> 
> I think Congress is only responsible for making laws - enforcing the law, of course, is handled by another branch of government. Do you remember what that is? "Write your response in the space provided." (Direct quote of myself.)
> 
> 7) Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income?
> 
> Yes, certainly. Do you want to know specifically, or in my case, it will certainly be dull to hear me go on and on about my gigs. Again, pm me if interested.
> 
> 8) Have you ever served in a public capacity?
> 
> Yes. I am a representative of my building in our Resident's Assoc. I was actually elected using those great but old voting machine with that big handle you push and pull. Let me tell you what a surreal experience it is to see your name on the voting machine. If I were able to time travel as a kid and saw my name there, I would not comprehend at all why in tarnation my name would be there.
> 
> 9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions?
> 
> Guilty! But in my defense, I had to work and raise a child so the time and opportunities were not there. But I have seen it televised ( I do the same with Met operas.) . Very boring and so many of the politicians are crooks. No Mr. Smiths in our government. (The operas are wunderbar!)
> 
> 10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign?
> 
> Actually I have done both. I spent some time in the New York Independents' Party headquarters doing some fundraising until I remembered that I was an independent just so I would not be tied down to a party so with that bit of profound insight, I got up and left.
> 
> Is this the end of the survey? Oh it is? Okay, It was easy-peasy - now back to Scandal to see how sleazy the big players are in government. But I love Kerry Washington's wardrobe - black, white, grays?. It looks wonderful but those are not fun colors to knit with, are they?
> 
> 
> 
> No, they aren't. Give me a bright blue any day!
Click to expand...


----------



## Janeway

Jokim said:


> Your bean recipe sounds absolutely scrumptious, Janie! Did you put molasses, ketchup and mustard powder in?


No, only cooked them in homemade chicken broth instead of water which gives more flavor!


----------



## Janeway

karverr said:


> did you have the whole crawfish or just the tails?? to really get the full flavor one must learn to peel the tail and suck the head.


Oh, sounds gross!


----------



## damemary

I love the Reagan/Clinton comparison. All well put.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Some questions if you are so inclined to answer:
> 1) What is your definition of rich? (i.e. $ amount net worth) Rich is defined as
> all the money that my prosperity religion tells me I am entitled to and then some more because I deserve it. What's left over I will pass on to my kids and grand kids who will never have to work a day in their lives. Of course the planet will probably be long gone because we blew it all up in some war against the infidels or polluted it so it was no longer inhabitable but that's their problem not mine and kids you can't have everything.
> 2) Are you a registered voter, and if, so, which party? Do you vote?
> I am a registered voter who votes for whoever looks after me and my money and I do everything in my power to grease palms of like minded politicians and I support politicians who do whatever they can to prevent any deadbeats, as determined by me, from voting. If you are not rich or landed gentry you should not have the privileges of such.
> 3) Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted "us?"
> Reagan was morally bankrupt and screwed the nation and Clinton had personal moral lapses involving daliances with women and did not screw the nation.
> 4) Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin?
> Yes, this President has to out match and out perform all his predecessors except perhaps Lincoln. After a visit to the Lincoln Library in Springfield,IL I learned of the parallels in both men's lives of how they had to put up with the ridicule of people, mainly from the South, who did not believe in the "United" States of America the first led the Union through a Civil War started with the illegal cessation of states and the Confederates firing on Ft. Sumter in Charleston Harbor in 1861 and having a war that lasted into 1864. As recently as this week we once again are dealing with those same types of people who call for impeachment of this President and many who would harm him if they could. Once again they are wanting to secede and "live free" of any government intervention into their lives. Personally, I say let them go and do not try to bring them back but let people who do not want to stay in these states come into the Union. These people who do not believe in this country do not deserve to live here in any case so there is no point in fighting another war with them.
> 
> 5) Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist?
> Yes, I have lobbied in my own state capitol for matters of importance to me. I also know professional lobbyists who have worked on a variety of causes both state and federal. I learned that some are decent people and some can be bought just like some of the justices on our Supreme Court.
> 6) Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same?
> Congress does write legislation. It's too bad that many don't take the time to read the proposed legislation before they vote on it and then blame others for pulling a fast one on them. Why aren't they earning their pay and staying informed instead of sitting on their hands and whining like a bunch of babies. Most of them should summarily be sent home and never return to our nation's capital again.
> 7) Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income?
> Yes. I started earning my own money at 10 and was self employed.
> 8) Have you ever served in a public capacity?
> Yes. Doesn't everyone? It's my civic duty.
> 9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions?
> Yes. We are responsible to educate ourselves on issues and bring pressure to bear on desired results.
> 10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign?
> Yes, and I don't hide it even though I could. My government is not supposed to be for sale to the highest bidder as it has become in recent years. Power to the People and corporations never have been and never will be people.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

knitpresentgifts said:


> Some questions if you are so inclined to answer:
> Some questions if you are so inclined to answer:
> 
> 1) What is your definition of rich? (i.e. $ amount net worth)
> Rich is hard to define. To a man with no shoes, the man who owns a pair of shoes is rich, and a man who owns two pairs of shoes is indeed very rich.
> I have found that many people who define themselves as rich, possessing assets and money in the bank, are indeed, often poor. They are poor in spirit, generosity and compassion, but others who are described as poor are, in reality, rich. They are rich in spirit, imagination and love of their fellow man. Although I possess very little monetary assets I would not describe myself as poor, but consider myself rich. I possess a rich imagination and appreciation of nature. I can sit and admire a beautiful sunrise or sunset, something an asset rich but imagination poor person cannot do. I can and do enjoy the richness of nature that surrounds us. The enjoy the rich variety of bird life that frequents my garden. I enjoy their songs; their antics at the birdbath, and I consider my life enriched by their visits. I enjoy the sunlight reflecting on the leaves of the trees, watching the branches being teased by a gentle breeze that blows through their branches.
> Therefore, to define rich. Definitely not being in the possession of material assets but being able to let ones imagination run free, to enjoy life and appreciate company.
> But for those of us who do not understand these things and demand we place a $ value on being rich: being rich depends on ones circumstances in life. Not so long ago, the person who lived in a house valued at $100,000 was considered as rich, and if they had assets valued at $1,000,000, well they were considered extremely rich. They were a millionaire and people treated them with awe, almost respect. Sadly today, you cannot purchase a block of land on which to build a house for under $250,000 and with building costs being what they are, the figure increases with every cpi increase. Today houses in ordinary suburbs are fetching $1,000,000 with houses in the affluent, leafy suburbs fetching multi-million price figures.
> Being rich is not limited to social prestige and privilege with a high income, it also encompasses having a generous spirit, compassion for others and an imagination that allows you to enjoy and appreciate nature.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

2) Are you a registered voter, and if, so, which party? Do you vote?
Now, what sort of a question is that to ask an Australian? Am I registered to vote? Do you not know that in Australia it is against the law for a naturalised Australian, over the age of 18 years, NOT to be registered to vote? You are aware of the fact that you can be fined if you fail to fill in enrolment forms in order to place your name on the electoral rolls? Of course you are. Are you asking me if I am breaking the law? Or perhaps you are asking me if I disagree with the law? Or perhaps you are asking if I would like to change the law? To be entirely correct I should have said it is against the law if you fail to enrol to vote in State and Federal elections, but it is not against the law if you fail to register to vote in Local Council elections.
Of course, when I was young you had to wait until you were 21 before you could enrol to vote in elections, both State and Federal, and to vote in local council elections you had to be a property owner. If you were a mere tenant you could not cast your vote in Local Council elections. It was also necessary to fill in three enrolment forms, one for the Federal elections, one for the State elections and one for Council elections.
Gough Whitlam reduced the voting age to 18, so now younger people can vote, and further alterations to the electoral act means you only have to fill in one form and it covers all three, Federal, State and Council rolls. School children, in year 12, are handed enrolment forms and not only encouraged to vote but told that it is their duty to enrol.
There has been talk of making the enrolment procedure automatic when a person turns 18, but so far this has only been talk.
Mind you some people do not enrol to vote, just as some people do not change their address on the electoral rolls. I know a man in his 70s who has never enrolled or cast a vote in his life. He told me that he was not entitled to do so because he has never owned property in his life. No, I did not tell him that he probably had never owned a brain cell in his life. I just shook my head and walked away, there is no explaining things to some people.
So, my name has been on the electoral rolls of Australia for over half a century. 
So to the second half of your question, do I vote? Are you asking me if I am of unsound mind, an idiot? It is against the law not to vote. Well, strictly speaking that is not entirely correct. It is against the law if you fail to attend at a polling station on Election Day and have your name crossed off the electoral roll. You will be handed your voting papers but you do not actually have to cast your vote. You can just pretend to fill in the form and place the blank form in the box. Some people actually do this; it is called casting an informal vote. I feel sorry for such people, wasting their valuable vote. Do they not understand the struggles our forefathers undertook to ensure universal franchise, to extend the vote to the common man, the worker, the labourer? Whereas once it was the prerogative of the rich to vote, you had to be a man of means, own property to vote. The amount of capital, property you owned, determined the number of votes you could cast. Now, all that has changed. It is not just men who can vote but women also, even transgender and transsexual people can vote. It is not necessary to have any material assets whatsoever and you are still entitled to cast your vote. Your wealth no longer determines how many votes you can cast, you are only entitled to cast one vote. Mind you, this originally only applied to Federal and State elections. Local Council elections enabled the person who owned substantial properties to cast more than one vote. If you owned one house you could cast one vote, but if you owned a farming property the number of votes you could cast depended on the size and rateable value of the property. Now all that has changed. One person one vote now also applies to Local Council elections, and it is not necessary to be a property owner to vote in Council elections. If you are a tenant you can also cast a vote for your favourite Councillor if you are so inclined. I say if you are so inclined because voting is not compulsory for Local Council elections, and they often have dismal voter turnouts, sometimes as low as 20%. Mind you that could be due to the fact that people seldom know their Local Councillors.
Just one small point, as I have never been detained at Her Majestys pleasure I have never been denied the right to vote. Yes, if you are holidaying in a penal institute for more than a certain period of time you are denied the pleasure of casting your vote in elections.
&#8195;


----------



## Knitted by Nan

3) Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted "us?" 
Now you are asking me a question I cannot answer. I assume that by your term us you are in fact referring to you, yourself and your partner or kith and kin. I do not know you or your financial situation, nor do I know if you have ever been sequestrated in Bankruptcy. If you have been in this unfortunate circumstances I have to admit that I am totally unaware of whether this sorry state of affairs is entirely you fault or due to the third parties you mention Reagan and Clinton. I am totally unaware of the facts surrounding your financial situation and the power or influence these third parties, Reagan and Clinton, can exercise over your financial state. If you indeed do owe money to these third parties, Reagan and Clinton, and are refusing to repay this debt, then indeed they can start Bankruptcy proceedings against you. But do not worry, your stay in Queer Street is now limited. You do not have to pay your debts, you can be declared bankrupt but after the passage of a certain period of time, the bankruptcy state is no longer hanging over your head. You are free to start the debt cycle once again. Mind you, you may have a little difficulty finding an institution or individual who will extend you credit, given your poor financial track record, but that is your option.
So, my advice to you. If you do not wish these third parties, Reagan and Clinton to start bankruptcy proceedings against you, you should ensure that your settle your financial obligations with them. In words of one syllabub - pay the two of them what you owe them. If you have any further questions in this regard I would suggest you contact a financial advisor, they would be more knowledgeable on the subject than I am and are therefore better able to answer your questions.
&#8195;


----------



## Knitted by Nan

4) Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin? 
Silly, silly question. Of course there is a difference between the present Admin as compared to any other Admin. The members of the present Admin are not clones of members of any other Admin. They are entirely different people, or had you not noticed this. Not very observant of you if you failed to notice that there are different people in Admin. 
Next question please, and please try to make it more intelligent than the last question.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

5) Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist?
Yes, of course I have. You no doubt are familiar with the Womens Electoral Lobby and their activities. Yes, I was a proud member of this organisation, as were many of my friends. 
Then there is the Save Our Sons Movement. Were you by any chance a member? Did you march with our sisters? Did you make demands on the then sitting members of Parliament. They were the days, my friend. 
The Campaign against Moral Persecution. Do you know of this organisation? Very big in the 1970s. Some people were very much against our lobbying of State Parliament to have the laws changed and our calling for the decriminalising of acts between consenting adults in private. Yes, hard to believe that only 40 years ago some people held such narrow minded and bigoted points of views. I am proud of my work with this organisation. I personally collected over 1,500 signatures calling for the law to be changed, and all collected within 2 weeks. I only had two people object. Both male and both with no real understanding of the penalties the law at the time imposed on consenting adults, in private. Up to 14 years in gaol with hard labour. Now to the two dissenters who refused to sign the petition. I was so glad I had my 12 year old son with me. He asked both males on simple question, which they could not answer. What did he ask? I hear you say. Why, he simply asked them what would you rather see: two men fighting on the street corner or two men kissing on the street corner. Out of the mouths of babes, as they say, but I was, and still am proud of him.
You have heard of the Noonkanbah dispute? Yes, I was right there in the thick of it, lobbying the then Premier, Sir Charles Court, not to send the oil rigs onto the Aboriginal Lands. Unfortunately he did not, with the aid of half the States police force. What was the outcome? You ask. No oil of any commercial value was found on the lands of the settlement, so all that huff and puff by Sir Charles was all for nothing.
Then there was the lobby movement to try and stop Sir Charles cancelling the Perth to Fremantle passenger rail line. Sadly, we failed. He stopped the trains at 6.00 pm on the Friday night and the crews were digging up the railway lines by midnight the same night. But justice prevailed and when the next Labor Government was elected to State Parliament, guesses what they did? Yes, you are correct; they re-established the Perth to Fremantle Railway Line.
Perhaps someone should tell Tony Rabbit and Joe Hockey not to mess with us old age pensioners. We will form lobby groups and come ahuntin. 
Hectic days but we were fighting for a just cause, so many causes in fact. But there are still battles to be fought, injustices to be undone; we must never give up the fight.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

6) Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same?
We do not have a Congress. We have two houses, the Lower House or the House of Representatives and the Upper House, or the Senate. Yes the Senate does introduce Bills into Parliament of its own accord. And, as you probably know, the Senate has the final say on whether a Bill does pass or fail. I think Mr Rabbit and Mr Hockey are also acutely aware of this fact at the moment. I think they are, at this very moment, canvassing the members of the micro parties who have just been elected to the Senate and who will take their places there in July. They know that key elements of their Budget will not have an easy passage through the Senate without the approval of the cross benches and the micro parties. They both know that if supply is denied it could lead to a double disillusionment. I do not think they are willing to face the electors again, especially after their latest budget. They fear voter backlash. They know they have broken all their promises they made before the last election. No new taxes should mean no new taxes, and a levy is a tax. A rose by any other name 
Some of us still remember Kerrs Cur and what happened in 1975. See, even you are asking, who is or was Kerr and what do you mean by that expression. You probably do not even remember Gogh. Shame on you.


----------



## thumper5316

damemary said:


> KPG listed a series of questions on War on Women which I replied. I hope you will read and consider it. Thank you.


What I hope you will do is to have the courtesy to confine your responses to the thread on which they were originally posted. I have no care to read anything you have to say.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

7) Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income?
Now, are you asking if I am lazy or if I lack creative ability?
Having a small orchard and selling our fruit, vegetables, eggs and other products from the house, is definitely earning self-employed income. We had 11 varieties of fruit growing so our productive period covered many months. When the stone fruits finished the apples and pears season commenced. We were so busy. We not only sold the fruit but I also made jams, sauces, pickles, fruit leather, bottled fruit. Whatever I made, we sold and people came back year after year for more. We also sold the milk from my milking cow, good old Petal she was a treasure. I also made soft cheese. Unfortunately, Government regulations have stepped in and a lot of this is now impossible. In order to sell home wares they must be produced in a commercial kitchen or your kitchen must be inspected and pass health and safety standards. You cannot use recycled jars for your jams or lemon butter, you have to use brand new jars every time. These new jars can be just as unhygienic as recycled jars if they are not sterilised.
We bought lambs and fattened them up for resale, with the added bonus; the wool clip. We always had them shorn before we sold them. That was just heaven, a shed full of beautiful, soft fibre. The smell of the lanolin. I always think it is a clean smell. Then the best joy, the visit of the wool buyer, and when he gives you a quote for your clip, well what can I say? 
Good wool and you receive good prices. 
We also had our own ram and could breed with some of the ewes we bought, more profits. And of course we must not forget to mention the sheer yumminess of killing and eating your own lamb or hogget.
We also ran a few steer for sale but did not kill our own beef. We could have sent it to the Abattoirs but there was always the risk of sending in a good steer and getting a rubbish one back in its place. Whilst it is not difficult to butcher a sheep a steer is more difficult. You have to know your cuts of meat in order to label the meat correctly.
Then there is that all time cash cow, tip ratting. Have you ever ratted the local tip? It is amazing what some people will throw out. A little bit of spit and polish, a coat of paint and you have a saleable item. We have sod items to the antique dealers; little did they know that we rescued the item from the local tip. This was especially so when an elderly person in town died. Their relatives would come down from the big city to arrange the funeral and tidy up the deceaseds affairs. This usually resulted in them taking everything to the local tip. Not to worry, we earned a good living that way.
Another income source was repackaging boxed lots at the local auction. This was held every second Friday, with viewing the day before. So many people do not pay attention to how they display their items for sale. They jumble everything into a box and hope for the best. Yes, most of it was junk, but mixed in with the junk you would often find little gems. You could pick up the box for a few dollars and rescue the gem for resale. You would repack the box, displaying the contents better, sometimes using more than one box. This would often result in selling for more than the purchase price. And of course you still had your gem. As a standalone item it would sell for several times what the entire box cost. A little bit of effort, huge rewards. Of course, you had to know your market. You had to know what would sell and when to sell some items and when to hold them for sale later. Fun with a capital $$$$$.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

8) Have you ever served in a public capacity?
In a public capacity? Such as the time we established Little Athletics in our suburb and then gave up Saturday mornings to help run the events, not to mention two nights a week to organise training. And this does not include the time spent on organisational matters, committee meetings, fund raising. Yes, I have been there.
Running the local Cubs division of the Boy Scouts would be another example. Trying to teach the boys how to acquire their badges, how to tie their knots, arranging and attending camps and jamborees. Yes, been there and done that.
Acting as a Campaign Manager for a friend when he stood for parliament. The meetings, the leafleting the area, standing at the polling place and handing out how to vote cards. Committee meetings to elect the party representative who will contest the election. The fund raising events, often held in our own garden. Yes, been there and done that too.
I do not know if you would include serving on the local school canteen and preparing school lunches, but been there and done that. Also covered school books, made bean bags, worked as a volunteer in the school library. I have even cleaned the school toilets when the cleaner was ill.
Oh by the way, I was also in the CMF for a while and attended army training on a Thursday night and attended several army camps and bivouacs.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions?
Yes, yes, yes, I have been down to the State Parliament and sat in the public gallery. I have even been there when they rang the bells for a division. Talk about a mad panic. It was great when you were there as a guest of a sitting or ex member and could have lunch or morning/afternoon tea in the members dining room.
In the pre TV days of the 1950s, when I was a teenager, I would listen to the radio broadcasts from Parliament House. Now they broadcast question time on TV. Order, order, order, will the Honourable Member please resume their seat. Madam Speaker, point of order. Etc etc.
I have not attended the House on the Hill in Canberra. It could be something to do with the cost of the long flight there and back or perhaps the fact that it would involve a change of planes at Sydney.


----------



## damemary

Love it Marilyn. Plenty to consider.



susanmos2000 said:


> Heard from MarilynKnits...she has a little something to say as well.
> 
> Some questions if you are so inclined to answer:
> 
> 1) What is your definition of rich? (i.e. $ amount net worth) Probably $50 billion or more. Enough to buy a small country and rule it just the way I want to and have great schools. Of course once I was there I would set up a state of the art hospital and anybody who needed care would be brought over and treated at my expense. I would set up endowments for some good works such as a local soup kitchen that helps people learn job skills and get job placement as well. It would be a haven for pleasant people who want to get away from nastiness. I know some right off hand I would be honored to have join the community whether full time or as a vacation haven.
> 
> 2) Are you a registered voter, and if, so, which party? Do you vote? Two part question. Of course I am a registered voter. Which party is nobody's bees wax. I registered in the party that is prominent where I live so I could have a say in who is elected in the Primary. I try to keep them honest, sort of like sweeping the sea away from the sand. I vote early and I vote often. And I don't necessarily vote for the party where I am registered. It is rare that anyone I vote for wins. I try to pick honest people (or at least those who appear honest) who are not in anybody's pocket.
> 
> 3) Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted "us?" Well, Clinton left us with a surplus that his successor managed to squander, but we have had a National Debt that has been growing all my life. Maybe if we got paid back all the loans we made to other countries particularly after WWII if would be a start to clearing things up. And if we didn't pay our elected officials as if they were kings and queens it would help even if a drop in the bucket. Sit in DC for two years and have a cushy pension and free health insurance for life. Worth selling one's soul to the devil and some of them seem to have done so. Reagan made some decisions that have come back to bite us where our teeth can't reach.
> 
> 4) Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin? We have a POTUS with a sense of humor. He seems to live a morally clean life. Our FLOTUS has an admirable agenda regarding the health of the nation's children. Neither has siblings who have proven to be embarrassments so far.
> 
> 5) Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist? I have my moral standards and would not associate with people like that. I think PACs and lobbies are abominations that seduce and pay off politicians to fulfill narrow agendas. Follow the money from lobbies and see which pols have been paid off to carry out work that doesn't do much for normal people, us 99%.
> 
> 6) Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same? Two questions. Senators and Representatives are supposed to be writing legislation and promoting it among their colleagues. I think too much of the legislation is dictated along pork barrel lines to buy votes and to get pay offs from big money interests. I don't think money to enact laws that actually help the general public is actually adequately funded. People like Kristin Gillibrand and Carolyn Maloney are too rare among our elected representatives. They each seem to be actually working for the people who elected them. Watch how they get shot down by their colleagues time after time. I am sure each of us can name a good one or two they know of locally. But as a whole, I try never to vote for the incumbent. There should be term limits for all of them so you don't get entrenched hogs at the trough. The country needs new ideas and more "Mr. Smiths".
> 
> 7) Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income? Not really. Worked for school districts and for a wholesale distributor my working years. I have made crafts and baked, but those things were donated for charities to sell for fund raisers, not for personal gain. Had to have employment with health benefits and some pension or 401K potential so I could retire while I was young enough to enjoy it.
> 
> 8) Have you ever served in a public capacity? On boards of non profits, as an officer in several non profits, but never in elective office. I am really quite unelectable as I do not go with the flow too much.
> 
> 9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions? Yes, and I have never slept better in my life. These things are either cat fights or the epitome of boredom. I have attended local planning board and zoning board meetings where my input or even my presence swelling the number attending could have some positive impact.
> 
> 10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign? Not voluntarily except for a couple of local candidates who came across as earnest and honest. Of course they lost to party sponsored candidates whose names were on the top lines. I don't have that much discretionary money and I would rather spend it on helping the animal shelter, the food bank, the soup kitchen, the visiting nurses and other entities that help real people or animals in need.
> Now to throw out some questions in return:
> 
> 1. Have you ever done volunteer work at a hospital, hospice or nursing home?
> 
> 2. Do you donate good used clothing and household items to local charities or church rummage sales? Do you help sort and market the items? Do you help clean up after the sale is over and find worthwhile places to redonate what has not sold?
> 3. Have you been a class mother or volunteered to read to elementary school children? Been a scout leader? Been a volunteer aide for classes with developmentally disabled people?
> 
> 4. Do you participate in a formal or casual neighborhood watch looking out for older or disabled neighbors, shoveling walks, watching out for strange cars cruising too slowly? Done an adopt a street program to help spruce up the environment?


----------



## Knitted by Nan

10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign?
I think I have already answered this question. As a card carrying member of the Australian Labor Party, the answer is in the affirmative. I paid my membership fees for all those years. Organising the wine and cheese parties before the 1972 elections were fun. Letter box dropping of the political leaflets was tiring. Attending committee meetings and electing representatives to stand for parliament was time consuming. Acting as a campaign manager for a friend who was standing for election was both time consuming and interesting. Getting too old for it now so I am leaving it to the younger generation. Mind you, the politically active younger generation do seem a little thin on the ground.


----------



## Huckleberry

susanmos2000 said:


> Very interesting, ladies. It might be worthwhile for all of us to answer these questions--they certainly are thought-provoking. Hmm...my friend Billy Bob wants to take a crack at them--he's literally jumping up and down.
> 
> 1.	What is your definition of rich (i.e. $ amount net worth)
> 
> Well, people in these here parts dont reckon in greenbacks. My pappy was a moonshiner. Never had a cent in his pockets, but we lived high off the hogchicken and pork fixins most every night, and pee-can pie as often as you please. Had a real good set-upkept Ol Faithful in the back room of the Sunday Meetin house. Worked out real nice until Old Scratch took note and blew the whole ding-danged roof to Kingdom Come. Folks around here didnt hold no grudge, but that Preacher Man, he told Pappy to take it somewhere else, real rude-like.
> 
> 2.	Are you a registered voter, and if so, which party? Do you vote?
> Party? Oh, you mean them GOPpy guys who come around every oncet in a while. Yeah, they show us how to mark our ballots and we does it just like they tells us to. Them guys treat us real nicedress nice, too, and make us feel like were real important.
> 
> 3.	Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted us?
> Aint he that actor fellah? Yeah, I remember himused to catch his films in the town thee-ater until the whole shebang burnt down in 65. He was something elsepumped iron every day, and his missuscute little thing. Stacked. Heard she was real handy with them Ouija boards, so I wrote askin her to call my cousin down in New Orleans to save me the bother. Never did hear backguess them town council meetings and fancy parties keep them folks real busy.
> Clinton? Well, I heard some real bad stuff about him, but he was one of us. Southern boy. I cant hold no grudge against him, but I hear his missus dont know her place. Runnin round shooting her mouth off, actin like she think she knows something. Acts like a man, and I reckon maybe she is one. Whats she hidin under them trousers she favors?
> Folks say shes getting real cozy-like with that other guy, that O-bummer fellah. I dont know...truth to tell, I aint laid eyes on any of them White House folks since mset blew up some six, sevenoh, I reckon eight years back. That fellahs from French Gee-ana or somewheres foreign. Them French talk awful funny, but theyre whitewhite as a hogs underbelly. But you hear things folks in the know say that that O-bummer fellah has an awful nice tan all year round. Aint natural. Somethin funny there, all right.
> 4.	Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin?
> Course I do. The lunches they give them kids nowadays aint fit for a hog. Salad! and all them foreign fancy dishes like chicken par-me-yong. No pork fixins, no corn pone.the hogs in these parts is getting fat off that government slop, but my kids is going hungry.
> 5. Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist?
> Sure I knowed a lobbyist. Am one. Keep a box of Tee En Tee real convient-like in the outhouse. Lob one of them sticks in the Ol Miss then pick the cats off the bank as easy as you please.
> 6. Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same?
> Congress? You mean them city folk up north that set around all day going gab-gab-gab? Well, I hear them schoolboys have it real easy: fancy fixins on a table with a real nice cloth, and spoons, and more forks than a body knows what to do with. I heard some of them boys put on fifty, sixty pounds stuffin their faces morning, noon, and night. Sounds like a real nice life to me.
> 7.	. Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income?
> Well, like I done tol you my pappy was a moonshiner. Might call it the family business cept someone told the G Men what happened to Ol Smokey and they done shut her down. Now I drive that tractor down yonder. Turn the soil on the back forty three times a year, and a government check comes in the mail, sure as shootin. Works out real nice.
> 8. Have you ever served in a public capacity?
> Yesm, I have. You is lookin at the A Number 1 mule inspector for this here county, and I got the papers to prove it. Folks in these parts know where to go when theyre aimin to sell, and course they always gimme a little somethin for my trouble. Why, just the other day some dumb city boy was lookin for a mule. Fixed him up right smart with Joe Bobs old plugheh, heh, heh...thiry years if she was a day, and toothless as a newborn baby!
> 9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions?
> Well, I never done that but it aint for lack of trying. Heard some boy from upstate was getting real fresh with the ladies. Thought because he done bought an election and had a real nice suit that he was somethin special. Got all liquored up and headed out to give him a piece of my mind. Drove all the way to the Tallahatchiee River before they done turned me back gave me some pile of horse patootie about how they dont allow no tractors on public bridges. Seein as how I didnt want no trouble I just went home. But I was all fired up. Times is changinsome folks dont know their place anymore.
> 9.	10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign?
> 
> Yesm, I have. I vote the straight GOPpy ticket. Have since I was knee high to a grasshopper. Always will--even when they have to roll me on down to that ol pollin place and fill out my ballot for me. Im a patriot--citizen of this here Con-stee-tewsh-nal Republic and I aim to keep it that way. Why, when I pass on Ill have mrifle on my arm and GAWD BLESS AMERICA! on these here lips.


susanmos2000
this deserves a prize. My Ribs are aching from laughter. It's a Keeper. KPG will have to give you a special Thank You. The contrast between her posting the questions and your answers is astounding. Obvously she is terrible dense and you tremendeously observing. Huck


----------



## Knitted by Nan

I do hope I have not been too verbose in answering your questions, as I can assure you that this was not my intention.


----------



## damemary

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> marvelous replies. KPG will be happy to receive your answers.


Do you really think so? Won't that enhance the discussion?


----------



## susanmos2000

damemary said:


> KPG listed a series of questions on War on Women which I replied. I hope you will read and consider it. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> knitpresentgifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some questions if you are so inclined to answer:
> 
> Since you've chosen to ask questions of all of us, I've been thinking about this. Here are my answers in *....*:
> 
> 1) What is your definition of rich? (i.e. $ amount net worth)
> 
> *I do not disclose my net worth to anyone. I do have a subjective answer to 'definition of rich.' I think anyone who buys a yacht while children go to bed hungry is rich and needs to learn empathy.*
> 
> 2) Are you a registered voter, and if, so, which party? Do you vote?
> 
> *I am registered & vote regularly using the secret ballot.*
> 
> 3) Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted "us?"
> 
> *I think Reagan set us up for the deficit of the Bush war years. Remember "deficits don't count?" GOP changed its tune as soon as the Democrats got in the White House.
> 
> The worst thing Bill Clinton did had nothing to do with a cigar in the Oval Office. I blame his deregulation of Glass-Steagall, which helped set up the bank bubble. Clinton still changed a huge deficit into a surplus.*
> 
> 4) Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin?
> 
> *Of course I see a difference in the present Administration. They are blamed for everything, whether it makes sense or not. They also have been thwarted at every turn by an antagonistic Congress which has chosen to shut down the government rather than act in the interest of the people they were elected to represent.*
> 
> 5) Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist?
> 
> *I've met lobbyists and found them to be informed, charming people. I wouldn't leave my purse unattended around them. *
> 
> 6) Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same?
> 
> *Writing legislation etc. are duties of Congress. They seem too busy traveling and leaving DC promptly for vacations to actually accomplish much of anything. I know all are not this lazy and sneaky, but they've got some splainin' to do.*
> 
> 7) Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income?
> 
> *I have been self-employed. I know it's hard to do, but it's not brain surgery or sainthood.*
> 
> 8) Have you ever served in a public capacity?
> 
> *I have served in a public capacity and I found it enlightening and time consuming. I recommend it. *
> 
> 9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions?
> 
> *I have attended public sessions. I always had the feeling that the decisions had been made elsewhere and they were just going through the motions.*
> 
> 10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign?
> 
> *I have contributed time/money to political campaigns.*
> 
> *I am proud of those who serve the country well, and I am ashamed of those who misuse it. I have faith and hope that we will all find a way to work together for the common good.
> I do hope my answers will be read and considered. *
> 
> 
> 
> knitpresentgifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some questions if you are so inclined to answer: Since you've chosen to ask questions of all of us, 1) What is your definition of rich? (i.e. $ amount net worth) 2) Are you a registered voter, and if, so, which party? Do you vote? 3) Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted "us?" 4) Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin? 5) Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist? 6) Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same? 7) Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income? 8) Have you ever served in a public capacity? 9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions? 10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign?
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, Dame.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Huckleberry

EveMCooke said:


> 10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign?
> I think I have already answered this question. As a card carrying member of the Australian Labor Party, the answer is in the affirmative. I paid my membership fees for all those years. Organising the wine and cheese parties before the 1972 elections were fun. Letter box dropping of the political leaflets was tiring. Attending committee meetings and electing representatives to stand for parliament was time consuming. Acting as a campaign manager for a friend who was standing for election was both time consuming and interesting. Getting too old for it now so I am leaving it to the younger generation. Mind you, the politically active younger generation do seem a little thin on the ground.


EveMCooke
get your youngens fired up as we are doing, it will pay in the long run. Glad you participated and are taking a rest now. Huck


----------



## Poor Purl

EveMCooke said:


> I do hope I have not been too verbose in answering your questions, as I can assure you that this was not my intention.


Not at all. Loved every one of those 3,000 words.


----------



## susanmos2000

EveMCooke said:


> I do hope I have not been too verbose in answering your questions, as I can assure you that this was not my intention.


Lovely, Evie. Thanks for taking the time to respond.


----------



## Poor Purl

SQM said:


> knitpresentgifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some questions if you are so inclined to answer:
> 
> Since you've chosen to ask questions of all of us, I've been thinking about this. Here are my answers in *....*:
> 
> 1) What is your definition of rich? (i.e. $ amount net worth)
> 
> Half a billion with no taxes. Government already takes enough of it while the half a billionaires do not pay their fair share. (last 3 words rhyme.)
> 
> 2) Are you a registered voter, and if, so, which party? Do you vote?
> 
> Proud to say Independent. No difference between any of the parties and I want all the pols begging for my vote.
> 
> 3) Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted "us?"
> 
> Clearly history will show that the trickle- down theories of Reagan somehow did not happen as such and the money defied gravity and went upward. But what goes up....
> Clinton is very smart and was able to turn a sow's ear into the finest yarn. Plus I think he did well by the South until M.L. I watch "Scandal" and I now feel the worst for M.L. who made the mistake of a lifetime when she was very young and now seems to be very unhappy.
> 
> 4) Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin?
> 
> No Administrations can ever be the same - different times and different personnel. But in all my years, I have never seen a leader treated so disrespectfully yet deals with it with such grace. I cannot imagine any of the presidents doing the same.
> 
> 5) Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist?
> 
> Hmm? I have worked for a company for a short time that probably did fund and back lobbyists. But that is nothing. I can talk better on the history of Lobbyists starting with Pres. Grant - wasn't he a drunkard and also a Republican? If you want more info. pm me.
> 
> 6) Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same?
> 
> I think Congress is only responsible for making laws - enforcing the law, of course, is handled by another branch of government. Do you remember what that is? "Write your response in the space provided." (Direct quote of myself.)
> 
> 7) Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income?
> 
> Yes, certainly. Do you want to know specifically, or in my case, it will certainly be dull to hear me go on and on about my gigs. Again, pm me if interested.
> 
> 8) Have you ever served in a public capacity?
> 
> Yes. I am a representative of my building in our Resident's Assoc. I was actually elected using those great but old voting machine with that big handle you push and pull. Let me tell you what a surreal experience it is to see your name on the voting machine. If I were able to time travel as a kid and saw my name there, I would not comprehend at all why in tarnation my name would be there.
> 
> 9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions?
> 
> Guilty! But in my defense, I had to work and raise a child so the time and opportunities were not there. But I have seen it televised ( I do the same with Met operas.) . Very boring and so many of the politicians are crooks. No Mr. Smiths in our government. (The operas are wunderbar!)
> 
> 10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign?
> 
> Actually I have done both. I spent some time in the New York Independents' Party headquarters doing some fundraising until I remembered that I was an independent just so I would not be tied down to a party so with that bit of profound insight, I got up and left.
> 
> Is this the end of the survey? Oh it is? Okay, It was easy-peasy - now back to Scandal to see how sleazy the big players are in government. But I love Kerry Washington's wardrobe - black, white, grays?. It looks wonderful but those are not fun colors to knit with, are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Very thought-provoking. Is Scandal on tonight?
Click to expand...


----------



## west coast kitty

Gerslay said:


> Looks like the libs are bored tonight and decided to play "You Can Say That Again!"
> 
> Let's be patient with them. Now that they're numbers are dwindling down to a precious few, it shouldn't take too long for them to run through their roster!


small minds .............


----------



## Janeway

galinipper said:


> I get the idea, I need to get one of these. You put charcoal on the top along with the heat from the bottom.


I have 2 of these one regular size & one large size--they are great!


----------



## Huckleberry

damemary said:


> Do you really think so? Won't that enhance the discussion?


damemary
yes I think so. She will cherish the answers since she never received such intelligent replies from her buddies. She now has bragging rights. Hear what I'm sayin?


----------



## SQM

Gerslay said:


> Looks like the libs are bored tonight and decided to play "You Can Say That Again!"
> 
> Let's be patient with them. Now that they're numbers are dwindling down to a precious few, it shouldn't take too long for them to run through their roster!


oh Gerslay - you got that wonderful song buzzing around my head - "and the days trickle down to a precious few - November.... December. Which month is yours? We are trying to be down right neighborly and answer Mrs. Somma's questionnaire that she posted for us.


----------



## Poor Purl

alcameron said:


> Some questions if you are so inclined to
> What is your definition of rich? (i.e. $ amount net worth). Pry much? Money doesn't matter to us, but neither of us has had to work beyond age 35. If one is rich in faith, love, family, and concern for others, that's what counts.
> 2) Are you a registered voter, and if, so, which party? Do you vote? We are registered to vote and we do it often and many times in the same election. We are both Wobblies.
> 
> 3) Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted "us?" Had to think about this one! No, I think the big bankrupter was Dick Cheney. What? Oh, yeah, he just pulled the strings. Tax cuts and two wars almost did us in, Thank heavens we can blame it all on o now.
> 4) Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin? Yes, he is so much younger and has a cool name.
> 5) Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist? No, but we've paid some.
> 
> 6) Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same? Yes, Congress writes legislation with a little help from their friends. Our current Congress, particularly the House, has done diddly-squat.
> 7) Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income? Yes both of us have been self-employed at one time or another, and we built our own businesses ourselves. Never had to go to the SBA, never used public highways, had our own police force and fire department, our own water company and oil well. Used solar for our electricity in several of our houses.
> 8) Have you ever served in a public capacity? Our lives have been so full that we haven't had time to campaign for anything. We've served on several boards, though.
> 9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions? Yes, in several countries.
> 10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign? We've had to contribute to several campaigns to make sure those in office were friendly to our businesses. We are very happy with the recent decision to allow us to donate as much as we want to. Just check the wrists of many of our,progressive Congress men and women. We provided the men with Rolexes and the Women with Rados. And that was just to remind them in their daily lives just who got them there!


You're probably the only ones who made it yourselves. Lots of fun. Thanks.


----------



## Poor Purl

susanmos2000 said:


> Heard from MarilynKnits...she has a little something to say as well.
> 
> Some questions if you are so inclined to answer:
> 
> 1) What is your definition of rich? (i.e. $ amount net worth) Probably $50 billion or more. Enough to buy a small country and rule it just the way I want to and have great schools. Of course once I was there I would set up a state of the art hospital and anybody who needed care would be brought over and treated at my expense. I would set up endowments for some good works such as a local soup kitchen that helps people learn job skills and get job placement as well. It would be a haven for pleasant people who want to get away from nastiness. I know some right off hand I would be honored to have join the community whether full time or as a vacation haven.
> 
> 2) Are you a registered voter, and if, so, which party? Do you vote? Two part question. Of course I am a registered voter. Which party is nobody's bees wax. I registered in the party that is prominent where I live so I could have a say in who is elected in the Primary. I try to keep them honest, sort of like sweeping the sea away from the sand. I vote early and I vote often. And I don't necessarily vote for the party where I am registered. It is rare that anyone I vote for wins. I try to pick honest people (or at least those who appear honest) who are not in anybody's pocket.
> 
> 3) Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted "us?" Well, Clinton left us with a surplus that his successor managed to squander, but we have had a National Debt that has been growing all my life. Maybe if we got paid back all the loans we made to other countries particularly after WWII if would be a start to clearing things up. And if we didn't pay our elected officials as if they were kings and queens it would help even if a drop in the bucket. Sit in DC for two years and have a cushy pension and free health insurance for life. Worth selling one's soul to the devil and some of them seem to have done so. Reagan made some decisions that have come back to bite us where our teeth can't reach.
> 
> 4) Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin? We have a POTUS with a sense of humor. He seems to live a morally clean life. Our FLOTUS has an admirable agenda regarding the health of the nation's children. Neither has siblings who have proven to be embarrassments so far.
> 
> 5) Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist? I have my moral standards and would not associate with people like that. I think PACs and lobbies are abominations that seduce and pay off politicians to fulfill narrow agendas. Follow the money from lobbies and see which pols have been paid off to carry out work that doesn't do much for normal people, us 99%.
> 
> 6) Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same? Two questions. Senators and Representatives are supposed to be writing legislation and promoting it among their colleagues. I think too much of the legislation is dictated along pork barrel lines to buy votes and to get pay offs from big money interests. I don't think money to enact laws that actually help the general public is actually adequately funded. People like Kristin Gillibrand and Carolyn Maloney are too rare among our elected representatives. They each seem to be actually working for the people who elected them. Watch how they get shot down by their colleagues time after time. I am sure each of us can name a good one or two they know of locally. But as a whole, I try never to vote for the incumbent. There should be term limits for all of them so you don't get entrenched hogs at the trough. The country needs new ideas and more "Mr. Smiths".
> 
> 7) Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income? Not really. Worked for school districts and for a wholesale distributor my working years. I have made crafts and baked, but those things were donated for charities to sell for fund raisers, not for personal gain. Had to have employment with health benefits and some pension or 401K potential so I could retire while I was young enough to enjoy it.
> 
> 8) Have you ever served in a public capacity? On boards of non profits, as an officer in several non profits, but never in elective office. I am really quite unelectable as I do not go with the flow too much.
> 
> 9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions? Yes, and I have never slept better in my life. These things are either cat fights or the epitome of boredom. I have attended local planning board and zoning board meetings where my input or even my presence swelling the number attending could have some positive impact.
> 
> 10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign? Not voluntarily except for a couple of local candidates who came across as earnest and honest. Of course they lost to party sponsored candidates whose names were on the top lines. I don't have that much discretionary money and I would rather spend it on helping the animal shelter, the food bank, the soup kitchen, the visiting nurses and other entities that help real people or animals in need.
> Now to throw out some questions in return:
> 
> 1. Have you ever done volunteer work at a hospital, hospice or nursing home?
> 
> 2. Do you donate good used clothing and household items to local charities or church rummage sales? Do you help sort and market the items? Do you help clean up after the sale is over and find worthwhile places to redonate what has not sold?
> 3. Have you been a class mother or volunteered to read to elementary school children? Been a scout leader? Been a volunteer aide for classes with developmentally disabled people?
> 
> 4. Do you participate in a formal or casual neighborhood watch looking out for older or disabled neighbors, shoveling walks, watching out for strange cars cruising too slowly? Done an adopt a street program to help spruce up the environment?


Marilyn, your questions are so much more relevant than the originals.


----------



## Janeway

knitpresentgifts said:


> With its Lib buddies, of course.


Yes, the lucky stars was a duplicate or already on here so my SS went crazy when I clicked on that name.

Cannot believe it tries so hard to return, but Admin is too smart for the person! Hip, hip, hurrah for Admin!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter

You know I come to this thread to not have to read all the spewing of crap from Liberals. I have heard enough from them to know I don't need to hear anymore. Of course they will say I haven't but that is their onus, not mine. I hope to be able to ignore them and the thing they call potus.


----------



## susanmos2000

Poor Purl said:


> May I play, too?
> 
> 1) What is your definition of rich? (i.e. $ amount net worth)
> 
> Dahling, merely rich does not interest me. Any man who wants to get near me should be worth at least $2 billion, $4 billion if he's paying child support.
> 
> 2) Are you a registered voter, and if, so, which party? Do you vote?
> 
> I love parties, but I wouldn't register to go to one. Vote? Isn't that what the little people do?
> 
> 3) Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted "us?"
> 
> Nobody has ever bankrupted me, dahling. They wouldn't dare.
> 
> 4) Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin?
> 
> Admin? Here, on Knitting Paradise? No difference.
> 
> 5) Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist?
> 
> Are lobbyists those men in raincoats who hang around hotel lobbies trying to meet women? Ooh, I'd never go near anyone like that. You don't know where they've been.
> 
> 6) Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same?
> 
> I have no interest in Congress. Congressmen don't have enough money.
> 
> 7) Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income?
> 
> Everything I've ever done has earned me money, sweetheart. And always self-employed.
> 
> 8) Have you ever served in a public capacity?
> 
> I make sure to keep things strictly private.
> 
> 9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions?
> 
> I said strictly private.
> 
> 10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign?
> 
> I don't have to contribute - they all contribute to me.
> 
> Now, what will you give me for filling out your questions?


Nothing anyone would want, I'm afraid. :roll:


----------



## Janeway

Lukelucy said:


> I guess I have made 5 sweaters of her's. Most from her book Little Cake. Here they are:


Wow, you do lovely work--love the colors!


----------



## damemary

Thanks for the Aussie education. Gives a bit of perspective.



EveMCooke said:


> 5) Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist?
> Yes, of course I have. You no doubt are familiar with the Womens Electoral Lobby and their activities. Yes, I was a proud member of this organisation, as were many of my friends.
> Then there is the Save Our Sons Movement. Were you by any chance a member? Did you march with our sisters? Did you make demands on the then sitting members of Parliament. They were the days, my friend.
> The Campaign against Moral Persecution. Do you know of this organisation? Very big in the 1970s. Some people were very much against our lobbying of State Parliament to have the laws changed and our calling for the decriminalising of acts between consenting adults in private. Yes, hard to believe that only 40 years ago some people held such narrow minded and bigoted points of views. I am proud of my work with this organisation. I personally collected over 1,500 signatures calling for the law to be changed, and all collected within 2 weeks. I only had two people object. Both male and both with no real understanding of the penalties the law at the time imposed on consenting adults, in private. Up to 14 years in gaol with hard labour. Now to the two dissenters who refused to sign the petition. I was so glad I had my 12 year old son with me. He asked both males on simple question, which they could not answer. What did he ask? I hear you say. Why, he simply asked them what would you rather see: two men fighting on the street corner or two men kissing on the street corner. Out of the mouths of babes, as they say, but I was, and still am proud of him.
> You have heard of the Noonkanbah dispute? Yes, I was right there in the thick of it, lobbying the then Premier, Sir Charles Court, not to send the oil rigs onto the Aboriginal Lands. Unfortunately he did not, with the aid of half the States police force. What was the outcome? You ask. No oil of any commercial value was found on the lands of the settlement, so all that huff and puff by Sir Charles was all for nothing.
> Then there was the lobby movement to try and stop Sir Charles cancelling the Perth to Fremantle passenger rail line. Sadly, we failed. He stopped the trains at 6.00 pm on the Friday night and the crews were digging up the railway lines by midnight the same night. But justice prevailed and when the next Labor Government was elected to State Parliament, guesses what they did? Yes, you are correct; they re-established the Perth to Fremantle Railway Line.
> Perhaps someone should tell Tony Rabbit and Joe Hockey not to mess with us old age pensioners. We will form lobby groups and come ahuntin.
> Hectic days but we were fighting for a just cause, so many causes in fact. But there are still battles to be fought, injustices to be undone; we must never give up the fight.


----------



## susanmos2000

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> this deserves a prize. My Ribs are aching from laughter. It's a Keeper. KPG will have to give you a special Thank You. The contrast between her posting the questions and your answers is astounding. Obvously she is terrible dense and you tremendeously observing. Huck


Thanks, Huck. Billy Bob was very pleased to finally have had his say. His face is simply wreathed in smiles!


----------



## west coast kitty

SometimesaKnitter said:


> You know I come to this thread to not have to read all the spewing of crap from Liberals. I have heard enough from them to know I don't need to hear anymore. Of course they will say I haven't but that is their onus, not mine. I hope to be able to ignore them and the thing they call potus.


Nice to see you back Sometimes. I hope that means you've come through the storm ok and all the damage has been repaired.


----------



## Gerslay

Sheesh...they even woke up poor ole Cheeky and dragged her out of her hibernation! Poor thing. So sad!


----------



## Poor Purl

thumper5316 said:


> What I hope you will do is to have the courtesy to confine your responses to the thread on which they were originally posted. I have no care to read anything you have to say.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OagFIQMs1tw


----------



## Janeway

Gerslay said:


> Looks like the libs are bored tonight and decided to play "You Can Say That Again!"
> 
> Let's be patient with them. Now that they're numbers are dwindling down to a precious few, it shouldn't take too long for them to run through their roster!


Yes, let us be patient as another one bit the dust! LuckyStars!


----------



## Poor Purl

susanmos2000 said:


> Very interesting, ladies. It might be worthwhile for all of us to answer these questions--they certainly are thought-provoking. Hmm...my friend Billy Bob wants to take a crack at them--he's literally jumping up and down.
> 
> 1.	What is your definition of rich (i.e. $ amount net worth)
> 
> Well, people in these here parts dont reckon in greenbacks. My pappy was a moonshiner. Never had a cent in his pockets, but we lived high off the hogchicken and pork fixins most every night, and pee-can pie as often as you please. Had a real good set-upkept Ol Faithful in the back room of the Sunday Meetin house. Worked out real nice until Old Scratch took note and blew the whole ding-danged roof to Kingdom Come. Folks around here didnt hold no grudge, but that Preacher Man, he told Pappy to take it somewhere else, real rude-like.
> 
> 2.	Are you a registered voter, and if so, which party? Do you vote?
> 
> Party? Oh, you mean them GOPpy guys who come around every oncet in a while. Yeah, they show us how to mark our ballots and we does it just like they tells us to. Them guys treat us real nicedress nice, too, and make us feel like were real important.
> 
> 3.	Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted us?
> 
> Aint he that actor fellah? Yeah, I remember himused to catch his films in the town thee-ater until the whole shebang burnt down in 65. He was something elsepumped iron every day, and his missuscute little thing. Stacked. Heard she was real handy with them Ouija boards, so I wrote askin her to call my cousin down in New Orleans to save me the bother. Never did hear backguess them town council meetings and fancy parties keep them folks real busy.
> 
> Clinton? Well, I heard some real bad stuff about him, but he was one of us. Southern boy. I cant hold no grudge against him, but I hear his missus dont know her place. Runnin round shooting her mouth off, actin like she think she knows something. Acts like a man, and I reckon maybe she is one. Whats she hidin under them trousers she favors?
> 
> Folks say shes getting real cozy-like with that other guy, that O-bummer fellah. I dont know...truth to tell, I aint laid eyes on any of them White House folks since mset blew up some six, sevenoh, I reckon eight years back. That fellahs from French Gee-ana or somewheres foreign. Them French talk awful funny, but theyre whitewhite as a hogs underbelly. But you hear things folks in the know say that that O-bummer fellah has an awful nice tan all year round. Aint natural. Somethin funny there, all right.
> 
> 4.	Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin?
> 
> Course I do. The lunches they give them kids nowadays aint fit for a hog. Salad! and all them foreign fancy dishes like chicken par-me-yong. No pork fixins, no corn pone.the hogs in these parts is getting fat off that government slop, but my kids is going hungry.
> 
> 5. Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist?
> 
> Sure I knowed a lobbyist. Am one. Keep a box of Tee En Tee real convient-like in the outhouse. Lob one of them sticks in the Ol Miss then pick the cats off the bank as easy as you please.
> 
> 6. Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same?
> 
> Congress? You mean them city folk up north that set around all day going gab-gab-gab? Well, I hear them schoolboys have it real easy: fancy fixins on a table with a real nice cloth, and spoons, and more forks than a body knows what to do with. I heard some of them boys put on fifty, sixty pounds stuffin their faces morning, noon, and night. Sounds like a real nice life to me.
> 
> 7.	Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income?
> 
> Well, like I done tol you my pappy was a moonshiner. Might call it the family business cept someone told the G Men what happened to Ol Smokey and they done shut her down. Now I drive that tractor down yonder. Turn the soil on the back forty three times a year, and a government check comes in the mail, sure as shootin. Works out real nice.
> 
> 8. Have you ever served in a public capacity?
> 
> Yesm, I have. You is lookin at the A Number 1 mule inspector for this here county, and I got the papers to prove it. Folks in these parts know where to go when theyre aimin to sell, and course they always gimme a little somethin for my trouble. Why, just the other day some dumb city boy was lookin for a mule. Fixed him up right smart with Joe Bobs old plugheh, heh, heh...thiry years if she was a day, and toothless as a newborn baby!
> 
> 9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions?
> 
> Well, I never done that but it aint for lack of trying. Heard some boy from upstate was getting real fresh with the ladies. Thought because he done bought an election and had a real nice suit that he was somethin special. Got all liquored up and headed out to give him a piece of my mind. Drove all the way to the Tallahatchiee River before they done turned me back gave me some pile of horse patootie about how they dont allow no tractors on public bridges. Seein as how I didnt want no trouble I just went home. But I was all fired up. Times is changinsome folks dont know their place anymore.
> 
> 9.	10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign?
> 
> Yesm, I have. I vote the straight GOPpy ticket. Have since I was knee high to a grasshopper. Always will--even when they have to roll me on down to that ol pollin place and fill out my ballot for me. Im a patriot--citizen of this here Con-stee-tewsh-nal Republic and I aim to keep it that way. Why, when I pass on Ill have mrifle on my arm and GAWD BLESS AMERICA! on these here lips.


Billy Bob, you sound exactly like my kind of man.


----------



## Janeway

Gerslay said:


> Sheesh...they even woke up poor ole Cheeky and dragged her out of her hibernation! Poor thing. So sad!


Oh, such fun as Cheeky has been quiet for sometime!


----------



## Gerslay

Poor Purl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OagFIQMs1tw


So much for being civil...eh Purl?


----------



## SometimesaKnitter

west coast kitty said:


> Nice to see you back Sometimes. I hope that means you've come through the storm ok and all the damage has been repaired.


Thanks WCK! I was without power for three days and it really screwed up my week. What is it about losing power that makes me totally discombobulated? No damage here but a lot of damage just about 25 miles from here with an EF-3 tornado that was 1 1/2 miles across! My brother lives close to there and they had some damage. NO lives lost and not many injuries.


----------



## Huckleberry

Gerslay said:


> Sheesh...they even woke up poor ole Cheeky and dragged her out of her hibernation! Poor thing. So sad!


Gerslay
correction, Cheeky is neither poor nor old, just to set the record straight since you folks are always so bend on distortions.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

susanmos2000 said:


> Very interesting, ladies. It might be worthwhile for all of us to answer these questions--they certainly are thought-provoking. Hmm...my friend Billy Bob wants to take a crack at them--he's literally jumping up and down.
> 
> 1.	What is your definition of rich (i.e. $ amount net worth)
> 
> Well, people in these here parts dont reckon in greenbacks. My pappy was a moonshiner. Never had a cent in his pockets, but we lived high off the hogchicken and pork fixins most every night, and pee-can pie as often as you please. Had a real good set-upkept Ol Faithful in the back room of the Sunday Meetin house. Worked out real nice until Old Scratch took note and blew the whole ding-danged roof to Kingdom Come. Folks around here didnt hold no grudge, but that Preacher Man, he told Pappy to take it somewhere else, real rude-like.
> 
> 2.	Are you a registered voter, and if so, which party? Do you vote?
> 
> Party? Oh, you mean them GOPpy guys who come around every oncet in a while. Yeah, they show us how to mark our ballots and we does it just like they tells us to. Them guys treat us real nicedress nice, too, and make us feel like were real important.
> 
> 3.	Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted us?
> 
> Aint he that actor fellah? Yeah, I remember himused to catch his films in the town thee-ater until the whole shebang burnt down in 65. He was something elsepumped iron every day, and his missuscute little thing. Stacked. Heard she was real handy with them Ouija boards, so I wrote askin her to call my cousin down in New Orleans to save me the bother. Never did hear backguess them town council meetings and fancy parties keep them folks real busy.
> 
> Clinton? Well, I heard some real bad stuff about him, but he was one of us. Southern boy. I cant hold no grudge against him, but I hear his missus dont know her place. Runnin round shooting her mouth off, actin like she think she knows something. Acts like a man, and I reckon maybe she is one. Whats she hidin under them trousers she favors?
> 
> Folks say shes getting real cozy-like with that other guy, that O-bummer fellah. I dont know...truth to tell, I aint laid eyes on any of them White House folks since mset blew up some six, sevenoh, I reckon eight years back. That fellahs from French Gee-ana or somewheres foreign. Them French talk awful funny, but theyre whitewhite as a hogs underbelly. But you hear things folks in the know say that that O-bummer fellah has an awful nice tan all year round. Aint natural. Somethin funny there, all right.
> 
> 4.	Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin?
> 
> Course I do. The lunches they give them kids nowadays aint fit for a hog. Salad! and all them foreign fancy dishes like chicken par-me-yong. No pork fixins, no corn pone.the hogs in these parts is getting fat off that government slop, but my kids is going hungry.
> 
> 5. Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist?
> 
> Sure I knowed a lobbyist. Am one. Keep a box of Tee En Tee real convient-like in the outhouse. Lob one of them sticks in the Ol Miss then pick the cats off the bank as easy as you please.
> 
> 6. Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same?
> 
> Congress? You mean them city folk up north that set around all day going gab-gab-gab? Well, I hear them schoolboys have it real easy: fancy fixins on a table with a real nice cloth, and spoons, and more forks than a body knows what to do with. I heard some of them boys put on fifty, sixty pounds stuffin their faces morning, noon, and night. Sounds like a real nice life to me.
> 
> 7.	Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income?
> 
> Well, like I done tol you my pappy was a moonshiner. Might call it the family business cept someone told the G Men what happened to Ol Smokey and they done shut her down. Now I drive that tractor down yonder. Turn the soil on the back forty three times a year, and a government check comes in the mail, sure as shootin. Works out real nice.
> 
> 8. Have you ever served in a public capacity?
> 
> Yesm, I have. You is lookin at the A Number 1 mule inspector for this here county, and I got the papers to prove it. Folks in these parts know where to go when theyre aimin to sell, and course they always gimme a little somethin for my trouble. Why, just the other day some dumb city boy was lookin for a mule. Fixed him up right smart with Joe Bobs old plugheh, heh, heh...thiry years if she was a day, and toothless as a newborn baby!
> 
> 9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions?
> 
> Well, I never done that but it aint for lack of trying. Heard some boy from upstate was getting real fresh with the ladies. Thought because he done bought an election and had a real nice suit that he was somethin special. Got all liquored up and headed out to give him a piece of my mind. Drove all the way to the Tallahatchiee River before they done turned me back gave me some pile of horse patootie about how they dont allow no tractors on public bridges. Seein as how I didnt want no trouble I just went home. But I was all fired up. Times is changinsome folks dont know their place anymore.
> 
> 9.	10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign?
> 
> Yesm, I have. I vote the straight GOPpy ticket. Have since I was knee high to a grasshopper. Always will--even when they have to roll me on down to that ol pollin place and fill out my ballot for me. Im a patriot--citizen of this here Con-stee-tewsh-nal Republic and I aim to keep it that way. Why, when I pass on Ill have mrifle on my arm and GAWD BLESS AMERICA! on these here lips.


Love your answers, you sure are a true blue southern belle. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> this deserves a prize. My Ribs are aching from laughter. It's a Keeper. KPG will have to give you a special Thank You. The contrast between her posting the questions and your answers is astounding. Obvously she is terrible dense and you tremendeously observing. Huck


Had to delete my erroneous response. I can be so silly and forgetful. But to SusanM - my heartfelt congrats on great dialogue.

We miss Cheeky too.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

Poor Purl said:


> May I play, too?
> 
> 1) What is your definition of rich? (i.e. $ amount net worth)
> 
> Dahling, merely rich does not interest me. Any man who wants to get near me should be worth at least $2 billion, $4 billion if he's paying child support.
> 
> 2) Are you a registered voter, and if, so, which party? Do you vote?
> 
> I love parties, but I wouldn't register to go to one. Vote? Isn't that what the little people do?
> 
> 3) Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted "us?"
> 
> Nobody has ever bankrupted me, dahling. They wouldn't dare.
> 
> 4) Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin?
> 
> Admin? Here, on Knitting Paradise? No difference.
> 
> 5) Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist?
> 
> Are lobbyists those men in raincoats who hang around hotel lobbies trying to meet women? Ooh, I'd never go near anyone like that. You don't know where they've been.
> 
> 6) Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same?
> 
> I have no interest in Congress. Congressmen don't have enough money.
> 
> 7) Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income?
> 
> Everything I've ever done has earned me money, sweetheart. And always self-employed.
> 
> 8) Have you ever served in a public capacity?
> 
> I make sure to keep things strictly private.
> 
> 9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions?
> 
> I said strictly private.
> 
> 10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign?
> 
> I don't have to contribute - they all contribute to me.
> 
> Now, what will you give me for filling out your questions?


What will you give me, you ask. A good smack bottom and a right clip around the ear if you are cheeky. But if you are good you can have an ice cream cone when the Mr Whippy van come around.


----------



## Gerslay

Huckleberry said:


> Gerslay
> correction, Cheeky is neither poor nor old, just to set the record straight since you folks are always so bend on distortions.


Hmmmm...talk about bending facts!

;-)


----------



## Poor Purl

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Some questions if you are so inclined to answer:
> 1) What is your definition of rich? (i.e. $ amount net worth) Rich is defined as
> all the money that my prosperity religion tells me I am entitled to and then some more because I deserve it. What's left over I will pass on to my kids and grand kids who will never have to work a day in their lives. Of course the planet will probably be long gone because we blew it all up in some war against the infidels or polluted it so it was no longer inhabitable but that's their problem not mine and kids you can't have everything.
> 2) Are you a registered voter, and if, so, which party? Do you vote?
> I am a registered voter who votes for whoever looks after me and my money and I do everything in my power to grease palms of like minded politicians and I support politicians who do whatever they can to prevent any deadbeats, as determined by me, from voting. If you are not rich or landed gentry you should not have the privileges of such.
> 3) Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted "us?"
> Reagan was morally bankrupt and screwed the nation and Clinton had personal moral lapses involving daliances with women and did not screw the nation.
> 4) Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin?
> Yes, this President has to out match and out perform all his predecessors except perhaps Lincoln. After a visit to the Lincoln Library in Springfield,IL I learned of the parallels in both men's lives of how they had to put up with the ridicule of people, mainly from the South, who did not believe in the "United" States of America the first led the Union through a Civil War started with the illegal cessation of states and the Confederates firing on Ft. Sumter in Charleston Harbor in 1861 and having a war that lasted into 1864. As recently as this week we once again are dealing with those same types of people who call for impeachment of this President and many who would harm him if they could. Once again they are wanting to secede and "live free" of any government intervention into their lives. Personally, I say let them go and do not try to bring them back but let people who do not want to stay in these states come into the Union. These people who do not believe in this country do not deserve to live here in any case so there is no point in fighting another war with them.
> 
> 5) Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist?
> Yes, I have lobbied in my own state capitol for matters of importance to me. I also know professional lobbyists who have worked on a variety of causes both state and federal. I learned that some are decent people and some can be bought just like some of the justices on our Supreme Court.
> 6) Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same?
> Congress does write legislation. It's too bad that many don't take the time to read the proposed legislation before they vote on it and then blame others for pulling a fast one on them. Why aren't they earning their pay and staying informed instead of sitting on their hands and whining like a bunch of babies. Most of them should summarily be sent home and never return to our nation's capital again.
> 7) Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income?
> Yes. I started earning my own money at 10 and was self employed.
> 8) Have you ever served in a public capacity?
> Yes. Doesn't everyone? It's my civic duty.
> 9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions?
> Yes. We are responsible to educate ourselves on issues and bring pressure to bear on desired results.
> 10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign?
> Yes, and I don't hide it even though I could. My government is not supposed to be for sale to the highest bidder as it has become in recent years. Power to the People and corporations never have been and never will be people.


Not very patriotic, are you, Cheeky?


----------



## Poor Purl

damemary said:


> KPG listed a series of questions on War on Women which I replied. I hope you will read and consider it. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> knitpresentgifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some questions if you are so inclined to answer:
> 
> Since you've chosen to ask questions of all of us, I've been thinking about this. Here are my answers in *....*:
> 
> 1) What is your definition of rich? (i.e. $ amount net worth)
> 
> *I do not disclose my net worth to anyone. I do have a subjective answer to 'definition of rich.' I think anyone who buys a yacht while children go to bed hungry is rich and needs to learn empathy.*
> 
> 2) Are you a registered voter, and if, so, which party? Do you vote?
> 
> *I am registered & vote regularly using the secret ballot.*
> 
> 3) Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted "us?"
> 
> *I think Reagan set us up for the deficit of the Bush war years. Remember "deficits don't count?" GOP changed its tune as soon as the Democrats got in the White House.
> 
> The worst thing Bill Clinton did had nothing to do with a cigar in the Oval Office. I blame his deregulation of Glass-Steagall, which helped set up the bank bubble. Clinton still changed a huge deficit into a surplus.*
> 
> 4) Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin?
> 
> *Of course I see a difference in the present Administration. They are blamed for everything, whether it makes sense or not. They also have been thwarted at every turn by an antagonistic Congress which has chosen to shut down the government rather than act in the interest of the people they were elected to represent.*
> 
> 5) Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist?
> 
> *I've met lobbyists and found them to be informed, charming people. I wouldn't leave my purse unattended around them. *
> 
> 6) Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same?
> 
> *Writing legislation etc. are duties of Congress. They seem too busy traveling and leaving DC promptly for vacations to actually accomplish much of anything. I know all are not this lazy and sneaky, but they've got some splainin' to do.*
> 
> 7) Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income?
> 
> *I have been self-employed. I know it's hard to do, but it's not brain surgery or sainthood.*
> 
> 8) Have you ever served in a public capacity?
> 
> *I have served in a public capacity and I found it enlightening and time consuming. I recommend it. *
> 
> 9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions?
> 
> *I have attended public sessions. I always had the feeling that the decisions had been made elsewhere and they were just going through the motions.*
> 
> 10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign?
> 
> *I have contributed time/money to political campaigns.*
> 
> *I am proud of those who serve the country well, and I am ashamed of those who misuse it. I have faith and hope that we will all find a way to work together for the common good.
> I do hope my answers will be read and considered. *
> 
> 
> 
> There's no question where you stand.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Poor Purl

maysmom said:


> Is this the questionnaire KGB makes prospective minions fill out?
> Well, I want equal time, so here goes--
> 
> 1. Anyone not living paycheck-to-paycheck is living well in my neck of the woods. Definitions of net worth are as variable and arbitrary as penis sizes.
> 
> 2. I've been registered to vote as soon as Iwas of legal age. I vote in every state and federal election and most town ones. Party? Here's a few: Tupperware, Princess House, Naughty Nightie, Partylite, Tastefully Simple, cocktails, birthday and retirement parties. Showed up, too. No pot parties, unfortunately, nobody would spring for the good stuff.
> 
> 3. Regan bankrupted us enough to turn ketchup into a vegetable for school kids. Charming but cheap bastard. Both
> he and Bill did provide an embarrassment of riches in the joke department. I'd take out a loan to win a dinner with Bill, but no cigars please, I'm a nonsmoker.
> 
> 4. For one, this administration is being led by a man of color.
> 'Nuff said? Shall we hear what Mr. Sterling has to say about Mr. Obama?
> 
> 5. I've lobbied for more pay, more time off, less duties, more jewelry, and of course, more yarn. The "lobby ees" usually just
> agreed to the yarn, but it had to be from Hobby Lobby, I had to be a rabid Christian with an assigned pew in church, use only certain methods of birth control, and patronize Chik-Fil-A.
> 
> 6. Most of us who have a clue are fully aware that the wealthy tell Congress exactly what legislation to write and to be sure that said legislation passes. Some, like the Koch brothers, have a firm grip on enough influential short hairs to ensure that things will go their way. Pronounced correctly, the name "Koch" fits all the whole unsavory results well.
> 
> 7. Most certainly, I have created and started enterprises that earned me self-employed income. Are we talking ongoing, past, or present? Horizontal or vertical? Passive or aggressive? Legal or illegal?
> 
> 8. I have been serving in a public capacity since I was a Girl Scout. Been a public employee for 20+ years. Served plenty of spaghetti and pizza benefits. Never served summons, though.
> 
> 9. I've been to both state and federal capitals when sessions were going on. Thought I was in daycare rooms, what with the napping, whining, and tattling. Better furniture, but no snacks,though.
> 
> 10. I've contributed to town, state, and federal campaigns. Since everyone running for office has more $ than I do, my contributions are of the timely variety. Lots of word-of-mouth information sharing for all concerned, both pro and con. Never been to any of those rollicking after-election parties, or I would have included them in question 2.
> 
> And so, fellow KPers, there you go. I stand as far from the inner sanctum of RWNs as possible, but I can wave as you go by--


Maysmom, I think we've been to the same parties.


----------



## susanmos2000

Poor Purl said:


> Billy Bob, you sound exactly like my kind of man.


How long do you think he'd last over on WOW?


----------



## Poor Purl

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> you posted a questionaire and I want to answer it:
> 
> 1) not to have people like KPG in my circle of acquaintances. Being rich is having enough green backs to be able to do things to folks like KPG to annoy them since you count your riches in money and would love to outdo everyone around you. Can't happen.
> 
> 2)Registered at Bloomingdales, Harrods, Pretemps, Saks Fifth Avenue, Neiman Marcus and vote for their continued success. Love to linger in their Departments and be catered to in elegant fashion.
> 
> 3)Reagan did a splendid job to make of us believe that he helped to tear down the Wall. Just another one of his great fictional performances. And YES he took a surplus handed him from a Democrat, President Clinton, and managed to easily turn it into a horrible deficit. G.W. of course had to follow in the same footsteps. Leave it to the Republicans to make themselves rich and take the rest of us to Welfare and then bitch about it.
> 
> 4)yes, I see a Administration filled with intelligent People of many colors who stand strong against an opposition who has nothing but sabotage on its mind. The highly educated people in the present Administration certainly show that education is of great importance.
> 
> 5) meet Lobbyists on a daily basis and admire their load of gifts to hand to Politicans. They help them tell time via Rollexes and provide fast Cars like Ferraries to get out of town fast when caught with the hand in the till. While watching them we try not to become infected by their slimy ways.
> 
> 6)Do we have a Congress right now? Only have seen Moochers and Vacationers taking Pay and Benefits for doing absolutely nothing. Welfare on a grand scale. Many of hose taking us for a ride are Millionaires.
> 
> 7) oh yes, I have and you are getting bombarded with the Ads of my Wares. Just love to annoy you every day I can since you have been trying to do that to others on a regular basis.
> 
> 8)yes, several decades very publicly and now behind the scenes. Have had great fun making fun of the likes of you. You are a very entertaining bunch. Always providing us with more material to get some laughter. Don't need comedy writers your bunch is providing plenty of material. By he way did you see the pictures of the Mall today? Where are the 30 Million that were to show up? What a funny event that has been.
> 
> 9)don't really know anyone who has not. I am surrounded by very astute individuals who are intensely involved in what effects our lives and our numbers are increasing steadily. May want to join us to see what intelligence can achieve.You posting these questions puts your I.Q. at a very low level and could perhaps be improved at least a little bit. Hard but why not try.
> 
> 10) again, do not know anyone who has not. We are very visible and supporting financially since we are lucky enough to be able to do that. Would like to see money not being part of Politics but unfortunately the Supreme Court has opened the Door to the Aucton of our Country. The USA is now available to the highest Bidder.
> 
> KPG I am looking forward to further ridiculous questions from you. Surely you must be dreaming up some more. Huck.
> .


Huck, I'm sure there's plenty more where those came from.


----------



## damemary

A real crackerjack! Hope Billy Bob will visit often.



susanmos2000 said:


> Very interesting, ladies. It might be worthwhile for all of us to answer these questions--they certainly are thought-provoking. Hmm...my friend Billy Bob wants to take a crack at them--he's literally jumping up and down.
> 
> 1.	What is your definition of rich (i.e. $ amount net worth)
> 
> Well, people in these here parts dont reckon in greenbacks. My pappy was a moonshiner. Never had a cent in his pockets, but we lived high off the hogchicken and pork fixins most every night, and pee-can pie as often as you please. Had a real good set-upkept Ol Faithful in the back room of the Sunday Meetin house. Worked out real nice until Old Scratch took note and blew the whole ding-danged roof to Kingdom Come. Folks around here didnt hold no grudge, but that Preacher Man, he told Pappy to take it somewhere else, real rude-like.
> 
> 2.	Are you a registered voter, and if so, which party? Do you vote?
> 
> Party? Oh, you mean them GOPpy guys who come around every oncet in a while. Yeah, they show us how to mark our ballots and we does it just like they tells us to. Them guys treat us real nicedress nice, too, and make us feel like were real important.
> 
> 3.	Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted us?
> 
> Aint he that actor fellah? Yeah, I remember himused to catch his films in the town thee-ater until the whole shebang burnt down in 65. He was something elsepumped iron every day, and his missuscute little thing. Stacked. Heard she was real handy with them Ouija boards, so I wrote askin her to call my cousin down in New Orleans to save me the bother. Never did hear backguess them town council meetings and fancy parties keep them folks real busy.
> 
> Clinton? Well, I heard some real bad stuff about him, but he was one of us. Southern boy. I cant hold no grudge against him, but I hear his missus dont know her place. Runnin round shooting her mouth off, actin like she think she knows something. Acts like a man, and I reckon maybe she is one. Whats she hidin under them trousers she favors?
> 
> Folks say shes getting real cozy-like with that other guy, that O-bummer fellah. I dont know...truth to tell, I aint laid eyes on any of them White House folks since mset blew up some six, sevenoh, I reckon eight years back. That fellahs from French Gee-ana or somewheres foreign. Them French talk awful funny, but theyre whitewhite as a hogs underbelly. But you hear things folks in the know say that that O-bummer fellah has an awful nice tan all year round. Aint natural. Somethin funny there, all right.
> 
> 4.	Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin?
> 
> Course I do. The lunches they give them kids nowadays aint fit for a hog. Salad! and all them foreign fancy dishes like chicken par-me-yong. No pork fixins, no corn pone.the hogs in these parts is getting fat off that government slop, but my kids is going hungry.
> 
> 5. Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist?
> 
> Sure I knowed a lobbyist. Am one. Keep a box of Tee En Tee real convient-like in the outhouse. Lob one of them sticks in the Ol Miss then pick the cats off the bank as easy as you please.
> 
> 6. Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same?
> 
> Congress? You mean them city folk up north that set around all day going gab-gab-gab? Well, I hear them schoolboys have it real easy: fancy fixins on a table with a real nice cloth, and spoons, and more forks than a body knows what to do with. I heard some of them boys put on fifty, sixty pounds stuffin their faces morning, noon, and night. Sounds like a real nice life to me.
> 
> 7.	Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income?
> 
> Well, like I done tol you my pappy was a moonshiner. Might call it the family business cept someone told the G Men what happened to Ol Smokey and they done shut her down. Now I drive that tractor down yonder. Turn the soil on the back forty three times a year, and a government check comes in the mail, sure as shootin. Works out real nice.
> 
> 8. Have you ever served in a public capacity?
> 
> Yesm, I have. You is lookin at the A Number 1 mule inspector for this here county, and I got the papers to prove it. Folks in these parts know where to go when theyre aimin to sell, and course they always gimme a little somethin for my trouble. Why, just the other day some dumb city boy was lookin for a mule. Fixed him up right smart with Joe Bobs old plugheh, heh, heh...thiry years if she was a day, and toothless as a newborn baby!
> 
> 9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions?
> 
> Well, I never done that but it aint for lack of trying. Heard some boy from upstate was getting real fresh with the ladies. Thought because he done bought an election and had a real nice suit that he was somethin special. Got all liquored up and headed out to give him a piece of my mind. Drove all the way to the Tallahatchiee River before they done turned me back gave me some pile of horse patootie about how they dont allow no tractors on public bridges. Seein as how I didnt want no trouble I just went home. But I was all fired up. Times is changinsome folks dont know their place anymore.
> 
> 9.	10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign?
> 
> Yesm, I have. I vote the straight GOPpy ticket. Have since I was knee high to a grasshopper. Always will--even when they have to roll me on down to that ol pollin place and fill out my ballot for me. Im a patriot--citizen of this here Con-stee-tewsh-nal Republic and I aim to keep it that way. Why, when I pass on Ill have mrifle on my arm and GAWD BLESS AMERICA! on these here lips.


----------



## Poor Purl

Gerslay said:


> So much for being civil...eh Purl?


Don't like the Stones?


----------



## damemary

Hope Zsa Zsa will come to visit often. Maybe we can fix her up with Billy Bob. That would be interesting.



Poor Purl said:


> May I play, too?
> 
> 1) What is your definition of rich? (i.e. $ amount net worth)
> 
> Dahling, merely rich does not interest me. Any man who wants to get near me should be worth at least $2 billion, $4 billion if he's paying child support.
> 
> 2) Are you a registered voter, and if, so, which party? Do you vote?
> 
> I love parties, but I wouldn't register to go to one. Vote? Isn't that what the little people do?
> 
> 3) Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted "us?"
> 
> Nobody has ever bankrupted me, dahling. They wouldn't dare.
> 
> 4) Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin?
> 
> Admin? Here, on Knitting Paradise? No difference.
> 
> 5) Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist?
> 
> Are lobbyists those men in raincoats who hang around hotel lobbies trying to meet women? Ooh, I'd never go near anyone like that. You don't know where they've been.
> 
> 6) Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same?
> 
> I have no interest in Congress. Congressmen don't have enough money.
> 
> 7) Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income?
> 
> Everything I've ever done has earned me money, sweetheart. And always self-employed.
> 
> 8) Have you ever served in a public capacity?
> 
> I make sure to keep things strictly private.
> 
> 9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions?
> 
> I said strictly private.
> 
> 10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign?
> 
> I don't have to contribute - they all contribute to me.
> 
> Now, what will you give me for filling out your questions?


----------



## damemary

Go Al



alcameron said:


> Some questions if you are so inclined to
> What is your definition of rich? (i.e. $ amount net worth). Pry much? Money doesn't matter to us, but neither of us has had to work beyond age 35. If one is rich in faith, love, family, and concern for others, that's what counts.
> 2) Are you a registered voter, and if, so, which party? Do you vote? We are registered to vote and we do it often and many times in the same election. We are both Wobblies.
> 
> 3) Do you think Reagan and Clinton each bankrupted "us?" Had to think about this one! No, I think the big bankrupter was Dick Cheney. What? Oh, yeah, he just pulled the strings. Tax cuts and two wars almost did us in, Thank heavens we can blame it all on o now.
> 4) Do you see a difference with the present Admin as compared to any other Admin? Yes, he is so much younger and has a cool name.
> 5) Have you every lobbied or met or known or worked for a lobbyist? No, but we've paid some.
> 
> 6) Do you believe Congress writes legislation and if so is it responsible for making sure the laws are carried out and does same? Yes, Congress writes legislation with a little help from their friends. Our current Congress, particularly the House, has done diddly-squat.
> 7) Have you ever started or created something that earned you self-employed income? Yes both of us have been self-employed at one time or another, and we built our own businesses ourselves. Never had to go to the SBA, never used public highways, had our own police force and fire department, our own water company and oil well. Used solar for our electricity in several of our houses.
> 8) Have you ever served in a public capacity? Our lives have been so full that we haven't had time to campaign for anything. We've served on several boards, though.
> 9) Ever been to state or federal capitols and sat in on public sessions? Yes, in several countries.
> 10) Have you ever contributed $ or time to anyone's political campaign? We've had to contribute to several campaigns to make sure those in office were friendly to our businesses. We are very happy with the recent decision to allow us to donate as much as we want to. Just check the wrists of many of our,progressive Congress men and women. We provided the men with Rolexes and the Women with Rados. And that was just to remind them in their daily lives just who got them there!


----------



## Poor Purl

EveMCooke said:


> What will you give me, you ask. A good smack bottom and a right clip around the ear if you are cheeky. But if you are good you can have an ice cream cone when the Mr Whippy van come around.


I'm cheeky, but I'm not Cheeky, so do I get the Mr Whippy? Please, mom, I'll be good.


----------



## west coast kitty

Gerslay said:


> So much for being civil...eh Purl?


And they're the same group that pushed Nebraska to leave "their" thread so they could enjoy "their" space. Still showing the same old hypocrisy that we've become so familiar with.


----------



## cookiequeen

EveMCooke said:


> I do hope I have not been too verbose in answering your questions, as I can assure you that this was not my intention.


Wow, Eve! You really did your assignment well!


----------



## Poor Purl

susanmos2000 said:


> How long do you think he'd last over on WOW?


You can't get there by tractor, can you?


----------



## Gerslay

west coast kitty said:


> And they're the same group that pushed Nebraska to leave "their" thread so they could enjoy "their" space. Still showing the same old hypocrisy that we've become so familiar with.


And the same old boring show...nothing but reruns!


----------



## Poor Purl

damemary said:


> Hope Zsa Zsa will come to visit often. Maybe we can fix her up with Billy Bob. That would be interesting.


That's exactly what she wants. She says he's her kind of man.


----------



## damemary

Nebraska is back on WOW. We're all beginning to understand each other. KnitterfromNB and KPG are scuffing at the moment. Some us get bored with nice-nice and recipes. Thought you might enjoy a bit of variety.



west coast kitty said:


> And they're the same group that pushed Nebraska to leave "their" thread so they could enjoy "their" space. Still showing the same old hypocrisy that we've become so familiar with.


----------



## susanmos2000

Poor Purl said:


> You can't get there by tractor, can you?


No idea...but I can hear the tractor howling in the backyard. I think BB's determined to give it a try. Nothing stops that boy.


----------



## west coast kitty

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Thanks WCK! I was without power for three days and it really screwed up my week. What is it about losing power that makes me totally discombobulated? No damage here but a lot of damage just about 25 miles from here with an EF-3 tornado that was 1 1/2 miles across! My brother lives close to there and they had some damage. NO lives lost and not many injuries.


I'm grateful that there weren't any people hurt or killed - it's sure been a bad storm season. I think losing power is a harsh reminder of how difficult it would be to go back to days before electricity and all the other benefits of our industrialized society.


----------



## cookiequeen

susanmos2000 said:


> No idea...but I can hear the tractor howling in the backyard. I think BB's determined to give it a try. Nothing stops that boy.


Have to remember to click "unwatch" for this thread after tonight.


----------



## Poor Purl

susanmos2000 said:


> No idea...but I can hear the tractor howling in the backyard. I think BB's determined to give it a try. Nothing stops that boy.


Susan, is he destined to be your next book? You are truly amazing.


----------



## Poor Purl

alcameron said:


> Have to remember to click "unwatch" for this thread after tonight.


Ooh, you're right. I don't want to be here when the cream cheese shows up again.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

alcameron said:


> Have to remember to click "unwatch" for this thread after tonight.


Yes, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## damemary

Maybe we should monitor it and keep score.



alcameron said:


> Have to remember to click "unwatch" for this thread after tonight.


----------



## Huckleberry

Poor Purl said:


> Susan, is he destined to be your next book? You are truly amazing.


Poor Purl
It should become Susan's next book and being distributed to Wellness-Class Patients. The laughter will be a healer.


----------



## susanmos2000

Poor Purl said:


> Susan, is he destined to be your next book? You are truly amazing.


I honestly have no idea where that character came from--he just materialized out of thin air and took over the keyboard when I sat down to answer the KGB's questions. Apparently the Down Home lingo and mannerisms found here and there on the site made more of an impression on me than I'd thought--the character of Billy Bob came as a surprise even to me.

And yes, whatever his origins BB seems too amusing to waste. Billy Bob for President 2020? Would his tractor make it all the way to Washington?


----------



## Gerslay

Billy Bob Clinton...that's where you heard the name before!

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl

Gerslay said:


> Billy Bob Clinton...that's where you heard the name before!
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I love it when someone laughs at her own joke. His middle name was Jefferson.


----------



## damemary

He's got my vote, especially if he has a strong woman on the ticket. That's your mission, should you decide to accept it.



susanmos2000 said:


> I honestly have no idea where that character came from--he just materialized out of thin air and took over the keyboard when I sat down to answer the KGB's questions. Apparently the Down Home lingo and mannerisms found here and there on the site made more of an impression on me than I'd thought--the character of Billy Bob came as a surprise even to me.
> 
> And yes, whatever his origins BB seems too amusing to waste. Billy Bob for President 2020? Would his tractor make it all the way to Washington?


----------



## damemary

Poor Purl said:


> I love it when someone laughs at her own joke. His middle name was Jefferson.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## susanmos2000

damemary said:


> He's got my vote, especially if he has a strong woman on the ticket. That's your mission, should you decide to accept it.


Heehee--I wonder if Madame Quigley is available? He does have a soft spot for her and her favorite client, Nancy Reagan.


----------



## susanmos2000

Well, I'm going to call it a night, ladies. Thanks all for such a fun-filled evening!


----------



## maysmom

Poor Purl said:


> Maysmom, I think we've been to the same parties.


And, weren't they just so fun??!! 
:lol: :lol: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## maysmom

Huckleberry said:


> maysmom
> the RWNs went to the Mall today. One Porta-Potty was sufficient to accomodate their numbers. What a beautiful sight.
> Wonder if they have been rounded up to be taken back to the Asylum.


Are you inferring that the RWNs were constipated?? No wonder there wasn't any rune juice at the store--


----------



## maysmom

Huckleberry said:


> maysmom
> you are a genius. Thank you for your valuable contribution. Huck.


....bowing,

Thanks, Huck. have a wonderful Sunday!!
:-D


----------



## Poor Purl

maysmom said:


> And, weren't they just so fun??!!
> :lol: :lol: :twisted: :twisted:


I can always count on you for fun. Goodnight.


----------



## galinipper

Top of the Morning Guy and Gals......Looks like they updated the WiFi at the rest home last night. 
Headed out to Pumpkin Vine Trail this AM, a group of us meet and bike the trail. It's a beautiful morning and wishing you the same my friends
Hope you are doing well Yarnie, take care.


----------



## MarilynKnits

susanmos2000 said:


> Yes, when the KBG talks people LISTEN!


Then analyze and respond appropriately. Nice to see some diversity among the KP members, and some humor as well.

Way to go.


----------



## MarilynKnits

EveMCooke said:


> knitpresentgifts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some questions if you are so inclined to answer:
> Some questions if you are so inclined to answer:
> 
> 1) What is your definition of rich? (i.e. $ amount net worth)
> Rich is hard to define. To a man with no shoes, the man who owns a pair of shoes is rich, and a man who owns two pairs of shoes is indeed very rich.
> I have found that many people who define themselves as rich, possessing assets and money in the bank, are indeed, often poor. They are poor in spirit, generosity and compassion, but others who are described as poor are, in reality, rich. They are rich in spirit, imagination and love of their fellow man. Although I possess very little monetary assets I would not describe myself as poor, but consider myself rich. I possess a rich imagination and appreciation of nature. I can sit and admire a beautiful sunrise or sunset, something an asset rich but imagination poor person cannot do. I can and do enjoy the richness of nature that surrounds us. The enjoy the rich variety of bird life that frequents my garden. I enjoy their songs; their antics at the birdbath, and I consider my life enriched by their visits. I enjoy the sunlight reflecting on the leaves of the trees, watching the branches being teased by a gentle breeze that blows through their branches.
> Therefore, to define rich. Definitely not being in the possession of material assets but being able to let ones imagination run free, to enjoy life and appreciate company.
> But for those of us who do not understand these things and demand we place a $ value on being rich: being rich depends on ones circumstances in life. Not so long ago, the person who lived in a house valued at $100,000 was considered as rich, and if they had assets valued at $1,000,000, well they were considered extremely rich. They were a millionaire and people treated them with awe, almost respect. Sadly today, you cannot purchase a block of land on which to build a house for under $250,000 and with building costs being what they are, the figure increases with every cpi increase. Today houses in ordinary suburbs are fetching $1,000,000 with houses in the affluent, leafy suburbs fetching multi-million price figures.
> Being rich is not limited to social prestige and privilege with a high income, it also encompasses having a generous spirit, compassion for others and an imagination that allows you to enjoy and appreciate nature.
> 
> 
> 
> Very thoughtful and thought provoking. Thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> Just on for a quick peek. Good job, LL and Karverr - takin' care of business from the Dark Side.
> 
> Sweet dreams, all.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy

west coast kitty said:


> Lucy, your sweaters are absolutely gorgeous! Love your choice of yarns and colours, beautiful work!


Thank you.


----------



## Lukelucy

Janeway said:


> Wow, you do lovely work--love the colors!


----------



## MarilynKnits

EveMCooke said:


> I do hope I have not been too verbose in answering your questions, as I can assure you that this was not my intention.


You have been thorough. Your answers taught me a different perspective on many issues and a kinship in many attitudes.

You also brought an awareness to those who may need their consciousnesses raised that the entity known as the USA is not the only country with issues nor the only country with people who work to resolves inequities.

It would be an education if KP members reading this topic who live in other parts of the world contributed their thoughts to add more knowledge to all of us.

Unfortunately for all of us, as the world shrinks, so do some people's minds. We need to become more understanding of all types of diversities to become better citizens of the world as well as to help make our own part of the world a healthier environment for all the inhabitants.

Kudos, Eve, for taking the time to bring your excellent insights to us all.


----------



## Gerslay

JOY comes in the morning!


----------



## damemary

MarilynKnits said:


> You have been thorough. Your answers taught me a different perspective on many issues and a kinship in many attitudes.
> 
> You also brought an awareness to those who may need their consciousnesses raised that the entity known as the USA is not the only country with issues nor the only country with people who work to resolves inequities.
> 
> It would be an education if KP members reading this topic who live in other parts of the world contributed their thoughts to add more knowledge to all of us.
> 
> Unfortunately for all of us, as the world shrinks, so do some people's minds. We need to become more understanding of all types of diversities to become better citizens of the world as well as to help make our own part of the world a healthier environment for all the inhabitants.
> 
> Kudos, Eve, for taking the time to bring your excellent insights to us all.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Thanks WCK! I was without power for three days and it really screwed up my week. What is it about losing power that makes me totally discombobulated? No damage here but a lot of damage just about 25 miles from here with an EF-3 tornado that was 1 1/2 miles across! My brother lives close to there and they had some damage. NO lives lost and not many injuries.


Sometimes, I'm glad that everyone came out unscathed.

Yes, having no power really disconnects you from the rest of the world. Not always a bad thing to have to do from time to time. When the boys were younger we always kinda enjoyed those times. Playing cards, board games for entertainment, and just talking. It can be nice.


----------



## theyarnlady

Off to see my Dad, thanks everyone for your prayers . Please please do not stop. It is the best of times it is the worst of times.
But have seen so many miracles happening for my dad.Still not out of woods, but brother said when he saw him he look terrible when in the hospital . Blood pressure over 200. But when moved to nursing home blood pressure back to normal and he seem to be doing better. Still has to be in rehab. Want so to get him back to assisted living. As only 13 people there more like home. 
Plus family far away have all called even ones who did not need to. Lots of love going out to him from all of you, and family. 
One my cousin Susan in Calif. was standing outside watching wild fires near. She had to leave once but was allowed to return to home. 
My Dad is all that matters. 
Have so much to do tomorrow to help him. Plus need time to let him know he is loved and can do things yet.

Joey thanks for asking your prayer group. 

I see you all as a bunch of wonderful mature women. Please remember life is to short to act the way that has been done here.
Also see that it was done in a group by a bunch of old women, not one but all. Not one alone but all.


----------



## theyarnlady

Gerslay said:


> JOY comes in the morning!


Yes chose joy, life is to short.

I love the hearts I made them for people living in assisted living.. KPG has one that is purple with a pearl in the middle.
Sorry gang Will try to make more for each one of you.


----------



## Janeway

Poor Purl said:


> I love it when someone laughs at her own joke. His middle name was Jefferson.


This fits!


----------



## theyarnlady

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you.


Lucy love your sweater and hats have a couple of her books want to make the shawl in one of them.
Be good now, you know what I mean, all of you.You all are better than that.


----------



## Huckleberry

susanmos2000 said:


> Heehee--I wonder if Madame Quigley is available? He does have a soft spot for her and her favorite client, Nancy Reagan.


susanmos2000
we called her "fickle-fingers" Nancy since she always used them to give Ronald signals what to say next and then her lips muttered the rest of his sentence. Just think the uproar had Fmr. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton or our First Lady Michelle Obama done that.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Off to see my Dad, thanks everyone for your prayers . Please please do not stop. It is the best of times it is the worst of times.
> But have seen so many miracles happening for my dad.Still not out of woods, but brother said when he saw him he look terrible when in the hospital . Blood pressure over 200. But when moved to nursing home blood pressure back to normal and he seem to be doing better. Still has to be in rehab. Want so to get him back to assisted living. As only 13 people there more like home.
> Plus family far away have all called even ones who did not need to. Lots of love going out to him from all of you, and family.
> One my cousin Susan in Calif. was standing outside watching wild fires near. She had to leave once but was allowed to return to home.
> My Dad is all that matters.
> Have so much to do tomorrow to help him. Plus need time to let him know he is loved and can do things yet.
> 
> Joey thanks for asking your prayer group.
> 
> I see you all as a bunch of wonderful mature women. Please remember life is to short to act the way that has been done here.
> Also see that it was done in a group by a bunch of old women, not one but all. Not one alone but all.


Yarnlady,

Prayers are continuing here. Take care.


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Lucy love your sweater and hats have a couple of her books want to make the shawl in one of them.
> Be good now, you know what I mean, all of you.You all are better than that.


Yarnlady,

Let me know what shawl you are making. I hope the "visitors" are gone now. For good!


----------



## Huckleberry

Janeway said:


> Oh, such fun as Cheeky has been quiet for sometime!


Janeway
she has? Really?


----------



## Huckleberry

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady,
> 
> Let me know what shawl you are making. I hope the "visitors" are gone now. For good!


Lukelucy
visitors come and go, and often on a regular basis.


----------



## Janeway

Poor Purl said:


> Susan, is he destined to be your next book? You are truly amazing.


Oh, Purl, you have been fooled by your so called friends--Susan has been writing a book for over 2 years, Not! Then there is a pilot! Not! A psychologist! Not!

Why don't you & gang knit something & show it? Oh, I know, none of your gang knits! Right?

None of your gang are funny as you think--coming here as you are bored with each other! Yes!

Get a life as some of your gang "must" be interesting people but haven't shown it yet!


----------



## Gerslay

theyarnlady said:


> Yes chose joy, life is to short.
> 
> I love the hearts I made them for people living in assisted living.. KPG has one that is purple with a pearl in the middle.
> Sorry gang Will try to make more for each one of you.


These are called "Felted Milagros Hearts" (sacred hearts). I'm going to make some too and give them as Christmas gifts to all the women in my bible study. Did you felt yours?

http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2012/02/06/have-a-heart.aspx

I'm so glad to hear that your dad is doing better. Enjoy every minute that you have with him. It's a blessing and an honor to do for our parents!


----------



## susanmos2000

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> we called her "fickle-fingers" Nancy since she always used them to give Ronald signals what to say next and then her lips muttered the rest of his sentence. Just think the uproar had Fmr. Secretary of State Hillary Clinton or our First Lady Michelle Obama done that.


Who says a woman has never led our country before? In the 80s we had a triumvirate: Nancy, Quigley, and whatever spirit (presumably female) possessed their Ouija board. Ridiculous.


----------



## Janeway

Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> visitors come and go, and often on a regular basis.


Bored with your own thread? Each quote here only proves none of you have anything important to do here on KP or in life!

You never wanted to talk "pilot" with me as I have 2 nephews who knows just about everything about flying as one teaches new pilots how to fly any plane for the US Air Force then the other one is a pilot for the US Air Force. He can fly anything the "force" has in the air.

You are dreaming my dear! Daydreams!


----------



## Lukelucy

Janeway said:


> Bored with your own thread? Each quote here only proves none of you have anything important to do here on KP or in life!
> 
> You never wanted to talk "pilot" with me as I have 2 nephews who knows just about everything about flying as one teaches new pilots how to fly any plane for the US Air Force then the other one is a pilot for the US Air Force. He can fly anything the "force" has in the air.
> 
> You are dreaming my dear! Daydreams!


Janeway,

I am not reading or responding to these people.


----------



## thumper5316

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> 
> I am not reading or responding to these people.


Me either.

This will be another day spent at a sewing machine. I'm on a roll. I hope to get Ellie's dress done today and a start on Cole's romper which is cut out. I will probably take a break at some point and do some knitting. I've started on a light weight cardigan for myself (Piecework Red issue) that is knit on size 2 needles. Ugh! Why do I do this to myself? But I really like how it's looking.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

thumper5316 said:


> Well, I guess that proves that some just can't change their spots at all.


It is still on KP.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

thumper5316 said:


> I finally got some sewing done today! I had promised to do a project for a neighbor. It included embroidering (machine) some letters on a Superman type emblem and then sewing it onto a cape. I got it delivered this afternoon and am now finishing up Ellie's dress. DH and I are settling in for a relaxing evening and I'm contemplating some knitting.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and enjoying their evening.
> 
> P.S. I love the sweaters, Lukelucy. What book are they from?


I wanna see! I made superhero capes (girls and boys) for my last craft fair. Isn't it great to finish something?


----------



## SQM

west coast kitty said:


> And they're the same group that pushed Nebraska to leave "their" thread so they could enjoy "their" space. Still showing the same old hypocrisy that we've become so familiar with.


Don't paint in such broad strokes. I love Neb's very progressive viewpoint on the true structure of our government. No ours or theirs - this is space that belongs to all.


----------



## SQM

Poor Purl said:


> Ooh, you're right. I don't want to be here when the cream cheese shows up again.


Stay if they serve it on bagels.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Lukelucy said:


> Go away, psycho.


Ha! I asked ten or so questions three days ago to KFN in the course of a conversation we were having on ANOTHER thread.

Naturally, the Libs on that thread insulted, attacked and mocked me for my questions to KFN.

Then I had a mini medical event in my family, so couldn't get back to KFN who did take the time to answer my questions.

I also PM'd KFN to explain why I never continued the discussion.

Now, I see Ingried has answered the questions here.

Just ignore - I did - didn't read a single word. I haven't responded to her or the other loon Libs for months, and have no intention to listen now.

They post hundreds, that's right, hundreds of pages of insults and attacks to all non-Libs, and say nothing or interest or intelligent. So who in their right mind would read anything they ever say.

That is precisely why Ingried answered here. The Libs are desperate for intelligent conversation and cannot find it amongst themselves, so they want to talk to me and the great folks who frequent this thread.


----------



## Poor Purl

Janeway said:


> Oh, Purl, you have been fooled by your so called friends--Susan has been writing a book for over 2 years, Not! Then there is a pilot! Not! A psychologist! Not!


Jane, books usually take a long time to write; two years is nothing. And Huck really is a pilot, believe it or not. As for a psychologist, I don't know who you meant. I know I'm not one; I am, however, a licensed clinical social worker with a psychotherapy practice.



> Why don't you & gang knit something & show it? Oh, I know, none of your gang knits! Right?


Huckleberry has often posted absolutely beautiful knitting she's done. I knit, but I've never posted a picture - it just isn't what I do. The others knit quite a bit. If you saw our responses to questions about knitting, you'd realize it.



> None of your gang are funny as you think--coming here as you are bored with each other! Yes!


Then you missed the joke. Every one of us saw the list of 10 questions KPG posted on WOW and thought they were too nosy. So each of us made up a set of answers, and that's what we posted on FF. If you didn't read any of them, you missed out on something. Susanmos's was brilliant.



> Get a life as some of your gang "must" be interesting people but haven't shown it yet!


I have found them to be some of the most interesting people I've met. It's a pity you're unwilling to accept that people who disagree with you are worth knowing. You and I have had interesting conversations; if you gave the others a chance, you'd find even more.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

karverr said:


> we hook the tv antennae wire to their feelers then suck the head till the eyes pop back in the head and we can see our throat on tv, haha :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Karverr! Who knew you had such fun in you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

west coast kitty said:


> The stars got crossed and her luck ran out!


Terminator: "I'll be back."


----------



## knitpresentgifts

west coast kitty said:


> I love that hat too! I hardly ever wear hats but just love making them; I should get past that and actually start wearing them.


This reminds me, WCK. I loved your hat that you created with the open links - pastel or light colors - so pretty!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> Looks like the libs are bored tonight and decided to play "You Can Say That Again!"
> 
> Let's be patient with them. Now that they're numbers are dwindling down to a precious few, it shouldn't take too long for them to run through their roster!


Shout out to the Denim gang.

I say we all post everything we want to say on the POV (Liberal) or LOLL threads.

Nah, that would only make their threads look successful. We cannot lower ourselves to their level.

Don't waste a precious second of your time reading or responding to the ignorant. They do best on their own.


----------



## susanmos2000

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha! I asked ten or so questions three days ago to KFN in the course of a conversation we were having on ANOTHER thread.
> 
> Naturally, the Libs on that thread insulted, attacked and mocked me for my questions to KFN.
> 
> Then I had a mini medical event in my family, so couldn't get back to KFN who did take the time to answer my questions.
> 
> I also PM'd KFN to explain why I never continued the discussion.
> 
> Now, I see Ingried has answered the questions here.
> 
> Just ignore - I did - didn't read a single word. I haven't responded to her or the other loon Libs for months, and have no intention to listen now.


Well shuck mah corn! You rememberin' that right, gal?


----------



## knitpresentgifts

west coast kitty said:


> small minds .............


I haven't read a single Lib's response.

HOWEVER, I was informed by a friend who did read the first unwelcome interruptor (Huck), that Huck believes that Clinton preceded Reagan.

That is exactly the kind of ignorance we hear from them, and precisely, why I ignore reading their posts or responding to them.

Nothing to be learned, gained or discussed. Nothing but lies, opinions and stupidity.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

SometimesaKnitter said:


> You know I come to this thread to not have to read all the spewing of crap from Liberals. I have heard enough from them to know I don't need to hear anymore. Of course they will say I haven't but that is their onus, not mine. I hope to be able to ignore them and the thing they call potus.


 :thumbup:

They are here because they cannot have intelligent conversation amongst themselves. They seek attention, don't give it to them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> Sheesh...they even woke up poor ole Cheeky and dragged her out of her hibernation! Poor thing. So sad!


I agree.

We're so excited. In ten days we will have our mortgage PIF!!!

We've done a lot of costly improvements to our home and as we've discussed privately, we're about to start the remaining interior updates next month.

Then, all my buds are invited to a summer * "It's Ours" * bash.


----------



## WendyBee

Good morning all. 
Wow we`re more than halfway through May and we got a frost advisory last night.
You`ve had your little joke Mother Nature - can we have our gorgeous weather back please?
Regards,
West Virginia


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

west coast kitty said:


> And they're the same group that pushed Nebraska to leave "their" thread so they could enjoy "their" space. Still showing the same old hypocrisy that we've become so familiar with.


The hypocrisy is on BOTH sides! I left "their" thread as to not antagonize. But others continue to antagonize them, thus you get this! You reap what you sow!


----------



## Lukelucy

thumper5316 said:


> Me either.
> 
> This will be another day spent at a sewing machine. I'm on a roll. I hope to get Ellie's dress done today and a start on Cole's romper which is cut out. I will probably take a break at some point and do some knitting. I've started on a light weight cardigan for myself (Piecework Red issue) that is knit on size 2 needles. Ugh! Why do I do this to myself? But I really like how it's looking.


Enjoy your day. If they are on this site, you are choosing the better option.


----------



## WendyBee

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree.
> 
> We're so excited. In ten days we will have our mortgage PIF!!!
> 
> We've done a lot of costly improvements to our home and as we've discussed privately, we're about to start the remaining interior updates next month.
> 
> Then, all my buds are invited to a summer "It's Ours" bash.


What a fantastic feeling Gifty....congratulations my friend.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

damemary said:


> Nebraska is back on WOW. We're all beginning to understand each other. KnitterfromNB and KPG are scuffing at the moment. Some us get bored with nice-nice and recipes. Thought you might enjoy a bit of variety.


I never left WOW. It was LOLL that I was asked to leave. I have not yet returned.


----------



## Lukelucy

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha! I asked ten or so questions three days ago to KFN in the course of a conversation we were having on ANOTHER thread.
> 
> Naturally, the Libs on that thread insulted, attacked and mocked me for my questions to KFN.
> 
> Then I had a mini medical event in my family, so couldn't get back to KFN who did take the time to answer my questions.
> 
> I also PM'd KFN to explain why I never continued the discussion.
> 
> Now, I see Ingried has answered the questions here.
> 
> Just ignore - I did - didn't read a single word. I haven't responded to her or the other loon Libs for months, and have no intention to listen now.
> 
> They post hundreds, that's right, hundreds of pages of insults and attacks to all non-Libs, and say nothing or interest or intelligent. So who in their right mind would read anything they ever say.
> 
> That is precisely why Ingried answered here. The Libs are desperate for intelligent conversation and cannot find it amongst themselves, so they want to talk to me and the great folks who frequent this thread.


Thanks, KPG. Pathetic, isn't it...


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

theyarnlady said:


> Off to see my Dad, thanks everyone for your prayers . Please please do not stop. It is the best of times it is the worst of times.
> But have seen so many miracles happening for my dad.Still not out of woods, but brother said when he saw him he look terrible when in the hospital . Blood pressure over 200. But when moved to nursing home blood pressure back to normal and he seem to be doing better. Still has to be in rehab. Want so to get him back to assisted living. As only 13 people there more like home.
> Plus family far away have all called even ones who did not need to. Lots of love going out to him from all of you, and family.
> One my cousin Susan in Calif. was standing outside watching wild fires near. She had to leave once but was allowed to return to home.
> My Dad is all that matters.
> Have so much to do tomorrow to help him. Plus need time to let him know he is loved and can do things yet.
> 
> Joey thanks for asking your prayer group.
> 
> I see you all as a bunch of wonderful mature women. Please remember life is to short to act the way that has been done here.
> Also see that it was done in a group by a bunch of old women, not one but all. Not one alone but all.


Prayers still going out to you and your Dad! I hope things are calming just a bit. Try to grab a few minutes to take care of yourself!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

west coast kitty said:


> And they're the same group that pushed Nebraska to leave "their" thread so they could enjoy "their" space. Still showing the same old hypocrisy that we've become so familiar with.


I think Admin should be made aware of their tactics.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> Hmmmm...talk about bending facts!
> 
> ;-)


I have her checking account info she posted as a download on KP. Wouldn't that be factual info to refute Ingried?

I doubt she (Cheeks) made it up after all.

I'd never expose it as she did, but, shaking my head at the stupidity.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

SQM said:


> Don't paint in such broad strokes. I love Neb's very progressive viewpoint on the true structure of our government. No ours or theirs - this is space that belongs to all.


Oh, PLEASE! Don't ever say I'm progressive! I just speak truth as "I" see it!


----------



## SQM

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Oh, PLEASE! Don't ever say I'm progressive! I just speak truth as "I" see it!


I said that word on the wrong thread. Sorry. But your view is shared by many others who are not conservative.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

damemary said:


> Nebraska is back on WOW. We're all beginning to understand each other. KnitterfromNB and KPG are scuffing at the moment. Some us get bored with nice-nice and recipes. Thought you might enjoy a bit of variety.


Uh, huh. From the group that posted three hundred pages of nothing but crap and are only here BECAUSE KFN and I were having an intelligent conversation which all the Libs mocked and attacked as you and they ALWAYS do.

If you are bored with nice-nice and recipes what the heck are you doing here. Answer; seeking attention and acting like jerks.

Then because you are ignored, you post your nonsense on a successful thread to cause dissension and strife.

Grow up and do something positive and productive with your life.


----------



## SQM

knitpresentgifts said:


> Uh, huh. From the group that post three hundred pages of nothing but crap and are only here BECAUSE KFN and I were having an intelligent conversation which all the Libs mocked and attacked as you and they ALWAYS do.
> 
> Then because you are all ignored, you post your crap on a successful thread to cause dissension and strife.
> 
> The Libs' pathetic tactics will be reported to Admin.


This is crazy talk. Why do you always threaten to tell? You visit other threads a lot - so? Anyway, I like the Ostrich and would be glad to see her again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> JOY comes in the morning!


Love this image Gerslay!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha! I asked ten or so questions three days ago to KFN in the course of a conversation we were having on ANOTHER thread.
> 
> Naturally, the Libs on that thread insulted, attacked and mocked me for my questions to KFN.
> 
> Then I had a mini medical event in my family, so couldn't get back to KFN who did take the time to answer my questions.
> 
> I also PM'd KFN to explain why I never continued the discussion.
> 
> Now, I see Ingried has answered the questions here.
> 
> Just ignore - I did - didn't read a single word. I haven't responded to her or the other loon Libs for months, and have no intention to listen now.
> 
> They post hundreds, that's right, hundreds of pages of insults and attacks to all non-Libs, and say nothing or interest or intelligent. So who in their right mind would read anything they ever say.
> 
> That is precisely why Ingried answered here. The Libs are desperate for intelligent conversation and cannot find it amongst themselves, so they want to talk to me and the great folks who frequent this thread.


You know, we were having a discussion on WOW. You inserted yourself and challenged my statements and beliefs. I thought your questions had gone too far but decided to answer them anyway. I felt that you were going to use my answers to prove that I was wrong. I did receive the pm from you, saying that you had a family emergency. I assumed that you would respond at a later date. You chose not to and left me hanging after I had obliged you. It left me to wonder why you asked me these questions. Then you proceeded to attack me for my spiritual beliefs! I have never suggested that your beliefs are wrong! Each should follow their own beliefs! Your attacks were personal and no different in nature from the attacks of the left! My own personal beliefs call on Christians to do as JESUS instructed. Forgive! Repent! And sin no more!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

theyarnlady said:


> Off to see my Dad, thanks everyone for your prayers . Please please do not stop. It is the best of times it is the worst of times.
> But have seen so many miracles happening for my dad.Still not out of woods, but brother said when he saw him he look terrible when in the hospital . Blood pressure over 200. But when moved to nursing home blood pressure back to normal and he seem to be doing better. Still has to be in rehab. Want so to get him back to assisted living. As only 13 people there more like home.
> Plus family far away have all called even ones who did not need to. Lots of love going out to him from all of you, and family.
> One my cousin Susan in Calif. was standing outside watching wild fires near. She had to leave once but was allowed to return to home.
> My Dad is all that matters.
> Have so much to do tomorrow to help him. Plus need time to let him know he is loved and can do things yet.
> 
> Joey thanks for asking your prayer group.
> 
> I see you all as a bunch of wonderful mature women. Please remember life is to short to act the way that has been done here.
> Also see that it was done in a group by a bunch of old women, not one but all. Not one alone but all.


Thank you for your update Yarnie. I hear slight improvement all around. Be well and know you are blessed in all things.

Always thinking about you.


----------



## Lukelucy

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think Admin should be made aware of their tactics.


They are disgusting.


----------



## susanmos2000

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> They are here because they cannot have intelligent conversation amongst themselves. They seek attention, don't give it to them.


Lord a-mighty! a Yankee gal talkin' _sense_. Ah knows where you're comin' from, missus--seems we's closer than two ticks on a coonhound.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

SQM said:


> I said that word on the wrong thread. Sorry. But your view is shared by many others who are not conservative.


That's because truth is neither liberal nor conservative!


----------



## SQM

Lukelucy said:


> They are disgusting.


Are we all disgusting? Who specifically do you find disgusting?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

knitpresentgifts said:


> Uh, huh. From the group that post three hundred pages of nothing but crap and are only here BECAUSE KFN and I were having an intelligent conversation which all the Libs mocked and attacked as you and they ALWAYS do.
> 
> Then because you are all ignored, you post your crap on a successful thread to cause dissension and strife.
> 
> The Libs' pathetic tactics will be reported to Admin.


It didn't FEEL like intelligent discussion! It felt like correction!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

WendyBee said:


> What a fantastic feeling Gifty....congratulations my friend.


Thank you. You *are* coming to the bash. PERIOD.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks, KPG. Pathetic, isn't it...


Yep.


----------



## MaidInBedlam

susanmos2000 said:


> Well shuck mah corn! You rememberin' that right, gal?


Maybe, maybe not. I haven't been on much the last couple of days and when I came here as part of catching up it looked like some sort of "Invasion of the Body Snatchers" had taken place...


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

Lukelucy said:


> They are disgusting.


The tactics are no different on either side!!! Some on the right persist in repeatedly posting articles about abortion that are meant to antagonize. While I am against abortion (in any circumstance), I see this as being antagonistic and provocative. Several others go on to post comments that figuratively speaking, are just poking sticks at the libs. Why is this acceptable behavior from the right and not the left? I am conservative to the bone! I believe in GOD and in HIS son, JESUS CHRIST! I choose to follow HIM! And I don't believe that HE would approve of this behavior from HIS followers! We are humans. We slip up and sin. But at least recognize when we have sinned and betrayed HIM. Then repent and change!


----------



## MarilynKnits

knitpresentgifts said:


> Shout out to the Denim gang.
> 
> I say we all post everything we want to say on the POV (Liberal) or LOLL threads.
> 
> Nah, that would only make their threads look successful. We cannot lower ourselves to their level.
> 
> Don't waste a precious second of your time reading or responding to the ignorant. They do best on their own.


Aw, c'mon post. We need a laugh a day. Anyway, some of the love fest gets to be boring, even cloying. A little controversy gets *some* people thinking, not just debunking.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

MarilynKnits said:


> Aw, c'mon post. We need a laugh a day. Anyway, some of the love fest gets to be boring, even cloying. A little controversy gets *some* people thinking, not just debunking.


I agree with your last sentence!


----------



## WendyBee

I`m sorry I haven`t been around much lately. I have been going gangbusters on a knitting and sewing project that has to be sent off on May 31st to a friend of mine in Ohio.
In late December she sent me her Mothers heirloom crocheted afghan for me to repair. I got an email from her asking how it was going. SO I immediately put everything else aside and started on the many repairs. Now I`m knitting a lace edging, and then sewing it on afterwards. I`ve used a ball of red yarn already, and am about to start another skein.
Busy busy busy as always.


----------



## west coast kitty

west coast kitty said:


> And they're the same group that pushed Nebraska to leave "their" thread so they could enjoy "their" space. Still showing the same old hypocrisy that we've become so familiar with.





damemary said:


> Nebraska is back on WOW. We're all beginning to understand each other. KnitterfromNB and KPG are scuffing at the moment. Some us get bored with nice-nice and recipes. Thought you might enjoy a bit of variety.


It was your LOLL thread (not WOW) that Nebraska was pushed out of. The group of you that then invade this thread just to stir the pot and get a few digs at KPG are #1 Hypocrites. You know that we enjoy our space as much as you do yours, but that doesn't stop you from intruding just to be mean.

It took you and some of your friends long enough to realize that you could have a discussion with someone that had a different point of view without getting nasty. Now that you've made that first step with Nebraska, maybe you could try it with another and another .......


----------



## Huckleberry

knitpresentgifts said:


> I haven't read a single Lib's response.
> 
> HOWEVER, I was informed by a friend who did read the first unwelcome interruptor (Huck), that Huck believes that Clinton preceded Reagan.
> 
> That is exactly the kind of ignorance we hear from them, and precisely, why I ignore reading their posts or responding to them.
> 
> Nothing to be learned, gained or discussed. Nothing but lies, opinions and stupidity.


knitpresenyfits
GOTCHA. Have a bet that you would read it and by planting an error you would respond. I won.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

why in heck are the libs on our site?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

west coast kitty said:


> It was your LOLL thread (not WOW) that Nebraska was pushed out of. The group of you that then invade this thread just to stir the pot and get a few digs at KPG are #1 Hypocrites. You know that we enjoy our space as much as you do yours, but that doesn't stop you from intruding just to be mean.
> 
> It took you and some of your friends long enough to realize that you could have a discussion with someone that had a different point of view without getting nasty. Now that you've made that first step with Nebraska, maybe you could try it with another and another .......


It was kpg that started this! She goes on WOW and makes provocative statements and then expects that they won't return in kind???


----------



## bonbf3

maysmom said:


> Is this the questionnaire KGB makes prospective minions fill out?
> Well, I want equal time, so here goes--
> 
> 1. Anyone not living paycheck-to-paycheck is living well in my neck of the woods. Definitions of net worth are as variable and arbitrary as penis sizes.
> 
> 2. I've been registered to vote as soon as Iwas of legal age. I vote in every state and federal election and most town ones. Party? Here's a few: Tupperware, Princess House, Naughty Nightie, Partylite, Tastefully Simple, cocktails, birthday and retirement parties. Showed up, too. No pot parties, unfortunately, nobody would spring for the good stuff.
> 
> 3. Regan bankrupted us enough to turn ketchup into a vegetable for school kids. Charming but cheap bastard. Both
> he and Bill did provide an embarrassment of riches in the joke department. I'd take out a loan to win a dinner with Bill, but no cigars please, I'm a nonsmoker.
> 
> 4. For one, this administration is being led by a man of color.
> 'Nuff said? Shall we hear what Mr. Sterling has to say about Mr. Obama?
> 
> 5. I've lobbied for more pay, more time off, less duties, more jewelry, and of course, more yarn. The "lobby ees" usually just
> agreed to the yarn, but it had to be from Hobby Lobby, I had to be a rabid Christian with an assigned pew in church, use only certain methods of birth control, and patronize Chik-Fil-A.
> 
> 6. Most of us who have a clue are fully aware that the wealthy tell Congress exactly what legislation to write and to be sure that said legislation passes. Some, like the Koch brothers, have a firm grip on enough influential short hairs to ensure that things will go their way. Pronounced correctly, the name "Koch" fits all the whole unsavory results well.
> 
> 7. Most certainly, I have created and started enterprises that earned me self-employed income. Are we talking ongoing, past, or present? Horizontal or vertical? Passive or aggressive? Legal or illegal?
> 
> 8. I have been serving in a public capacity since I was a Girl Scout. Been a public employee for 20+ years. Served plenty of spaghetti and pizza benefits. Never served summons, though.
> 
> 9. I've been to both state and federal capitals when sessions were going on. Thought I was in daycare rooms, what with the napping, whining, and tattling. Better furniture, but no snacks,though.
> 
> 10. I've contributed to town, state, and federal campaigns. Since everyone running for office has more $ than I do, my contributions are of the timely variety. Lots of word-of-mouth information sharing for all concerned, both pro and con. Never been to any of those rollicking after-election parties, or I would have included them in question 2.
> 
> And so, fellow KPers, there you go. I stand as far from the inner sanctum of RWNs as possible, but I can wave as you go by--


I'm not interested in the questions or the answers.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

joeysomma said:


> Knitter from Nebraska -- You are wrong!. War on Women was started because of abortion being the war on women. Their posting has been about almost everything else. The articles about abortion are to remind them of the purpose of that thread. If they do not like it, they are free to ignore or go elsewhere.


All threads evolve. I think that you know you are antagonizing them. Feel free but at least examine your motives. WWJD?


----------



## bonbf3

thumper5316 said:


> What I hope you will do is to have the courtesy to confine your responses to the thread on which they were originally posted. I have no care to read anything you have to say.


I feel the same way, Thumper. It's a pain having to scroll past all this boring self-aggrandizement, but it's better than reading the stuff.


----------



## bonbf3

SometimesaKnitter said:


> You know I come to this thread to not have to read all the spewing of crap from Liberals. I have heard enough from them to know I don't need to hear anymore. Of course they will say I haven't but that is their onus, not mine. I hope to be able to ignore them and the thing they call potus.


Exactly. Let me know when the exterminator's finished.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

Country Bumpkins said:


> why in heck are the libs on our site?


Because the conservatives have been poking sticks at them on other sites. What goes around comes around! I don't understand why people can't discuss things without resorting to nastiness. But I guess they can't.


----------



## bonbf3

Janeway said:


> Yes, let us be patient as another one bit the dust! LuckyStars!


I have to go out today anyway. Just popped in for a second. I'll be back later. Have a nice Sunday, Jane. It's pouring here!


----------



## west coast kitty

galinipper said:


> Top of the Morning Guy and Gals......Looks like they updated the WiFi at the rest home last night.
> Headed out to Pumpkin Vine Trail this AM, a group of us meet and bike the trail. It's a beautiful morning and wishing you the same my friends
> Hope you are doing well Yarnie, take care.


Enjoy your morning ride Gali. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> And the same old boring show...nothing but reruns!


Boy, that's the truth. I had enough of that kind of self-promotion and game-playing in middle school.


----------



## MarilynKnits

MaidInBedlam said:


> Maybe, maybe not. I haven't been on much the last couple of days and when I came here as part of catching up it looked like some sort of "Invasion of the Body Snatchers" had taken place...


All we need to figure out is who the Pod People are.


----------



## west coast kitty

Gerslay said:


> JOY comes in the morning!


That's a great photo Gerslay, can't help but smile


----------



## maysmom

bonbf3 said:


> I'm not interested in the questions or the answers.


Feel free to ignore, even though the questions were first introduced by your fearless leader--
:twisted: :twisted:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Off to see my Dad, thanks everyone for your prayers . Please please do not stop. It is the best of times it is the worst of times.
> But have seen so many miracles happening for my dad.Still not out of woods, but brother said when he saw him he look terrible when in the hospital . Blood pressure over 200. But when moved to nursing home blood pressure back to normal and he seem to be doing better. Still has to be in rehab. Want so to get him back to assisted living. As only 13 people there more like home.
> Plus family far away have all called even ones who did not need to. Lots of love going out to him from all of you, and family.
> One my cousin Susan in Calif. was standing outside watching wild fires near. She had to leave once but was allowed to return to home.
> My Dad is all that matters.
> Have so much to do tomorrow to help him. Plus need time to let him know he is loved and can do things yet.
> 
> Joey thanks for asking your prayer group.
> 
> I see you all as a bunch of wonderful mature women. Please remember life is to short to act the way that has been done here.
> Also see that it was done in a group by a bunch of old women, not one but all. Not one alone but all.


Yarnie, I'm so glad your Dad is showing a little improvement. Have a safe trip and cherish your time together. Will continue to pray for all you.


----------



## maysmom

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree.
> 
> We're so excited. In ten days we will have our mortgage PIF!!!
> 
> We've done a lot of costly improvements to our home and as we've discussed privately, we're about to start the remaining interior updates next month.
> 
> Then, all my buds are invited to a summer * "It's Ours" *


Wonder how much you're charging per ticket?? Entertainment and alcohol included, I'm sure.


----------



## west coast kitty

thumper5316 said:


> Me either.
> 
> This will be another day spent at a sewing machine. I'm on a roll. I hope to get Ellie's dress done today and a start on Cole's romper which is cut out. I will probably take a break at some point and do some knitting. I've started on a light weight cardigan for myself (Piecework Red issue) that is knit on size 2 needles. Ugh! Why do I do this to myself? But I really like how it's looking.


You've really been productive Thumper. Would love to see Ellie's smocked dress when you're done. I'm finally ready to start the fair isle yoke on the child's sweater coat I started last month - but I did get a lot of hats made in the meantime.


----------



## MarilynKnits

Country Bumpkins said:


> why in heck are the libs on our site?


"Your" site? Did somebody put up a gate for which one needs the secret password to enter?

I thought the premise of forum topics was to open issues, whether they are political or questions on opinions on knitting needle brands, to any active member of KP who wishes to make his or her views known.

Does Admin have "Only Conservative Views are to be Entered Here" and "Only Liberal Views are to be Entered Here" as two of the topic headings?

If people want to have discussions segregated to the select few, they need to start a locked blog for which one needs a password and for which one needs to be carefully scrutinized and vetted.

I was never a fan of sororities that were "exclusive". There have been too many years in the shameful side of this country's history when people have been summarily excluded. "Irish need not apply" posted outside the hiring office of a factory. "Jews not welcome" on the welcome mats of country clubs. And we don't need to elaborate upon the nastiness aimed at Black people. Hey, that nastiness is still aimed, with arrows being flung at our President.

So don't pull that "our topic" bull dinky around here. Until Admin gives up on all this nonsense and deletes General Chit Chat, or restricts it and censors it, stop whining like a spoiled child and tough it out like a grown up.

If you have ever had employment in a fairly large work place, I am sure there have been fellow workers who became friends for life and others you despised. There were good workers, slackers, sneaks, bright people, stupid people, all varieties of people. And somehow we got along without running to HR with petty complaints or flinging insults. If you can be civil to people's faces, you can be civil behind the cloak of anonymity. It is liberating.


----------



## maysmom

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha! I asked ten or so questions three days ago to KFN in the course of a conversation we were having on ANOTHER thread.
> 
> Naturally, the Libs on that thread insulted, attacked and mocked me for my questions to KFN.
> 
> Then I had a mini medical event in my family, so couldn't get back to KFN who did take the time to answer my questions.
> 
> I also PM'd KFN to explain why I never continued the discussion.
> 
> Now, I see Ingried has answered the questions here.
> 
> Just ignore - I did - didn't read a single word. I haven't responded to her or the other loon Libs for months, and have no intention to listen now.
> 
> They post hundreds, that's right, hundreds of pages of insults and attacks to all non-Libs, and say nothing or interest or intelligent. So who in their right mind would read anything they ever say.
> 
> That is precisely why Ingried answered here. The Libs are desperate for intelligent conversation and cannot find it amongst themselves, so they want to talk to me and the great folks who frequent this thread.


That last line of yours is the funniest thing I've read in a long time! A legend in your own mind!
:lol:


----------



## west coast kitty

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree.
> 
> We're so excited. In ten days we will have our mortgage PIF!!!
> 
> We've done a lot of costly improvements to our home and as we've discussed privately, we're about to start the remaining interior updates next month.
> 
> Then, all my buds are invited to a summer * "It's Ours" * bash.


Congrats KPG, it's a wonderful feeling to have that mortgage disappear!


----------



## thumper5316

maysmom said:


> Feel free to ignore, even though the questions were first introduced by your fearless leader--
> :twisted: :twisted:


--On a completely separate thread. Please feel free to post your responses to those questions on _that thread_. I have not gone to those threads for the longest time simply because I don't like the constant name calling that always seems to happen by the liberal leaning ladies. I like the calm that this thread seems to offer me.


----------



## soloweygirl

Lukelucy said:


> I guess I have made 5 sweaters of her's. Most from her book Little Cake. Here they are:


Pretty sweaters LL.


----------



## maysmom

maysmom said:


> Are you inferring that the RWNs were constipated?? No wonder there wasn't any prune juice at the store--


----------



## soloweygirl

knitpresentgifts said:


> Does the ice cream hold up well in your RV freezer? I mean, before you get to putting it on the dump cakes?


Absolutely. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maysmom

thumper5316 said:


> --On a completely separate thread. Please feel free to post your responses to those questions on _that thread_. I have not gone to those threads for the longest time simply because I don't like the constant name calling that always seems to happen by the liberal leaning ladies. I like the calm that this thread seems to offer me.


If you equate calm with mindlessness, carry on. There is no limit as to where anyone can post on this forum.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

Janeway said:


> Oh, Purl, you have been fooled by your so called friends--Susan has been writing a book for over 2 years, Not! Then there is a pilot! Not! A psychologist! Not!
> 
> Why don't you & gang knit something & show it? Oh, I know, none of your gang knits! Right?
> 
> None of your gang are funny as you think--coming here as you are bored with each other! Yes!
> 
> Get a life as some of your gang "must" be interesting people but haven't shown it yet!


I am sorry you missed the photos I posted of my work. But if you care to check my posts you will find there are pictures of my work on KP. I am a little tardy in that I have not posted a picture of my crocheted lap rug, I used the Bavarian crochet technique. I did post questions regarding how large I should make it. I am half way its companion. I have tweeked the pattern slightly as some people think the wrong side is the right side of the work. This is due to the fact that when you join in a different colour yarn you see both colours on the right side. I do show these people the pattern book showing finished items with the two colours showing on the right side of the item. But then you know all about Bavarian crochet. My postings of my work disproves your statement that 'none of your gang knits. Yes, I posted pictures of both knitting and crocheting.


----------



## soloweygirl

Lukelucy said:


> Don't think I am... Thank you for saying that, though. I am really a beginner. As I said, I have time on my hands!


If so, you are a very talented beginner. A natural I would say.


----------



## soloweygirl

galinipper said:


> O.K. now I know I have to get a DO. I have to get some of that bread in my belly very soon. With butter and homemade jam. It is almost strawberry season.


I offer my assistance in the devouring of your "mistakes". Yum, homemade jam.


----------



## soloweygirl

Jokim said:


> OK, I have a confession to make to you ladies and gent. After seeing the pic of the DO with the tripod legs and cover, my mom's does not look anything like that.
> Hers is heavy enameled with thick 3/8" (at least) cast iron walls, deep, shaped in an oval shape. She stewed chickens for Sunday dinner in it. I love it for my no-knead bread because it can be preheated to 450 deg. in the oven for the bread dough to get the proper crust. I guess it's used for the same purpose, except I probably couldn't use it very easily for camping cooking.


You could probably fashion some kind of tripod that the DO could sit upon and it would work the same way as the other kind. It just needs to be elevated enough for the coals to fit underneath and not touch the DO.


----------



## soloweygirl

galinipper said:


> Looks like I may be the only one on here right now so I think I'll just post some pics.


Why bother JUMPING? Just roll over them. (Better results)


----------



## Knitted by Nan

Country Bumpkins said:


> why in heck are the libs on our site?


I think you mean 'thread'. Knitting Paradise is the 'site' and I see nothing in the rules that state it is a conservative site and that only conservatives can post on Knitting Paradise. I believe the same thing applies to the individual threads on the site. There are no rules or regulations that forbid or deny non conservatives to post on any thread. To do that you would have to be a monitored site and people would have to apply to post on any particular thread. Perhaps you could ask if all threads could be locked until posters state whether they are liberal, conservative, etc, and then they would only be allowed to post their point of view on a thread that mirrors their leanings. I think that would be a bit dull and boring. No exchange of views, just a type in love fest. Everyone telling everyone else how right and correct they are and how incorrect and wrong everyone else is.

So, the same question could be asked of you. Why do you post on threads that espouse a non conservative point of view.


----------



## west coast kitty

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> The hypocrisy is on BOTH sides! I left "their" thread as to not antagonize. But others continue to antagonize them, thus you get this! You reap what you sow!


I agree with you that there is more than enough hypocrisy in the world. But antagonistic comments that might be made on other threads do not need to carry over here - most of us on this thread rarely post on the Lib "claimed" LOLL or POV, or even on the other hot threads for that matter.

This is the post that Purl made that led to your decision to leave the LOLL thread. Before and after Purl's post, several of the other people who have been posting here since yesterday supported that attitude. Believing that message is acceptable for "their" thread and then coming here to deliberately cause dissension shows their lack of character and qualifies as sanctimonious hypocrisy in my books.



Poor Purl said:


> As a matter of fact, this particular thread was designed to be a place where we lefties could relax and talk about whatever we wanted to without worrying about some righties coming in just to annoy us. That's why it has no particular title. Well, that's over with, thanks to you. I'm unwatching until we get it back.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

MarilynKnits said:


> "Your" site? Did somebody put up a gate for which one needs the secret password to enter?
> 
> I thought the premise of forum topics was to open issues, whether they are political or questions on opinions on knitting needle brands, to any active member of KP who wishes to make his or her views known.
> 
> Does Admin have "Only Conservative Views are to be Entered Here" and "Only Liberal Views are to be Entered Here" as two of the topic headings?
> 
> If people want to have discussions segregated to the select few, they need to start a locked blog for which one needs a password and for which one needs to be carefully scrutinized and vetted.
> 
> I was never a fan of sororities that were "exclusive". There have been too many years in the shameful side of this country's history when people have been summarily excluded. "Irish need not apply" posted outside the hiring office of a factory. "Jews not welcome" on the welcome mats of country clubs. And we don't need to elaborate upon the nastiness aimed at Black people. Hey, that nastiness is still aimed, with arrows being flung at our President.
> 
> So don't pull that "our topic" bull dinky around here. Until Admin gives up on all this nonsense and deletes General Chit Chat, or restricts it and censors it, stop whining like a spoiled child and tough it out like a grown up.
> 
> If you have ever had employment in a fairly large work place, I am sure there have been fellow workers who became friends for life and others you despised. There were good workers, slackers, sneaks, bright people, stupid people, all varieties of people. And somehow we got along without running to HR with petty complaints or flinging insults. If you can be civil to people's faces, you can be civil behind the cloak of anonymity. It is liberating.


 :thumbup: Well said. Remember, this is not North Korea but a chat site and all views are welcome.


----------



## soloweygirl

maysmom said:


> Is this the questionnaire KGB makes prospective minions fill out?
> Well, I want equal time, so here goes--
> 
> 1. Anyone not living paycheck-to-paycheck is living well in my neck of the woods. Definitions of net worth are as variable and arbitrary as penis sizes.
> 
> 2. I've been registered to vote as soon as Iwas of legal age. I vote in every state and federal election and most town ones. Party? Here's a few: Tupperware, Princess House, Naughty Nightie, Partylite, Tastefully Simple, cocktails, birthday and retirement parties. Showed up, too. No pot parties, unfortunately, nobody would spring for the good stuff.
> 
> 3. Regan bankrupted us enough to turn ketchup into a vegetable for school kids. Charming but cheap bastard. Both
> he and Bill did provide an embarrassment of riches in the joke department. I'd take out a loan to win a dinner with Bill, but no cigars please, I'm a nonsmoker.
> 
> 4. For one, this administration is being led by a man of color.
> 'Nuff said? Shall we hear what Mr. Sterling has to say about Mr. Obama?
> 
> 5. I've lobbied for more pay, more time off, less duties, more jewelry, and of course, more yarn. The "lobby ees" usually just
> agreed to the yarn, but it had to be from Hobby Lobby, I had to be a rabid Christian with an assigned pew in church, use only certain methods of birth control, and patronize Chik-Fil-A.
> 
> 6. Most of us who have a clue are fully aware that the wealthy tell Congress exactly what legislation to write and to be sure that said legislation passes. Some, like the Koch brothers, have a firm grip on enough influential short hairs to ensure that things will go their way. Pronounced correctly, the name "Koch" fits all the whole unsavory results well.
> 
> 7. Most certainly, I have created and started enterprises that earned me self-employed income. Are we talking ongoing, past, or present? Horizontal or vertical? Passive or aggressive? Legal or illegal?
> 
> 8. I have been serving in a public capacity since I was a Girl Scout. Been a public employee for 20+ years. Served plenty of spaghetti and pizza benefits. Never served summons, though.
> 
> 9. I've been to both state and federal capitals when sessions were going on. Thought I was in daycare rooms, what with the napping, whining, and tattling. Better furniture, but no snacks,though.
> 
> 10. I've contributed to town, state, and federal campaigns. Since everyone running for office has more $ than I do, my contributions are of the timely variety. Lots of word-of-mouth information sharing for all concerned, both pro and con. Never been to any of those rollicking after-election parties, or I would have included them in question 2.
> 
> And so, fellow KPers, there you go. I stand as far from the inner sanctum of RWNs as possible, but I can wave as you go by--


Anyone who starts their post by bashing the person they are replying to has lost all credibility in my book. Keep waving as long as you keep moving on by.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

WendyBee said:


> I`m sorry I haven`t been around much lately. I have been going gangbusters on a knitting and sewing project that has to be sent off on May 31st to a friend of mine in Ohio.
> In late December she sent me her Mothers heirloom crocheted afghan for me to repair. I got an email from her asking how it was going. SO I immediately put everything else aside and started on the many repairs. Now I`m knitting a lace edging, and then sewing it on afterwards. I`ve used a ball of red yarn already, and am about to start another skein.
> Busy busy busy as always.


You are such a giving person WBee. I should call you BusyBee from now on.


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> small minds .............


Exactly, they are playing follow the leader. Since Huckleberry was the first to post, I guess she was crowned leader for the day. One can't deny that they are all good followers, as they prove over and over again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

west coast kitty said:


> It was your LOLL thread (not WOW) that Nebraska was pushed out of. The group of you that then invade this thread just to stir the pot and get a few digs at KPG are #1 Hypocrites. You know that we enjoy our space as much as you do yours, but that doesn't stop you from intruding just to be mean.
> 
> It took you and some of your friends long enough to realize that you could have a discussion with someone that had a different point of view without getting nasty. Now that you've made that first step with Nebraska, maybe you could try it with another and another .......


Thanks for having my back WCK; but don't fret about them. I don't. Their digs aren't working because I don't read their posts.

The way I learn about their insulting attacks is from friends and others on KP, like you!

I learned they called me out by name for months and hundreds of pages on the WOW thread I think. Don't they have anything better to do than spread their brand of hatred?

They claim they want discussion? They don't. I sometimes posts things that I believe might lead to interesting discussions, and they apparently mocked and insulted me and then when that got them no where, appeared on this thread to post their hate.

Why they believe that places them in a discussion or good light is beyond my understanding.

I think they make themselves appear like ignorant fools.

What do I know - nothing, according to them, so I don't bother reading or responding to them. Works for me.


----------



## soloweygirl

Gerslay said:


> Sheesh...they even woke up poor ole Cheeky and dragged her out of her hibernation! Poor thing. So sad!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I'm channeling damemary's replies. How did I do?


----------



## knitpresentgifts

joeysomma said:


> Knitter from Nebraska -- You are wrong!. War on Women was started because of abortion being the war on women. Their posting has been about almost everything else. The articles about abortion are to remind them of the purpose of that thread. If they do not like it, they are free to ignore or go elsewhere.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Country Bumpkins said:


> why in heck are the libs on our site?


Because they want intelligent discussion and cannot find it on their threads since everyone on KP ignores them and it doesn't work out too well when they turn on each other.


----------



## soloweygirl

damemary said:


> Nebraska is back on WOW. We're all beginning to understand each other. KnitterfromNB and KPG are scuffing at the moment. Some us get bored with nice-nice and recipes. Thought you might enjoy a bit of variety.


What variety?


----------



## soloweygirl

Poor Purl said:


> Ooh, you're right. I don't want to be here when the cream cheese shows up again.


Never fear, you wouldn't be invited to participate anyway.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks for having my back WCK; but don't fret about them. I don't. Their digs aren't working because I don't read their posts.
> 
> The way I learn about their insulting attacks is from friends and others on KP, like you!
> 
> I learned they called me out by name for months and hundreds of pages on the WOW thread I think. Don't they have anything better to do than spread their brand of hatred?
> 
> They claim they want discussion? They don't. I sometimes posts things that I believe might lead to interesting discussions, and they apparently mocked and insulted me and then when that got them no where, appeared on this thread to post their hate.
> 
> Why they believe that places them in a discussion or good light is beyond my understanding.
> 
> I think they make themselves appear like ignorant fools.
> 
> What do I know - nothing, according to them, so I don't bother reading or responding to them. Works for me.


Well girl, you certainly get your knickers in a twist over something you do not read. I think you are making yourself look the ignorant fool, ranting and raving about something you have not read. You cannot condemn something if you have not read it. If we all did that we would all be living in a state similar to North Korea. Remember, Hitler and Stalin rose to power because people were too frightened to question them. Their lives depended on them paying lip service to the ranting of these two dictators. They went along with them in order to live. Your point of view is not the only point of view, although your followers would have you believe this to be so.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

west coast kitty said:


> Congrats KPG, it's a wonderful feeling to have that mortgage disappear!


Thanks. We've prepaid massive amounts for years, but bought two new cars three years ago and have completed lots of expansive (and expensive) home improvements (boiler, roof, exterior walls, floors, doors, gardens, trenching, machines, shed, etc.)

Yet, we are very blessed to become financial independent while still young enough to enjoy our blessings. God is good; we believe to whom much is given, much is expected. We have been blessed and do our best to pay it forward.

You and your hubby are coming to our * It's Ours * bash. No questions asked as are all my Denim friends and significant others.


----------



## soloweygirl

theyarnlady said:


> Off to see my Dad, thanks everyone for your prayers . Please please do not stop. It is the best of times it is the worst of times.
> But have seen so many miracles happening for my dad.Still not out of woods, but brother said when he saw him he look terrible when in the hospital . Blood pressure over 200. But when moved to nursing home blood pressure back to normal and he seem to be doing better. Still has to be in rehab. Want so to get him back to assisted living. As only 13 people there more like home.
> Plus family far away have all called even ones who did not need to. Lots of love going out to him from all of you, and family.
> One my cousin Susan in Calif. was standing outside watching wild fires near. She had to leave once but was allowed to return to home.
> My Dad is all that matters.
> Have so much to do tomorrow to help him. Plus need time to let him know he is loved and can do things yet.
> 
> Joey thanks for asking your prayer group.
> 
> I see you all as a bunch of wonderful mature women. Please remember life is to short to act the way that has been done here.
> Also see that it was done in a group by a bunch of old women, not one but all. Not one alone but all.


Yarnie, I'm glad that your dad is doing better and is out of the hospital. I, too, am hoping he can go back to the assisted living center. He would do better there as he considers that center his home.

Please take care of yourself during this difficult time. Sending more HUGS.


----------



## MarilynKnits

soloweygirl said:


> Never fear, you wouldn't be invited to participate anyway.


Sort of reminds me of Groucho Marx. He was blackballed from a fancy country club, probably as much for being witty as for being Jewish. He said he was fine with that. He would not want to belong to an organization with himself as a member.

Of course in real life, we are known by the company we keep. I am happy to have the warm, funny, and supportive friends I have acquired. Sometimes I do go slumming, but it reinforces my choices of friends.


----------



## maysmom

soloweygirl said:


> Anyone who starts their post by bashing the person they are replying to has lost all credibility in my book. Keep waving as long as you keep moving on by.


No worries, Solowey, you'll be kept moving along.


----------



## soloweygirl

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree.
> 
> We're so excited. In ten days we will have our mortgage PIF!!!
> 
> We've done a lot of costly improvements to our home and as we've discussed privately, we're about to start the remaining interior updates next month.
> 
> Then, all my buds are invited to a summer * "It's Ours" * bash.


Congratulations on the PIF. That certainly is a milestone and worth celebrating. We should have lots of cream cheese recipes at the "It's Ours" bash.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

joeysomma said:


> Then you will really own your home instead of your home owning you.
> 
> When we married, being out of debt was my first goal. It took 16 years.


Thanks Joey. I actually used to teach seminars on how to prepay your mortgage properly (not simply paying some amount of $) so you avoid all the exorbitant interest you agree to pay to your mortgage holder.

Our property is worth a fairly princely sum, but had we paid three times the principle in interest like we agreed, we'd never be out of debt. We never thought we needed to do much to our homestead, but as a homeowner, you know how that goes.

DH and I do most of our own work, and thinking back, we've done approximately $130K in home improvements already with more projects to begin soon.

You know, it never ends, BUT our mortgage will finally disappear.

I have a painted brick that looks like a house (is supposed to be a door stop). When we receive the PIF mortgage for our files, we'll write our surname over the door on the brick in the empty space. (A cute reminder of our accomplishment.)

Don't miss our party; I've been told I'm a great PPP (professional party planner).

:-D


----------



## Gerslay

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree.
> 
> We're so excited. In ten days we will have our mortgage PIF!!!
> 
> We've done a lot of costly improvements to our home and as we've discussed privately, we're about to start the remaining interior updates next month.
> 
> Then, all my buds are invited to a summer * "It's Ours" * bash.


That's awesome, KFG, and congratulations on the consistency and perseverence that brought it about. We are mortgage free too...except for a small note on some remodeling and landscaping projects we are also debt free.

I'll be at your mortgage burning party for sure! Let me know what I can bring.


----------



## soloweygirl

WendyBee said:


> Good morning all.
> Wow we`re more than halfway through May and we got a frost advisory last night.
> You`ve had your little joke Mother Nature - can we have our gorgeous weather back please?
> Regards,
> West Virginia


I think Mother Nature is just reminding us that she is in charge of the weather. She is thumbing her nose at global warming, or climate change or the new one, climate disruption (because the other 2 don't apply any longer). The French are calling it climate chaos and have stated that we only have 500 days before the chaos hits.


----------



## Gerslay

knitpresentgifts said:


> Love this image Gerslay!


Thanks....I love it too!


----------



## Gerslay

Country Bumpkins said:


> why in heck are the libs on our site?


They're getting bored with each other?


----------



## Gerslay

joeysomma said:


> Then you will really own your home instead of your home owning you.
> 
> When we married, being out of debt was my first goal. It took 16 years.


That's so great, joeysomma...financial freedom is a blessing. Congratulations!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

soloweygirl said:


> Congratulations on the PIF. That certainly is a milestone and worth celebrating. We should have lots of cream cheese recipes at the "It's Ours" bash.


Thank you. Why does cream cheese have anything to do with the bash? Are we supposed to smash it or something?

I sometimes use it in dips, am I missing something?

Bring your kayak to our bash; and mosquito spray.

I should warn you, our parties are interactive with adult games, music, food and laughter galore.

Be ready.


----------



## soloweygirl

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> It was kpg that started this! She goes on WOW and makes provocative statements and then expects that they won't return in kind???


Give it a rest!! You are sounding more and more like the crying tattle tale on the playground.


----------



## west coast kitty

WendyBee said:


> I`m sorry I haven`t been around much lately. I have been going gangbusters on a knitting and sewing project that has to be sent off on May 31st to a friend of mine in Ohio.
> In late December she sent me her Mothers heirloom crocheted afghan for me to repair. I got an email from her asking how it was going. SO I immediately put everything else aside and started on the many repairs. Now I`m knitting a lace edging, and then sewing it on afterwards. I`ve used a ball of red yarn already, and am about to start another skein.
> Busy busy busy as always.


I get worn out just reading about your activities :XD: You have a kind and generous spirit Wendy. I'm sure your friend will be thrilled to have her Mom's afghan back and ready for another generation.


----------



## Gerslay

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you. Why does cream cheese have anything to do with the bash? Are we supposed to smash it or something?
> 
> I sometimes use it in dips, am I missing something?
> 
> Bring your kayak to our bash; and mosquito spray.
> 
> I should warn you, our parties are interactive with adult games, music, food and laughter galore.
> 
> Be ready.


The Pearlescent one won't come to D&P because she h-h-h-h-hates cream cheese and can't abide all the recipes we put up!

Speaking of which....(brb)


----------



## WendyBee

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are such a giving person WBee. I should call you BusyBee from now on.


LOL Gifty. A pal of mine on Twitter calls me Beezy or Beezer. Makes me laugh everytime.
There are times like this I wish I could crochet. Some of the restoration I`ve done is to mimic crochet for the largest holes in different yarn the best I could match up. The afghan is over 40 years old, and I doubt if I could find the same yarn today.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> That's awesome, KFG, and congratulations on the consistency and perseverence that brought it about. We are mortgage free too...except for a small note on some remodeling and landscaping projects we are also debt free.
> 
> I'll be at your mortgage burning party for sure! Let me know what I can bring.


You and your husband! I cannot wait. I mean it, I want all my friends to come to our house and help us enjoy the fellowship of good friends, food, music, laughter and life.

Congrats to you as well. I already feel liberated. I've been teaching others how to rid themselves of their mortgages and recently a couple of "students" became mortgage free following my instructions.

Now, it is our turn; $4,600 and gone!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> The Pearlescent one won't come to D&D because she h-h-h-h-hates cream cheese and can't abide all the recipes we put up!
> 
> Speaking of which....(brb)


What the hay .... :shock:


----------



## MarilynKnits

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Joey. I actually used to teach seminars on how to prepay your mortgage properly (not simply paying some amount of $) so you avoid all the exorbitant interest you agree to pay to your mortgage holder.
> 
> Our property is worth a fairly princely sum, but had we paid three times the principle in interest like we agreed, we'd never be out of debt. We never thought we needed to do much to our homestead, but as a homeowner, you know how that goes.
> 
> DH and I do most of our own work, and thinking back, we've done approximately $130K in home improvements already with more projects to begin soon.
> 
> You know, it never ends, BUT our mortgage will finally disappear.
> 
> I have a painted brick that looks like a house (is supposed to be a door stop). When we receive the PIF mortgage for our files, we'll write our surname over the door on the brick in the empty space. (A cute reminder of our accomplishment.)
> 
> Don't miss our party; I've been told I'm a great PPP (professional party planner).
> 
> :-D


We were given what turned out to be excellent advice when we bought our first home. Prepay as much principal as possible until the house is half paid off. Using my income to pay principal and living on my husbands for a few years, we were able to pay off a 30 year mortgage in 13 and save thousands in interest. Along the way, money gifts from parents, dividend checks from our modest investments, and whatever I saved couponing at the grocery went into our principal fund. We saved hugely on interest.

Good for you that you are paid off. It is always a relief to be free of debt.


----------



## WendyBee

west coast kitty said:


> I get worn out just reading about your activities :XD: You have a kind and generous spirit Wendy. I'm sure your friend will be thrilled to have her Mom's afghan back and ready for another generation.


Thanks westy. I hope the same thing too that her grandchildren will have that afghan eventually.
Here`s the edging I chose for it with slight adjustments to make the leaf part look more authentic.
http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/bessies_leaf_lace/


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

Quote:
I agree with you that there is more than enough hypocrisy in the world. But antagonistic comments that might be made on other threads do not need to carry over here - most of us on this thread rarely post on the Lib "claimed" LOLL or POV, or even on the other hot threads for that matter.

This is the post that Purl made that led to your decision to leave the LOLL thread. Before and after Purl's post, several of the other people who have been posting here since yesterday supported that attitude. Believing that message is acceptable for "their" thread and then coming here to deliberately cause dissension shows their lack of character and qualifies as sanctimonious hypocrisy in my books.

Poor Purl wrote:
As a matter of fact, this particular thread was designed to be a place where we lefties could relax and talk about whatever we wanted to without worrying about some righties coming in just to annoy us. That's why it has no particular title. Well, that's over with, thanks to you. I'm unwatching until we get it back.
End quote.

You say "most of us on this thread rarely post on the lib .....". I agree! You are correct. But some do and some post antagonistic statements designed to provoke. You can't judge all by the actions of a few, nor can you condemn one side without condemning the other. If everyone would allow others to express their feelings without condemnation, all would be better off! A week or so ago, I asked everyone to stop the name calling and insults. The libs really did stop! I was able to disagree and they were able to disagree with me. I enjoyed the discourse even though we didn't agree. I heard their side and they heard mine. Perhaps no minds were changed but we listened to one another. And then some came and restarted the hurling of insults and what you see here, is the result!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

WendyBee said:


> LOL Gifty. A pal of mine on Twitter calls me Beezy or Beezer. Makes me laugh everytime.
> There are times like this I wish I could crochet. Some of the restoration I`ve done is to mimic crochet for the largest holes in different yarn the best I could match up. The afghan is over 40 years old, and I doubt if I could find the same yarn today.


I hear ya BusyB. I don't know how to crochet either. I have some pretty patterns, and wish I learned how. Perhaps someday. I did finish another toddler dress last night and started my last of them for a bit. Then I want to make something for me. I have lots of sewing projects I want to do as well.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks for having my back WCK; but don't fret about them. I don't. Their digs aren't working because I don't read their posts.
> 
> The way I learn about their insulting attacks is from friends and others on KP, like you!
> 
> I learned they called me out by name for months and hundreds of pages on the WOW thread I think. Don't they have anything better to do than spread their brand of hatred?
> 
> They claim they want discussion? They don't. I sometimes posts things that I believe might lead to interesting discussions, and they apparently mocked and insulted me and then when that got them no where, appeared on this thread to post their hate.
> 
> Why they believe that places them in a discussion or good light is beyond my understanding.
> 
> I think they make themselves appear like ignorant fools.
> 
> What do I know - nothing, according to them, so I don't bother reading or responding to them. Works for me.


You give as good as you get! You say to ignore but you don't! You stir things up and then retreat and say you don't care! Maybe if you stop, they will stop.


----------



## WendyBee

It was so chilly last night I had to get my robe, pjs and sweaters out of storage. Friday evening I took the thick luxurious comforter cover out of storage and put it on the bed for extra warmth. I made that extra thick comforter cover in January, and it`s so warm and toasty.
We have this chilly weather for about 4 more days.Temperatures tonight are in the high 30`s!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> You give as good as you get! You say to ignore but you don't! You stir things up and then retreat and say you don't care! Maybe if you stop, they will stop.


I'll ask you once to stop lying and defaming me and lying about what I do or say. I told you I'd ignore you, and I have and am asking YOU now to stop. Thank you.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

soloweygirl said:


> Give it a rest!! You are sounding more and more like the crying tattle tale on the playground.


Well, thank you! I was responding to someone else's comment. Is that not allowed?


----------



## Gerslay

I kept forgetting to add my favorite cream cheese recipe to D&P's collection:

SMOKED SALMON SPREAD

 6 ounce can Alaskan Smoked Salmon (red, not pink)
 8 ounces Philly cream cheese (whipped is okay but regular is better)
 Options: capers, ground nuts, or finely chopped parsley 

 Warm cream cheese to room temperature. 
 Add the salmon (with the skin and oil) and mix with fork or in the food processor.
 Put into a serving dish and refrigerate for two hours to blend flavors. 
 Remove from refrigerator 30 minutes before serving. 
 Capers, ground nuts, or finely chopped parsley may be added for garnish. 
 Serve on bland crackers to accentuate the salmon.
 Serves 6


----------



## west coast kitty

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> It was kpg that started this! She goes on WOW and makes provocative statements and then expects that they won't return in kind???


I don't understand your point Nebraska. The last time I looked there were plenty of provocative comments on WOW coming from all directions. What does that have to do with D&P? or with LOLL and POV for that matter?

WOW and other political threads were created for discussion or information and were not intended as places for friends to build a community which is what both sides have asked for in "their" threads. There is no excuse for the rudeness that intruded here last night.


----------



## Gerslay

soloweygirl said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I'm channeling damemary's replies. How did I do?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

west coast kitty said:


> I don't understand your point Nebraska. The last time I looked there were plenty of provocative comments on WOW coming from all directions. What does that have to do with D&P? or with LOLL and POV for that matter?
> 
> WOW and other political threads were created for discussion or information and were not intended as places for friends to build a community which is what both sides have asked for in "their" threads. There is no excuse for the rudeness that intruded here last night.


My "point" is that if you bring it to them, they will bring it to you. One side won't stop unless the other stops. BOTH sides need to stop!


----------



## west coast kitty

WendyBee said:


> Thanks westy. I hope the same thing too that her grandchildren will have that afghan eventually.
> Here`s the edging I chose for it with slight adjustments to make the leaf part look more authentic.
> http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/bessies_leaf_lace/


That's such a beautiful edging Wendy. But I have to admit that I would never have the patience to make a 12 stitch edging long enough to go around an entire afghan. Kudos to you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM

EveMCooke said:


> :thumbup: Well said. Remember, this is not North Korea but a chat site and all views are welcome.


A Korean friend told me that there is free travel between North and South in Korea if you are Korean. So what does that say about 'this is my thread, no this is my thread'? The only thread you own is the one in your stash.


----------



## Gerslay

WendyBee said:


> Thanks westy. I hope the same thing too that her grandchildren will have that afghan eventually.
> Here`s the edging I chose for it with slight adjustments to make the leaf part look more authentic.
> http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/bessies_leaf_lace/


Beezer, that edging is lovely! You must have a lot of patience to even consider putting it on all around a big afghan.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

west coast kitty said:


> I don't understand your point Nebraska. The last time I looked there were plenty of provocative comments on WOW coming from all directions. What does that have to do with D&P? or with LOLL and POV for that matter?
> 
> WOW and other political threads were created for discussion or information and were not intended as places for friends to build a community which is what both sides have asked for in "their" threads. There is no excuse for the rudeness that intruded here last night.


I didn't post on WOW to the Libs, I responded to KFN on that thread. So, now I'm being accused of "starting" something, being solely responsible for the Libs posting here and attacking the very person I responded to, one who regularly tells everyone her opinion and the fact she wants to hear from all sides. KFN made a provocative post against churches and Christians. I responded to her with my opinion which didn't line up with hers. I told her I was saddened by her post and words. I offered her encouragement in her Christian walk.

Don't take my word for it, read the archived posts.

You cannot please some people, ever.

Sorry, friends, if my words did encourage the Libs to post on this thread. Even when I don't post on a thread, they insult and attack me regardless. I'm sorry, I cannot control their actions nor would I want to. Everyone must do as they desire.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

joeysomma said:


> I knitted for years. I admired the delicate crocheted doilies like Janeway makes. I finally found a pattern for a knitted one, and excitedly knitted it until I came to the last round. It said *crochet*. I had already put so much time in it, I was not about to give up. I found a book that said "Teach yourself to Crochet." It was just chains and single crochet, but I did it. Now I probably crochet more than I knit.


I think I would be the same way. I've done chains and can do a single and double crochet stitch. I couldn't follow a pattern of instructions though.


----------



## SQM

Gerslay said:


> I kept forgetting to add my favorite cream cheese recipe to D&P's collection:
> 
> SMOKED SALMON SPREAD
> 
>  6 ounce can Alaskan Smoked Salmon (red, not pink)
>  8 ounces Philly cream cheese (whipped is okay but regular is better)
>  Options: capers, ground nuts, or finely chopped parsley
> 
>  Warm cream cheese to room temperature.
>  Add the salmon (with the skin and oil) and mix with fork or in the food processor.
>  Put into a serving dish and refrigerate for two hours to blend flavors.
>  Remove from refrigerator 30 minutes before serving.
>  Capers, ground nuts, or finely chopped parsley may be added for garnish.
>  Serve on bland crackers to accentuate the salmon.
>  Serves 6


Great sounding recipe. But why bland crackers and not a good bagel?


----------



## Gerslay

SQM said:


> Great sounding recipe. But why bland crackers and not a good bagel?


Bagels for brunch...crackers for tea time!


----------



## Gerslay

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think I would be the same way. I've done chains and can do a single and double crochet stitch. I couldn't follow a pattern of instructions though.


Me too! I can chain and single and double stitch but I can't read a pattern. I keep saying I'm going to take the time to learn, but I never do.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> Me too! I can chain and single and double stitch but I can't read a pattern. I keep saying I'm going to take the time to learn, but I never do.


Stop saying the words in my head. Use your own words. :-D


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

knitpresentgifts said:


> I didn't post on WOW to the Libs, I engaged KFN into a conversation on that thread. So, now I'm being accused of "starting" something, being solely responsible for the Libs posting here and attacking the very person I began a discussion with, one who regularly tells everyone her opinion and the fact she wants to hear from all sides. KFN made a provocative post against churches and Christians. I responded to her with my opinion which didn't agree with hers. I told her I was saddened by her post and words. I offered her encouragement in her Christian walk.
> 
> Don't take my word for it, read the archived posts.
> 
> You cannot please some people, ever.
> 
> Sorry, friends, if my words did encourage the Libs to post on this thread. Even when I don't post on a thread, they insult and attack me regardless. I'm sorry, I cannot control their actions so we all must accept them.


As I remember it, I made a political statement that I think both the democrats and the republicans are the same. They SAY different things but DO the same things. You didn't ask why I felt that way, you attacked. And then you posted the list of 10 questions. Others commented that your questions were too personal but I responded nonetheless. You pm'd me to explain why you hadn't responded but never did respond to my answers. The attack on my faith came much later and has nothing to do with this! So, don't take my word for it either. Read the posts.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> As I remember it, I made a political statement that I think both the democrats and the republicans are the same. They SAY different things but DO the same things. You didn't ask why I felt that way, you attacked. And then you posted the list of 10 questions. Others commented that your questions were too personal but I responded nonetheless. You pm'd me to explain why you hadn't responded but never did respond to my answers. The attack on my faith came much later and has nothing to do with this! So, don't take my word for it either. Read the posts.


Here is your post and my response. The church and Christian discussion between us took place two days later. I see NO place where I attacked you EVER.

Please show me where I attacked you as you continue to repeat that lie.
Also, show me where I "started" something because I posted AFTER your multiple posts to everyone else in that thread.

No one forced you to respond to my list of questions. I couldn't care less what anyone else said of them, didn't read their posts because I wasn't engaged with them and probably haven't responded to the Libs in that thread for probably six months prior. (yet you tell me I keep provoking them) Nevertheless, who cares. You and I were in a conversation.

You didn't have to answer by questions meant to begin me getting to know you better but chose to. I even kidded you about not having to respond. I was interested in hearing your thoughts on other topics. I had a medical emergency and was away for a time. Then you criticized me repeatedly for not responding after I had PM'd you the reason I didn't respond to your answers. You even asked me in a flippant way, why I had nothing to criticize in your answers.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Harry Reid is not the first nor the last to play that game. They ALL play games! Neither side is innocent or well intending! They all follow an agenda!





knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll disagree. Never before in history have I've seen such divisiveness and destruction of the rule of law and partisanship as I've seen by Reid in his position in the Senate. Reid is the first to shut down the Senate, actually institute the "nuclear option" to protect his Party and stop the filibuster and bring bills to the floor, discussion, voting, etc. such as he did. Also, he has publicly defamed and lied about and used the Senate floor to do so against members of only the Republ party. This is disgraceful; not politics.
> 
> I have a more positive attitude than you do and do not believe they all play games and all do not have good intentions or follow an agenda. I'm an optimist, not naive, educated, involved and observant.


----------



## Huckleberry

Janeway said:


> Bored with your own thread? Each quote here only proves none of you have anything important to do here on KP or in life!
> 
> You never wanted to talk "pilot" with me as I have 2 nephews who knows just about everything about flying as one teaches new pilots how to fly any plane for the US Air Force then the other one is a pilot for the US Air Force. He can fly anything the "force" has in the air.
> 
> You are dreaming my dear! Daydreams!


Janewy
let's say I have little interest in talking to you about important matters. The "force" ? Backyard Toy Planes?


----------



## maysmom

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Joey. I actually used to teach seminars on how to prepay your mortgage properly (not simply paying some amount of $) so you avoid all the exorbitant interest you agree to pay to your mortgage holder.
> 
> Our property is worth a fairly princely sum, but had we paid three times the principle in interest like we agreed, we'd never be out of debt. We never thought we needed to do much to our homestead, but as a homeowner, you know how that goes.
> 
> DH and I do most of our own work, and thinking back, we've done approximately $130K in home improvements already with more projects to begin soon.
> 
> You know, it never ends, BUT our mortgage will finally disappear.
> 
> I have a painted brick that looks like a house (is supposed to be a door stop). When we receive the PIF mortgage for our files, we'll write our surname over the door on the brick in the empty space. (A cute reminder of our accomplishment.)
> 
> Don't miss our party; I've been told I'm a great PPP (professional party planner).
> 
> :-D


The painted house in your avatar is cute. Did you paint it yourself? Nice job.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> why in heck are the libs on our site?


Hi CB, welcome back. Good question. They need to go away. Ignore!


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> I feel the same way, Thumper. It's a pain having to scroll past all this boring self-aggrandizement, but it's better than reading the stuff.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> Exactly. Let me know when the exterminator's finished.


Right! Get the bugs out!


----------



## Lukelucy

thumper5316 said:


> --On a completely separate thread. Please feel free to post your responses to those questions on _that thread_. I have not gone to those threads for the longest time simply because I don't like the constant name calling that always seems to happen by the liberal leaning ladies. I like the calm that this thread seems to offer me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Well, thank you! I was responding to someone else's comment. Is that not allowed?


 I'm commenting on how often you are making the same response, not on to whom you can respond.


----------



## Lukelucy

soloweygirl said:


> Pretty sweaters LL.


Thank you.


----------



## Lukelucy

knitpresentgifts said:


> You and your husband! I cannot wait. I mean it, I want all my friends to come to our house and help us enjoy the fellowship of good friends, food, music, laughter and life.
> 
> Congrats to you as well. I already feel liberated. I've been teaching others how to rid themselves of their mortgages and recently a couple of "students" became mortgage free following my instructions.
> 
> Now, it is our turn; $4,600 and gone!


Can I come?


----------



## SQM

Gerslay said:


> Bagels for brunch...crackers for tea time!


Got it! Now it really sounds delicious. Do you have tea shops where you live? We have a good one in New York called 'Alice's Tea Cup' and the decorating theme is all of Wonderland. And of course a few of the older hotels have 4:00 tea time but it costs mucho dineros.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> why in heck are the libs on our site?


Tell me about it! I innocently opened it up, and like Pandora's Box - there they were! Not a familiar avatar to be seen for about three pages! That was this morning - on about p. 20. Now it's almost 5 p.m., and they're up to p. 36 already.

I guess they got kicked off their other site and just had to talk to somebody.

I hope you had a nice weekend at your daughter's!


----------



## Gerslay

SQM said:


> Got it! Now it really sounds delicious. Do you have tea shops where you live? We have a good one in New York called 'Alice's Tea Cup' and the decorating theme is all of Wonderland. And of course a few of the older hotels have 4:00 tea time but it costs mucho dineros.


Yes, there are some lovely tea shops here and with interesting themes but none so cool as Alice's Wonderland. I'm more of a coffee drinker though...high test, cream, no sugar!


----------



## bonbf3

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Jokim.


I agree - they are lovely.


----------



## bonbf3

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway - I have in the oven cooking the results from your Zucchini Bread recipe. This time I made 12 muffins and one loaf of bread. We'll see how they turn out (as muffins).
> 
> I love your recipe! Thanks again for it.


I love the avatar, KPG. Very pretty!


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> I agree - they are lovely.


Thank you, Bon.


----------



## bonbf3

karverr said:


> we hook the tv antennae wire to their feelers then suck the head till the eyes pop back in the head and we can see our throat on tv, haha :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3

karverr said:


> Who pulled her chain


Good question. And when does the flush begin?


----------



## WendyBee

SQM said:


> Got it! Now it really sounds delicious. Do you have tea shops where you live? We have a good one in New York called 'Alice's Tea Cup' and the decorating theme is all of Wonderland. And of course a few of the older hotels have 4:00 tea time but it costs mucho dineros.


That reminds me of when I was a kid. My Grandfather made my Mother and all my Aunts a miniature Welsh dresser each for Christmas in the mid 1970`s. My Mother wanted to display miniature tea cups and plates on it, but couldn`t find china small enough. So later that year my Dad took us all up to London to Harrods, and my Mother was able to buy a miniature tea service in china from to display them.
My Grandfather was a wonderful self taught craftsman, he made some wonderful pieces of furniture over the years when he retired.


----------



## Huckleberry

Janeway said:


> Oh, Purl, you have been fooled by your so called friends--Susan has been writing a book for over 2 years, Not! Then there is a pilot! Not! A psychologist! Not!
> 
> Why don't you & gang knit something & show it? Oh, I know, none of your gang knits! Right?
> 
> None of your gang are funny as you think--coming here as you are bored with each other! Yes!
> 
> Get a life as some of your gang "must" be interesting people but haven't shown it yet!


Janeway
your jealousy is eating you alive. We know your friends are of a lesser kind, change your ways and you may move up a step.


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> I love that hat too! I hardly ever wear hats but just love making them; I should get past that and actually start wearing them.


I love the hats, too. I started wearing a hat to protect my scalp from the sun. (Yes, you can even have problems under your hair!) Hard to find cute ones that fit, but I have a couple. Hats can be so pretty - fun to "decorate' them.


----------



## WendyBee

west coast kitty said:


> That's such a beautiful edging Wendy. But I have to admit that I would never have the patience to make a 12 stitch edging long enough to go around an entire afghan. Kudos to you :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Westy. I measured the lace up one side, and it looks like I need 25 each side for a total of 100 lace repeats. I`m halfway there!!!


----------



## SQM

Gerslay said:


> Yes, there are some lovely tea shops here and with interesting themes but none so cool as Alice's Wonderland. I'm more of a coffee drinker though...high test, cream, no sugar!


Tough coffee drinker! Where is WNC? NYC is too cool.


----------



## bonbf3

Huckleberry said:


> maysmom
> you are a genius. Thank you for your valuable contribution. Huck.


Ah, yes. You are all geniuses. However, after all the attacks and insults from your group (with a few welcome exceptions - thank you both), I am really not interested in reading your questionnaire.


----------



## Gerslay

WendyBee said:


> That reminds me of when I was a kid. My Grandfather made my Mother and all my Aunts a miniature Welsh dresser each for Christmas in the mid 1970`s. My Mother wanted to display miniature tea cups and plates on it, but couldn`t find china small enough. So later that year my Dad took us all up to London to Harrods, and my Mother was able to buy a miniature tea service in china from to display them.
> My Grandfather was a wonderful self taught craftsman, he made some wonderful pieces of furniture over the years when he retired.


Sounds wonderful...seems like talent runs in the family.


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> Looks like the libs are bored tonight and decided to play "You Can Say That Again!"
> 
> Let's be patient with them. Now that they're numbers are dwindling down to a precious few, it shouldn't take too long for them to run through their roster!


Let's hope not.


----------



## SQM

bonbf3 said:


> Ah, yes. You are all geniuses. However, after all the attacks and insults from your group (with a few welcome exceptions - thank you both), I am really not interested in reading your questionnaire.


Please name the few welcome exceptions. They deserve an honorable mention.


----------



## bonbf3

thumper5316 said:


> What I hope you will do is to have the courtesy to confine your responses to the thread on which they were originally posted. I have no care to read anything you have to say.


I second that.


----------



## bonbf3

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> this deserves a prize. My Ribs are aching from laughter. It's a Keeper. KPG will have to give you a special Thank You. The contrast between her posting the questions and your answers is astounding. Obvously she is terrible dense and you tremendeously observing. Huck


A real knee-slapper. :roll:

If you're not Jeff Foxworthy, don't embarrass yourself.


----------



## bonbf3

SometimesaKnitter said:


> You know I come to this thread to not have to read all the spewing of crap from Liberals. I have heard enough from them to know I don't need to hear anymore. Of course they will say I haven't but that is their onus, not mine. I hope to be able to ignore them and the thing they call potus.


Yes, their posts are deliberately meant to hurt. Nice people, arent they? They are toxic.


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> Sheesh...they even woke up poor ole Cheeky and dragged her out of her hibernation! Poor thing. So sad!


Sad is only one word that describes it.


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> Sheesh...they even woke up poor ole Cheeky and dragged her out of her hibernation! Poor thing. So sad!


Sad is only one word that describes it.


----------



## bonbf3

Huckleberry said:


> Gerslay
> correction, Cheeky is neither poor nor old, just to set the record straight since you folks are always so bend on distortions.


Thank you. Cheeky's age and condition are two things I care deeply about.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

knitpresentgifts wrote:

I have a more positive attitude than you do and do not believe they all play games and all do not have good intentions or follow an agenda. I'm an optimist, not naive, educated, involved and observant.

In your last two sentences, you suggest that I do not have a positive attitude and that converse to you "I" am naive, uneducated, uninvolved and unobservant!


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> Good question. And when does the flush begin?


Soon I hope.


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> Off to see my Dad, thanks everyone for your prayers . Please please do not stop. It is the best of times it is the worst of times.
> But have seen so many miracles happening for my dad.Still not out of woods, but brother said when he saw him he look terrible when in the hospital . Blood pressure over 200. But when moved to nursing home blood pressure back to normal and he seem to be doing better. Still has to be in rehab. Want so to get him back to assisted living. As only 13 people there more like home.
> Plus family far away have all called even ones who did not need to. Lots of love going out to him from all of you, and family.
> One my cousin Susan in Calif. was standing outside watching wild fires near. She had to leave once but was allowed to return to home.
> My Dad is all that matters.
> Have so much to do tomorrow to help him. Plus need time to let him know he is loved and can do things yet.
> 
> Joey thanks for asking your prayer group.
> 
> I see you all as a bunch of wonderful mature women. Please remember life is to short to act the way that has been done here.
> Also see that it was done in a group by a bunch of old women, not one but all. Not one alone but all.


Have a safe trip, Yarnie. I'm praying for good things for you and your Dad.


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> Have a safe trip, Yarnie. I'm praying for good things for you and your Dad.


Same here, Yarnie. I know how you are feeling. Been there.


----------



## bonbf3

Janeway said:


> Bored with your own thread? Each quote here only proves none of you have anything important to do here on KP or in life!
> 
> You never wanted to talk "pilot" with me as I have 2 nephews who knows just about everything about flying as one teaches new pilots how to fly any plane for the US Air Force then the other one is a pilot for the US Air Force. He can fly anything the "force" has in the air.
> 
> You are dreaming my dear! Daydreams!


You are right, Jane.


----------



## bonbf3

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha! I asked ten or so questions three days ago to KFN in the course of a conversation we were having on ANOTHER thread.
> 
> Naturally, the Libs on that thread insulted, attacked and mocked me for my questions to KFN.
> 
> Then I had a mini medical event in my family, so couldn't get back to KFN who did take the time to answer my questions.
> 
> I also PM'd KFN to explain why I never continued the discussion.
> 
> Now, I see Ingried has answered the questions here.
> 
> Just ignore - I did - didn't read a single word. I haven't responded to her or the other loon Libs for months, and have no intention to listen now.
> 
> They post hundreds, that's right, hundreds of pages of insults and attacks to all non-Libs, and say nothing or interest or intelligent. So who in their right mind would read anything they ever say.
> 
> That is precisely why Ingried answered here. The Libs are desperate for intelligent conversation and cannot find it amongst themselves, so they want to talk to me and the great folks who frequent this thread.


I believe they do want to talk to us, but they just don't know how to do it.


----------



## bonbf3

Poor Purl said:


> I have found them to be some of the most interesting people I've met. It's a pity you're unwilling to accept that people who disagree with you are worth knowing. You and I have had interesting conversations; if you gave the others a chance, you'd find even more.


Never mind.


----------



## SQM

To The Ladies of the Left:

I am just noticing that Our Gerslay can be very witty. 

To the Ladies of the Right:

Are any of you reading "The Goldfinch" by Donna Tartt. (I have such troubles remembering titles and authors.) I am beginning to think I have been a victim of advertising hype.


----------



## bonbf3

knitpresentgifts said:


> Shout out to the Denim gang.
> 
> I say we all post everything we want to say on the POV (Liberal) or LOLL threads.
> 
> Nah, that would only make their threads look successful. We cannot lower ourselves to their level.
> 
> Don't waste a precious second of your time reading or responding to the ignorant. They do best on their own.


I don't go over there. It is a toxic thread meant to provoke and hurt. Not nice. Who needs it?


----------



## bonbf3

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> The hypocrisy is on BOTH sides! I left "their" thread as to not antagonize. But others continue to antagonize them, thus you get this! You reap what you sow!


I personally accept no responsibility for antagonizing anyone on WOW.


----------



## bonbf3

SQM said:


> I said that word on the wrong thread. Sorry. But your view is shared by many others who are not conservative.


I know that when I read the nasty posts over there, it makes me mad. It makes me want to act like a miserable, nasty b. I don't want to act like that, so I don't go there.

I've given up looking for the good over there. Of all the folks over there, only two people have conversed me in a pleasant way with me over there, as opposed to everybody over here.

The choice is easy, and it's a joy to be on this thread where people may disagree, but are always kind to each other.


----------



## bonbf3

knitpresentgifts said:


> Uh, huh. From the group that posted three hundred pages of nothing but crap and are only here BECAUSE KFN and I were having an intelligent conversation which all the Libs mocked and attacked as you and they ALWAYS do.
> 
> If you are bored with nice-nice and recipes what the heck are you doing here. Answer; seeking attention and acting like jerks.
> 
> Then because you are ignored, you post your nonsense on a successful thread to cause dissension and strife.
> 
> Grow up and do something positive and productive with your life.


Damemary, I am not bored with the topics on this thread. Reading the sarcastic comments from you and your friends is very unpleasant, so I don't do it. Yours was short, so I read it, but I don't plan to punish myself by reading posts that are deliberately nasty and, as for content, a waste of time.


----------



## west coast kitty

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Quote:
> You say "most of us on this thread rarely post on the lib .....". I agree! You are correct. But some do and some post antagonistic statements designed to provoke. You can't judge all by the actions of a few, nor can you condemn one side without condemning the other. If everyone would allow others to express their feelings without condemnation, all would be better off! A week or so ago, I asked everyone to stop the name calling and insults. The libs really did stop! I was able to disagree and they were able to disagree with me. I enjoyed the discourse even though we didn't agree. I heard their side and they heard mine. Perhaps no minds were changed but we listened to one another. And then some came and restarted the hurling of insults and what you see here, is the result!


After some hard slogging, you seem to have found a way to communicate - I really do hope it lasts for you. A few times in the past there have been brief periods of discussion but it has never lasted long.

I only participate in some of those threads once in a while, but in my experience many of those failures came about because some on the left enjoy mocking the right and resorting to stereotypes of Christians, conservatives and southerners rather than engaging in discussion. Last year it was Cheeky (backed up by her buddies) and a few months ago it was Purl (backed up by her buddies) who said these topics weren't really meant for discussions and it was fun to mock.

The situation isn't going to change as long as that attitude persists. Almost from the day KPG joined KP there have been obnoxious and down right crude comments made to and about her and they continued even when she didn't post on political threads.

I'm sorry that you choose to excuse their rudeness and hypocrisy on this thread because of posts made on another thread.


----------



## west coast kitty

I love how you decorated the brick for your avatar KPG. It will look perfect over your door.


----------



## WendyBee

Wow this is just amazing.170 years of American history in just one gif
http://weaselzippers.us/wp-content/uploads/US-Map-GIF1.gif


----------



## Lukelucy

WendyBee said:


> Wow this is just amazing.170 years of American history in just one gif
> http://weaselzippers.us/wp-content/uploads/US-Map-GIF1.gif


This is great! Thank you!


----------



## bonbf3

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> The tactics are no different on either side!!! Some on the right persist in repeatedly posting articles about abortion that are meant to antagonize. While I am against abortion (in any circumstance), I see this as being antagonistic and provocative. Several others go on to post comments that figuratively speaking, are just poking sticks at the libs. Why is this acceptable behavior from the right and not the left? I am conservative to the bone! I believe in GOD and in HIS son, JESUS CHRIST! I choose to follow HIM! And I don't believe that HE would approve of this behavior from HIS followers! We are humans. We slip up and sin. But at least recognize when we have sinned and betrayed HIM. Then repent and change!


I agree with what you said, Knitter. However, I think it's okay to talk about a pro-life position on this very pro-life thread. I also think it's okay to bring up a pro-choice topic on the liberal thread.

I think it's rather rude to bring up a subject just to provoke an argument unless you're on an argument-loving thread or are starting your own thread.

This is not an argument-loving thread. The liberal thread likes to debate. We do not. I think that's the difference.

Still, I think we should treat each other with respect always. If we did that, we could probably talk about anything.


----------



## bonbf3

MarilynKnits said:


> Aw, c'mon post. We need a laugh a day. Anyway, some of the love fest gets to be boring, even cloying. A little controversy gets *some* people thinking, not just debunking.


We have a lot of good laughs over here.


----------



## SQM

bonbf3 said:


> I know that when I read the nasty posts over there, it makes me mad. It makes me want to act like a miserable, nasty b. I don't want to act like that, so I don't go there.
> 
> I've given up looking for the good over there. Of all the folks over there, only two people have conversed me in a pleasant way with me over there, as opposed to everybody over here.
> 
> The choice is easy, and it's a joy to be on this thread where people may disagree, but are always kind to each other.


Yes to your point. But some of you can do the zingers quite well on the leftie's side of the fence. I was just fantasizing about doing Stitches Midwest and actually meeting y'all there. I would be thrilled to see a familiar 'name' there - regardless of how we lean. None of us are this - at least I hope not.


----------



## west coast kitty

WendyBee said:


> That reminds me of when I was a kid. My Grandfather made my Mother and all my Aunts a miniature Welsh dresser each for Christmas in the mid 1970`s. My Mother wanted to display miniature tea cups and plates on it, but couldn`t find china small enough. So later that year my Dad took us all up to London to Harrods, and my Mother was able to buy a miniature tea service in china from to display them.
> My Grandfather was a wonderful self taught craftsman, he made some wonderful pieces of furniture over the years when he retired.


What a nice memory Wendy. Does your Mom still have the dresser and china?


----------



## bonbf3

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Because the conservatives have been poking sticks at them on other sites. What goes around comes around! I don't understand why people can't discuss things without resorting to nastiness. But I guess they can't.


No, not "the conservatives." Very few of us ever post on there or even read it. When I first came on KP, I made a mistake in a post and was rebuked so resoundingly and condescendingly by someone then called "Conan" that I almost dropped off the whole thing. I don't hang around with people who act like that, my family doesn't act like that, I didn't allow my children to act like that, and I don't willingly participate because it makes me want to act like that.

I used to go there and try to discuss things in a civil way. Sometimes I would get a civil response. It always - without exception - became more and more hostile. There are two people over there who have been very nice. Two. And I would never say a bad word about them. But it's like banging your head against a brick wall. I finally realized that we're not changing each other's minds and gave up the constant wrangling. It's not healthy. You must have missed some of the posts from back then, but they were vicious. I'm glad for you if it's going well, but I'm not willing to get into it.


----------



## thumper5316

SQM said:


> Great sounding recipe. But why bland crackers and not a good bagel?


La Panzanella flatbread crackers are wonderful. Have you ever had them?


----------



## bonbf3

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> All threads evolve. I think that you know you are antagonizing them. Feel free but at least examine your motives. WWJD?


By your standards, Knitter, wouldn't it be wrong to start any thread about a controversial subject because it would be bound to offend (antagonize) someone on KP?


----------



## bonbf3

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> All threads evolve. I think that you know you are antagonizing them. Feel free but at least examine your motives. WWJD?


I don't think Jesus would approve of any vicious or cruel posts.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

bonbf3 said:


> By your standards, Knitter, wouldn't it be wrong to start any thread about a controversial subject because it would be bound to offend (antagonize) someone on KP?


I think that people can criticize ideas and opinions, without criticizing the person who made them.


----------



## Poor Purl

Before I say anything else, I need to confess that I overreached when I sent this to KFN:


Poor Purl said:


> As a matter of fact, this particular thread was designed to be a place where we lefties could relax and talk about whatever we wanted to without worrying about some righties coming in just to annoy us. That's why it has no particular title. Well, that's over with, thanks to you. I'm unwatching until we get it back.


Nobody else felt this way, and I had no right to chase her away. I have since apologized privately, and now publicly.



west coast kitty said:


> This is the post that Purl made that led to your decision to leave the LOLL thread. Before and after Purl's post, several of the other people who have been posting here since yesterday supported that attitude. Believing that message is acceptable for "their" thread and then coming here to deliberately cause dissension shows their lack of character and qualifies as sanctimonious hypocrisy in my books.


Oh, did you miss when Joeysomma and west coast kitty (wait, isn't that you?) came to LOLL to tell us how mistaken we were to think that underground pipelines might not be the safest thing for the environment? So you did post on LOLL; why is it "sanctimonious hypocrisy" for us to do the same on FF?

I've noticed a couple of you people call it hypocrisy when one of us does the same thing you've done. I think maybe your definition of hypocrisy differs from the one in the dictionary.


----------



## WendyBee

west coast kitty said:


> What a nice memory Wendy. Does your Mom still have the dresser and china?


My Mother passed away 5 years ago next month westy. My sister gave away all my Mothers things to charity.
Here is a pic of my Mother and Grandmother in London on the day she and my Grandmother went to Harrods. My Dad and Grandfather took me and my twin sis to the museums as we weren`t interested in shopping.
The pic was taken in 1972 or 73


----------



## Poor Purl

soloweygirl said:


> Give it a rest!! You are sounding more and more like the crying tattle tale on the playground.


Nope, never negative, never abusive.


----------



## SQM

thumper5316 said:


> La Panzanella flatbread crackers are wonderful. Have you ever had them?


Not sure that brand is here. Do they come in boxes or cellophane?

Are you retired? If so, give me one good tip on how to do it well.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

bonbf3 said:


> I don't think Jesus would approve of any vicious or cruel posts.


The point I was making is that those who believe in JESUS are admonished to forgive, not seven times but seventy times seven. So while HE wouldn't approve of any, HE would be especially disappointed in those who call themselves HIS followers. HE even warned us that we would be attacked for being HIS followers. Should we not try to represent ourselves as HE wanted? Is not more required of us?


----------



## Poor Purl

Gerslay said:


> The Pearlescent one won't come to D&P because she h-h-h-h-hates cream cheese and can't abide all the recipes we put up!
> 
> Speaking of which....(brb)


That's not the only reason I try to avoid this thread. But I do find it funny that every time I check it out, all I see (until last night) are kissy-face messages and recipes involving cream cheese (in addition to the truly insulting ones about us, which you're certainly entitled to post here). This dates from long before CB asked for such recipes.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

Thank you, Purl! It meant a lot to me when you apologized in private and means even more when you do so in public!


----------



## MarilynKnits

SQM said:


> Please name the few welcome exceptions. They deserve an honorable mention.


Since I am certain I am not one of them, may I suggest sainthood?


----------



## Jokim

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Thanks WCK! I was without power for three days and it really screwed up my week. What is it about losing power that makes me totally discombobulated? No damage here but a lot of damage just about 25 miles from here with an EF-3 tornado that was 1 1/2 miles across! My brother lives close to there and they had some damage. NO lives lost and not many injuries.


So glad you came through without any damage or harm, SometimesaKnitter. :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay

Poor Purl said:


> That's not the only reason I try to avoid this thread. But I do find it funny that every time I check it out, all I see (until last night) are kissy-face messages and recipes involving cream cheese (in addition to the truly insulting ones about us, which you're certainly entitled to post here). This dates from long before CB asked for such recipes.


----------



## MarilynKnits

bonbf3 said:


> A real knee-slapper. :roll:
> 
> If you're not Jeff Foxworthy, don't embarrass yourself.


Personally I prefer Jimmy Kimmel and Stephen Colbert.


----------



## Poor Purl

Lukelucy said:


> Hi CB, welcome back. Good question. They need to go away. Ignore!


When you came to talk about Michael Pollan's (IIRC) book with us, not one of us told you to go away. We treated you like an adult, accepted your opinions, asked questions. Are you incapable of doing likewise?


----------



## thumper5316

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think that people can criticize ideas and opinions, without criticizing the person who made them.


That's the problem. They always, ALWAYS resort to personal attacks. We are stupid, etc. I just don't want that. That's why I don't go there anymore. And now they've come here to mock us.


----------



## WendyBee

It always makes me laugh


----------



## Gerslay

WendyBee said:


> My Mother passed away 5 years ago next month westy. My sister gave away all my Mothers things to charity.
> Here is a pic of my Mother and Grandmother in London on the day she and my Grandmother went to Harrods. My Dad and Grandfather took me and my twin sis to the museums as we weren`t interested in shopping.
> The pic was taken in 1972 or 73


Your mother and grandmother were two very cool ladies...mom in her leather coat and her 'mod' shag haircut and grandmom doing her thing in her double breasted jacket. Far out ladies!


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

thumper5316 said:


> That's the problem. They always, ALWAYS resort to personal attacks. We are stupid, etc. I just don't want that. That's why I don't go there anymore. And now they've come here to mock us.


Not always! I'd like to ask everyone to just go back to where you're most comfortable. If you want to talk about gardening, recipes etc... (I'm not criticizing here. I like to talk about those things, sometimes) stay on D&P. Otherwise, just disperse. Everyone has had an opportunity to make their point made. No more is to be gained by interrupting what they want to talk about. Enough is enough!


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> Off to see my Dad, thanks everyone for your prayers . Please please do not stop. It is the best of times it is the worst of times.
> But have seen so many miracles happening for my dad.Still not out of woods, but brother said when he saw him he look terrible when in the hospital . Blood pressure over 200. But when moved to nursing home blood pressure back to normal and he seem to be doing better. Still has to be in rehab. Want so to get him back to assisted living. As only 13 people there more like home.
> Plus family far away have all called even ones who did not need to. Lots of love going out to him from all of you, and family.
> One my cousin Susan in Calif. was standing outside watching wild fires near. She had to leave once but was allowed to return to home.
> My Dad is all that matters.
> Have so much to do tomorrow to help him. Plus need time to let him know he is loved and can do things yet.
> 
> Joey thanks for asking your prayer group.
> 
> I see you all as a bunch of wonderful mature women. Please remember life is to short to act the way that has been done here.
> Also see that it was done in a group by a bunch of old women, not one but all. Not one alone but all.


We are praying continuously for you, Yarnie, your Dad and family that you continue to have the strength and the spirit to carry on and be faithful through this very stressful and trying time in your life. 'This is the Day that the Lord has made, Let us rejoice and be glad in it.' Ps.118


----------



## thumper5316

SQM said:


> Not sure that brand is here. Do they come in boxes or cellophane?


They come in a plastic tray like thingy wrapped in cellophane.



SQM said:


> Are you retired? If so, give me one good tip on how to do it well.


I'm not retired. Don't know if I ever will. I plan on just moving to other things. However, my current position keeps me sharp minded and I truly enjoy it. So, I plan on staying with it for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Jokim

Janeway said:


> This fits!


For posting this, Janie, you are the latest recipient of the Triple P Award. Congratulations! :thumbup: :thumbup:  :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl

Thank you, Gerslay. You have no idea how funny that cartoon is to me, but I do appreciate it.


----------



## Designer1234

theyarnlady wrote:
Off to see my Dad, thanks everyone for your prayers . Please please do not stop. It is the best of times it is the worst of times.
But have seen so many miracles happening for my dad.Still not out of woods, but brother said when he saw him he look terrible when in the hospital . Blood pressure over 200. But when moved to nursing home blood pressure back to normal and he seem to be doing better. Still has to be in rehab. Want so to get him back to assisted living. As only 13 people there more like home. 
Plus family far away have all called even ones who did not need to. Lots of love going out to him from all of you, and family. 

Have so much to do tomorrow to help him. Plus need time to let him know he is loved and can do things yet.
========================
Yarnie -- I am so glad he is doing better. I have had him in my Prayers too, as well as you and your family. I hope he continues to be reasonably well, not in pain and that he continues to feel better now that he is in the nursing home. My thoughts are with you and your family. 

Shirley


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Lukelucy said:


> Can I come?


Of course, I said "all my Denim thread friends are expected and welcome." That includes you and your significant other. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy

knitpresentgifts said:


> Of course, I said "all my Denim thread friends are expected and welcome." That includes you and your significant other. :thumbup:


When?


----------



## knitpresentgifts

bonbf3 said:


> I love the avatar, KPG. Very pretty!


Thanks Bonnie; it is our brick house getting ready to become and named "ours" over the door.

Only problem, our house isn't brick! That's OK though, we're putting our name on the door frame anyway.


----------



## WendyBee

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Bonnie; it is our brick house getting ready to become and named "ours" over the door.
> 
> Only problem, our house isn't brick! That's OK though, we're putting our name on the door frame anyway.


I love your new pic Gifty....did you make it yourself?


----------



## knitpresentgifts

joeysomma said:


> What really motivated me to get out of debt was that the interest rate on our new house was 12% then 2 years later we refinanced at 10%. The rate was so high because we were only borrowing 40% of the value of the house. This was in the 70's.


I've known what seems like forever, the proper way to prepay a mortgage. Unfortunately, most people don't understand it and just throw extra $ in with their payment or take a bi-monthly mortgage or an amortization over 15 years. While those things help slightly, the proper way is results in a benefit ten-fold and you can actually have a ROI equal to the rate of your mortgage.

I learned from someone who knew in a seminar I attended with 400 of my "closest friends" all crowded into a hotel function room. I was the only person who stayed after the seminar and went to talk to the speakers.

They told me that was the typical response to their seminars; most did not "get" the concept and proper way to pre-pay a mortgage. I did. They actually trained me and I became certified to give the seminar myself. I also, at the time, was paying on the multiple mortgages for my boss. It took me three or four days to convince my boss of what I had learned and been taught.

On my first new home I bought when I was single, I was thrilled to lock in a rate of 13% because most were getting 16-18% adjustables! Can you imagine?

I re-financed our present mortgage five or six times, (no pts, no closing) I've forgotten, over the past fifteen years even though we have never had a fixed rate higher than 5.75%.

You're correct, the less you borrow, the higher the rate. (unless your talking jumbo mortgages then other rules apply)

However, if you have a good to excellent credit score, and are a good negotiator (I am) most things are possible! I've often said money begets money too. Sometimes luck also enters into the process.

I've really enjoyed helping people secure their mortgages and teach them how to look forward to their mortgage payments and get them on the path to financial independence. I simply beam with pride when I get the call to go out to dinner with them so they can tell me me about their success and how they achieved their goals. They take control of their mortgages and hold the cards and decide how much interest they'll pay, rather than the lien holders attempting to control my clients.


----------



## Designer1234

west coast kitty said:


> After some hard slogging, you seem to have found a way to communicate - I really do hope it lasts for you. A few times in the past there have been brief periods of discussion but it has never lasted long.
> 
> I only participate in some of those threads once in a while, but in my experience many of those failures came about because some on the left enjoy mocking the right and resorting to stereotypes of Christians, conservatives and southerners rather than engaging in discussion. Last year it was Cheeky (backed up by her buddies) and a few months ago it was Purl (backed up by her buddies) who said these topics weren't really meant for discussions and it was fun to mock.
> 
> The situation isn't going to change as long as that attitude persists. Almost from the day KPG joined KP there have been obnoxious and down right crude comments made to and about her and they continued even when she didn't post on political threads.
> 
> I'm sorry that you choose to excuse their rudeness and hypocrisy on this thread because of posts made on another thread.


I am one of THOSE on the left-- I would ask you to read the posts that KPG has made over the past months - I would ask that you read some of the other posts -- it is 6 of 1 and half a dozen of the other.

I think that if I defend KIN she will be treated even worse here than she already has been. But be honest -- she has come onto our thread and treated us like people not attacked us -- over the past week we have felt she really does want to find a place where discussion can take place. I feel the same way -- She has actually respected our position, even though she hasn't moved from hers. I know think she feels just as strongly about hers and your beliefs as you all do. I know we don't agree at all about lots of things. However I do agree that trying to discuss instead of attacking is the only possible way there can be a possible way of working together for the future of this wonderful country.

WCK - are you really trying to say that the nastiness is one sided?

read the posts -- from KPG, Janeway, and some ( not all )of the others. It works both ways.

There are basic differences that will never change, however, is there not any place in the scheme of things when discussion can take place, and where we can listen, and at least understand that the person on the other side really believes what they are saying, even if we don't? I have many strong beliefs that are different than those on the Right -- but does that make me evil? I have been on here off and on since these threads opened before the first election. they are getting nastier and nastier and dreadful things are being said on both sides. Personal insults which are repeated , and which cause a reaction and on and on- What does anyone gain?

You and I are from a place where there is very little real hate in our Political situation in Canada.. 
We are fortunate - I never have in any way condemned anyone because he is a conservative, or a liberal. I don't think you have either . We have always - as has the States found a way to somehow keep our country whole, even with different opinions. People believe different things. I don't imply that anyone is going to hell because they don't agree with me. I don't believe that all Conservatives are evil -- I know they aren't. I know there are Conservatives who have liberals and vise versa, in their families.

For some reason the threads here have gotten so overwhelmingly nasty that there is little chance of anyone ever being able to have a conversation, and yet there is still kindness shown once in awhile. I have friends through the workshops who are very 'Conservative " and they know I am a liberal some even from these threads- never once has there been any unkind or even hinted nastiness. I think KIB and now I, are trying to at least stop the nastiness and are trying to accept that we will never agree , but all but you and me and one or two others at the most -are Americans and legitimately want what is good for their country.

That is why I wonder why KIB is being attacked for at least trying to find a way to discuss rather than fight.

I for one applaud her.


----------



## Gerslay

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you, Gerslay. You have no idea how funny that cartoon is to me, but I do appreciate it.


Somehow I knew it was a fit!


----------



## Gerslay

KPG...I'm lovin your avatar and what it represents!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> knitpresentgifts wrote:
> 
> I have a more positive attitude than you do and do not believe they all play games and all do not have good intentions or follow an agenda. I'm an optimist, not naive, educated, involved and observant.
> 
> In your last two sentences, you suggest that I do not have a positive attitude and that converse to you "I" am naive, uneducated, uninvolved and unobservant!


You have a comprehension problem. The "they" referred to the politicians (Congress) you spoke about, and I was responding that I didn't agree with your opinion of "them", and the "I" referred to ME. That is what "I am" means.

Please do not address me again. I am done playing your games and do not wish to respond.

As I said, I never attacked you or provoked anyone. Hence, why you cannot prove that I did so.


----------



## Designer1234

knitpresentgifts said:


> You have a comprehension problem. The "they" referred to the politicians (Congress) you spoke about, and I was responding that I didn't agree with your opinion of "them", and the "I" referred to ME. That is what "I am" means.
> 
> Please do not address me again. I am done playing your games and do not wish to respond.
> 
> As I said, I never attacked you or provoked anyone. Hence, why you cannot prove that I did so.


-------
This is what I meant -- no chance -- isn't it a shame?


----------



## Lukelucy

knitpresentgifts said:


> You have a comprehension problem. The "they" referred to the politicians (Congress) you spoke about, and I was responding that I didn't agree with your opinion of "them", and the "I" referred to ME. That is what "I am" means.
> 
> Please do not address me again. I am done playing your games and do not wish to respond.
> 
> As I said, I never attacked you or provoked anyone. Hence, why you cannot prove that I did so.


They ARE playing a sick game. To engage is only trouble. They lay a trap -stay away everyone.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

west coast kitty said:


> I love how you decorated the brick for your avatar KPG. It will look perfect over your door.


Wait! No, the brick is an actual red brick door stop create for fun and inspiration and doesn't go over any door. :shock:

The blank white door frame has ample space to write our surname over the door (on the brick) as soon as our real house is ours and we receive our PIF mortgage docs.

Oh, man, why cannot I say what I mean.


----------



## Designer1234

Lukelucy said:


> They ARE playing a sick game. To engage is only trouble. They lay a trap -stay away everyone.


I am sorry you believe that I am playing a sick game. I wonder whether all of you do. I am not. I hope against hope that the nastiness will stop. I copied my post on the other thread too.

It is sad . It is hard to stand up and be counted when you are in the minority -- As long as people feel the way you do Luke, then there is little hope. I wonder what Jesus would say to your reactions? I am a Christian too and only He knows whether I am playing a sick game. I am not.


----------



## west coast kitty

Poor Purl said:


> Before I say anything else, I need to confess that I overreached when I sent this to KFN:
> Oh, did you miss when Joeysomma and west coast kitty (wait, isn't that you?) came to LOLL to tell us how mistaken we were to think that underground pipelines might not be the safest thing for the environment? So you did post on LOLL; why is it "sanctimonious hypocrisy" for us to do the same on FF?
> 
> I've noticed a couple of you people call it hypocrisy when one of us does the same thing you've done. I think maybe your definition of hypocrisy differs from the one in the dictionary.


I did not comment on any of the issues around the pipeline on LOLL. I was looking through Designer's posts to find the ones where she had referred to me when I saw her comments on the pipeline and the oil industry. Having worked in the industry for a couple of decades, I'm still surprised by the number of people who forget or don't realize how dependent we are on petroleum based products for items other than energy. My post listed some of those items but I hit reply instead of quote reply.

It becomes sanctimonious hypocrisy when people post here solely to stir the pot and cause dissension, claiming rights to free expression while also trying to limit those rights for others.


----------



## west coast kitty

WendyBee said:


> My Mother passed away 5 years ago next month westy. My sister gave away all my Mothers things to charity.
> Here is a pic of my Mother and Grandmother in London on the day she and my Grandmother went to Harrods. My Dad and Grandfather took me and my twin sis to the museums as we weren`t interested in shopping.
> The pic was taken in 1972 or 73


Nice photo Wendy. I hope you also have photos of the dresser and china since they're not in the family anymore. I'd forgotten you were a twin; I think you said she was still back in Wales


----------



## Huckleberry

knitpresentgifts said:


> You have a comprehension problem. The "they" referred to the politicians (Congress) you spoke about, and I was responding that I didn't agree with your opinion of "them", and the "I" referred to ME. That is what "I am" means.
> 
> Please do not address me again. I am done playing your games and do not wish to respond.
> 
> As I said, I never attacked you or provoked anyone. Hence, why you cannot prove that I did so.


knitpresentgifts
oh my are we forgetful. It may pay to go for evaluation and treatment.


----------



## west coast kitty

WendyBee said:


> It always makes me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's too funny Wendy; I have to pass it on to DH who would never be that unresponsive to our cats. He's a very firm believer in the Cat's Bill of Rights :wink:


----------



## susanmos2000

west coast kitty said:


> I did not comment on any of the issues around the pipeline on LOLL. I was looking through Designer's posts to find the ones where she had referred to me when I saw her comments on the pipeline and the oil industry. Having worked in the industry for a couple of decades, I'm still surprised by the number of people who forget or don't realize how dependent we are on petroleum based products for items other than energy. My post listed some of those items but I hit reply instead of quote reply.
> 
> It becomes sanctimonious hypocrisy when people post here solely to stir the pot and cause dissension, claiming rights to free expression while also trying to limit those rights for others.


Sorry, I disagree. Purl has already publicly apologized for asking Nebraska to leave the LOLL thread, and that's the only instance I'm aware of that a conservative has been asked to leave any of the threads the leftie ladies gather on for the mere fact of being a conservative. But numerous FF gals had claimed this to be "their" thread and sent even the most innocuous poster packing... and I can't count the number of times these selfsame ladies have used the thread as a fortress from which to hurl various insults, then exploded in self-righteous indignation when confronted by the person in question.


----------



## Knit crazy

Haven't been on for awhile. Busy. Who is conversing with these nasty people? Ignore them.


----------



## WendyBee

west coast kitty said:


> Nice photo Wendy. I hope you also have photos of the dresser and china since they're not in the family anymore. I'd forgotten you were a twin; I think you said she was still back in Wales


You have an excellent memory westy. Yes she`s still living in South Wales. I`m sure we have photos somewhere of the miniature Welsh dresser with the little china cups and plates on it. 
I`ve asked my twin sis on numerous occasions to please send me some pics. I am really desperate to have the old black and white pic of my Dad holding me and my sis so proudly in his arms at our christening when we were 6 weeks old. I want that pic so I can have it enlarged to hang in my living room.
It`s hard to believe we`ll both be 50 years old next month!


----------



## WendyBee

west coast kitty said:


> That's too funny Wendy; I have to pass it on to DH who would never be that unresponsive to our cats. He's a very firm believer in the Cat's Bill of Rights :wink:


I`m glad you loved that video as much as I do westy. I have a pic somewhere of cats fighting on the bed which are exactly like our cats lol


----------



## maysmom

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wait! No, the brick is an actual red brick door stop create for fun and inspiration and doesn't go over any door. :shock:
> 
> The blank white door frame has ample space to write our surname over the door (on the brick) as soon as our real house is ours and we receive our PIF mortgage docs.
> 
> Oh, man, why cannot I say what I mean.


Nice. I wasn't sure the avatar was a brick or not since the roof is pointed. When dd and sil got their apt I gave them a christmas ornament of a door & frame with their name written on it. Dh paints rocks, sometimes adds shape to a rock with wood putty before painting.


----------



## cookiequeen

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks. We've prepaid massive amounts for years, but bought two new cars three years ago and have completed lots of expansive (and expensive) home improvements (boiler, roof, exterior walls, floors, doors, gardens, trenching, machines, shed, etc.)
> 
> Yet, we are very blessed to become financial independent while still young enough to enjoy our blessings. God is good; we believe to whom much is given, much is expected. We have been blessed and do our best to pay it forward.
> 
> You and your hubby are coming to our * It's Ours * bash. No questions asked as are all my Denim friends and significant others.


"For every one who exalts himself will be humbled, and he who humbles himself will be exalted."


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Knit crazy said:


> Haven't been on for awhile. Busy. Who is conversing with these nasty people? Ignore them.


Not me. I am ignoring them


----------



## bonbf3

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree.
> 
> We're so excited. In ten days we will have our mortgage PIF!!!
> 
> We've done a lot of costly improvements to our home and as we've discussed privately, we're about to start the remaining interior updates next month.
> 
> Then, all my buds are invited to a summer * "It's Ours" * bash.


Congratulations - it's a great feeling!


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> That's a great photo Gerslay, can't help but smile


Same reaction here!


----------



## bonbf3

maysmom said:


> Feel free to ignore, even though the questions were first introduced by your fearless leader--
> :twisted: :twisted:


Thank you. I do feel free.

By the way, she is not our "leader." She is a friend, and the reason she is defended and supported by so many on here is because of the many kindnesses - some even beyond KP - that she has shown to us.

We like each other, and we support each other.


----------



## bonbf3

soloweygirl said:


> If so, you are a very talented beginner. A natural I would say.


I agree. Considering that everything I knit is a square or a rectangle - now THAT's a beginner. Why do I keep doing this? Because I have OBLIGATIONS! If you knit a blanket for one grandchild, you have to knit one for each grandchild. When I started this tradition, I had no idea we'd have so many! If I'd known, I might have chosen - washcloths! Oh - those are squares, too.

I love doing it - when I'm sick of it, I'll try a sock.


----------



## bonbf3

soloweygirl said:


> If so, you are a very talented beginner. A natural I would say.


I agree. LL your sweaters are beautiful!

Considering that everything I knit is a square or a rectangle - now THAT's a beginner. Why do I keep doing this? Because I have OBLIGATIONS! If you knit a blanket for one grandchild, you have to knit one for each grandchild. When I started this tradition, I had no idea we'd have so many! If I'd known, I might have chosen - washcloths! Oh - those are squares, too.

I love doing it - when I'm sick of it, I'll try a sock.


----------



## bonbf3

joeysomma said:


> Then you will really own your home instead of your home owning you.
> 
> When we married, being out of debt was my first goal. It took 16 years.


It's a very good goal.


----------



## bonbf3

EveMCooke said:


> :thumbup: Well said. Remember, this is not North Korea but a chat site and all views are welcome.


All views are welcome here, too. What is NOT welcome are the nasty attitudes, name-calling, rudeness, and deliberate attempts to hurt people. That is not sharing views. That is juvenile and unkind.


----------



## bonbf3

soloweygirl said:


> Anyone who starts their post by bashing the person they are replying to has lost all credibility in my book. Keep waving as long as you keep moving on by.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> The Pearlescent one won't come to D&P because she h-h-h-h-hates cream cheese and can't abide all the recipes we put up!
> 
> Speaking of which....(brb)


 :lol:


----------



## Jokim

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ha! I asked ten or so questions three days ago to KFN in the course of a conversation we were having on ANOTHER thread.
> 
> Naturally, the Libs on that thread insulted, attacked and mocked me for my questions to KFN.
> 
> Then I had a mini medical event in my family, so couldn't get back to KFN who did take the time to answer my questions.
> 
> I also PM'd KFN to explain why I never continued the discussion.
> 
> Now, I see Ingried has answered the questions here.
> 
> Just ignore - I did - didn't read a single word. I haven't responded to her or the other loon Libs for months, and have no intention to listen now.
> 
> They post hundreds, that's right, hundreds of pages of insults and attacks to all non-Libs, and say nothing or interest or intelligent. So who in their right mind would read anything they ever say.
> 
> That is precisely why Ingried answered here. The Libs are desperate for intelligent conversation and cannot find it amongst themselves, so they want to talk to me and the great folks who frequent this thread.


Another 'Bullseye' hit of an argument, KPG. Kudos! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:  :-D


----------



## Jokim

knitpresentgifts said:


> Shout out to the Denim gang.
> 
> I say we all post everything we want to say on the POV (Liberal) or LOLL threads.
> 
> Nah, that would only make their threads look successful. We cannot lower ourselves to their level.
> 
> Don't waste a precious second of your time reading or responding to the ignorant. They do best on their own.


Great advice, as usual! :thumbup:  :-D


----------



## Jokim

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> They are here because they cannot have intelligent conversation amongst themselves. They seek attention, don't give it to them.


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> I kept forgetting to add my favorite cream cheese recipe to D&P's collection:
> 
> SMOKED SALMON SPREAD
> 
>  6 ounce can Alaskan Smoked Salmon (red, not pink)
>  8 ounces Philly cream cheese (whipped is okay but regular is better)
>  Options: capers, ground nuts, or finely chopped parsley
> 
>  Warm cream cheese to room temperature.
>  Add the salmon (with the skin and oil) and mix with fork or in the food processor.
>  Put into a serving dish and refrigerate for two hours to blend flavors.
>  Remove from refrigerator 30 minutes before serving.
>  Capers, ground nuts, or finely chopped parsley may be added for garnish.
>  Serve on bland crackers to accentuate the salmon.
>  Serves 6


Okay - now I'm going to be aggravating. I'm going to pick on my friends just to show those libs I can do it, too!

You all are such good cooks that I'm afraid you're going to get a little uppity. So:

I'm a simple city girl - no veggies in my garden, no butter churn on the porch. Packaged and processed foods are my staples! I think candy is cute. Here's my cream cheese recipe:

Open box - no cussing (cursing, Mr. K) please.

Laboriously peel apart inner foil wrapper without defacing cream cheese.

Select your most elaborate and elegant little dippity-do-dah cheese spreader. *

Slice of a slab of cream cheese.

Lick it off the spreader.

*(If you don't have a "proper" cheese spreader, choose one of your loveliest fingers and dig in!)

Oh my - that's almost as bad as sucking the eyeballs out of crayfish/crawdads/shrimp/lobsters!!

If I offended any of my RWN friends, I must truly say, "Get over it!" :lol: :lol: :lol:

(At least I hope you're :lol:

and not :evil:


----------



## Jokim

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree.
> 
> We're so excited. In ten days we will have our mortgage PIF!!!
> 
> We've done a lot of costly improvements to our home and as we've discussed privately, we're about to start the remaining interior updates next month.
> 
> Then, all my buds are invited to a summer * "It's Ours" * bash.


Congratulations on paying off your mtge, KPG. There is no feeling to compare to that of no more mtge payments, like new found freedom! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> Good morning all.
> Wow we`re more than halfway through May and we got a frost advisory last night.
> You`ve had your little joke Mother Nature - can we have our gorgeous weather back please?
> Regards,
> West Virginia


Same here, again for tonight.


----------



## thumper5316

bonbf3 said:


> Okay - now I'm going to be aggravating. I'm a simple city girl - no veggies in my garden, no butter churn on the porch. Packaged and processed foods are my staples! Here's my cream cheese recipe:
> 
> Open box - no cussing (cursing) please.
> 
> Laboriously peel apart inner foil wrapper without defacing cream cheese.
> 
> Select your most elaborate and elegant little dippity-do-dah cheese spreader.
> 
> Slice of a slab of cream cheese.
> 
> Lick it off the spreader.
> 
> (If you don't have a "proper" cheese spreader, choose one of your loveliest fingers and dig in!)
> 
> Oh my - that's almost as bad as sucking the eyeballs out of crayfish/crawdads/shrimp/lobsters!!


LOL! Love your recipe. Very basic and few ingredients. Those are my favorites.


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> I kept forgetting to add my favorite cream cheese recipe to D&P's collection:
> 
> SMOKED SALMON SPREAD
> 
>  6 ounce can Alaskan Smoked Salmon (red, not pink)
>  8 ounces Philly cream cheese (whipped is okay but regular is better)
>  Options: capers, ground nuts, or finely chopped parsley
> 
>  Warm cream cheese to room temperature.
>  Add the salmon (with the skin and oil) and mix with fork or in the food processor.
>  Put into a serving dish and refrigerate for two hours to blend flavors.
>  Remove from refrigerator 30 minutes before serving.
>  Capers, ground nuts, or finely chopped parsley may be added for garnish.
>  Serve on bland crackers to accentuate the salmon.
>  Serves 6


Gerslay - I like your recipe. Hope I didn't offend. I'm just jealous. :hunf:


----------



## bonbf3

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> My "point" is that if you bring it to them, they will bring it to you. One side won't stop unless the other stops. BOTH sides need to stop!


Please notice which side has the overwhelming majority of nasty posters. Stick around - you'll see.


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> I`m sorry I haven`t been around much lately. I have been going gangbusters on a knitting and sewing project that has to be sent off on May 31st to a friend of mine in Ohio.
> In late December she sent me her Mothers heirloom crocheted afghan for me to repair. I got an email from her asking how it was going. SO I immediately put everything else aside and started on the many repairs. Now I`m knitting a lace edging, and then sewing it on afterwards. I`ve used a ball of red yarn already, and am about to start another skein.
> Busy busy busy as always.


You are one busy lady, WendyBee.
BTW- made your chicken/rice casserole. Delish! Big hit with the family. A keeper. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> I`m sorry I haven`t been around much lately. I have been going gangbusters on a knitting and sewing project that has to be sent off on May 31st to a friend of mine in Ohio.
> In late December she sent me her Mothers heirloom crocheted afghan for me to repair. I got an email from her asking how it was going. SO I immediately put everything else aside and started on the many repairs. Now I`m knitting a lace edging, and then sewing it on afterwards. I`ve used a ball of red yarn already, and am about to start another skein.
> Busy busy busy as always.


You are one busy lady, WendyBee.
BTW- made your chicken/rice casserole. Delish! Big hit with the family. A keeper. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## karverr

Jokim said:


> Same here, again for tonight.


I know what ya'll mean we are going to get a heavy sunshine for the next 7 days, terrible


----------



## bonbf3

joeysomma said:


> I knitted for years. I admired the delicate crocheted doilies like Janeway makes. I finally found a pattern for a knitted one, and excitedly knitted it until I came to the last round. It said *crochet*. I had already put so much time in it, I was not about to give up. I found a book that said "Teach yourself to Crochet." It was just chains and single crochet, but I did it. Now I probably crochet more than I knit.


Do you? I haven't crocheted in a long time, except for teaching my GD. I didn't enjoy it as much as knitting. I love the round pieces and couldn't get the hang of it. I"ll have to try again because I love the way the colors look. My knitting is a lot neater than my crocheting.


----------



## Jokim

joeysomma said:


> Knitter from Nebraska -- You are wrong!. War on Women was started because of abortion being the war on women. Their posting has been about almost everything else. The articles about abortion are to remind them of the purpose of that thread. If they do not like it, they are free to ignore or go elsewhere.


Thank you for reminding us about the reason for WOW, Joeysomma. Legalized abortion is the most heinous crime perpetrated by mankind.


----------



## bonbf3

SQM said:


> Please name the few welcome exceptions. They deserve an honorable mention.


Private. Between them and me.


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> why in heck are the libs on our site?


Welcome back, CB. They're here because they were lonely and bored on their site. :thumbdown:


----------



## bonbf3

bonbf3 said:


> double post.


----------



## bonbf3

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> knitpresentgifts wrote:
> 
> I have a more positive attitude than you do and do not believe they all play games and all do not have good intentions or follow an agenda. I'm an optimist, not naive, educated, involved and observant.
> 
> In your last two sentences, you suggest that I do not have a positive attitude and that converse to you "I" am naive, uneducated, uninvolved and unobservant!


You could take it that way, or you could take it that she meant she feels more positive about politicians than you indicate in your post.


----------



## Knit crazy

Gerslay said:


> Looks like the libs are bored tonight and decided to play "You Can Say That Again!"
> 
> Let's be patient with them. Now that they're numbers are dwindling down to a precious few, it shouldn't take too long for them to run through their roster!


They are lost. Someone should point out that they are answering questions on the wrong thread, but they have always been lost and confused. Ignoring their nonsense.


----------



## Jokim

soloweygirl said:


> You could probably fashion some kind of tripod that the DO could sit upon and it would work the same way as the other kind. It just needs to be elevated enough for the coals to fit underneath and not touch the DO.


That is a great idea for using my DO at a campfire. We haven't camped in 35 yrs, but who knows, the way things are going we might just need it some day.


----------



## Gerslay

bonbf3 said:


> Gerslay - I like your recipe. Hope I didn't offend. I'm just jealous. :hunf:


Not a problem...I was just about to say I do much the same with peanut butter: open jar, insert big spoon, extract large gob of product, eat it like a lollipop!


----------



## bonbf3

bonbf3 said:


> No, not "the conservatives." Very few of us ever post on there or even read it. When I first came on KP, I made a mistake in a post and was rebuked so resoundingly and condescendingly by someone then called "Conan" that I almost dropped off the whole thing. I don't hang around with people who act like that, my family doesn't act like that, I didn't allow my children to act like that, and I don't willingly participate because it makes me want to act like that.
> 
> I used to go there and try to discuss things in a civil way. Sometimes I would get a civil response. It always - without exception - became more and more hostile. There are two people over there who have been very nice. Two. And I would never say a bad word about them. But it's like banging your head against a brick wall. I finally realized that we're not changing each other's minds and gave up the constant wrangling. It's not healthy. You must have missed some of the posts from back then, but they were vicious. I'm glad for you if it's going well, but I'm not willing to get into it.


In fact, you may have noticed - to my dismay - that my responses on here have gotten nastier than usual. I do not want to be that person. So I remove myself from the temptation.


----------



## Jokim

Well stated, Kitty. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I think that people can criticize ideas and opinions, without criticizing the person who made them.


I wholeheartedly agree with you. Sadly, it takes just one to change the flavor of the conversation. Somebody responds in anger or to defend a friend, and it spirals down from there. I wish it were different. I've tried, but I failed.


----------



## karverr

joeysomma said:


> When it comes to an IV or taking blood. I'm a chicken! I cannot look!


I use to donate every 27 days. I gave plasma and platelets , when they checked my blood they found it didn't
have any integers or something like that and flagged me to be a baby doner. so many babies need blood and mine was perfect for them. I have donated over 60 gallons of blood, but now I'm on blood thinner for my stroke so I can't give anymore.


----------



## Jokim

soloweygirl said:


> Anyone who starts their post by bashing the person they are replying to has lost all credibility in my book. Keep waving as long as you keep moving on by.


Don't waste your time reading their drivel, Solo.


----------



## bonbf3

WendyBee said:


> My Mother passed away 5 years ago next month westy. My sister gave away all my Mothers things to charity.
> Here is a pic of my Mother and Grandmother in London on the day she and my Grandmother went to Harrods. My Dad and Grandfather took me and my twin sis to the museums as we weren`t interested in shopping.
> The pic was taken in 1972 or 73


I love the picture! As I recall from a pic of you, you look like your mother. I didn't realize you were a twin. I think twins are amazing! I think someone else is a twin, too. No - I don't mean your sister! Is someone else on here a twin?


----------



## karverr

Gerslay said:


> Not a problem...I was just about to say I do much the same with peanut butter: open jar, insert big spoon, extract large gob of product, eat it like a lollipop!


oh gerslay, I love your recipe for peanut butter spoon, do you use creamy or crunchy? Love the 5 hearts avatar


----------



## karverr

bonbf3 said:


> In fact, you may have noticed - to my dismay - that my responses on here have gotten nastier than usual. I do not want to be that person. So I remove myself from the temptation.


Bonnie are you cussin and spittin again?? manners young lady ,manners


----------



## Knit crazy

The nasties are like zombies, they don't realize that we don't care what they think or say. Don't ask them questions or answer theirs. They are here because they are bored with each other and so angry they are ready to explode. Just ignore the zombies. They are lost and can't find their way home.


----------



## bonbf3

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> The point I was making is that those who believe in JESUS are admonished to forgive, not seven times but seventy times seven. So while HE wouldn't approve of any, HE would be especially disappointed in those who call themselves HIS followers. HE even warned us that we would be attacked for being HIS followers. Should we not try to represent ourselves as HE wanted? Is not more required of us?


Absolutely! I agree again, and I think you expressed it perfectly. When we stop and think about what we're doing on here, we KNOW what's right and what's wrong.

That is exactly why I don't go on WOW. I get mad and then mean, and I believe that is wrong. Not gonna do it.

Even on here I got snarky with a few responses. I regret it. My conscience bothers me when I think I might have hurt someone's feelings - or when I know I'm trying to one-up somebody.

I try to follow HIS words to love one another. I know you do, too, because of all your past posts. I know you're trying to make a point on here without being harsh. I know what you're trying to do. Blessed are the peacemakers. I wish you luck.


----------



## karverr

good night ladies time for bed, hope all friends and nasties have a great week.


----------



## bonbf3

Poor Purl said:


> That's not the only reason I try to avoid this thread. But I do find it funny that every time I check it out, all I see (until last night) are kissy-face messages and recipes involving cream cheese (in addition to the truly insulting ones about us, which you're certainly entitled to post here). This dates from long before CB asked for such recipes.


So...?


----------



## WendyBee

Jokim said:


> You are one busy lady, WendyBee.
> BTW- made your chicken/rice casserole. Delish! Big hit with the family. A keeper. Thanks. :thumbup:


Hooray that`s excellent Jokim - you made my night!!!
It`s not my recipe anymore - it`s yours. So from now on when you make it for pot luck suppers at church, family get togethers etc you can just bask in the glow of compliments. It`s super easy to make and tasty.....and pretty cheap too.
:mrgreen:


----------



## bonbf3

Poor Purl said:


> That's not the only reason I try to avoid this thread. But I do find it funny that every time I check it out, all I see (until last night) are kissy-face messages and recipes involving cream cheese (in addition to the truly insulting ones about us, which you're certainly entitled to post here). This dates from long before CB asked for such recipes.


I can see you ladies from the left missed the spittin' and cussin' posts of a few weeks back. You would have enjoyed that. I know I did!

Just for your entertainment - and I do not direct this at anyone from the left or right - this is smack down the middle:

Ptooooooey! Aw --- ptoooooey! @^@#^#%#[email protected]&!!

Funny stuff, huh? Twisted. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> Thanks westy. I hope the same thing too that her grandchildren will have that afghan eventually.
> Here`s the edging I chose for it with slight adjustments to make the leaf part look more authentic.
> http://www.knitting-and.com/wiki/bessies_leaf_lace/


That's a lovely edging pattern. It should give a very nice finish to the afghan, Wendy. You are so talented. :thumbup: :-D


----------



## bonbf3

Jokim said:


> For posting this, Janie, you are the latest recipient of the Triple P Award. Congratulations! :thumbup: :thumbup:  :XD:


Congrats, Janeway!! :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree.
> 
> We're so excited. In ten days we will have our mortgage PIF!!!
> 
> We've done a lot of costly improvements to our home and as we've discussed privately, we're about to start the remaining interior updates next month.
> 
> Then, all my buds are invited to a summer * "It's Ours" * bash.


Oh, I love mtg burning parties--such fun! Send dates via email & I'll plan the trip!


----------



## bonbf3

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Bonnie; it is our brick house getting ready to become and named "ours" over the door.
> 
> Only problem, our house isn't brick! That's OK though, we're putting our name on the door frame anyway.


Oh - now I get it. I like that!


----------



## Jokim

Gerslay said:


> I kept forgetting to add my favorite cream cheese recipe to D&P's collection:
> 
> SMOKED SALMON SPREAD
> 
>  6 ounce can Alaskan Smoked Salmon (red, not pink)
>  8 ounces Philly cream cheese (whipped is okay but regular is better)
>  Options: capers, ground nuts, or finely chopped parsley
> 
>  Warm cream cheese to room temperature.
>  Add the salmon (with the skin and oil) and mix with fork or in the food processor.
>  Put into a serving dish and refrigerate for two hours to blend flavors.
>  Remove from refrigerator 30 minutes before serving.
>  Capers, ground nuts, or finely chopped parsley may be added for garnish.
>  Serve on bland crackers to accentuate the salmon.
>  Serves 6


Thanks, Gerslay. I copied and printed it. Sounds yummy!


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> I did not comment on any of the issues around the pipeline on LOLL. I was looking through Designer's posts to find the ones where she had referred to me when I saw her comments on the pipeline and the oil industry. Having worked in the industry for a couple of decades, I'm still surprised by the number of people who forget or don't realize how dependent we are on petroleum based products for items other than energy. My post listed some of those items but I hit reply instead of quote reply.
> 
> It becomes sanctimonious hypocrisy when people post here solely to stir the pot and cause dissension, claiming rights to free expression while also trying to limit those rights for others.


Beautifully said, WCK.


----------



## WendyBee

A pal of mine posted this on my FB page earlier. I just had to share here as well as FB. Pic of the recipe is attached.
For some here at KP who don`t like cream cheese, omit the cream cheese and add peanut butter or even Nutella. Heck...add the Nutella and peanut butter as well as the cream cheese if you like LOL



Ingredients
1 can seamless crescent rolls (or pinch together seams on a regular can)
8 oz cream cheese, room temperature
1/3cup sugar
2 tsp vanilla
¾ C mixed peanut butter and chocolate chips

Directions: 
Beat sugar, cream cheese and vanilla together until smooth and creamy.
Unroll the crescent roll sheet onto lightly floured surface. . Stretch the dough out, I use a rolling pin to do this, then trim the edges to give it a good rectangular shape. A pizza cutter is great for trimming edges of dough.
Spread the cream cheese mixture over the top of the crescent sheet, leaving a gap at the edge about 1/2 inch.
Sprinkle your chips on top of cream cheese  press them in lightly to aid in rolling. 
Roll the crescent sheet up tightly and wrap in cling wrap.
Place in freezer for at least 2 hours it wont get really solid as the cream cheese mix wont freeze hard. 

When chilled preheat oven to 350°.
Line a cookie sheet with parchment paper (prevents sticking and helps in cleanup).
Slice the crescent roll into 1/4" slices. They wont keep the precise round shape, but that is fine!
Bake on prepared cookie sheet for 12 -14 minutes until crescent roll appears golden brown.
Cool on the parchment paper or wire rack.
Enjoy! They are soft and oh so yummy!!


----------



## bonbf3

Knit crazy said:


> Haven't been on for awhile. Busy. Who is conversing with these nasty people? Ignore them.


Who is this sane person? Welcome back - we need you!


----------



## bonbf3

WendyBee said:


> You have an excellent memory westy. Yes she`s still living in South Wales. I`m sure we have photos somewhere of the miniature Welsh dresser with the little china cups and plates on it.
> I`ve asked my twin sis on numerous occasions to please send me some pics. I am really desperate to have the old black and white pic of my Dad holding me and my sis so proudly in his arms at our christening when we were 6 weeks old. I want that pic so I can have it enlarged to hang in my living room.
> It`s hard to believe we`ll both be 50 years old next month!


Enjoy your '50s. They're just as good as the forties. (I think - if I can remember back that far.)


----------



## bonbf3

Another double post. I'm ashamed.  

Well, it never hurts to say it more than once - LL's sweaters are beautiful - as so many have said before. And they are, LL.


----------



## bonbf3

thumper5316 said:


> LOL! Love your recipe. Very basic and few ingredients. Those are my favorites.


Thanks!


----------



## bonbf3

karverr said:


> I know what ya'll mean we are going to get a heavy sunshine for the next 7 days, terrible


You have my sympathies. :-D


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska

bonbf3 said:


> Absolutely! I agree again, and I think you expressed it perfectly. When we stop and think about what we're doing on here, we KNOW what's right and what's wrong.
> 
> That is exactly why I don't go on WOW. I get mad and then mean, and I believe that is wrong. Not gonna do it.
> 
> Even on here I got snarky with a few responses. I regret it. My conscience bothers me when I think I might have hurt someone's feelings - or when I know I'm trying to one-up somebody.
> 
> I try to follow HIS words to love one another. I know you do, too, because of all your past posts. I know you're trying to make a point on here without being harsh. I know what you're trying to do. Blessed are the peacemakers. I wish you luck.


Thank you! I too have lost my temper and have regrets. I apologize to all! I am trying! Tomorrow is a new day. Hopefully, all will be fresh and new.


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> That reminds me of when I was a kid. My Grandfather made my Mother and all my Aunts a miniature Welsh dresser each for Christmas in the mid 1970`s. My Mother wanted to display miniature tea cups and plates on it, but couldn`t find china small enough. So later that year my Dad took us all up to London to Harrods, and my Mother was able to buy a miniature tea service in china from to display them.
> My Grandfather was a wonderful self taught craftsman, he made some wonderful pieces of furniture over the years when he retired.


You had a wonderful, loving grandfather, Wendy. Did you get to know him well?


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> Not a problem...I was just about to say I do much the same with peanut butter: open jar, insert big spoon, extract large gob of product, eat it like a lollipop!


I'm impressed - so technical, G - "large gob." :lol:


----------



## bonbf3

karverr said:


> I use to donate every 27 days. I gave plasma and platelets , when they checked my blood they found it didn't
> have any integers or something like that and flagged me to be a baby doner. so many babies need blood and mine was perfect for them. I have donated over 60 gallons of blood, but now I'm on blood thinner for my stroke so I can't give anymore.


So nice! I couldn't give blood for years because - get this one - I didn't weigh enough!!!! (You had to weigh 110. Bear in mind, I was only 5'1" in shoes so I take NO credit for being light in my young adulthood.)Those days are gone for good.


----------



## bonbf3

karverr said:


> Bonnie are you cussin and spittin again?? manners young lady ,manners


I'm just trying to impress our company. :mrgreen:


----------



## bonbf3

karverr said:


> good night ladies time for bed, hope all friends and nasties have a great week.


 :lol:

You're a goodhearted soul, K. Good night.


----------



## bonbf3

This is way past my bedtime, and I need sleep. Exhausted from two days with 3 and 6-year old darlings. 

GS was FANTASTIC at Hard Rock Cafe. He actually sang one song "It's Time" - while drumming. I didn't even know he could sing. That boy never ceases to amaze me. His whole band did a great job - not just my guy. There's a tiny part of me that loves "show biz." I really get a thrill at live performances - just the talent people have is great to see.

Love that cymbal!!!

Exciting weekend. Grandma's worn out, and so is Granddad who plans on ten hours of sleep tonight.

Sweet dreams!


----------



## Janeway

EveMCooke said:


> I am sorry you missed the photos I posted of my work. But if you care to check my posts you will find there are pictures of my work on KP. I am a little tardy in that I have not posted a picture of my crocheted lap rug, I used the Bavarian crochet technique. I did post questions regarding how large I should make it. I am half way its companion. I have tweeked the pattern slightly as some people think the wrong side is the right side of the work. This is due to the fact that when you join in a different colour yarn you see both colours on the right side. I do show these people the pattern book showing finished items with the two colours showing on the right side of the item. But then you know all about Bavarian crochet. My postings of my work disproves your statement that 'none of your gang knits. Yes, I posted pictures of both knitting and crocheting.


Where are the pictures--I'll have a look!


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> Hooray that`s excellent Jokim - you made my night!!!
> It`s not my recipe anymore - it`s yours. So from now on when you make it for pot luck suppers at church, family get togethers etc you can just bask in the glow of compliments. It`s super easy to make and tasty.....and pretty cheap too.
> :mrgreen:


.... and 'tweakable', you can add other things, such as veggies, shrooms, nuts, the world! But it is delicious!
BTW- love the photo of your mom and grandmother.


----------



## Janeway

WendyBee said:


> It was so chilly last night I had to get my robe, pjs and sweaters out of storage. Friday evening I took the thick luxurious comforter cover out of storage and put it on the bed for extra warmth. I made that extra thick comforter cover in January, and it`s so warm and toasty.
> We have this chilly weather for about 4 more days.Temperatures tonight are in the high 30`s!!!


Wendy, you are such a giving person to your friends. Yes, we had scattered frost 2 nights ago, then 72 tomorrow then 80 next day--go figure!


----------



## west coast kitty

Designer1234 said:


> I am one of THOSE on the left-- I would ask you to read the posts that KPG has made over the past months - I would ask that you read some of the other posts -- it is 6 of 1 and half a dozen of the other.
> 
> I think that if I defend KIN she will be treated even worse here than she already has been. But be honest -- she has come onto our thread and treated us like people not attacked us -- over the past week we have felt she really does want to find a place where discussion can take place. I feel the same way -- She has actually respected our position, even though she hasn't moved from hers. I know think she feels just as strongly about hers and your beliefs as you all do. I know we don't agree at all about lots of things. However I do agree that trying to discuss instead of attacking is the only possible way there can be a possible way of working together for the future of this wonderful country.
> 
> WCK - are you really trying to say that the nastiness is one sided?
> 
> read the posts -- from KPG, Janeway, and some ( not all )of the others. It works both ways.
> 
> There are basic differences that will never change, however, is there not any place in the scheme of things when discussion can take place, and where we can listen, and at least understand that the person on the other side really believes what they are saying, even if we don't? I have many strong beliefs that are different than those on the Right -- but does that make me evil? I have been on here off and on since these threads opened before the first election. they are getting nastier and nastier and dreadful things are being said on both sides. Personal insults which are repeated , and which cause a reaction and on and on- What does anyone gain?
> 
> You and I are from a place where there is very little real hate in our Political situation in Canada..
> We are fortunate - I never have in any way condemned anyone because he is a conservative, or a liberal. I don't think you have either . We have always - as has the States found a way to somehow keep our country whole, even with different opinions. People believe different things. I don't imply that anyone is going to hell because they don't agree with me. I don't believe that all Conservatives are evil -- I know they aren't. I know there are Conservatives who have liberals and vise versa, in their families.
> 
> For some reason the threads here have gotten so overwhelmingly nasty that there is little chance of anyone ever being able to have a conversation, and yet there is still kindness shown once in awhile. I have friends through the workshops who are very 'Conservative " and they know I am a liberal some even from these threads- never once has there been any unkind or even hinted nastiness. I think KIB and now I, are trying to at least stop the nastiness and are trying to accept that we will never agree , but all but you and me and one or two others at the most -are Americans and legitimately want what is good for their country.
> 
> That is why I wonder why KIB is being attacked for at least trying to find a way to discuss rather than fight.
> 
> I for one applaud her.


I don't believe you or your friends on the left are evil - but neither am I or my friends on the right, including KPG! I have not attacked Nebraska and my posts to her were comment specific never an insult to her as a person. Nor have I seen where Nebraska was personally attacked on this thread - I can't say the same for the comments made to her on LOLL. I'm happy to see a shift in the posts to her on WOW - it holds out some measure of hope that the same acceptance will be achieved with others at some point. Nebraska is more than capable of putting her own views forward, as are the rest of us.

I stopped following the "hot" topics on a regular basis last year when it became evident that the fall back position from several on the left was to personally attack individuals, make blanket statements about the lack of Christian spirit, compassion, charity or empathy of those on the right.

Believe it or not, conservative people care about others and put their time, money and resources into making their community a better place. Because we don't think government is the best solution doesn't mean we don't care. I don't have the time or inclination to keep reading the same old "conservatives or Christians are greedy, unfeeling, insensitive, uncompassionate, .." responses usually put forward by the left when they don't agree with our point of view.

For those who say the problem is too big for any solution but the government, I'd like to remind them that there is ultimately only 1 source of income - tax payers! IMO big govt is the least effective way of dealing with social issues; local govt is much better placed to be aware of community's needs and the appropriate way to meet them in a much more cost effective way. Right now a lot of money is wasted on bureaucracy that would be better spent on meeting people's needs.

I'm grateful that Can. politics aren't quite as polarized as the Americans, but I disagree with you about not having hate in our politics. Since the merger of the right, Harper and the conservatives have often been demonized by the left. You've stated that you're a liberal but I also seem to recall a post of yours where you said you had met Harper and thought he was doing a good job for our country. Do you really think young Trudeau would do a better job of leading our country?


----------



## Janeway

MarilynKnits said:


> We were given what turned out to be excellent advice when we bought our first home. Prepay as much principal as possible until the house is half paid off. Using my income to pay principal and living on my husbands for a few years, we were able to pay off a 30 year mortgage in 13 and save thousands in interest. Along the way, money gifts from parents, dividend checks from our modest investments, and whatever I saved couponing at the grocery went into our principal fund. We saved hugely on interest.
> 
> Good for you that you are paid off. It is always a relief to be free of debt.


Good for you as we paid cash for this older house then did not have money for updates. We lived here several years then found something my dad left me but we are careful not to spend very much as when it is gone, it's gone!

Our vehicles were used when we bought them & furniture is "Early Halloween" but have looked at new living room furniture but haven't found what I like so still using old stuff. We don't have much company as girls don't want me to work hard cooking.


----------



## Janeway

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> My "point" is that if you bring it to them, they will bring it to you. One side won't stop unless the other stops. BOTH sides need to stop!


Let it rest as why are you stirring the pot?


----------



## west coast kitty

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wait! No, the brick is an actual red brick door stop create for fun and inspiration and doesn't go over any door. :shock:
> 
> The blank white door frame has ample space to write our surname over the door (on the brick) as soon as our real house is ours and we receive our PIF mortgage docs.
> 
> Oh, man, why cannot I say what I mean.


  :lol: I thought you were going to mount the brick over your door - now I see you're going to put your name over the door frame on the brick! I'm just a bit slow tonight. Still thrilled for you to have your mortgage paid off!!


----------



## Janeway

Huckleberry said:


> Janewy
> let's say I have little interest in talking to you about important matters. The "force" ? Backyard Toy Planes?


This proves you don't "know" anything about flying! Good try!

Any pilot knows "force" talk---funny as knew I would catch you & you took the bait!


----------



## west coast kitty

WendyBee said:


> You have an excellent memory westy. Yes she`s still living in South Wales. I`m sure we have photos somewhere of the miniature Welsh dresser with the little china cups and plates on it.
> I`ve asked my twin sis on numerous occasions to please send me some pics. I am really desperate to have the old black and white pic of my Dad holding me and my sis so proudly in his arms at our christening when we were 6 weeks old. I want that pic so I can have it enlarged to hang in my living room.
> It`s hard to believe we`ll both be 50 years old next month!


You're just a young'un Wendy! We'll have to celebrate with you next month when you reach the half century mark :XD: Sorry, I had to repeat what was said to me a few years ago.


----------



## Janeway

bonbf3 said:


> Good question. And when does the flush begin?


Oh, Bon, you are on a roll tonight!


----------



## west coast kitty

alcameron said:


> "For every one who exalts himself will be humbled, and he who humbles himself will be exalted."


Everyone but you was pleased for KPG's milestone. You make my point that for some reason, some of you need to take every opportunity to put a negative slant on KPG's posts. :thumbdown:


----------



## west coast kitty

CB - how was your gs' birthday party? Did he put on a good show for you, maybe a special song for grandma?


----------



## SQM

bonbf3 said:


> Okay - now I'm going to be aggravating. I'm going to pick on my friends just to show those libs I can do it, too!
> 
> You all are such good cooks that I'm afraid you're going to get a little uppity. So:
> 
> I'm a simple city girl - no veggies in my garden, no butter churn on the porch. Packaged and processed foods are my staples! I think candy is cute. Here's my cream cheese recipe:
> 
> Open box - no cussing (cursing, Mr. K) please.
> 
> Laboriously peel apart inner foil wrapper without defacing cream cheese.
> 
> Select your most elaborate and elegant little dippity-do-dah cheese spreader. *
> 
> Slice of a slab of cream cheese.
> 
> Lick it off the spreader.
> 
> *(If you don't have a "proper" cheese spreader, choose one of your loveliest fingers and dig in!)
> 
> Oh my - that's almost as bad as sucking the eyeballs out of crayfish/crawdads/shrimp/lobsters!!
> 
> If I offended any of my RWN friends, I must truly say, "Get over it!" :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> (At least I hope you're :lol:
> 
> and not :evil:


Why Bon I applaud your forthrightness in admitting you would buy the spread pre-packaged as would I, but I still droll over the smoked salmon version.


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you. I do feel free.
> 
> By the way, she is not our "leader." She is a friend, and the reason she is defended and supported by so many on here is because of the many kindnesses - some even beyond KP - that she has shown to us.
> 
> We like each other, and we support each other.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for putting it into words Bonnie


----------



## Janeway

SQM said:


> To The Ladies of the Left:
> 
> I am just noticing that Our Gerslay can be very witty.
> 
> To the Ladies of the Right:
> 
> Are any of you reading "The Goldfinch" by Donna Tartt. (I have such troubles remembering titles and authors.) I am beginning to think I have been a victim of advertising hype.


No, I'm reading the Bible--have you read any of the books within the Bible? Interesting reading as I recommend it!


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> Okay - now I'm going to be aggravating. I'm going to pick on my friends just to show those libs I can do it, too!
> 
> You all are such good cooks that I'm afraid you're going to get a little uppity. So:
> 
> I'm a simple city girl - no veggies in my garden, no butter churn on the porch. Packaged and processed foods are my staples! I think candy is cute. Here's my cream cheese recipe:
> 
> Open box - no cussing (cursing, Mr. K) please.
> 
> Laboriously peel apart inner foil wrapper without defacing cream cheese.
> 
> Select your most elaborate and elegant little dippity-do-dah cheese spreader. *
> 
> Slice of a slab of cream cheese.
> 
> Lick it off the spreader.
> 
> *(If you don't have a "proper" cheese spreader, choose one of your loveliest fingers and dig in!)
> 
> Oh my - that's almost as bad as sucking the eyeballs out of crayfish/crawdads/shrimp/lobsters!!
> 
> If I offended any of my RWN friends, I must truly say, "Get over it!" :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> (At least I hope you're :lol:
> 
> and not :evil:


I'm defintely :lol: and more likely to follow your example than that of our gourmet friends


----------



## SQM

bonbf3 said:


> I love the picture! As I recall from a pic of you, you look like your mother. I didn't realize you were a twin. I think twins are amazing! I think someone else is a twin, too. No - I don't mean your sister! Is someone else on here a twin?


Wombat and I have twin brothers. Mine is a republican. You would like him.


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> I love the picture! As I recall from a pic of you, you look like your mother. I didn't realize you were a twin. I think twins are amazing! I think someone else is a twin, too. No - I don't mean your sister! Is someone else on here a twin?


Solo is also a twin.


----------



## west coast kitty

WendyBee said:


> A pal of mine posted this on my FB page earlier. I just had to share here as well as FB. Pic of the recipe is attached.
> For some here at KP who don`t like cream cheese, omit the cream cheese and add peanut butter or even Nutella. Heck...add the Nutella and peanut butter as well as the cream cheese if you like LOL
> 
> Ingredients
> 1 can seamless crescent rolls (or pinch together seams on a regular can)
> 8 oz cream cheese, room temperature
> 1/3cup sugar
> 2 tsp vanilla
> ¾ C mixed peanut butter and chocolate chips
> 
> Directions:
> Beat sugar, cream cheese and vanilla together until smooth and creamy.
> Unroll the crescent roll sheet onto lightly floured surface. . Stretch the dough out, I use a rolling pin to do this, then trim the edges to give it a good rectangular shape. A pizza cutter is great for trimming edges of dough.
> Spread the cream cheese mixture over the top of the crescent sheet, leaving a gap at the edge about 1/2 inch.
> Sprinkle your chips on top of cream cheese  press them in lightly to aid in rolling.
> Roll the crescent sheet up tightly and wrap in cling wrap.
> Place in freezer for at least 2 hours it wont get really solid as the cream cheese mix wont freeze hard.
> 
> When chilled preheat oven to 350°.
> Line a cookie sheet with parchment paper (prevents sticking and helps in cleanup).
> Slice the crescent roll into 1/4" slices. They wont keep the precise round shape, but that is fine!
> Bake on prepared cookie sheet for 12 -14 minutes until crescent roll appears golden brown.
> Cool on the parchment paper or wire rack.
> Enjoy! They are soft and oh so yummy!!


Wendy, those just look too decadent. Thanks for the posting.


----------



## SQM

Janeway said:


> No, I'm reading the Bible--have you read any of the books within the Bible? Interesting reading as I recommend it!


Thanks for the suggestion and I have read many parts of it. I could not read numbers or the begats as it was a bit dull but I liked the bible stories. But I view it from a literary/historical perspective and I thrill every time something is found in Israel or in neighboring countries that support the history of the bible. I do not believe that it was written by god nor are all the stories praise worthy. But I guess people were people in antiquity, also.


----------



## Janeway

WendyBee said:


> You have an excellent memory westy. Yes she`s still living in South Wales. I`m sure we have photos somewhere of the miniature Welsh dresser with the little china cups and plates on it.
> I`ve asked my twin sis on numerous occasions to please send me some pics. I am really desperate to have the old black and white pic of my Dad holding me and my sis so proudly in his arms at our christening when we were 6 weeks old. I want that pic so I can have it enlarged to hang in my living room.
> It`s hard to believe we`ll both be 50 years old next month!


I had identical twin friends (one has died & other moved 1500 miles away) & when one twin said it was her BD someone asked the other now when is your BD? We got a big laugh!


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> This is way past my bedtime, and I need sleep. Exhausted from two days with 3 and 6-year old darlings.
> 
> GS was FANTASTIC at Hard Rock Cafe. He actually sang one song "It's Time" - while drumming. I didn't even know he could sing. That boy never ceases to amaze me. His whole band did a great job - not just my guy. There's a tiny part of me that loves "show biz." I really get a thrill at live performances - just the talent people have is great to see.
> 
> Love that cymbal!!!
> 
> Exciting weekend. Grandma's worn out, and so is Granddad who plans on ten hours of sleep tonight.
> 
> Sweet dreams!


Good for your gs Bonnie; so glad you could see him perform!


----------



## Janeway

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> oh my are we forgetful. It may pay to go for evaluation and treatment.


Why not fly somewhere? You have been grounded my dear!


----------



## Janeway

bonbf3 said:


> Okay - now I'm going to be aggravating. I'm going to pick on my friends just to show those libs I can do it, too!
> 
> You all are such good cooks that I'm afraid you're going to get a little uppity. So:
> 
> I'm a simple city girl - no veggies in my garden, no butter churn on the porch. Packaged and processed foods are my staples! I think candy is cute. Here's my cream cheese recipe:
> 
> Open box - no cussing (cursing, Mr. K) please.
> 
> Laboriously peel apart inner foil wrapper without defacing cream cheese.
> 
> Select your most elaborate and elegant little dippity-do-dah cheese spreader. *
> 
> Slice of a slab of cream cheese.
> 
> Lick it off the spreader.
> 
> *(If you don't have a "proper" cheese spreader, choose one of your loveliest fingers and dig in!)
> 
> Oh my - that's almost as bad as sucking the eyeballs out of crayfish/crawdads/shrimp/lobsters!!
> 
> If I offended any of my RWN friends, I must truly say, "Get over it!" :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> (At least I hope you're :lol:
> 
> and not :evil:


Use this one Bon.


----------



## Janeway

karverr said:


> I use to donate every 27 days. I gave plasma and platelets , when they checked my blood they found it didn't
> have any integers or something like that and flagged me to be a baby doner. so many babies need blood and mine was perfect for them. I have donated over 60 gallons of blood, but now I'm on blood thinner for my stroke so I can't give anymore.


Wow, that is a lot of blood so thanks as a lot of people were saved from your donation.

How are your tomatoes doing?


----------



## Janeway

bonbf3 said:


> Congrats, Janeway!! :thumbup:


Thanks as I'm just trying to do the best with pictures!


----------



## Janeway

WendyBee said:


> A pal of mine posted this on my FB page earlier. I just had to share here as well as FB. Pic of the recipe is attached.
> For some here at KP who don`t like cream cheese, omit the cream cheese and add peanut butter or even Nutella. Heck...add the Nutella and peanut butter as well as the cream cheese if you like LOL
> 
> Ingredients
> 1 can seamless crescent rolls (or pinch together seams on a regular can)
> 8 oz cream cheese, room temperature
> 1/3cup sugar
> 2 tsp vanilla
> ¾ C mixed peanut butter and chocolate chips
> 
> Directions:
> Beat sugar, cream cheese and vanilla together until smooth and creamy.
> Unroll the crescent roll sheet onto lightly floured surface. . Stretch the dough out, I use a rolling pin to do this, then trim the edges to give it a good rectangular shape. A pizza cutter is great for trimming edges of dough.
> Spread the cream cheese mixture over the top of the crescent sheet, leaving a gap at the edge about 1/2 inch.
> Sprinkle your chips on top of cream cheese  press them in lightly to aid in rolling.
> Roll the crescent sheet up tightly and wrap in cling wrap.
> Place in freezer for at least 2 hours it wont get really solid as the cream cheese mix wont freeze hard.
> 
> When chilled preheat oven to 350°.
> Line a cookie sheet with parchment paper (prevents sticking and helps in cleanup).
> Slice the crescent roll into 1/4" slices. They wont keep the precise round shape, but that is fine!
> Bake on prepared cookie sheet for 12 -14 minutes until crescent roll appears golden brown.
> Cool on the parchment paper or wire rack.
> Enjoy! They are soft and oh so yummy!!


Yum, yum!


----------



## WendyBee

Jokim said:


> You had a wonderful, loving grandfather, Wendy. Did you get to know him well?


Yes Jokim we were very close. They lived within walking distance from us, and used to visit regularly. I adored both my Grandparents and was devastated when they both died.


----------



## Lukelucy

joeysomma said:


> When it comes to an IV or taking blood. I'm a chicken! I cannot look!


I can't look either.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Not me. I am ignoring them


Me, too.


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you. I do feel free.
> 
> By the way, she is not our "leader." She is a friend, and the reason she is defended and supported by so many on here is because of the many kindnesses - some even beyond KP - that she has shown to us.
> 
> We like each other, and we support each other.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> Congratulations on paying off your mtge, KPG. There is no feeling to compare to that of no more mtge payments, like new found freedom! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: you should both be very proud of yourselves for all your hard work.


----------



## Lukelucy

karverr said:


> I know what ya'll mean we are going to get a heavy sunshine for the next 7 days, terrible


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> Another double post. I'm ashamed.
> 
> Well, it never hurts to say it more than once - LL's sweaters are beautiful - as so many have said before. And they are, LL.


Thank you!


----------



## Gerslay

karverr said:


> I use to donate every 27 days. I gave plasma and platelets , when they checked my blood they found it didn't
> have any integers or something like that and flagged me to be a baby doner. so many babies need blood and mine was perfect for them. I have donated over 60 gallons of blood, but now I'm on blood thinner for my stroke so I can't give anymore.


Congrats karverr! Its a blessing to know that your blood went to helping babies. How wonderful for you...and the babies!

(Peanut butter >>> creamy)


----------



## Gerslay

Morning All!

This is the day that the Lord has made, I shall rejoice and be glad in it!


----------



## Gerslay

west coast kitty said:


> I don't believe you or your friends on the left are evil - but neither am I or my friends on the right, including KPG! I have not attacked Nebraska and my posts to her were comment specific never an insult to her as a person. Nor have I seen where Nebraska was personally attacked on this thread - I can't say the same for the comments made to her on LOLL. I'm happy to see a shift in the posts to her on WOW - it holds out some measure of hope that the same acceptance will be achieved with others at some point. Nebraska is more than capable of putting her own views forward, as are the rest of us.
> 
> I stopped following the "hot" topics on a regular basis last year when it became evident that the fall back position from several on the left was to personally attack individuals, make blanket statements about the lack of Christian spirit, compassion, charity or empathy of those on the right.
> 
> Believe it or not, conservative people care about others and put their time, money and resources into making their community a better place. Because we don't think government is the best solution doesn't mean we don't care. I don't have the time or inclination to keep reading the same old "conservatives or Christians are greedy, unfeeling, insensitive, uncompassionate, .." responses usually put forward by the left when they don't agree with our point of view.
> 
> For those who say the problem is too big for any solution but the government, I'd like to remind them that there is ultimately only 1 source of income - tax payers! IMO big govt is the least effective way of dealing with social issues; local govt is much better placed to be aware of community's needs and the appropriate way to meet them in a much more cost effective way. Right now a lot of money is wasted on bureaucracy that would be better spent on meeting people's needs.
> 
> I'm grateful that Can. politics aren't quite as polarized as the Americans, but I disagree with you about not having hate in our politics. Since the merger of the right, Harper and the conservatives have often been demonized by the left. You've stated that you're a liberal but I also seem to recall a post of yours where you said you had met Harper and thought he was doing a good job for our country. Do you really think young Trudeau would do a better job of leading our country?


Well said WCK!

:thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy

west coast kitty said:


> I don't believe you or your friends on the left are evil - but neither am I or my friends on the right, including KPG! I have not attacked Nebraska and my posts to her were comment specific never an insult to her as a person. Nor have I seen where Nebraska was personally attacked on this thread - I can't say the same for the comments made to her on LOLL. I'm happy to see a shift in the posts to her on WOW - it holds out some measure of hope that the same acceptance will be achieved with others at some point. Nebraska is more than capable of putting her own views forward, as are the rest of us.
> 
> I stopped following the "hot" topics on a regular basis last year when it became evident that the fall back position from several on the left was to personally attack individuals, make blanket statements about the lack of Christian spirit, compassion, charity or empathy of those on the right.
> 
> Believe it or not, conservative people care about others and put their time, money and resources into making their community a better place. Because we don't think government is the best solution doesn't mean we don't care. I don't have the time or inclination to keep reading the same old "conservatives or Christians are greedy, unfeeling, insensitive, uncompassionate, .." responses usually put forward by the left when they don't agree with our point of view.
> 
> For those who say the problem is too big for any solution but the government, I'd like to remind them that there is ultimately only 1 source of income - tax payers! IMO big govt is the least effective way of dealing with social issues; local govt is much better placed to be aware of community's needs and the appropriate way to meet them in a much more cost effective way. Right now a lot of money is wasted on bureaucracy that would be better spent on meeting people's needs.
> 
> I'm grateful that Can. politics aren't quite as polarized as the Americans, but I disagree with you about not having hate in our politics. Since the merger of the right, Harper and the conservatives have often been demonized by the left. You've stated that you're a liberal but I also seem to recall a post of yours where you said you had met Harper and thought he was doing a good job for our country. Do you really think young Trudeau would do a better job of leading our country?


Unfortunately, WKC, you are talking to a wall. Those on the Left don't think. They memorize the Left's talking points and never look realistically at what supports their positions. They make judgments based on what they want to happen, and they never assess where in the world their ideas have ever worked or why their ideas should suddenly work because they want them too. Conservative values may not always work in every instance, but they have worked in the past. The Left, however, denies that fact because it doesn't fit their agenda.

I refuse to argue with them any longer. It is negative energy and their goal at this time, no matter what they say, is to cause disruption on this thread. Conversing with them here is a very bad idea. Jesus told Satan to get away from him. I intend to respond the same way to them on this thread. They are jealous of our true friendship and loyalty. They need dissension and strife. Not here. I refuse to even talk with them about knitting and recipes here. They are fouling this thread with their presence.


----------



## SQM

Knit crazy said:


> Unfortunately, WKC, you are talking to a wall. Those on the Left don't think. They memorize the Left's talking points and never look realistically at what supports their positions. They make judgments based on what they want to happen, and they never assess where in the world their ideas have ever worked or why their ideas should suddenly work because they want them too. Conservative values may not always work in every instance, but they have worked in the past. The Left, however, denies that fact because it doesn't fit their agenda.
> 
> I refuse to argue with them any longer. It is negative energy and their goal at this time, no matter what they say, is to cause disruption on this thread. Conversing with them here is a very bad idea. Jesus told Satan to get away from him. I intend to respond the same way to them on this thread. They are jealous of our true friendship and loyalty. They need dissension and strife. Not here. I refuse to even talk with them about knitting and recipes here. They are fouling this thread with their presence.


With this attitude and inflammatory statements it will be near impossible to find common ground. We are more alike than unalike - if we can stay away from religion and politics. Simple Wimple.


----------



## Knit crazy

SQM said:


> With this attitude and inflammatory statements it will be near impossible to find common ground. We are more alike than unalike - if we can stay away from religion and politics. Simple Wimple.


You are not someone I would ever consider a friend. Go away and find someone who cares what you do and say. You have earned rejection.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Lukelucy said:


> When?


Me too? Only problem is I'll have to do some busking with my trusty old horn to raise the airfare!

I picked wrong quote. Meant to pick quote re invite to gathering of all of you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

bonbf3 said:


> This is way past my bedtime, and I need sleep. Exhausted from two days with 3 and 6-year old darlings.
> 
> GS was FANTASTIC at Hard Rock Cafe. He actually sang one song "It's Time" - while drumming. I didn't even know he could sing. That boy never ceases to amaze me. His whole band did a great job - not just my guy. There's a tiny part of me that loves "show biz." I really get a thrill at live performances - just the talent people have is great to see.
> 
> Love that cymbal!!!
> 
> Exciting weekend. Grandma's worn out, and so is Granddad who plans on ten hours of sleep tonight.
> 
> Sweet dreams!


 :thumbup: You are one terrific Grandma.


----------



## Lukelucy

Knit crazy said:


> Unfortunately, WKC, you are talking to a wall. Those on the Left don't think. They memorize the Left's talking points and never look realistically at what supports their positions. They make judgments based on what they want to happen, and they never assess where in the world their ideas have ever worked or why their ideas should suddenly work because they want them too. Conservative values may not always work in every instance, but they have worked in the past. The Left, however, denies that fact because it doesn't fit their agenda.
> 
> I refuse to argue with them any longer. It is negative energy and their goal at this time, no matter what they say, is to cause disruption on this thread. Conversing with them here is a very bad idea. Jesus told Satan to get away from him. I intend to respond the same way to them on this thread. They are jealous of our true friendship and loyalty. They need dissension and strife. Not here. I refuse to even talk with them about knitting and recipes here. They are fouling this thread with their presence.


 :thumbup: Exactly. I am doing the same.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Jokim said:


> .... and 'tweakable', you can add other things, such as veggies, shrooms, nuts, the world! But it is delicious!
> BTW- love the photo of your mom and grandmother.


BusyBee - Wah! I want the rice/chicken casserole recipe by PM too please.


----------



## Lukelucy

Knit crazy said:


> You are not someone I would ever consider a friend. Go away and find someone who cares what you do and say. You have earned rejection.


I second the motion! Go away! Yes, you have definitely earned it.


----------



## Lukelucy

Gerslay said:


> Morning All!
> 
> This is the day that the Lord has made, I shall rejoice and be glad in it!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

bonbf3 said:


> So nice! I couldn't give blood for years because - get this one - I didn't weigh enough!!!! (You had to weigh 110. Bear in mind, I was only 5'1" in shoes so I take NO credit for being light in my young adulthood.)Those days are gone for good.


You are so funny. Thanks, I needed this.


----------



## susanmos2000

Knit crazy said:


> You are not someone I would ever consider a friend. Go away and find someone who cares what you do and say. You have earned rejection.


Very nice, KC.


----------



## Wombatnomore

WendyBee said:


> A pal of mine posted this on my FB page earlier. I just had to share here as well as FB. Pic of the recipe is attached.
> For some here at KP who don`t like cream cheese, omit the cream cheese and add peanut butter or even Nutella. Heck...add the Nutella and peanut butter as well as the cream cheese if you like LOL
> 
> Ingredients
> 1 can seamless crescent rolls (or pinch together seams on a regular can)
> 8 oz cream cheese, room temperature
> 1/3cup sugar
> 2 tsp vanilla
> ¾ C mixed peanut butter and chocolate chips
> 
> Directions:
> Beat sugar, cream cheese and vanilla together until smooth and creamy.
> Unroll the crescent roll sheet onto lightly floured surface. . Stretch the dough out, I use a rolling pin to do this, then trim the edges to give it a good rectangular shape. A pizza cutter is great for trimming edges of dough.
> Spread the cream cheese mixture over the top of the crescent sheet, leaving a gap at the edge about 1/2 inch.
> Sprinkle your chips on top of cream cheese  press them in lightly to aid in rolling.
> Roll the crescent sheet up tightly and wrap in cling wrap.
> Place in freezer for at least 2 hours it wont get really solid as the cream cheese mix wont freeze hard.
> 
> When chilled preheat oven to 350°.
> Line a cookie sheet with parchment paper (prevents sticking and helps in cleanup).
> Slice the crescent roll into 1/4" slices. They wont keep the precise round shape, but that is fine!
> Bake on prepared cookie sheet for 12 -14 minutes until crescent roll appears golden brown.
> Cool on the parchment paper or wire rack.
> Enjoy! They are soft and oh so yummy!!


Wendy, you're my version of what a 'superwoman' is! Something I have aspired to all of my adult life but have not done so well. Admiration to you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

west coast kitty said:


> I don't believe you or your friends on the left are evil - but neither am I or my friends on the right, including KPG! I have not attacked Nebraska and my posts to her were comment specific never an insult to her as a person. Nor have I seen where Nebraska was personally attacked on this thread - I can't say the same for the comments made to her on LOLL. I'm happy to see a shift in the posts to her on WOW - it holds out some measure of hope that the same acceptance will be achieved with others at some point. Nebraska is more than capable of putting her own views forward, as are the rest of us.
> 
> I stopped following the "hot" topics on a regular basis last year when it became evident that the fall back position from several on the left was to personally attack individuals, make blanket statements about the lack of Christian spirit, compassion, charity or empathy of those on the right.
> 
> Believe it or not, conservative people care about others and put their time, money and resources into making their community a better place. Because we don't think government is the best solution doesn't mean we don't care. I don't have the time or inclination to keep reading the same old "conservatives or Christians are greedy, unfeeling, insensitive, uncompassionate, .." responses usually put forward by the left when they don't agree with our point of view.
> 
> For those who say the problem is too big for any solution but the government, I'd like to remind them that there is ultimately only 1 source of income - tax payers! IMO big govt is the least effective way of dealing with social issues; local govt is much better placed to be aware of community's needs and the appropriate way to meet them in a much more cost effective way. Right now a lot of money is wasted on bureaucracy that would be better spent on meeting people's needs.
> 
> I'm grateful that Can. politics aren't quite as polarized as the Americans, but I disagree with you about not having hate in our politics. Since the merger of the right, Harper and the conservatives have often been demonized by the left. You've stated that you're a liberal but I also seem to recall a post of yours where you said you had met Harper and thought he was doing a good job for our country. Do you really think young Trudeau would do a better job of leading our country?


 :thumbup: Bravo WCK!


----------



## Knit crazy

susanmos2000 said:


> Very nice, KC.


Go away. You are unwanted here.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: I thought you were going to mount the brick over your door - now I see you're going to put your name over the door frame on the brick! I'm just a bit slow tonight. Still thrilled for you to have your mortgage paid off!!


No problem. It is not a Mezuzah. Our brick is just a silly symbol to us of a major goal accomplished.

Of course, a Lib had to try to ruin even that for me.


----------



## Knit crazy

knitpresentgifts said:


> No problem. It is not a Mezuzah. Our brick is just a silly symbol to us of a major goal accomplished.
> 
> Of course, a Lib had to try to ruin even that for me.


It is cute. Are you making them to sell too? I think they would sell well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

west coast kitty said:


> I'm defintely :lol: and more likely to follow your example than that of our gourmet friends


You own and cook in a crockpot! That is cooking gourmet.


----------



## SQM

Knit crazy said:


> You are not someone I would ever consider a friend. Go away and find someone who cares what you do and say. You have earned rejection.


Nice to meet you too, KC.

Actually I am excellent friend material, loyal, fun, patient, supportive, helpful, and I do not give out unsolicited advice nor do I complain about health issues. I also do not hold grudges.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

west coast kitty said:


> Solo is also a twin.


Yes, mine! (and her beloved sister which really makes us triplets)


----------



## SQM

Wombatnomore said:


> Me too? Only problem is I'll have to do some busking with my trusty old horn to raise the airfare!
> 
> I picked wrong quote. Meant to pick quote re invite to gathering of all of you!


Wombat!!!!!! What kind of horn do you play? I loved your busking comment. We don't use that expression in the States.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: you should both be very proud of yourselves for all your hard work.


Thank you LL and Jokim.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: you should both be very proud of yourselves for all your hard work.


Thank you LL, Jokim and Bon.


----------



## SQM

Lukelucy said:


>


yes rejoice in the day but it sounds like you are not glad that I am in it. Oh well!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Knit crazy said:


> I refuse to argue with them any longer. It is negative energy and their goal at this time, no matter what they say, is to cause disruption on this thread. Conversing with them here is a very bad idea. Jesus told Satan to get away from him. I intend to respond the same way to them on this thread. They are jealous of our true friendship and loyalty. They need dissension and strife. Not here. I refuse to even talk with them about knitting and recipes here. They are fouling this thread with their presence.


Your words are true.


----------



## Wombatnomore

SQM said:


> Wombat!!!!!! What kind of horn do you play? I loved your busking comment. We don't use that expression in the States.


Alto Saxaphone SQM. Got it in the 80s. Love it to death (although it's still very much alive!). Busked a lot in the 90s with guitar playing nephew. Made quite a bit of money actually! So I'll get on to it. Might wear a wig and Jacqui O glasses!


----------



## susanmos2000

SQM said:


> Nice to meet you too, KC.
> 
> Actually I am excellent friend material, loyal, fun, patient, supportive, helpful, and I do not give out unsolicited advice nor do I complain about health issues. I also do not hold grudges.


Sounds like a winning combination to me!


----------



## Knit crazy

SQM said:


> Nice to meet you too, KC.
> 
> Actually I am excellent friend material, loyal, fun, patient, supportive, helpful, and I do not give out unsolicited advice nor do I complain about health issues. I also do not hold grudges.


I have a memory. I know who you are. Go away, nobody here is fooled by your games.


----------



## susanmos2000

Knit crazy said:


> I have a memory. I know who you are. Go away, nobody here is fooled by your games.


Why not let the others decide for themselves?


----------



## SQM

Knit crazy said:


> I have a memory. I know who you are. Go away, nobody here is fooled by your games.


I have some good references here - Wombat and Janee know me a bit. Stop being so hostile - I have never been rude to you. Look how nice I am taking your insults. I am turning my other cheek.


----------



## Wombatnomore

SQM said:


> I have some good references here - Wombat and Janee know me a bit. Stop being so hostile - I have never been rude to you. Look how nice I am taking your insults. I am turning my other cheek.


Have to say, SQM is a nice person. I would be happy to continue to chat to you SQM.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Me too? Only problem is I'll have to do some busking with my trusty old horn to raise the airfare!
> 
> I picked wrong quote. Meant to pick quote re invite to gathering of all of you!


I want you here, there, at our "ours" bash! Do you play a horn instrument? If so, bring your horn. We're gonna party.

Plus, we love music at our house, and Aussies.

DH spent a few days in OZ, unfortunately I couldn't join him as he went on a work related mission. I have a stuffed Roo and Koala to prove it too. :-D


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> I want you here, there, at our "ours" bash! Do you play a horn instrument? If so, bring your horn. We're gonna party.
> 
> Plus, we love music at our house.


Does anyone play piano KPG? And if a snare drum was available we could music for days on end!


----------



## SQM

Wombatnomore said:


> Have to say, SQM is a nice person. I would be happy to continue to chat to you SQM.


Thanks My Precious Twin Wombat. What are you knitting now? I have come to a dead halt. Need to rev up again. See, I am nice Knit Crazy.


----------



## Gerslay

Wombatnomore said:


> Me too? Only problem is I'll have to do some busking with my trusty old horn to raise the airfare!


For real? What horn do you play?

Nevermind...I kept reading and found out.

Very cool!

:thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Knit crazy said:


> It is cute. Are you making them to sell too? I think they would sell well.


No, they would be simple and probably good sellers, but so heavy to cart around at craft sales.

I am so sore now every time I complete a sale after all the packing, set-up, standing to sell all day, repacking and unpacking once home and returning the tables, displays, product into our home to the appropriate places.

I paid my fee to participate in my first craft sale this year (Sat), but unfortunately, I hurt myself and couldn't make it.


----------



## Wombatnomore

SQM said:


> Thanks My Precious Twin Wombat. What are you knitting now? I have come to a dead halt. Need to rev up again. See, I am nice Knit Crazy.


A vintage 60s sweater in a pale orange mohair, it has simple cables and a deep shawl collar. It's really beautiful and I'm just hoping my calculations to make it a little less fitted work out. The older patterns were definitely designed for the stick figured woman unfortunately.

How can we get you motivated?


----------



## Gerslay

Wombatnomore said:


> A vintage 60s sweater in a pale orange mohair, it has simple cables and a deep shawl collar. It's really beautiful and I'm just hoping my calculations to make it a little less fitted work out. The older patterns were definitely designed for the stick figured woman unfortunately.
> 
> How can we get you motivated?


You must post a picture when you're finished...I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Wombatnomore

Gerslay said:


> You must post a picture when you're finished...I can't wait to see it!


I will Gerslay! KPG kindly sent me instructions on how to post a picture. For some reasons my computer is quite contrary when it comes to this manoeuvre but it's all good now.

I'm also knitting a gorgeous rectangle shawl which I'll post as a WIP in the pictures section shortly.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Knit crazy said:


> I have a memory. I know who you are. Go away, nobody here is fooled by your games.


Ya, me too. She regularly addresses me as (a) KKK leader and KGB. Nice huh?


----------



## Knit crazy

SQM said:


> Thanks My Precious Twin Wombat. What are you knitting now? I have come to a dead halt. Need to rev up again. See, I am nice Knit Crazy.


Go away.


----------



## MaidInBedlam

MarilynKnits said:


> All we need to figure out is who the Pod People are.


Much as I hate to say it, it looks to me like the invaders came here from WOW, LOLL and POV.


----------



## Knit crazy

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, they would be simple and probably good sellers, but so heavy to cart around at craft sales.
> 
> I am so sore now every time I complete a sale after all the packing, set-up, standing to sell all day, repacking and unpacking once home and returning the tables, displays, product into our home to the appropriate places.
> 
> I paid my fee to participate in my first craft sale this year, but unfortunately, I hurt myself and couldn't make it.


Ah, I didn't consider the weight. Cute, though, and would sell.


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, they would be simple and probably good sellers, but so heavy to cart around at craft sales.
> 
> I am so sore now every time I complete a sale after all the packing, set-up, standing to sell all day, repacking and unpacking once home and returning the tables, displays, product into our home to the appropriate places.
> 
> I paid my fee to participate in my first craft sale this year, but unfortunately, I hurt myself and couldn't make it.


You too are a superwoman! I don't know how you would have to time and energy for all of this. Admiration to you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Alto Saxaphone SQM. Got it in the 80s. Love it to death (although it's still very much alive!). Busked a lot in the 90s with guitar playing nephew. Made quite a bit of money actually! So I'll get on to it. Might wear a wig and Jacqui O glasses!


Awesome! I cannot wait to meet you and hear you play.

Seriously, have you ever been to the States? Do you have an interest to travel to the USA and where?

I'm wanting to go to Australia. I've spent time (years) in Asia and loved every minute of it. I haven't made it to you yet, but haven't given up on that desire either.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Is anyone familiar with the blog Fashion: Yarn Style?


----------



## Gerslay

Wombatnomore said:


> I will Gerslay! KPG kindly sent me instructions on how to post a picture. For some reasons my computer is quite contrary when it comes to this manoeuvre but it's all good now.
> 
> I'm also knitting a gorgeous rectangle shawl which I'll post as a WIP in the pictures section shortly.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> Yes Jokim we were very close. They lived within walking distance from us, and used to visit regularly. I adored both my Grandparents and was devastated when they both died.


Such a secure, loving world when one has caring grandparents to run to for help. My mom's parents were also loving. Her dad, just like you grandfather, built a miniature replica of their kitchen which we also played with. He was a very good person and an excellent parent.


----------



## Gerslay

BREAKFAST: Strawberries, blackberries, blueberries, and bananas. But I ran out of yogurt so I used whipped cream. 
Is that a no-no?


----------



## Lukelucy

Knit crazy said:


> Go away. You are unwanted here.


Thank you, KC. Yes! They need to go away!


----------



## bonbf3

SQM said:


> Why Bon I applaud your forthrightness in admitting you would buy the spread pre-packaged as would I, but I still droll over the smoked salmon version.


I've never had the smoked salmon, but I'd probably like it. I like a smokey flavor.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Does anyone play piano KPG? And if a snare drum was available we could music for days on end!


I play piano, Wombat, but wouldn't at the party. I have friends that can complete an entire orchestra if that is what we want.

We even own a kick-butt audio system, mics and board. Friends bring their amps, but will get one for you.

You'll need a bass player as well - check!


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for putting it into words Bonnie


Glad to do it. I know there are hard feelings from way back, but I want them, especially newcomers, to know that KPG is a good person who has gone to a lot of trouble to do nice things for others and has our admiration as a very unselfish person.


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> Glad to do it. I know there are hard feelings from way back, but I want them, especially newcomers, to know that KPG is a good person who has gone to a lot of trouble to do nice things for others and has our admiration as a very unselfish person.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Awesome! I cannot wait to meet you and hear you play.
> 
> Seriously, have you ever been to the States? Do you have an interest to travel to the USA and where?
> 
> I'm wanting to go to Australia. I've spent time (years) in Asia and loved every minute of it. I haven't made it to you yet, but haven't given up on that desire either.


I have been to the States - San Francisco, Manhattan NYC, Los Angeles, Sacramento AND I LOVED IT! Sorry, wasn't shouting but I was!

Have been a couple of times, 2nd time back to the delicious Manhattan. I swear, if I was a woman of significant means I would love to live in Manhattan.

I think you would love Australia KPG and if you are able to get here I would happily accommodate you and yours when in Melbourne!

Only problem is of course it's such a long flight however, the newer larger planes are more comfortable I guess. My last flight was in a 747 so I've yet to experience the joys of the A380 et al.


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> Glad to do it. I know there are hard feelings from way back, but I want them, especially newcomers, to know that KPG is a good person who has gone to a lot of trouble to do nice things for others and has our admiration as a very unselfish person.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> You must post a picture when you're finished...I can't wait to see it!


I agree, sounds very pretty.


----------



## SQM

Wombatnomore said:


> A vintage 60s sweater in a pale orange mohair, it has simple cables and a deep shawl collar. It's really beautiful and I'm just hoping my calculations to make it a little less fitted work out. The older patterns were definitely designed for the stick figured woman unfortunately.
> 
> How can we get you motivated?


Totally love vintage and I stupidly threw out all my 70s knitting magazines. Post the pic when you are done. To motivate me, get Ostrich to throw me off this site - spend too much time writing and not knitting or doing my tunisian course.


----------



## bonbf3

SQM said:


> Wombat and I have twin brothers. Mine is a republican. You would like him.


Wow - I think that's the neatest thing! We have a good friend whose granddaughter just had twin boys. A lot of work, but what a double joy!


----------



## Lukelucy

Wombatnomore said:


> I have been to the States - San Francisco, Manhattan NYC, Los Angeles, Sacramento AND I LOVED IT! Sorry, wasn't shouting but I was!
> 
> Have been a couple of times, 2nd time back to the delicious Manhattan. I swear, if I was a woman of significant means I would love to live in Manhattan.
> 
> I think you would love Australia KPG and if you are able to get here I would happily accommodate you and yours when in Melbourne!
> 
> Only problem is of course it's such a long flight however, the newer larger planes are more comfortable I guess. My last flight was in a 747 so I've yet to experience the joys of the A380 et al.


Flew to Sydney Business Class. Was still uncomfortable. Difficult to sleep. However, Coach must be a nightmare.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> I will Gerslay! KPG kindly sent me instructions on how to post a picture. For some reasons my computer is quite contrary when it comes to this manoeuvre but it's all good now.
> 
> I'm also knitting a gorgeous rectangle shawl which I'll post as a WIP in the pictures section shortly.


You must choose and use an avatar as well. If you need those instructions, LMK. It makes it much easier to notice your posts, so I won't miss them.

Plus it is an expression of your personality and fun!


----------



## Jokim

Gerslay said:


> Morning All!
> 
> This is the day that the Lord has made, I shall rejoice and be glad in it!


Give thanks to the Lord, for He is good; for His kindness endures forever.


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> I play piano, Wombat but wouldn't at the party. I have friends that can complete an entire orchestra if that is what we want.
> 
> We even own a kick-butt audio system, mics and board. Friends bring their amps, but will get one for you.


I'm a better singer than a sax player so I'm glad to know microphones will be there.

Have to say, I'm shy to play in company but when I used to busk it didn't worry me! As I said before, I'll pack a wig and Jacqui O glasses and pretend I'm not really there!


----------



## SQM

bonbf3 said:


> I've never had the smoked salmon, but I'd probably like it. I like a smokey flavor.


Come to NYC and order lox at one of the famous delis. You are in for a super treat.


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> Solo is also a twin.


Oh, my gosh! I knew there was someone else - it must have been Solo. Fantastic!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> You too are a superwoman! I don't know how you would have to time and energy for all of this. Admiration to you!


Thanks, I'll admit it is getting more difficult. My mind says yes, and my body at the end of the day, says, "Why?"


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> You must choose and use an avatar as well. If you need those instructions, LMK. It makes it much easier to notice your posts, so I won't miss them.
> 
> Plus it is an expression of your personality and fun!


I will actually. I'm inclined to use an image of a Wombat because I think they're very, very cute. The name Wombatnomore came about because a long term relationship ended 18 months ago and his pet name for me was Wombat. Having said that, let it be known that I don't really look like a Wombat, I might feel like one when being cuddled!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Is anyone familiar with the blog Fashion: Yarn Style?


Not me. Should I be?


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks, I'll admit it is getting more difficult. My mind says yes, and my body at the end of the day, says, "Why?"


 :XD:


----------



## bonbf3

Janeway said:


> I had identical twin friends (one has died & other moved 1500 miles away) & when one twin said it was her BD someone asked the other now when is your BD? We got a big laugh!


 :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> BREAKFAST: Strawberries, blackberries, blueberries, and bananas. But I ran out of yogurt so I used whipped cream.
> Is that a no-no?


It is a yes-yes. Pass the can or container.


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not me. Should I be?


It's great! All about knitting and I love the blogger (I'm ashamed, I've forgotten her name).

Just google it KPG and see what you think. I'm sure you will like it.


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> Good for your gs Bonnie; so glad you could see him perform!


Thanks, Kitty. I don't mean to brag about him, but he's kind of a shy, unassuming guy and seeing him blossom is the best feeling ever.


----------



## bonbf3

Janeway said:


> Use this one Bon.


I love it, Jane!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jokim

Knit crazy said:


> Unfortunately, WKC, you are talking to a wall. Those on the Left don't think. They memorize the Left's talking points and never look realistically at what supports their positions. They make judgments based on what they want to happen, and they never assess where in the world their ideas have ever worked or why their ideas should suddenly work because they want them too. Conservative values may not always work in every instance, but they have worked in the past. The Left, however, denies that fact because it doesn't fit their agenda.
> 
> I refuse to argue with them any longer. It is negative energy and their goal at this time, no matter what they say, is to cause disruption on this thread. Conversing with them here is a very bad idea. Jesus told Satan to get away from him. I intend to respond the same way to them on this thread. They are jealous of our true friendship and loyalty. They need dissension and strife. Not here. I refuse to even talk with them about knitting and recipes here. They are fouling this thread with their presence.


You have hit the 'bulls eye' of truth when it comes to the left, KC. They thrive on hate and sowing dissention and disunity. It is best to avoid and ignore them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

bonbf3 said:


> Glad to do it. I know there are hard feelings from way back, but I want them, especially newcomers, to know that KPG is a good person who has gone to a lot of trouble to do nice things for others and has our admiration as a very unselfish person.


Thank you so much for your kind words Bonnie. I am very touched by them and for you saying them.


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> Morning All!
> 
> This is the day that the Lord has made, I shall rejoice and be glad in it!


Yes!


----------



## Jasmati

bonbf3 said:


> Glad to do it. I know there are hard feelings from way back, but I want them, especially newcomers, to know that KPG is a good person who has gone to a lot of trouble to do nice things for others and has our admiration as a very unselfish person.


I second the motion!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore

SQM said:


> Totally love vintage and I stupidly threw out all my 70s knitting magazines. Post the pic when you are done. To motivate me, get Ostrich to throw me off this site - spend too much time writing and not knitting or doing my tunisian course.


You make me laugh! There's a great site called 'The Vintage Pattern Files' which I found by googling vintage patterns from 60s. Free patterns all and look, I just think they're divine. There was something very chic about 60s fashion, it's simplicity I think.

Next project is another vintage pattern, jacket and slim-line pencil skirt - cannot wait!!!


----------



## Knit crazy

Jasmati said:


> I second the motion!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Me too! Friends are friends for a reason. You can count on them. The Left have no friends. Do sharks have friends? No, they eat each other like the ladies of the Left do.


----------



## Gerslay

Womby...

I can't get Yarnstylist.com to open...it just keeps spinning and spinning. I'll try it later!


----------



## bonbf3

SQM said:


> With this attitude and inflammatory statements it will be near impossible to find common ground.  We are more alike than unalike - if we can stay away from religion and politics. Simple Wimple.


Yes - you are right. Besides, why should we dislike each other because we disagree on issues?


----------



## Jokim

knitpresentgifts said:


> You own and cook in a crockpot! That is cooking gourmet.


I wonder if one could make the chicken/rice casserole in a crock pot? Ideas???


----------



## Wombatnomore

Gerslay said:


> Womby...
> 
> I can't get Yarnstylist.com to open...it just keeps spinning and spinning. I'll try it later!


No Gerslay, it's called fashion Yarn Style. I think I put a colon in where it shouldn't be! Sorry


----------



## Jokim

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you LL, Jokim and Bon.


You're welcome, but invite us to your mtge burning bash! :thumbup:  :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> I have been to the States - San Francisco, Manhattan NYC, Los Angeles, Sacramento AND I LOVED IT! Sorry, wasn't shouting but I was!
> 
> Have been a couple of times, 2nd time back to the delicious Manhattan. I swear, if I was a woman of significant means I would love to live in Manhattan.
> 
> I think you would love Australia KPG and if you are able to get here I would happily accommodate you and yours when in Melbourne!
> 
> Only problem is of course it's such a long flight however, the newer larger planes are more comfortable I guess. My last flight was in a 747 so I've yet to experience the joys of the A380 et al.


Great, you have seen some of my great country. What types of things interest you? For example, historical sites, outdoor activities, museums, nature and natural wonders, big cities, sports, differences in weather, scenic routes or big cities, etc. Than I could suggest what parts of the USA you might wish to travel to if you could.

Like in your country, I'd be most interested in your natural wonders, parks, beaches, the Great Barrier Reef, the Opera House, the music scene, the locals, the different foods, cultural things.

I've flown back and forth to Asia multiple times, so although I don't love the long flights, would do them again to get where I want to go.


----------



## Jokim

Knit crazy said:


> I have a memory. I know who you are. Go away, nobody here is fooled by your games.


..and what seductive games they are! :thumbdown:


----------



## Gerslay

Gotta go...have a great one ladies and lad!

Doncha just love this guy?


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> I'm a better singer than a sax player so I'm glad to know microphones will be there.
> 
> Have to say, I'm shy to play in company but when I used to busk it didn't worry me! As I said before, I'll pack a wig and Jacqui O glasses and pretend I'm not really there!


You are so talented! Not to worry, you'll wear a wig and Jackie's glasses and we'll build a stage (have to for the drum set anyway).

You can sing! This is going to be great. I cannot wait.


----------



## Jokim

bonbf3 said:


> Glad to do it. I know there are hard feelings from way back, but I want them, especially newcomers, to know that KPG is a good person who has gone to a lot of trouble to do nice things for others and has our admiration as a very unselfish person.


An excellent description of a true friend by a loving fellow KP'r that could have come from any one of us! :thumbup: :-D 
Kudos! Bonnie. We hold KPG in very high regard for her courage, honesty and forthright attitude. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> I will actually. I'm inclined to use an image of a Wombat because I think they're very, very cute. The name Wombatnomore came about because a long term relationship ended 18 months ago and his pet name for me was Wombat. Having said that, let it be known that I don't really look like a Wombat, I might feel like one when being cuddled!


 :XD: I don't actually know what a Wombat looks like. I'll have to look that up. Do they normally like to wear Jackie -O styled sunglasses?


----------



## thumper5316

Gerslay said:


> For real? What horn do you play?
> 
> Nevermind...I kept reading and found out.
> 
> Very cool!
> 
> :thumbup:


I am jealous of anyone remotely musical. I play no instrument, can't read music, and, as my sister used to tell me, can't carry a tune in a bucket. Oh well, y'all will need an appreciative audience.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> It's great! All about knitting and I love the blogger (I'm ashamed, I've forgotten her name).
> 
> Just google it KPG and see what you think. I'm sure you will like it.


Remind what what to search for. "Blog Fashion?"


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Great, you have seen some of my great country. What types of things interest you? For example, historical sites, outdoor activities, museums, nature and natural wonders, big cities, sports, differences in weather, scenic routes or big cities, etc. Than I could suggest what parts of the USA you might wish to travel to if you could.
> 
> Like in your country, I'd be most interested in your natural wonders, parks, beaches, the Great Barrier Reef, the Opera House, the music scene, the locals, the different foods, cultural things.
> 
> I've flown back and forth to Asia multiple times, so although I don't love the long flights, would do them again to get where I want to go.


I loved the cities and I took advantage of all of the cultural and historical places to visit while there. Didn't do much at all outside of the cities in the US but in Canada, trekked around the Rockies and heaps of berry farms! Friend I was travelling with had brother living near Calgary, working on a berry farm. It was part of a viticulture course he was doing at Uni.

But in the cities, oh, the food, the restaurants, the markets, the clubs, hotels and the shopping were my main foci!

Australia is as vast as it is cosy! In the major cities you can find nooks and crannies where there are fine restaurants, brassieres, cafes, delis, and then there are the markets!!! Then there are the clubs and pubs. Huge band culture here in Melbourne which is great for new muso's. Spectacular sports precinct and magnificent gardens all over the place. Entertainment precinct in Melbourne is stunning and the Crown Casino...you need about a week to see all of that.

And then, well, Great Ocean Road along the southern coast of Victoria is very well worth spending time. Beautiful mountain ranges surround Melbourne metro/rural area and the wineries! To die for, really beautiful and many with restaurants.

I could go on and on however, there is something for 1everyone here as there is in the US. I'd love to go back!


----------



## thumper5316

Wombatnomore said:


> A vintage 60s sweater in a pale orange mohair, it has simple cables and a deep shawl collar. It's really beautiful and I'm just hoping my calculations to make it a little less fitted work out. The older patterns were definitely designed for the stick figured woman unfortunately.
> 
> How can we get you motivated?


Depends on the era. The patterns from the 30's and 40's were made for women with a waist of about 10". I've noticed that every couple of generations the female physique changes. The young women of today seem to be larger in the bust and the average foot size larger than those in my generation.

Just my unscientific observation.


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Remind what what to search for. "Blog Fashion?"


fashion Yarn Style KPG. I wrote it incorrectly before.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Jasmati said:


> I second the motion!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Jasmati. I'm sorry to say I don't know much about you, but do appreciate your support. Please join us when you can. It seems you are a reader of this thread, I do hope you can separate the wheat from the chaff.


----------



## Knit crazy

Jokim said:


> ..and what seductive games they are! :thumbdown:


Anyone who thinks this influx of Lefties on this thread is just an effort to communicate should click on the Lefties name and select Number of Messages Posted. Go back to the beginning of May. You will see them on LLOL planning this attack. Here is a post from SQM. Think this is friendship they are offering?

General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk) -> L.O.L.L.. #6 (go to message)	May 7, 14 19:05:10
What a bright thought just occurred to me! We should pair off. When one of the pair writes a snide or untoward comment to the other side, the other person will automatically forgive her. Confess and forgive.


----------



## SQM

Jokim said:


> ..and what seductive games they are! :thumbdown:


You are both being rather silly. Listen to Bon.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Knit crazy said:


> Me too! Friends are friends for a reason. You can count on them. The Left have no friends. Do sharks have friends? No, they eat each other like the ladies of the Left do.


That was funny KC, but I "get" your point.


----------



## Wombatnomore

thumper5316 said:


> Depends on the era. The patterns from the 30's and 40's were made for women with a waist of about 10". I've noticed that every couple of generations the female physique changes. The young women of today seem to be larger in the bust and the average foot size larger than those in my generation.
> 
> Just my unscientific observation.


No, you're right thumper. Apparently there are tutorials about to assist in adapting sizes. I'm just hoping that the very beautiful chic styling is not lost in my attempt for the sweater to be a little less fitting.

I have a problem with the belly being a tad larger than it should be. The rest of me is quite petite. But yes, if you look at the magazines from each decade the female form has definitely evolved to a more buxom type if I may be bold to suggest?


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Jokim said:


> I wonder if one could make the chicken/rice casserole in a crock pot? Ideas???


I'm not privy to that recipe yet, will offer my feedback for gourmet cooking style once BusyB shares her recipe with me.


----------



## SQM

Knit crazy said:


> Anyone who thinks this influx of Lefties on this thread is just an effort to communicate should click on the Lefties name and select Number of Messages Posted. Go back to the beginning of May. You will see them on LLOL planning this attack. Here is a post from SQM. Think this is friendship they are offering?
> 
> General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk) -> L.O.L.L.. #6 (go to message)	May 7, 14 19:05:10
> What a bright thought just occurred to me! We should pair off. When one of the pair writes a snide or untoward comment to the other side, the other person will automatically forgive her. Confess and forgive.


Don't remember that post but again I am on statins. I seem to be stressing forgiveness. I am not out to get you in any way, especially when I am on this thread. But if hatred floats your boat - far be it for me to stop your happiness.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> No Gerslay, it's called fashion Yarn Style. I think I put a colon in where it shouldn't be! Sorry


OK, good, I can look that up. That is, if I ever stop talking this morning.
Womby, isn't it past your bedtime? It is unfortunate that we keep you up chatting and don't stay up late for your convenience.

I'm sorry I didn't consider that.


----------



## Jokim

Knit crazy said:


> Anyone who thinks this influx of Lefties on this thread is just an effort to communicate should click on the Lefties name and select Number of Messages Posted. Go back to the beginning of May. You will see them on LLOL planning this attack. Here is a post from SQM. Think this is friendship they are offering?
> 
> General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk) -> L.O.L.L.. #6 (go to message)	May 7, 14 19:05:10
> What a bright thought just occurred to me! We should pair off. When one of the pair writes a snide or untoward comment to the other side, the other person will automatically forgive her. Confess and forgive.


...... the seduction continues....

Thank you, KC, for bringing it out in the open. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Jokim said:


> You're welcome, but invite us to your mtge burning bash! :thumbup:  :XD:


I already did. You already RSVP'd didn't you?

Haven't even put out the outside furniture yet, but will let you all know.

Look for the burning torchiere lamps. (You know how much I'm attracted to the light.)


----------



## Janeway

Wombatnomore said:


> Have to say, SQM is a nice person. I would be happy to continue to chat to you SQM.


Have you so easily forgotten what she said about your "cubed" poop? Yes, SQM did PM a nice note to me & I replied in kind, but I also read the sites too & saw angry words to you!

I'm glad you are forgiving, but proceed with caution as that Lefty gang is nice one minute then cuts with a sharp knife the next!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Jokim said:


> You're welcome, but invite us to your mtge burning bash! :thumbup:  :XD:


Now, you got me thinking.

We're not going to burn our PIF mortgage doc.

If anything, we'll frame them and then put them in the safe!

I'll ceremoniously burn some of the printed posts by the KP Libs instead and bury the ashes for fertilizer.

How's that?


----------



## Jokim

knitpresentgifts said:


> I already did. You already RSVP'd didn't you?
> 
> Haven't even put out the outside furniture yet, but will let you all know.
> 
> Look for the burning torchiere lamps. (You know how much I'm attracted to the light.)


DH said he did. Thank you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> Gotta go...have a great one ladies and lad!
> 
> Doncha just love this guy?


What _is_ that? :shock:


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, good, I can look that up. That is, if I ever stop talking this morning.
> Womby, isn't it past your bedtime? It is unfortunate that we keep you up chatting and don't stay up late for your convenience.
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't consider that.


Not at all! I'm going through a phase of not getting sleepy and wanting to go to bed! Last night I stayed up until about 0500 in the am! It's all good KPG, evens out in the wash!


----------



## SQM

Janeway said:


> Have you so easily forgotten what she said about your "cubed" poop? Yes, SQM did PM a nice note to me & I replied in kind, but I also read the sites too & saw angry words to you!
> 
> I'm glad you are forgiving, but proceed with caution as that Lefty gang is nice one minute then cuts with a sharp knife the next!


Janee - I wrote many a notes to you and encouraged you to preserve your well being by going on this site. Wombat has a good sense of humor and the cubes were funny. We have more in common than not. Forgiveness does not seem to be in many of these ladies' repertoire. You all did a mighty fine job of slinging it back and I am not bringing it up time and time again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Jokim said:


> An excellent description of a true friend by a loving fellow KP'r that could have come from any one of us! :thumbup: :-D
> Kudos! Bonnie. We hold KPG in very high regard for her courage, honesty and forthright attitude. :thumbup:


OK, y'all. I'm out of money so cannot pay one more person to continue saying nice things about me. So, you are on your own, and cash poor, if you keep this up. :-D

Does anyone want to be paid in cream cheese instead? A shipment just arrived.

Thank you, sincerely, Jokim. You are _my_ true friend.


----------



## Wombatnomore

SQM said:


> Don't remember that post but again I am on statins. I seem to be stressing forgiveness. I am not out to get you in any way, especially when I am on this thread. But if hatred floats your boat - far be it for me to stop your happiness.


So that explains my poor memory - statins!


----------



## thumper5316

SQM said:


> Don't remember that post but again I am on statins. I seem to be stressing forgiveness. I am not out to get you in any way, especially when I am on this thread. But if hatred floats your boat - far be it for me to stop your happiness.


SQM, I think it's more of a wary distrust based on historical treatment from some of the ladies than it is hatred.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Thing is, Wombat's do produce cubed poop! I wasn't aware of that during the unpleasantness!


----------



## SQM

Wombatnomore said:


> So that explains my poor memory - statins!


Yes. They are finally making that fact known. but it is the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Wombatnomore

thumper5316 said:


> SQM, I think it's more of a wary distrust based on historical treatment from some of the ladies than it is hatred.


I agree SQM.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

thumper5316 said:


> I am jealous of anyone remotely musical. I play no instrument, can't read music, and, as my sister used to tell me, can't carry a tune in a bucket. Oh well, y'all will need an appreciative audience.


 :thumbup: Yes, we do, so can we count on you being there?


----------



## SQM

thumper5316 said:


> SQM, I think it's more of a wary distrust based on historical treatment from some of the ladies than it is hatred.


Please read Crazy and the lady, whose online name starts with a J. Pretty harsh Thumper, pretty harsh.


----------



## Wombatnomore

SQM said:


> Yes. They are finally making that fact known. but it is the lesser of two evils.


Oh, the myalgia! Isn't that just so annoying? Sometimes I feel like I've run a marathon, done 1000 push-ups and swum 50 miles...oh the pain!


----------



## Janeway

Jokim said:


> An excellent description of a true friend by a loving fellow KP'r that could have come from any one of us! :thumbup: :-D
> Kudos! Bonnie. We hold KPG in very high regard for her courage, honesty and forthright attitude. :thumbup:


Yes, KPG is our dear friend. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> I loved the cities and I took advantage of all of the cultural and historical places to visit while there. Didn't do much at all outside of the cities in the US but in Canada, trekked around the Rockies and heaps of berry farms! Friend I was travelling with had brother living near Calgary, working on a berry farm. It was part of a viticulture course he was doing at Uni.
> 
> But in the cities, oh, the food, the restaurants, the markets, the clubs, hotels and the shopping were my main foci!
> 
> Australia is as vast as it is cosy! In the major cities you can find nooks and crannies where there are fine restaurants, brassieres, cafes, delis, and then there are the markets!!! Then there are the clubs and pubs. Huge band culture here in Melbourne which is great for new muso's. Spectacular sports precinct and magnificent gardens all over the place. Entertainment precinct in Melbourne is stunning and the Crown Casino...you need about a week to see all of that.
> 
> And then, well, Great Ocean Road along the southern coast of Victoria is very well worth spending time. Beautiful mountain ranges surround Melbourne metro/rural area and the wineries! To die for, really beautiful and many with restaurants.
> 
> I could go on and on however, there is something for 1everyone here as there is in the US. I'd love to go back!


Yes, to all of it. I'm keeping you in mind if I ever get the opportunity to go to Australia. Please keep me in mind if you will again travel to the USA.


----------



## Wombatnomore

SQM said:


> Please read Crazy and the lady, whose online name starts with a J. Pretty harsh Thumper, pretty harsh.


This is how I felt on WoW but I didn't reach out and try to make peace. The fact that you are here SQM and you are participating despite some of the negativity says a lot about your good character.


----------



## Janeway

Knit crazy said:


> Anyone who thinks this influx of Lefties on this thread is just an effort to communicate should click on the Lefties name and select Number of Messages Posted. Go back to the beginning of May. You will see them on LLOL planning this attack. Here is a post from SQM. Think this is friendship they are offering?
> 
> General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk) -> L.O.L.L.. #6 (go to message)	May 7, 14 19:05:10
> What a bright thought just occurred to me! We should pair off. When one of the pair writes a snide or untoward comment to the other side, the other person will automatically forgive her. Confess and forgive.


Thanks for this info as new people don't know what really is going on with the Lefties!


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, to all of it. I'm keeping you in mind if I ever get the opportunity to go to Australia. Please keep me in mind if you will again travel to the USA.


Absolutely, I want to learn this superwoman modus operandi you all seem to have!


----------



## Jokim

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now, you got me thinking.
> 
> We're not going to burn our PIF mortgage doc.
> 
> If anything, we'll frame them and then put them in the safe!
> 
> I'll ceremoniously burn some of the printed posts by the KP Libs instead and bury the ashes for fertilizer.
> 
> How's that?


Great! You might even make money from the sale of the fertilizer. :XD: :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, y'all. I'm out of money so cannot pay one more person to continue saying nice things about me. So, you are on your own, and cash poor, if you keep this up. :-D
> 
> Does anyone want to be paid in cream cheese instead? A shipment just arrived.
> 
> Thank you, sincerely, Jokim. You are _my_ true friend.


Bonnie spoke the truth and I only affirmed it, on behalf of most of us here. Hope I didn't embarrass you.  :-D


----------



## maysmom

SQM said:


> Yes. They are finally making that fact known. but it is the lesser of two evils.


In my case, age, lol
:lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Not at all! I'm going through a phase of not getting sleepy and wanting to go to bed! Last night I stayed up until about 0500 in the am! It's all good KPG, evens out in the wash!


OK then. I need to accomplish something today, so will sign off. Rest well Wombat and be blessed.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Janeway said:


> Yes, KPG is our dear friend. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


How much cream cheese shall I send you Janie?


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Absolutely, I want to learn this superwoman modus operandi you all seem to have!


I call it "keep moving till you don't."


----------



## Knit crazy

Wombatnomore said:


> Absolutely, I want to learn this superwoman modus operandi you all seem to have!


KPG is the dynamo. The rest of us have areas in which we operate with energy. CB and Wendy are also dynamos. Unfortunately, I can no longer claim to be that full of energy. I go in spurts and then crash.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Jokim said:


> Great! You might even make money from the sale of the fertilizer. :XD: :-D :thumbup:


Oh, crap, didn't even consider that.

I just want to feed my flowering shrubs.


----------



## Janeway

Jokim said:


> Great! You might even make money from the sale of the fertilizer. :XD: :-D :thumbup:


Absolutely as the ashes will be "full" of--well you know!


----------



## Janeway

knitpresentgifts said:


> How much cream cheese shall I send you Janie?


A truck full as I dearly love cream cheese!


----------



## Janeway

Well, my get-up- & -go is calling with laundry so chat later!

Yarnie, still praying for you & dad.

Enjoy this day as we have sunshine & 60's today--might try to hang out nightgowns!


----------



## thumper5316

SQM said:


> Please read Crazy and the lady, whose online name starts with a J. Pretty harsh Thumper, pretty harsh.


I've said some pretty harsh things as well. However, in my and "Crazy and the lady, whose online name starts with a J"s defense, it has always started in defense of oneself.

What was, originally, attempts on my part at nothing more than discussion I have had my words badly distorted and taken out of context, called all sorts of hateful names, had my intelligence called to question, and even had one person threaten to search out my identity and that of my employer in order to make an anonymous complaint about me. I don't take such things lightly.

My mother didn't raise a coward or an idiot and I did take their words as they were written to me and about me. They certainly weren't said in jest!

Count me as one of those that is wary of many of the new arrivals motives and, after reading some of the posts, it's with good reason.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Jokim said:


> Bonnie spoke the truth and I only affirmed it, on behalf of most of us here. Hope I didn't embarrass you.  :-D


Jokim, seriously, after all that has been said of and to me by the KP Libs, how would I survive if your words were able to embarrass me.

I am humbled by the things my friends say of me. I am appreciative of all of you. I refuse to listen, and therefore, never hear, the majority of what others say with the intention of insulting me.

You are a lady of intelligence, class and a love of God. Thank you for being such a person who I have come to know.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Janeway said:


> A truck full as I dearly love cream cheese!


on its way ....


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Janeway said:


> Well, my get-up- & -go is calling with laundry so chat later!
> 
> Yarnie, still praying for you & dad.
> 
> Enjoy this day as we have sunshine & 60's today--might try to hang out nightgowns!


Janie - you were a hero this morning. I made your zucchini recipe and my DH took in the extra loaf to his associates at work this morning. I've already heard, they devoured the bread with the upmost praise. So thank you, dear lady, for that terrific recipe. It has become one of our favs. I made our portion into 12 muffins; delish!


----------



## thumper5316

Janeway said:


> A truck full as I dearly love cream cheese!


And we certainly have enough recipes for its use now! Cream cheese and ham on a toast bagel...mmmm. Hot onion dip (especially the left overs on a toasted 'everything' bagel from Brueggers). Gads, now I'm hungry all over again.


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> BREAKFAST: Strawberries, blackberries, blueberries, and bananas. But I ran out of yogurt so I used whipped cream.
> Is that a no-no?


 Is what a no-no? Oh - all the fruit. Might be - depends on what your stomach can handle. But the whipped cream is definitely a good choice! :-D

Just kidding - it's a fantastic breakfast. You're getting a great start!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

thumper5316 said:


> I've said some pretty harsh things as well. However, in my and "Crazy and the lady, whose online name starts with a J"s defense, it has always started in defense of oneself.
> 
> What was, originally, attempts on my part at nothing more than discussion I have had my words badly distorted and taken out of context, called all sorts of hateful names, had my intelligence called to question, and even had one person threaten to search out my identity and that of my employer in order to make an anonymous complaint about me. I don't take such things lightly.
> 
> My mother didn't raise a coward or an idiot and I did take their words as they were written to me and about me. They certainly weren't said in jest!
> 
> Count me as one of those that is wary of many of the new arrivals motives and, after reading some of the posts, it's with good reason.


Well, done, Thumper. I'm in agreement. I, too, got thrown to the wolves, from nearly day one of my joining KP, and I, too, originally defended myself again and again and gave it right back to those who came at me. Mostly my attackers talk about me more when I don't post or respond to them and happens daily and often I am told.

Never did I initiate an attack on another. Then, I learned to ignore everyone who holds such hate for others and me. Meanwhile, I've met and gained so many new friends on KP, and learned so much about knitting and other things, it matters not what the haters do or think as I can ignore them easier than they can think up new attacks on me, which hurt them, not me.


----------



## bonbf3

thumper5316 said:


> And we certainly have enough recipes for its use now! Cream cheese and ham on a toast bagel...mmmm. Hot onion dip (especially the left overs on a toasted 'everything' bagel from Brueggers). Gads, now I'm hungry all over again.


So am I. Everything's better with cream cheese!


----------



## bonbf3

Yarnie, missing you on here and praying for you and your Dad. I hope you're having a good visit.


----------



## Lukelucy

Wombatnomore said:


> I will actually. I'm inclined to use an image of a Wombat because I think they're very, very cute. The name Wombatnomore came about because a long term relationship ended 18 months ago and his pet name for me was Wombat. Having said that, let it be known that I don't really look like a Wombat, I might feel like one when being cuddled!


Ending relationships is so difficult. I hope you were ok and ok now.


----------



## maysmom

knitpresentgifts said:


> No problem. It is not a Mezuzah. Our brick is just a silly symbol to us of a major goal accomplished.
> 
> Of course, a Lib had to try to ruin even that for me.


Now, how do you interpret anything said about your avatar to mean that "a Lib had to try to ruin that" for you? Only positive posts have been made about the brick and paying off your mortgage.


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> I wonder if one could make the chicken/rice casserole in a crock pot? Ideas???


The rice might get mushy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

bonbf3 said:


> Yarnie, missing you on here and praying for you and your Dad. I hope you're having a good visit.


 :thumbup: copy that


----------



## Lukelucy

Knit crazy said:


> Anyone who thinks this influx of Lefties on this thread is just an effort to communicate should click on the Lefties name and select Number of Messages Posted. Go back to the beginning of May. You will see them on LLOL planning this attack. Here is a post from SQM. Think this is friendship they are offering?
> 
> General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk) -> L.O.L.L.. #6 (go to message)	May 7, 14 19:05:10
> What a bright thought just occurred to me! We should pair off. When one of the pair writes a snide or untoward comment to the other side, the other person will automatically forgive her. Confess and forgive.


Confess and forgive. That is terrible. How pathetic they are.


----------



## WendyBee

Wombatnomore said:


> Wendy, you're my version of what a 'superwoman' is! Something I have aspired to all of my adult life but have not done so well. Admiration to you.


Thank you wombie...you are so sweet for saying that.
And talking of wombats, I noticed you don`t have a pic next to your name so I went to look for one for you. And I found it!!
It`s a knitted wombat! It`s perfect for you. If you need help adding it to your profile, let me know
:thumbup:

Edited to add.....and I didn`t see your post about wombats before I posted your pic because I was about 3 pages back.
Great minds think alike.


----------



## Knit crazy

thumper5316 said:


> I've said some pretty harsh things as well. However, in my and "Crazy and the lady, whose online name starts with a J"s defense, it has always started in defense of oneself.
> 
> What was, originally, attempts on my part at nothing more than discussion I have had my words badly distorted and taken out of context, called all sorts of hateful names, had my intelligence called to question, and even had one person threaten to search out my identity and that of my employer in order to make an anonymous complaint about me. I don't take such things lightly.
> 
> My mother didn't raise a coward or an idiot and I did take their words as they were written to me and about me. They certainly weren't said in jest!
> 
> Count me as one of those that is wary of many of the new arrivals motives and, after reading some of the posts, it's with good reason.


Yes, be careful Thumper. Poor Pearl is SQM's partner in the post that I re-posted. So much for her claim it was about forgiveness. No, the plan was to to infiltrate this thread to act friendly and then learn our true identities and threaten us or post threatening things on our personal Facebook pages. We all know PP's nastiness. A friend of PP is no friend of mine.


----------



## susanmos2000

Knit crazy said:


> Yes, be careful Thumper. Poor Pearl is SQM's partner in the post that I re-posted. So much for her claim it was about forgiveness. No, the plan was to to infiltrate this thread to act friendly and then learn our true identities and threaten us or post threatening things on our personal Facebook pages. We all know PP's nastiness. A friend of PP is no friend of mine.


Get a grip, girl. :roll:


----------



## Knit crazy

Lukelucy said:


> The rice might get mushy.


I think that I saw a recipe recently for a broccoli/rice casserole done in the crockpot while hunting for a casserole recipe. It used uncooked instant rice.

I have been playing with a new appliance. I got a rice cooker for Mother's Day. My DD2 that just had a baby had one that I liked. I will post a recipe she made that was Thai Ginger Coconut Chicken and Rice.

First, however, I made a beef and rice dinner using Jasmine rice. I really like it, but we had leftover rice. So, I used the leftovers to make a broccoli rice casserole, but I didn't do it in the crockpot. I used 2 cups cooked rice, 1 can condensed mushroom soup, 2 pkgs broccoli florets, 1 can sliced water chestnuts, a cup of shredded cheddar, some diced celery, a cup of lowfat milk, and a small can of chicken broth and Durkee's Fried Onions on top. I could have used chicken in the casserole, but I just baked chicken separately.

Here is the Thai Ginger Coconut Chicken recipe. It is actually a soup recipe, but DD2 used less broth and served it over rice.

Ingredients

1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 medium carrot, peeled and cut into 2-inch matchstick-thin strips
1 medium red pepper, cut into 2-inch matchstick-thin strips
1 cup sliced mushrooms (shiitake, oyster, cremini)
1 (32 ounce) carton Swanson® Thai Ginger Flavor Infused Broth
2 cups shredded cooked chicken
1 (14 ounce) can unsweetened coconut milk
2 tablespoons lime juice
2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro leaves

Yields 5 servings

Directions

Heat the oil in a 4-quart saucepan over medium-high heat. Add the carrot and pepper and cook for 5 minutes or until tender-crisp, stirring occasionally. Stir in the mushrooms, if desired.
Add the broth to the saucepan and heat to a boil. Reduce the heat to medium-low. Stir in the chicken and cook for 5 minutes or until the chicken is hot, stirring occasionally.
Stir in the coconut milk and cook until the mixture is hot and bubbling. Stir in the lime juice and cilantro just before serving.


----------



## west coast kitty

knitpresentgifts said:


> No problem. It is not a Mezuzah. Our brick is just a silly symbol to us of a major goal accomplished.
> 
> Of course, a Lib had to try to ruin even that for me.


Thanks for adding to my vocabulary - I looked up Mezuzah; very interesting history and some beautiful images.

(sad that some people are so petty and small-minded)


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> Glad to do it. I know there are hard feelings from way back, but I want them, especially newcomers, to know that KPG is a good person who has gone to a lot of trouble to do nice things for others and has our admiration as a very unselfish person.


And she has soooooooo much energy and takes on so many causes!


----------



## Knit crazy

susanmos2000 said:


> Get a grip, girl. :roll:


Whose your partner, Susan? I'm sure I could figure it out from your posts, but why waste the time.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

Knit crazy said:


> Yes, be careful Thumper. Poor Pearl is SQM's partner in the post that I re-posted. So much for her claim it was about forgiveness. No, the plan was to to infiltrate this thread to act friendly and then learn our true identities and threaten us or post threatening things on our personal Facebook pages. We all know PP's nastiness. A friend of PP is no friend of mine.


Have you thought about 'more rocks and less whisky' for your morning coffee or have you just been sold a cheap and lousy batch of fairy dust? Either way you need to come down from the ceiling before it is to late.


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Kitty. I don't mean to brag about him, but he's kind of a shy, unassuming guy and seeing him blossom is the best feeling ever.


Continue on Bonnie! Sharing our family stories is part of what makes this a special place.


----------



## west coast kitty

Gerslay said:


> Gotta go...have a great one ladies and lad!
> 
> Doncha just love this guy?


 :lol: he's got his very own dreads!


----------



## Knit crazy

EveMCooke said:


> Have you thought about 'more rocks and less whisky' for your morning coffee or have you just been sold a cheap and lousy batch of fairy dust? Either way you need to come down from the ceiling before it is to late.


Ah, so you are the partner. Glad you are letting us know. As usual, the Left starts disparaging us when we call them on what they are doing.


----------



## Knit crazy

Here is another good recipe I got from DD2.

Watermelon Salad with Feta and Mint

INGREDIENTS

1/3 cup extra-virgin olive oil

3 tablespoons fresh lemon juice

2 teaspoons kosher salt

1 teaspoon Tabasco

1/2 teaspoon freshly ground pepper

One 8-pound seedless watermelon, scooped into balls with a melon baller or cut into 1 1/2-inch chunks (10 cups), chilled

1/2 pound feta cheese, crumbled (2 cups)

1 1/4 cups pitted kalamata olives, coarsely chopped (optional)

1 small sweet onion, cut into 1/2-inch dice

1 cup coarsely chopped mint leaves

DIRECTIONS

In a large bowl, whisk the oil, lemon juice, salt, Tabasco and pepper. Add the watermelon, feta, olives and onion and toss gently. Garnish with the mint and serve.


----------



## west coast kitty

knitpresentgifts said:


> I already did. You already RSVP'd didn't you?
> 
> Haven't even put out the outside furniture yet, but will let you all know.
> 
> Look for the burning torchiere lamps. (You know how much I'm attracted to the light.)


You opened the door .... and then CB gets her turn


----------



## Designer1234

Knit crazy said:


> Yes, be careful Thumper. Poor Pearl is SQM's partner in the post that I re-posted. So much for her claim it was about forgiveness. No, the plan was to to infiltrate this thread to act friendly and then learn our true identities and threaten us or post threatening things on our personal Facebook pages. We all know PP's nastiness. A friend of PP is no friend of mine.


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :thumbdown:


----------



## galinipper

Good afternoon, I'm not going to try to read the posts back any further than a few pages, but I get the idea. KC your assessment is spot on and I know many here knew what was and is going on. Here is just a 'good luck' to us all, and if this thread goes to hell in a hand basket then it has been a good time. Much the same way I evaluate our country.


----------



## galinipper

Designer1234 said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock: :thumbdown:


1234, What is wrong with you?


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> Yarnie, missing you on here and praying for you and your Dad. I hope you're having a good visit.


Me too. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## west coast kitty

maysmom said:


> Now, how do you interpret anything said about your avatar to mean that "a Lib had to try to ruin that" for you? Only positive posts have been made about the brick and paying off your mortgage.


All but 1 had the courtesy and respect to be positive or be silent.


----------



## maysmom

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for adding to my vocabulary - I looked up Mezuzah; very interesting history and some beautiful images.
> 
> (sad that some people are so petty and small-minded)


Like I said---where did someone ruin it?


----------



## west coast kitty

Knit crazy said:


> I think that I saw a recipe recently for a broccoli/rice casserole done in the crockpot while hunting for a casserole recipe. It used uncooked instant rice.
> 
> I have been playing with a new appliance. I got a rice cooker for Mother's Day. My DD2 that just had a baby had one that I liked. I will post a recipe she made that was Thai Ginger Coconut Chicken and Rice.
> 
> First, however, I made a beef and rice dinner using Jasmine rice. I really like it, but we had leftover rice. So, I used the leftovers to make a broccoli rice casserole, but I didn't do it in the crockpot.  I used 2 cups cooked rice, 1 can condensed mushroom soup, 2 pkgs broccoli florets, 1 can sliced water chestnuts, a cup of shredded cheddar, some diced celery, a cup of lowfat milk, and a small can of chicken broth and Durkee's Fried Onions on top. I could have used chicken in the casserole, but I just baked chicken separately.
> 
> Here is the Thai Ginger Coconut Chicken recipe. It is actually a soup recipe, but DD2 used less broth and served it over rice.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 tablespoon vegetable oil
> 1 medium carrot, peeled and cut into 2-inch matchstick-thin strips
> 1 medium red pepper, cut into 2-inch matchstick-thin strips
> 1 cup sliced mushrooms (shiitake, oyster, cremini)
> 1 (32 ounce) carton Swanson® Thai Ginger Flavor Infused Broth
> 2 cups shredded cooked chicken
> 1 (14 ounce) can unsweetened coconut milk
> 2 tablespoons lime juice
> 2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro leaves
> 
> Yields 5 servings
> 
> Directions
> 
> Heat the oil in a 4-quart saucepan over medium-high heat. Add the carrot and pepper and cook for 5 minutes or until tender-crisp, stirring occasionally. Stir in the mushrooms, if desired.
> Add the broth to the saucepan and heat to a boil. Reduce the heat to medium-low. Stir in the chicken and cook for 5 minutes or until the chicken is hot, stirring occasionally.
> Stir in the coconut milk and cook until the mixture is hot and bubbling. Stir in the lime juice and cilantro just before serving.


That sounds fantastic KC - I love Thai food. A rice cooker is a staple in our house, I think we're on our 3rd one. DH eats rice and veggies for breakfast almost every day and we often have rice for dinner too.


----------



## maysmom

galinipper said:


> 1234, What is wrong with you?


You've got a lot of gall to be ragging on 1234. She comes with common sense and an olive branch, and you jump all over her. What is wrong with YOU?


----------



## knitpresentgifts

WendyBee said:


> Thank you wombie...you are so sweet for saying that.
> And talking of wombats, I noticed you don`t have a pic next to your name so I went to look for one for you. And I found it!!
> It`s a knitted wombat! It`s perfect for you. If you need help adding it to your profile, let me know
> :thumbup:
> 
> Edited to add.....and I didn`t see your post about wombats before I posted your pic because I was about 3 pages back.
> Great minds think alike.


Womby is adorable! Did you know that girl can sing?


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Knit crazy said:


> I think that I saw a recipe recently for a broccoli/rice casserole done in the crockpot while hunting for a casserole recipe. It used uncooked instant rice.
> 
> I have been playing with a new appliance. I got a rice cooker for Mother's Day. My DD2 that just had a baby had one that I liked. I will post a recipe she made that was Thai Ginger Coconut Chicken and Rice.
> 
> First, however, I made a beef and rice dinner using Jasmine rice. I really like it, but we had leftover rice. So, I used the leftovers to make a broccoli rice casserole, but I didn't do it in the crockpot. I used 2 cups cooked rice, 1 can condensed mushroom soup, 2 pkgs broccoli florets, 1 can sliced water chestnuts, a cup of shredded cheddar, some diced celery, a cup of lowfat milk, and a small can of chicken broth and Durkee's Fried Onions on top. I could have used chicken in the casserole, but I just baked chicken separately.
> 
> Here is the Thai Ginger Coconut Chicken recipe. It is actually a soup recipe, but DD2 used less broth and served it over rice.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 tablespoon vegetable oil
> 1 medium carrot, peeled and cut into 2-inch matchstick-thin strips
> 1 medium red pepper, cut into 2-inch matchstick-thin strips
> 1 cup sliced mushrooms (shiitake, oyster, cremini)
> 1 (32 ounce) carton Swanson® Thai Ginger Flavor Infused Broth
> 2 cups shredded cooked chicken
> 1 (14 ounce) can unsweetened coconut milk
> 2 tablespoons lime juice
> 2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro leaves
> 
> Yields 5 servings
> 
> Directions
> 
> Heat the oil in a 4-quart saucepan over medium-high heat. Add the carrot and pepper and cook for 5 minutes or until tender-crisp, stirring occasionally. Stir in the mushrooms, if desired.
> Add the broth to the saucepan and heat to a boil. Reduce the heat to medium-low. Stir in the chicken and cook for 5 minutes or until the chicken is hot, stirring occasionally.
> Stir in the coconut milk and cook until the mixture is hot and bubbling. Stir in the lime juice and cilantro just before serving.


Thanks KC. I've never made a Thai dish such as this. Will try.

It is so funny to me. I vacationed in Thailand for a week or so, and I thought the food was so disgusting. We starved our way through .... "bird's nest soup", stuff we didn't recognize or did, yuck. Now, we regularly frequent a small local Thai restaurant, love our personal and strong friendship with the owner with whom we discuss Thai foods, culture, economics and politics. Here I am saying I'm interested in trying my hand at Thai cooking, and I just returned from shopping at a fantastic Asian Market three days ago and buying some Thai seasonings. I'm a mess!


----------



## galinipper

maysmom said:


> You've got a lot of gall to be ragging on 1234. She comes with common sense and an olive branch, and you jump all over her. What is wrong with YOU?


Sure she does, and you believe you do too.


----------



## maysmom

galinipper said:


> Sure she does, and you believe you do too.


 Nope, never gave myself that dirty job, I'm too old and set in my ways to be diplomatic, especially with jerks. It's very apparent that very few here are capable and want to be civil. Rag on!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

BusyBee, did you receive your interchangeable knitting needles for Mother's Day? 

fingers crossed ...


----------



## galinipper

maysmom said:


> Nope, never gave myself that dirty job, I'm too old and set in my ways to be diplomatic, especially with jerks. It's very apparent that very few here are capable and want to be civil. Rag on!


Then what would keep you here?


----------



## knitpresentgifts

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for adding to my vocabulary - I looked up Mezuzah; very interesting history and some beautiful images.
> 
> (sad that some people are so petty and small-minded)


You're welcome. It isn't often I get to write a word that uses the letter "z" never mind two of them. 

They can be very pretty, I agree! The other "they" can be very shallow and ugly; agree there as well. (Glad that isn't in my DNA.)


----------



## SQM

Janeway said:


> Thanks for this info as new people don't know what really is going on with the Lefties!


Gee -Thanks Jane.

You know I have always been a fan of yours. You know exactly what is going on with me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

west coast kitty said:


> And she has soooooooo much energy and takes on so many causes!


Heard there was no love for cream cheese by the shallow ones, so I bought an 18 wheeler load. I've gotta help the poor and down trodden and boycotted Christian-owned companies especially.

Two cases coming your way for your complimentary words. I think a LYS serving dips is very welcoming.

I have an excellent dip recipe I got from Janie, I believe. If not, I have no idea from where, but should post it.


----------



## SQM

maysmom said:


> In my case, age, lol
> :lol: :lol:


Not necessarily age but the meds you are taking. Many of them cause memory loss, if I remember right.


----------



## galinipper

west coast kitty said:


> That sounds fantastic KC - I love Thai food. A rice cooker is a staple in our house, I think we're on our 3rd one. DH eats rice and veggies for breakfast almost every day and we often have rice for dinner too.


Sounds great, I'll try this recipe too. Thanks KC
I too love rice, just a pat of butter and soy sauce.


----------



## SQM

thumper5316 said:


> I've said some pretty harsh things as well. However, in my and "Crazy and the lady, whose online name starts with a J"s defense, it has always started in defense of oneself.
> 
> What was, originally, attempts on my part at nothing more than discussion I have had my words badly distorted and taken out of context, called all sorts of hateful names, had my intelligence called to question, and even had one person threaten to search out my identity and that of my employer in order to make an anonymous complaint about me. I don't take such things lightly.
> 
> My mother didn't raise a coward or an idiot and I did take their words as they were written to me and about me. They certainly weren't said in jest!
> 
> Count me as one of those that is wary of many of the new arrivals motives and, after reading some of the posts, it's with good reason.


Have I ever been mean to you? I don't think so. The problem is that both sides can be ridiculously mean. So I am trying to stop as I believe that Neb. is. Something gotta give.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Knit crazy said:


> Ah, so you are the partner. Glad you are letting us know. As usual, the Left starts disparaging us when we call them on what they are doing.


----------



## SQM

Knit crazy said:


> Yes, be careful Thumper. Poor Pearl is SQM's partner in the post that I re-posted. So much for her claim it was about forgiveness. No, the plan was to to infiltrate this thread to act friendly and then learn our true identities and threaten us or post threatening things on our personal Facebook pages. We all know PP's nastiness. A friend of PP is no friend of mine.


This is so wacko that I can not even address it.

Your facebook page can always be set up with blocks so please don't worry about that. One less concern I hope.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

galinipper said:


> Good afternoon, I'm not going to try to read the posts back any further than a few pages, but I get the idea. KC your assessment is spot on and I know many here knew what was and is going on. Here is just a 'good luck' to us all, and if this thread goes to hell in a hand basket then it has been a good time. Much the same way I evaluate our country.


Love you Gali; you boiled it down to its simplest form and cracked me up doing so. _It has been a good time!_


----------



## soloweygirl

Poor Purl said:


> That's not the only reason I try to avoid this thread. But I do find it funny that every time I check it out, all I see (until last night) are kissy-face messages and recipes involving cream cheese (in addition to the truly insulting ones about us, which you're certainly entitled to post here). This dates from long before CB asked for such recipes.


Of course we are to believe that you never say anything about anyone here over on your thread. Oh my, such an innocent one.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

west coast kitty said:


> You opened the door .... and then CB gets her turn


I miss CB? Is she still away and OK?

Oh, and WCK, I didn't miss the image you posted.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

galinipper said:


> 1234, What is wrong with you?


Oh, man, you had to ask. :thumbdown: Get ready for a twelve page dissertation.


----------



## galinipper

Last Thurs. we went to blueGate theater and seen B.J. Thomas in concert. Fantastic performance, he has aged very well and his voice is still perfect. His band is great. The lead guitarist has been with him for 39 yrs. No botox no facelift from my observation and I was pretty close. Loved it.


----------



## thumper5316

SQM said:


> Many of them cause memory loss, if I remember right.


I'm sorry. I just had to laugh at that one. Which one are you on (said Thump, tongue-in-cheek)?


----------



## knitpresentgifts

west coast kitty said:


> All but 1 had the courtesy and respect to be positive or be silent.


that we know of ....


----------



## SQM

thumper5316 said:


> I'm sorry. I just had to laugh at that one. Which one are you on (said Thump, tongue-in-cheek)?


All my meds have memory loss as a side effect but I find it a delightful state to be in. My mind is no longer littered with trivia. And it is great to hear what I did that I have no memory of. I do more fun things than I thought.

How is your memory?


----------



## thumper5316

SQM said:



> Have I ever been mean to you? I don't think so. The problem is that both sides can be ridiculously mean. So I am trying to stop as I believe that Neb. is. Something gotta give.


Nope. Never said you have been either. I am another that is trying to stop as well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

west coast kitty said:


> That sounds fantastic KC - I love Thai food. A rice cooker is a staple in our house, I think we're on our 3rd one. DH eats rice and veggies for breakfast almost every day and we often have rice for dinner too.


Is your DH from an Asian family or any reason other than that he likes rice so much? Are you going to talk me into buying a rice cooker? I've never had one. I know what is said about "payback," and I did demand you buy a crock pot. :-D


----------



## Lukelucy

Knit crazy said:


> Yes, be careful Thumper. Poor Pearl is SQM's partner in the post that I re-posted. So much for her claim it was about forgiveness. No, the plan was to to infiltrate this thread to act friendly and then learn our true identities and threaten us or post threatening things on our personal Facebook pages. We all know PP's nastiness. A friend of PP is no friend of mine.


 :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper

knitpresentgifts said:


> Love you Gali; you boiled it down to its simplest form and cracked me up doing so. _It has been a good time!_


Love you back kpg,

it's been real
it's been a good run
have a good life
etc.etc.


----------



## Lukelucy

Knit crazy said:


> I think that I saw a recipe recently for a broccoli/rice casserole done in the crockpot while hunting for a casserole recipe. It used uncooked instant rice.
> 
> I have been playing with a new appliance. I got a rice cooker for Mother's Day. My DD2 that just had a baby had one that I liked. I will post a recipe she made that was Thai Ginger Coconut Chicken and Rice.
> 
> First, however, I made a beef and rice dinner using Jasmine rice. I really like it, but we had leftover rice. So, I used the leftovers to make a broccoli rice casserole, but I didn't do it in the crockpot. I used 2 cups cooked rice, 1 can condensed mushroom soup, 2 pkgs broccoli florets, 1 can sliced water chestnuts, a cup of shredded cheddar, some diced celery, a cup of lowfat milk, and a small can of chicken broth and Durkee's Fried Onions on top. I could have used chicken in the casserole, but I just baked chicken separately.
> 
> Here is the Thai Ginger Coconut Chicken recipe. It is actually a soup recipe, but DD2 used less broth and served it over rice.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 tablespoon vegetable oil
> 1 medium carrot, peeled and cut into 2-inch matchstick-thin strips
> 1 medium red pepper, cut into 2-inch matchstick-thin strips
> 1 cup sliced mushrooms (shiitake, oyster, cremini)
> 1 (32 ounce) carton Swanson® Thai Ginger Flavor Infused Broth
> 2 cups shredded cooked chicken
> 1 (14 ounce) can unsweetened coconut milk
> 2 tablespoons lime juice
> 2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro leaves
> 
> Yields 5 servings
> 
> Directions
> 
> Heat the oil in a 4-quart saucepan over medium-high heat. Add the carrot and pepper and cook for 5 minutes or until tender-crisp, stirring occasionally. Stir in the mushrooms, if desired.
> Add the broth to the saucepan and heat to a boil. Reduce the heat to medium-low. Stir in the chicken and cook for 5 minutes or until the chicken is hot, stirring occasionally.
> Stir in the coconut milk and cook until the mixture is hot and bubbling. Stir in the lime juice and cilantro just before serving.


Yumm. This sounds soooo good. I must make it soon. Thank you!


----------



## bonbf3

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: You are one terrific Grandma.


Thanks, KPG. That's so nice of you to say.

Funny though - this GS is at my house every week, and I never knew he could sing. When he's next to me in church, he doesn't sing! Hmm....


----------



## Lukelucy

Knit crazy said:


> Whose your partner, Susan? I'm sure I could figure it out from your posts, but why waste the time.


 :lol:


----------



## Knit crazy

maysmom said:


> You've got a lot of gall to be ragging on 1234. She comes with common sense and an olive branch, and you jump all over her. What is wrong with YOU?


She doesn't have friends here and neither do you. Go back to your snakepit.


----------



## Lukelucy

Knit crazy said:


> Here is another good recipe I got from DD2.
> 
> Watermelon Salad with Feta and Mint
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> 1/3 cup extra-virgin olive oil
> 
> 3 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
> 
> 2 teaspoons kosher salt
> 
> 1 teaspoon Tabasco
> 
> 1/2 teaspoon freshly ground pepper
> 
> One 8-pound seedless watermelon, scooped into balls with a melon baller or cut into 1 1/2-inch chunks (10 cups), chilled
> 
> 1/2 pound feta cheese, crumbled (2 cups)
> 
> 1 1/4 cups pitted kalamata olives, coarsely chopped (optional)
> 
> 1 small sweet onion, cut into 1/2-inch dice
> 
> 1 cup coarsely chopped mint leaves
> 
> DIRECTIONS
> 
> In a large bowl, whisk the oil, lemon juice, salt, Tabasco and pepper. Add the watermelon, feta, olives and onion and toss gently. Garnish with the mint and serve.


Yummm!


----------



## WendyBee

knitpresentgifts said:


> BusyBee, did you receive your interchangeable knitting needles for Mother's Day?
> 
> fingers crossed ...


No I didn`t Gifty. I even made my own dinner Mothers Day because I couldn`t trust hubby to roast a lamb shank, boil potatoes or make gravy.
:|


----------



## knitpresentgifts

maysmom said:


> You've got a lot of gall to be ragging on 1234. She comes with common sense and an olive branch, and you jump all over her. What is wrong with YOU?


You're the one with the gall interrupting this thread and posting your mean words, accusations and false claims on other threads as well about the core posters here. That is what is wrong with you and Designer too.


----------



## bonbf3

knitpresentgifts said:


> You are so funny. Thanks, I needed this.


Glad to oblige! :thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore

Lukelucy said:


> Ending relationships is so difficult. I hope you were ok and ok now.


Thanks LL, I'm touched you took the time to acknowledge. It was a bit rough but for the best. Anyway, plenty more fish out there to meet!

Will keep you posted. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lukelucy

maysmom said:


> Nope, never gave myself that dirty job, I'm too old and set in my ways to be diplomatic, especially with jerks. It's very apparent that very few here are capable and want to be civil. Rag on!


Go away.


----------



## Lukelucy

Knit crazy said:


> She doesn't have friends here and neither do you. Go back to your snakepit.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3

SQM said:


> I have some good references here - Wombat and Janee know me a bit. Stop being so hostile - I have never been rude to you. Look how nice I am taking your insults. I am turning my other cheek.


You certainly are turning the other cheek.


----------



## Lukelucy

Wombatnomore said:


> Thanks LL, I'm touched you took the time to acknowledge. It was a bit rough but for the best. Anyway, plenty more fish out there to meet!
> 
> Will keep you posted. :mrgreen:


Just be positive and keep looking. You'll find someone. I had to go through a lot of frogs, too.


----------



## galinipper

Knit crazy said:


> She doesn't have friends here and neither do you. Go back to your snakepit.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

galinipper said:


> Then what would keep you here?


Good ? Gali. We all know the answer.


----------



## Lukelucy

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good ? Gali. We all know the answer.


I wish they would just go away.


----------



## thumper5316

SQM said:


> All my meds have memory loss as a side effect but I find it a delightful state to be in. My mind is no longer littered with trivia. And it is great to hear what I did that I have no memory of. I do more fun things than I thought.
> 
> How is your memory?


It's not too bad which can be a good thing in some cases; bad in others. Much to the consternation of my physician I am on no meds for anything. I smoke, drink, love my salt and don't get much exercise. She is certain that if she does enough tests she'll find something for which I should be taking medications at my age.


----------



## Wombatnomore

WendyBee said:


> Thank you wombie...you are so sweet for saying that.
> And talking of wombats, I noticed you don`t have a pic next to your name so I went to look for one for you. And I found it!!
> It`s a knitted wombat! It`s perfect for you. If you need help adding it to your profile, let me know
> :thumbup:
> 
> Edited to add.....and I didn`t see your post about wombats before I posted your pic because I was about 3 pages back.
> Great minds think alike.


Thanks Wendy, the wombat is adorable! I do need some pointers re avatar construction so thank you very much for the offer!


----------



## WendyBee

knitpresentgifts said:


> Is you DH from an Asian family or any reason other than that he likes rice so much? Are you going to talk me into buying a rice cooker? I've never had one. I know what is said about "payback," and I did demand you buy a crock pot. :-D


I will never buy a rice cooker as I can make rice perfectly. I never use plain water for my rice. It`s either chicken broth or the water from water chestnuts, beansprouts, and bamboo shoots if I`m making fried rice for egg rolls. And I`m making those June 1st. Can`t wait!!!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Lukelucy

WendyBee said:


> I will never buy a rice cooker as I can make rice perfectly. I never use plain water for my rice. It`s either chicken broth or the water from water chestnuts, beansprouts, and bamboo shoots if I`m making fried rice for egg rolls. And I`m making those June 1st. Can`t wait!!!
> 
> :mrgreen:


I love egg rolls!


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Womby is adorable! Did you know that girl can sing?


Wait till you hear me KPG, before you recommend! :XD:


----------



## bonbf3

knitpresentgifts said:


> I play piano, Wombat, but wouldn't at the party. I have friends that can complete an entire orchestra if that is what we want.
> 
> We even own a kick-butt audio system, mics and board. Friends bring their amps, but will get one for you.
> 
> You'll need a bass player as well - check!


You are prepared, KPG. This will be a festive event!!


----------



## galinipper

Lukelucy said:


> I wish they would just go away.


After menopause some still have their monthly, and in their case it's call monsteration.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Knit crazy said:


> I think that I saw a recipe recently for a broccoli/rice casserole done in the crockpot while hunting for a casserole recipe. It used uncooked instant rice.
> 
> I have been playing with a new appliance. I got a rice cooker for Mother's Day. My DD2 that just had a baby had one that I liked. I will post a recipe she made that was Thai Ginger Coconut Chicken and Rice.
> 
> First, however, I made a beef and rice dinner using Jasmine rice. I really like it, but we had leftover rice. So, I used the leftovers to make a broccoli rice casserole, but I didn't do it in the crockpot. I used 2 cups cooked rice, 1 can condensed mushroom soup, 2 pkgs broccoli florets, 1 can sliced water chestnuts, a cup of shredded cheddar, some diced celery, a cup of lowfat milk, and a small can of chicken broth and Durkee's Fried Onions on top. I could have used chicken in the casserole, but I just baked chicken separately.
> 
> Here is the Thai Ginger Coconut Chicken recipe. It is actually a soup recipe, but DD2 used less broth and served it over rice.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 tablespoon vegetable oil
> 1 medium carrot, peeled and cut into 2-inch matchstick-thin strips
> 1 medium red pepper, cut into 2-inch matchstick-thin strips
> 1 cup sliced mushrooms (shiitake, oyster, cremini)
> 1 (32 ounce) carton Swanson® Thai Ginger Flavor Infused Broth
> 2 cups shredded cooked chicken
> 1 (14 ounce) can unsweetened coconut milk
> 2 tablespoons lime juice
> 2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro leaves
> 
> Yields 5 servings
> 
> Directions
> 
> Heat the oil in a 4-quart saucepan over medium-high heat. Add the carrot and pepper and cook for 5 minutes or until tender-crisp, stirring occasionally. Stir in the mushrooms, if desired.
> Add the broth to the saucepan and heat to a boil. Reduce the heat to medium-low. Stir in the chicken and cook for 5 minutes or until the chicken is hot, stirring occasionally.
> Stir in the coconut milk and cook until the mixture is hot and bubbling. Stir in the lime juice and cilantro just before serving.


I'm doing this on Friday night for friends - mouth is watering...


----------



## soloweygirl

bonbf3 said:


> I agree. Considering that everything I knit is a square or a rectangle - now THAT's a beginner. Why do I keep doing this? Because I have OBLIGATIONS! If you knit a blanket for one grandchild, you have to knit one for each grandchild. When I started this tradition, I had no idea we'd have so many! If I'd known, I might have chosen - washcloths! Oh - those are squares, too.
> 
> I love doing it - when I'm sick of it, I'll try a sock.


I know what you mean about knitting squares or rectangles. All I have done in the past are afghans (mostly crocheted), scarfs and shawls. No fancy stitches knitting wise. I did learn Tunisian crochet and am having fun with that. What I have made are still squares and rectangles - placemats, afghans, shawls, some fingerless gloves. A definite theme.

I am attempting to learn cables. I was impressed with Karveer doing a cabled scarf as his 2nd knitted piece, that I decided to learn also. This time it's a journal cover - yes, it's a rectangle, and the theme continues....


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Lukelucy said:


> Yumm. This sounds soooo good. I must make it soon. Thank you!


LL - I'm without my car for two days, (hubby driving mine), so expect a delay in your curry shipment. Sorry about that.

P.S. Do you like gummy candies?


----------



## Jokim

thumper5316 said:


> I've said some pretty harsh things as well. However, in my and "Crazy and the lady, whose online name starts with a J"s defense, it has always started in defense of oneself.
> 
> What was, originally, attempts on my part at nothing more than discussion I have had my words badly distorted and taken out of context, called all sorts of hateful names, had my intelligence called to question, and even had one person threaten to search out my identity and that of my employer in order to make an anonymous complaint about me. I don't take such things lightly.
> 
> My mother didn't raise a coward or an idiot and I did take their words as they were written to me and about me. They certainly weren't said in jest!
> 
> Count me as one of those that is wary of many of the new arrivals motives and, after reading some of the posts, it's with good reason.


Thumper, I never thanked you for the delicious choc. cake recipe. I made it for Easter. It was a huge hit. The choc. flavor is so deeply rich, it's like eating a dark choc. candy bar. An added benefit was that I actually made a great butter frosting. The fluffiest I have ever tasted. Thank you so much, girlfriend.
PS- I sprinkled toffee bits on top of the frosted cake. Mmmm........ yumm..


----------



## WendyBee

Wombatnomore said:


> Thanks Wendy, the wombat is adorable! I do need some pointers re avatar construction so thank you very much for the offer!


Wombie..... right click on that cute pic and save it to your folder you normally save your pics.
Right click at the top where it says 'my profile' and choose 'open up in new tab'
Scroll down towards the bottom of your profile page until you see 'avatar'. Click on where it says 'choose file' and then go to your folder where you saved your pic. Click on your pic and then click on 'update avatar'.

Wombie I`m sorry I didn`t see your post til I posted mine. I hope your heart is on its way to healing.
♥


----------



## bonbf3

Jokim said:


> Give thanks to the Lord, for He is good; for His kindness endures forever.


----------



## bonbf3

Wombatnomore said:


> I'm a better singer than a sax player so I'm glad to know microphones will be there.
> 
> Have to say, I'm shy to play in company but when I used to busk it didn't worry me! As I said before, I'll pack a wig and Jacqui O glasses and pretend I'm not really there!


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, KPG. That's so nice of you to say.
> 
> Funny though - this GS is at my house every week, and I never knew he could sing. When he's next to me in church, he doesn't sing! Hmm....


Poke him next time and make him sing (or at least yelp - turkey).

Funny, that just doesn't look correct " s i n g." Weird ...


----------



## bonbf3

SQM said:


> Come to NYC and order lox at one of the famous delis. You are in for a super treat.


That would be fun!


----------



## Jokim

Lukelucy said:


> The rice might get mushy.


Yes, it probably would. Thanks, LL.


----------



## bonbf3

Wombatnomore said:


> I will actually. I'm inclined to use an image of a Wombat because I think they're very, very cute. The name Wombatnomore came about because a long term relationship ended 18 months ago and his pet name for me was Wombat. Having said that, let it be known that I don't really look like a Wombat, I might feel like one when being cuddled!


 :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts

WendyBee said:


> No I didn`t Gifty. I even made my own dinner Mothers Day because I couldn`t trust hubby to roast a lamb shank, boil potatoes or make gravy.
> :|


Oh, no. What exactly were you wanting again? I think I have a spare (new or fairly new) set from my mom who passed that I'm not using that I had given her. I'd love to pass on to another great Mom (you!). LMK


----------



## bonbf3

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words Bonnie. I am very touched by them and for you saying them.


You're very welcome. I mean them sincerely.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Oh, Gali - "nailed it."


----------



## Wombatnomore

WendyBee said:


> No I didn`t Gifty. I even made my own dinner Mothers Day because I couldn`t trust hubby to roast a lamb shank, boil potatoes or make gravy.
> :|


Wendy you are amazing! And you made me laugh! Poor hubby, will you let him loose in the kitchen ever?


----------



## knitpresentgifts

bonbf3 said:


> Glad to oblige! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3

Jokim said:


> An excellent description of a true friend by a loving fellow KP'r that could have come from any one of us! :thumbup: :-D
> Kudos! Bonnie. We hold KPG in very high regard for her courage, honesty and forthright attitude. :thumbup:


Thanks, Jokim.


----------



## soloweygirl

Jokim said:


> That is a great idea for using my DO at a campfire. We haven't camped in 35 yrs, but who knows, the way things are going we might just need it some day.


One of my friends stocked both his house and RV with DO's. He doesn't use his grill anymore, preferring the DO. He always reminds us they're not just for camping.


----------



## bonbf3

thumper5316 said:


> I am jealous of anyone remotely musical. I play no instrument, can't read music, and, as my sister used to tell me, can't carry a tune in a bucket. Oh well, y'all will need an appreciative audience.


Definitely need that audience. I'll join you - my tunes are all in a bucket, too!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

WendyBee said:


> I will never buy a rice cooker as I can make rice perfectly. I never use plain water for my rice. It`s either chicken broth or the water from water chestnuts, beansprouts, and bamboo shoots if I`m making fried rice for egg rolls. And I`m making those June 1st. Can`t wait!!!
> 
> :mrgreen:


Now those are great ideas - I've never thought of. Learn something, lots of somethings, new here every day.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Lukelucy said:


> Just be positive and keep looking. You'll find someone. I had to go through a lot of frogs, too.


 :XD:


----------



## bonbf3

knitpresentgifts said:


> Remind what what to search for. "Blog Fashion?"


I think it's Fashion Yarn Style.


----------



## galinipper

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Oh, Gali - "nailed it."


I knew you would see that and love it. Heard that just the other day and WaLa....perfect description.
got to go mow 
talk later


----------



## soloweygirl

bonbf3 said:


> I love the picture! As I recall from a pic of you, you look like your mother. I didn't realize you were a twin. I think twins are amazing! I think someone else is a twin, too. No - I don't mean your sister! Is someone else on here a twin?


I am.


----------



## WendyBee

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, no. What exactly were you wanting again? I think I have a spare (new or fairly new) set from my mom who passed that I'm not using that I had given her. I'd love to pass on to another great Mom (you!). LMK


Oh wow Gifty, really? Are you sure to want to give your late Mothers set away? Please let me buy them from you. Would you accept $10? Please PM me for your address and I`ll send you the money.


----------



## Wombatnomore

thumper5316 said:


> It's not too bad which can be a good thing in some cases; bad in others. Much to the consternation of my physician I am on no meds for anything. I smoke, drink, love my salt and don't get much exercise. She is certain that if she does enough tests she'll find something for which I should be taking medications at my age.


I am in awe of you thumper, seriously!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Wait till you hear me KPG, before you recommend! :XD:


I won't even laugh or crack a smirk. I'll clap loudly and drown you out if you're no good.

I think BusyBee will help you with posting an avatar; I'm handing you off to good hands.

Watch her, though, she likes to make afghans and food for everyone.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

bonbf3 said:


> You are prepared, KPG. This will be a festive event!!


I play handbells too - mean ones, big ones, in a choir, the base line for "Stars and Stripes Forever," really fast, with lots of practice and runs, and constant movement. Guess what constant pumping of brass bells on leather straps does for one's physique?


----------



## WendyBee

Wombatnomore said:


> Wendy you are amazing! And you made me laugh! Poor hubby, will you let him loose in the kitchen ever?


Wombie...hubby surprised me Sunday morning by not only washing the pans I left in the sink to soak Saturday night....he even cleaned my stove - and the drip pans too.
He knows I always do it Sunday after dinner, so he let me sleep in and did it himself. Without being asked too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

galinipper said:


> After menopause some still have their monthly, and in their case it's call monsteration.


Where do you come up with this stuff?



You better be at my party ...


----------



## Wombatnomore

WendyBee said:


> Wombie..... right click on that cute pic and save it to your folder you normally save your pics.
> Right click at the top where it says 'my profile' and choose 'open up in new tab'
> Scroll down towards the bottom of your profile page until you see 'avatar'. Click on where it says 'choose file' and then go to your folder where you saved your pic. Click on your pic and then click on 'update avatar'.
> 
> Wombie I`m sorry I didn`t see your post til I posted mine. I hope your heart is on its way to healing.
> ♥


Wendy thank you so much for your kind instructions and sentiments re my heart! That's so sweet.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> I'm doing this on Friday night for friends - mouth is watering...


You "mouth water" for your friends on Friday nights? I've never heard of this.

Does it hurt?


----------



## knitpresentgifts

bonbf3 said:


> You're very welcome. I mean them sincerely.


I know you do, and I sincerely appreciate them. Two or three cases of cream cheese?


----------



## soloweygirl

west coast kitty said:


> Everyone but you was pleased for KPG's milestone. You make my point that for some reason, some of you need to take every opportunity to put a negative slant on KPG's posts. :thumbdown:


Envy over KPG's success perhaps?


----------



## knitpresentgifts

WendyBee said:


> Oh wow Gifty, really? Are you sure to want to give your late Mothers set away? Please let me buy them from you. Would you accept $10? Please PM me for your address and I`ll send you the money.


You want metal tip, interchangeable circulars correct? Let me go make sure I can find them. But confirm what you wanted please?


----------



## soloweygirl

Janeway said:


> Use this one Bon.


I like this Janie.


----------



## Wombatnomore

soloweygirl said:


> I am.


So am I. To a boy who is taller, slimmer and better looking. :evil:


----------



## WendyBee

knitpresentgifts said:


> You want metal tip, interchangeable circulars correct? Let me go make sure I can find them. But confirm what you wanted please?


Interchangeable circulars please. You know I`m a huge fan of them. And I know you are too.
Thanks so much Gifty ♥


----------



## soloweygirl

Gerslay said:


> BREAKFAST: Strawberries, blackberries, blueberries, and bananas. But I ran out of yogurt so I used whipped cream.
> Is that a no-no?


Whipped cream and/or sour cream are both totally acceptable alternatives to yogurt. Yogurt doesn't darken by doorstep, so it is usually sour cream and fruit for me.


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> I won't even laugh or crack a smirk. I'll clap loudly and drown you out if you're no good.
> 
> I think BusyBee will help you with posting an avatar; I'm handing you off to good hands.
> 
> Watch her, though, she likes to make afghans and food for everyone.


Good, great and fab! Feeling very well cared for and it's nice.


----------



## thumper5316

Lukelucy said:


> I love egg rolls!


As do I! I'll never forget one young lady that our youngest son dated in college. She was Korean. We would have her over for dinner often and one day she decided that she was going to cook a Korean dinner for DH and myself. Homemade egg rolls was one of the menu items. Oh, my! The whole meal was absolutely delicious! The only problem is I am now spoiled when it comes to oriental food.


----------



## Wombatnomore

WendyBee said:


> Wombie...hubby surprised me Sunday morning by not only washing the pans I left in the sink to soak Saturday night....he even cleaned my stove - and the drip pans too.
> He knows I always do it Sunday after dinner, so he let me sleep in and did it himself. Without being asked too.


What an angel! How lovely. Those gestures are so precious aren't they? He's a keeper (as if you didn't already know that, now I'm embarrassment  ).


----------



## thumper5316

knitpresentgifts said:


> LL - I'm without my car for two days, (hubby driving mine), so expect a delay in your curry shipment. Sorry about that.
> 
> P.S. Do you like gummy candies?


No, she doesn't. You'll have to send them to me instead.


----------



## soloweygirl

Gerslay said:


> Gotta go...have a great one ladies and lad!
> 
> Doncha just love this guy?


It looks like he had a fight with the mop and the mop won. Adorable.


----------



## Wombatnomore

thumper5316 said:


> No, she doesn't. You'll have to send them to me instead.


Thumper and Wendy,

Uploaded wombat for avatar and followed instructions. Photo appears on my profile but not in my posts! What have I done wrong?


----------



## thumper5316

Wombatnomore said:


> Wendy thank you so much for your kind instructions and sentiments re my heart! That's so sweet.


Wear your wombatness proudly! If you like being a wombat, you are a wombat!


----------



## thumper5316

Wombatnomore said:


> Thumper and Wendy,
> 
> Uploaded wombat for avatar and followed instructions. Photo appears on my profile but not in my posts! What have I done wrong?


I saw it there. I swear to God, I did! Try again.


----------



## soloweygirl

Lukelucy said:


> I wish they would just go away.


Unfortunately the more you say this, the longer the invasion will continue.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Yay! It worked. Now I'm art. Thank you all who assisted, I'm very pleased!


----------



## Knit crazy

I see your avatar Wombie! Yeah!!!


----------



## Wombatnomore

thumper5316 said:


> Wear your wombatness proudly! If you like being a wombat, you are a wombat!


 :XD:


----------



## WendyBee

Wombatnomore said:


> Thumper and Wendy,
> 
> Uploaded wombat for avatar and followed instructions. Photo appears on my profile but not in my posts! What have I done wrong?


It looks brilliant wombie....I see it just fine.
Just refresh the page if you haven`t already.


----------



## WendyBee

Wombats are just so cute arent they - very similar looking to koala bears - who are also very cute.


----------



## soloweygirl

Wombatnomore said:


> So am I. To a boy who is taller, slimmer and better looking. :evil:


Identical twin here. Sometimes it was a pain growing up constantly being compared to each other. We managed to get our digs in also, some could say quite often. We stopped dressing alike once we were able to dress ourselves. If we were out with my mother, she would introduce us as her twin daughters, since we weren't dressed alike or had our hair styled the same, some people didn't believe mom. We would play along and say mom always wanted twins and being born so close in age we were the next best thing. The reactions we got (especially from my mother) were priceless (hee, hee hee). Other times we would say we had to dress differently because mom couldn't tell us apart and how annoying we found that, we are still individuals after all. I'm surprised mom didn't leave us in the store. My mother put up with so much.

What kind of "fun" did you get into?


----------



## WendyBee

thumper5316 said:


> As do I! I'll never forget one young lady that our youngest son dated in college. She was Korean. We would have her over for dinner often and one day she decided that she was going to cook a Korean dinner for DH and myself. Homemade egg rolls was one of the menu items. Oh, my! The whole meal was absolutely delicious! The only problem is I am now spoiled when it comes to oriental food.


Add me as another who really loves Oriental food Thumpy.
Its a bit time consuming making egg rolls, but the results are so worth it. For the past 5 years or so my youngest son has requested egg rolls with egg fried rice for his Birthday dinner. His Birthday isn`t til September, so thought I`d make some before that as we are huge fans.


----------



## bonbf3

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know you do, and I sincerely appreciate them. Two or three cases of cream cheese?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3

WendyBee said:


> Wombie...hubby surprised me Sunday morning by not only washing the pans I left in the sink to soak Saturday night....he even cleaned my stove - and the drip pans too.
> He knows I always do it Sunday after dinner, so he let me sleep in and did it himself. Without being asked too.


What a nice guy!


----------



## bonbf3

knitpresentgifts said:


> I play handbells too - mean ones, big ones, in a choir, the base line for "Stars and Stripes Forever," really fast, with lots of practice and runs, and constant movement. Guess what constant pumping of brass bells on leather straps does for one's physique?


I love hearing bells. What does listening to them do for the physique?


----------



## bonbf3

soloweygirl said:


> I am.


So I heard - that is the neatest thing! Do you have a twin sister or twin brother?


----------



## WendyBee

soloweygirl said:


> Identical twin here. Sometimes it was a pain growing up constantly being compared to each other. We managed to get our digs in also, some could say quite often. We stopped dressing alike once we were able to dress ourselves. If we were out with my mother, she would introduce us as her twin daughters, since we weren't dressed alike or had our hair styled the same, some people didn't believe mom. We would play along and say mom always wanted twins and being born so close in age we were the next best thing. The reactions we got (especially from my mother) were priceless (hee, hee hee). Other times we would say we had to dress differently because mom couldn't tell us apart and how annoying we found that, we are still individuals after all. I'm surprised mom didn't leave us in the store. My mother put up with so much.
> 
> What kind of "fun" did you get into?


My twin sis and I look alike, but we`re fraternal twins. Our Mother always used to dress us alike, and my Grandmother always knitted us the same outfits.
What I hated more than anything growing up was people calling us twin or twinny. I never minded being called by my sisters name (Angela) if people couldn`t remember who was who. But being called twin was laziness on their part.
When I was about 8 or 9 I was a real tomboy and even asked to have my hair cut short. That really upset my Mother because she loved our long hair.
I can remember on my 12th Birthday I was so bitterly disappointed because I didn`t have the roller skates that I so desperately wanted. And sometimes we had money for Birthdays. But that year I didnt even have money to buy roller skates....mostly gift tokens for clothes stores. My twin sis was thrilled though because she could buy the dresses she wanted.


----------



## bonbf3

Wombatnomore said:


> I am in awe of you thumper, seriously!


You can get away with it! More power to you!


----------



## Gerslay

Wombatnomore said:


> Yay! It worked. Now I'm art. Thank you all who assisted, I'm very pleased!


WOMBY!!!!!!!!! I am loving your avatar....you are the cutest little wombat I've ever seen!

Course your the ONLY wombat I've ever seen...but that's beside the point...you are adorable!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore

WendyBee said:


> Wombats are just so cute arent they - very similar looking to koala bears - who are also very cute.


Wombats and koalas can also be quite grumpy which I love! They're only aggressive in the wild if they feel threatened or their young is threatened, like most animals of course.

Often on morning TV animals are featured live in the studio and with the wombat, the keeper has to hold them in a certain way - sooooo cute.


----------



## Gerslay

soloweygirl said:


> Whipped cream and/or sour cream are both totally acceptable alternatives to yogurt. Yogurt doesn't darken by doorstep, so it is usually sour cream and fruit for me.


That reminds me, my mother always served the strawberries with sour cream...I thought she was weird and I'd stir in as much sugar as I could get away with.

Today I love sour cream...with keilbasa...with potato pancakes...with a boiled ham dinner...yum! I guess I should really give it a try with strawberries now that I've grown up...sort of!


----------



## Georgiegirl

thumper5316 said:


> Depends on the era. The patterns from the 30's and 40's were made for women with a waist of about 10". I've noticed that every couple of generations the female physique changes. The young women of today seem to be larger in the bust and the average foot size larger than those in my generation.
> 
> Just my unscientific observation.


Yes, about 100 years ago the average woman's foot size (in the U.S.A.) was 5-1/2 -the average now is at least an 8. Kids are taller now also in the U.S.


----------



## bonbf3

thumper5316 said:


> No, she doesn't. You'll have to send them to me instead.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3

soloweygirl said:


> Identical twin here. Sometimes it was a pain growing up constantly being compared to each other. We managed to get our digs in also, some could say quite often. We stopped dressing alike once we were able to dress ourselves. If we were out with my mother, she would introduce us as her twin daughters, since we weren't dressed alike or had our hair styled the same, some people didn't believe mom. We would play along and say mom always wanted twins and being born so close in age we were the next best thing. The reactions we got (especially from my mother) were priceless (hee, hee hee). Other times we would say we had to dress differently because mom couldn't tell us apart and how annoying we found that, we are still individuals after all. I'm surprised mom didn't leave us in the store. My mother put up with so much.
> 
> What kind of "fun" did you get into?


Funny! She had her hands full!


----------



## bonbf3

WendyBee said:


> My twin sis and I look alike, but we`re fraternal twins. Our Mother always used to dress us alike, and my Grandmother always knitted us the same outfits.
> What I hated more than anything growing up was people calling us twin or twinny. I never minded being called by my sisters name (Angela) if people couldn`t remember who was who. But being called twin was laziness on their part.
> When I was about 8 or 9 I was a real tomboy and even asked to have my hair cut short. That really upset my Mother because she loved our long hair.
> I can remember on my 12th Birthday I was so bitterly disappointed because I didn`t have the roller skates that I so desperately wanted. And sometimes we had money for Birthdays. But that year I didnt even have money to buy roller skates....mostly gift tokens for clothes stores. My twin sis was thrilled though because she could buy the dresses she wanted.


Sounds like you had different interests, just like sister who aren't twins. It must have been nice with someone your exact age to play with.


----------



## Georgiegirl

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now, you got me thinking.
> 
> We're not going to burn our PIF mortgage doc.
> 
> If anything, we'll frame them and then put them in the safe!
> 
> I'll ceremoniously burn some of the printed posts by the KP Libs instead and bury the ashes for fertilizer.
> 
> How's that?


When my DH & I paid off the mortgage on the 1st home we bought --- we took a bottle of champagne to the savings & loan company & toasted each other right there in the lobby. I'm thinking we were a "first" for that company.
Georgiegirl


----------



## bonbf3

Georgiegirl said:


> When my DH & I paid off the mortgage on the 1st home we bought --- we took a bottle of champagne to the savings & loan company & toasted each other right there in the lobby. I'm thinking we were a "first" for that company.
> Georgiegirl


They probably enjoyed it, too!


----------



## Wombatnomore

soloweygirl said:


> Identical twin here. Sometimes it was a pain growing up constantly being compared to each other. We managed to get our digs in also, some could say quite often. We stopped dressing alike once we were able to dress ourselves. If we were out with my mother, she would introduce us as her twin daughters, since we weren't dressed alike or had our hair styled the same, some people didn't believe mom. We would play along and say mom always wanted twins and being born so close in age we were the next best thing. The reactions we got (especially from my mother) were priceless (hee, hee hee). Other times we would say we had to dress differently because mom couldn't tell us apart and how annoying we found that, we are still individuals after all. I'm surprised mom didn't leave us in the store. My mother put up with so much.
> 
> What kind of "fun" did you get into?


We were inseparable from earlier toddlerhood. I was the boss and my brother followed my every command! According to the family, we often pretended to be mum and dad, using the outside toilet as the house. Apparently I'd be barking orders to 'Norm' (dad's name) and my brother would end up responding with something like "aw, fair go Kate (mum's name), I'm trying" hee hee! Mum often said she was aghast at the 'replay' of her day to day life with dad!


----------



## SQM

thumper5316 said:


> Nope. Never said you have been either. I am another that is trying to stop as well.


Great! Let us see who else we can recruit. The meanness got tired quickly. I rather just meet people here.

Are those your twins? I have a twin bro and he is a republican. I refer to him as my evil twin. :-D


----------



## Wombatnomore

Gerslay said:


> WOMBY!!!!!!!!! I am loving your avatar....you are the cutest little wombat I've ever seen!
> 
> Course your the ONLY wombat I've ever seen...but that's beside the point...you are adorable!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Gerslay, isn't it the best? Check out the pic of Steve Irwin with wombat on previous page. I really liked Steve Irwin, so sad he's not around. He did amazing work with animals.


----------



## Designer1234

west coast kitty said:


> I don't believe you or your friends on the left are evil - but neither am I or my friends on the right, including KPG! I have not attacked Nebraska and my posts to her were comment specific never an insult to her as a person. Nor have I seen where Nebraska was personally attacked on this thread - I can't say the same for the comments made to her on LOLL. I'm happy to see a shift in the posts to her on WOW - it holds out some measure of hope that the same acceptance will be achieved with others at some point. Nebraska is more than capable of putting her own views forward, as are the rest of us.
> 
> I stopped following the "hot" topics on a regular basis last year when it became evident that the fall back position from several on the left was to personally attack individuals, make blanket statements about the lack of Christian spirit, compassion, charity or empathy of those on the right.
> 
> Believe it or not, conservative people care about others and put their time, money and resources into making their community a better place. Because we don't think government is the best solution doesn't mean we don't care. I don't have the time or inclination to keep reading the same old "conservatives or Christians are greedy, unfeeling, insensitive, uncompassionate, .." responses usually put forward by the left when they don't agree with our point of view.
> -------------
> I deleted some of your post in error -- (It really was) as I was going to answer a couple of your queries.
> 
> Here goes. I have voted Conservative in the last 2 Federal elections. I have voted conservative Provincially because I went to school with Peter Lougheed and he was a friend and I agreed that he was an honest, wonderful human being - I will not be voting Conservative Provincially again unless one of the people who appear to be running do so. I will not vote for Trudeau - so I guess I am an independent.
> 
> I am a Baptist - I have stated that before. I do not in any way believe that all Christians are the things you say above. I do believe that some of the fundamentalist Christians are wrong. I have seen hypocracy and unkindness in the Church - I believe that some have their beliefs and read the Bible to find places that they can quote. I believe Christianity should mean compassion.
> 
> As far as KPG - I think she gives as good as she gets -She says she is not going to attack and then she does.- there are some nice people on the right who I feel are not really comfortable either , but this past year both sides have become bitter and nasty -- they remember every nasty thing said and the hurts on both sides. So they attack. I try not to but don't like myself when I allow myself to be baited and reply in the same way.
> 
> KIN is willing to talk -- I thought that possibly if I agreed with her as a liberal maybe others would 'discuss too. That is why I posted on both threads. I hoped there would be some chance of acceptance of my post . I guess not.
> 
> Since my post it has been made clear that I got nowhere. The attacks continue -- some statements are so far off base in my opinion that I clicked on some tags. I wish I hadn't . I was told off in no uncertain terms and what I said was not accepted. so be it.


----------



## SQM

knitpresentgifts said:


> Is your DH from an Asian family or any reason other than that he likes rice so much? Are you going to talk me into buying a rice cooker? I've never had one. I know what is said about "payback," and I did demand you buy a crock pot. :-D


No need for a rice cooker. Just boil a large pot of water, throw in your amount of rice and let it cook for 12 minutes. Perfect rice every time.

OOOO. I am talking cooking which I never do. The above technique is courtesy of the Culinary Institute of America.


----------



## SQM

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup:


Dearest LL and KC - pm me and I will give you my personal identity any time. And please visit me on facebook and leave a comment. I would be happy to hear from you.


----------



## Lukelucy

galinipper said:


> After menopause some still have their monthly, and in their case it's call monsteration.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're welcome. It isn't often I get to write a word that uses the letter "z" never mind two of them.
> 
> They can be very pretty, I agree! The other "they" can be very shallow and ugly; agree there as well. (Glad that isn't in my DNA.)


Too bad there is only 1 Z in scrabble.


----------



## Lukelucy

knitpresentgifts said:


> LL - I'm without my car for two days, (hubby driving mine), so expect a delay in your curry shipment. Sorry about that.
> 
> P.S. Do you like gummy candies?


KPG,

What can I do for you! Yes, I love it all.


----------



## SQM

Wombatnomore said:


> Thanks LL, I'm touched you took the time to acknowledge. It was a bit rough but for the best. Anyway, plenty more fish out there to meet!
> 
> Will keep you posted. :mrgreen:


Wombat - your avatar is pure perfection and totally adorable. What a cute animal. And even their cubes must be cute too.


----------



## west coast kitty

knitpresentgifts said:


> I miss CB? Is she still away and OK?
> 
> Oh, and WCK, I didn't miss the image you posted.


She did post last night; I think she said they were coming home today so hopefully will hear from her tonight.


----------



## Wombatnomore

SQM said:


> Wombat - your avatar is pure perfection and totally adorable. What a cute animal. And even their cubes must be cute too.


You know SQM, the cubes are so, well, cubed! :XD:


----------



## SQM

thumper5316 said:


> It's not too bad which can be a good thing in some cases; bad in others. Much to the consternation of my physician I am on no meds for anything. I smoke, drink, love my salt and don't get much exercise. She is certain that if she does enough tests she'll find something for which I should be taking medications at my age.


Thumper you must still be premenopausal. Stay well forever and lucky you. The best part of your life is not getting much exercise - love that recipe.


----------



## WendyBee

Wombatnomore said:


> We were inseparable from earlier toddlerhood. I was the boss and my brother followed my every command! According to the family, we often pretended to be mum and dad, using the outside toilet as the house. Apparently I'd be barking orders to 'Norm' (dad's name) and my brother would end up responding with something like "aw, fair go Kate (mum's name), I'm trying" hee hee! Mum often said she was aghast at the 'replay' of her day to day life with dad!


I was chuckling away reading that. I was imagining a scene from the Australian soap Home & Away the early years where 'Norm' was Alf Stewart, and Kate was Ailsa Stewart. Along with his 'fair go Ails', his many 'flamings' and 'drongos' makes him my all time fave character in Australian soaps. And 'Norm' AKA Norm Baker from The Sullivans is my all time fave military type character. He almost makes John Wayne seem wussy in comparison. Don`t tell that to my hubby, John Wayne is one of his heros. lol


----------



## west coast kitty

knitpresentgifts said:


> Is your DH from an Asian family or any reason other than that he likes rice so much? Are you going to talk me into buying a rice cooker? I've never had one. I know what is said about "payback," and I did demand you buy a crock pot. :-D


That reminds me to ask if you are now the proud owner of at least 1 microwave bowl??

No DH is a good old Alberta farm boy raised on bread, meat and potatoes. About 16 years ago he went to a doc that also practiced traditional Chinese medicine and was told his liver wasn't functioning well and that he gluten intolerant. Gone were the days of cereal and toast for breakfast, sandwiches for lunch and muffins and cookies for snacks :-(

We have very good friends of Japanese background and they recommended a rice cooker. It's been very easy for him to use and makes perfect rice. DH has gradually re-introduced some gluten back into his diet but still eats a lot of rice.


----------



## west coast kitty

WendyBee said:


> No I didn`t Gifty. I even made my own dinner Mothers Day because I couldn`t trust hubby to roast a lamb shank, boil potatoes or make gravy.
> :|


When I first met DH, his standby dinner was potatoes, pork chops and creamed corn. He would make a huge batch and eat it during the week.


----------



## Jokim

Wombatnomore said:


> Thumper and Wendy,
> 
> Uploaded wombat for avatar and followed instructions. Photo appears on my profile but not in my posts! What have I done wrong?


Great Job, Wombie! Took me a couple of tries, but in the end, success!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Wombats and koalas can also be quite grumpy which I love! They're only aggressive in the wild if they feel threatened or their young is threatened, like most animals of course.
> 
> Often on morning TV animals are featured live in the studio and with the wombat, the keeper has to hold them in a certain way - sooooo cute.


Wombats are darn right, too cute. Love seeing you as a Womby, Womby!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> That reminds me, my mother always served the strawberries with sour cream...I thought she was weird and I'd stir in as much sugar as I could get away with.
> 
> Today I love sour cream...with keilbasa...with potato pancakes...with a boiled ham dinner...yum! I guess I should really give it a try with strawberries now that I've grown up...sort of!


You must be part Polish with those food choices; me too!


----------



## Knit crazy

west coast kitty said:


> That reminds me to ask if you are now the proud owner of at least 1 microwave bowl??
> 
> No DH is a good old Alberta farm boy raised on bread, meat and potatoes. About 16 years ago he went to a doc that also practiced traditional Chinese medicine and was told his liver wasn't functioning well and that he gluten intolerant. Gone were the days of cereal and toast for breakfast, sandwiches for lunch and muffins and cookies for snacks :-(
> 
> We have very good friends of Japanese background and they recommended a rice cooker. It's been very easy for him to use and makes perfect rice. DH has gradually re-introduced some gluten back into his diet but still eats a lot of rice.


The best part is you just put in the water and rice, turn it on, no stirring every few minutes, and it keeps it at temperature until the rest of the meal is ready. My rice cooker also has a small steamer basket for re warming meat or preparing veggies. You can't put anything with sauce in it in, but steamed veggies are nice too. It just takes stress out if fixing a meal.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Georgiegirl said:


> When my DH & I paid off the mortgage on the 1st home we bought --- we took a bottle of champagne to the savings & loan company & toasted each other right there in the lobby. I'm thinking we were a "first" for that company.
> Georgiegirl


Fun!


----------



## west coast kitty

thumper5316 said:


> It's not too bad which can be a good thing in some cases; bad in others. Much to the consternation of my physician I am on no meds for anything. I smoke, drink, love my salt and don't get much exercise. She is certain that if she does enough tests she'll find something for which I should be taking medications at my age.


Don't let her look too hard


----------



## Jokim

Gerslay said:


> That reminds me, my mother always served the strawberries with sour cream...I thought she was weird and I'd stir in as much sugar as I could get away with.
> 
> Today I love sour cream...with keilbasa...with potato pancakes...with a boiled ham dinner...yum! I guess I should really give it a try with strawberries now that I've grown up...sort of!


How about a layer of sweetened sour cream on top of cheesecake?


----------



## karverr

knitpresentgifts said:


> You "mouth water" for your friends on Friday nights? I've never heard of this.
> 
> Does it hurt?


you put boiled crawfish in front of me and i'll mouth water all over the place.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

west coast kitty said:


> Too bad there is only 1 Z in scrabble.


I don't know how to break this to you, so I'll just say it. There are *no* "z's" in scrabble.

There, I said it. Please accept it with the understanding that my words are constructive criticism, offered in love; nothing more.


----------



## west coast kitty

WendyBee said:


> I will never buy a rice cooker as I can make rice perfectly. I never use plain water for my rice. It`s either chicken broth or the water from water chestnuts, beansprouts, and bamboo shoots if I`m making fried rice for egg rolls. And I`m making those June 1st. Can`t wait!!!
> 
> :mrgreen:


Gosh, you're organized Wendy! Unless we're having company or it's a special occasion calling for turkey, my meals are never planned very far ahead.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> What can I do for you! Yes, I love it all.


Great - I bought too many packages, so I'll send you one. Asian gummies are loaded with flavor. I only buy fruit flavors, so that is what you'll get.

Thumper is gonna be ticked.


----------



## WendyBee

west coast kitty said:


> That reminds me to ask if you are now the proud owner of at least 1 microwave bowl??
> 
> No DH is a good old Alberta farm boy raised on bread, meat and potatoes. About 16 years ago he went to a doc that also practiced traditional Chinese medicine and was told his liver wasn't functioning well and that he gluten intolerant. Gone were the days of cereal and toast for breakfast, sandwiches for lunch and muffins and cookies for snacks :-(
> 
> We have very good friends of Japanese background and they recommended a rice cooker. It's been very easy for him to use and makes perfect rice. DH has gradually re-introduced some gluten back into his diet but still eats a lot of rice.


That`s excellent westy. Your rice cooker has more than paid for itself over and over. I just go by the old standby of 2 cups of liquid to every cup of rice. Add a bit of salt, put the lid on, cook on medium heat and voila! I then put it in the freezer for a few hours, take it out an hour before I need it to thaw and then make a veggie fried rice.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

west coast kitty said:


> She did post last night; I think she said they were coming home today so hopefully will hear from her tonight.


Thanks.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

west coast kitty said:


> That reminds me to ask if you are now the proud owner of at least 1 microwave bowl??


No - isn't that horrible? I somehow never get to make anything for me. I have 25 yards or so of drapery fabric suspended between two chairs in our living room, and you do not want to see my "to do" list or craft studio.

I just did my best to look for the knitting needles set I know is somewhere in our home (only two places it could be, and still, I cannot find it.) I also cannot get down on the floor to look on my bottom, floor-level storage shelves.

I get so mad at myself when this happens (all too often). It only confirms that I have too much and need to give, sell or throw it away.

Good for your DH that he took actions to help control his health naturally. I'm trying too.


----------



## west coast kitty

soloweygirl said:


> Envy over KPG's success perhaps?


and her charming personality?


----------



## knitpresentgifts

karverr said:


> you put boiled crawfish in front of me and i'll mouth water all over the place.


Isn't that called slobbering? 

What are you working on Karveer? (knitting-wise)


----------



## thumper5316

SQM said:


> Great! Let us see who else we can recruit. The meanness got tired quickly. I rather just meet people here.
> 
> Are those your twins? I have a twin bro and he is a republican. I refer to him as my evil twin. :-D


Nope. They are my twin grandbabies. The first grands in our family and we got a two-fer deal and one of each. They are 6 months old now.


----------



## SQM

What genders? They cannot be cuter. I am of course partial to twins. Lucky you for being a gm.


----------



## thumper5316

SQM said:


> Thumper you must still be premenopausal. Stay well forever and lucky you. The best part of your life is not getting much exercise - love that recipe.


Nope to the premenopausal. I was an early one at 42. I thought I was pregnant and I kissed the doc when he told me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

I am home girls and boy. Had a nice visit with my dd and her family. We were really laid back. We went to a place called the "Back Door" a steak house. Then visited with the boys and watch a show that is on tv. It is called "Deal With It:. Too funny. 
Saturday we visited local flowers shops. I held off on the antiquing. Went downtown to the Square in Fayetteville. Lots more pretty flowers. DD took me to a new Italian restaurant . Yummy. Matthew kept me entertained the whole time. Called out pizza from there that night. DD made us homemade icecream for supper. We rented some movies. Talk about some B rated . Not the funny kind of B rated either. Waste of money. Yesterday we just watched Matthew play on the school playground. Dh and oldest gs went out looking at pawn shops for guns and boy things. We had a good time but it went by too fast. The temps were cool but perfect with the sun shining and the wind blowing. Came back home to temps in the 80's. It will take me awhile to catch up. 
Sad we can't get away from ugliness from the other side. I don't know why they want to taunt us like they do.


----------



## thumper5316

karverr said:


> you put boiled crawfish in front of me and i'll mouth water all over the place.


We're not going to talk about sucking crawfish heads again, are we?


----------



## thumper5316

SQM said:


> What genders? They cannot be cuter. I am of course partial to twins. Lucky you for being a gm.


Ellie is on the left and Cole is on the right.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> CB - how was your gs' birthday party? Did he put on a good show for you, maybe a special song for grandma?


WCK can you believe Matthew didn't even get his band going while we were there? But he was a mess while we were there. So funny! He cracks me up. He is more like my youngest son than my daughter. Never slows down. He is rotten. :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty

Georgiegirl said:


> When my DH & I paid off the mortgage on the 1st home we bought --- we took a bottle of champagne to the savings & loan company & toasted each other right there in the lobby. I'm thinking we were a "first" for that company.
> Georgiegirl


Nice - and then you could celebrate again when you got back to "your home".


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Knit crazy said:


> Unfortunately, WKC, you are talking to a wall. Those on the Left don't think. They memorize the Left's talking points and never look realistically at what supports their positions. They make judgments based on what they want to happen, and they never assess where in the world their ideas have ever worked or why their ideas should suddenly work because they want them too. Conservative values may not always work in every instance, but they have worked in the past. The Left, however, denies that fact because it doesn't fit their agenda.
> 
> I refuse to argue with them any longer. It is negative energy and their goal at this time, no matter what they say, is to cause disruption on this thread. Conversing with them here is a very bad idea. Jesus told Satan to get away from him. I intend to respond the same way to them on this thread. They are jealous of our true friendship and loyalty. They need dissension and strife. Not here. I refuse to even talk with them about knitting and recipes here. They are fouling this thread with their presence.


Amen Bon! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty

Wombatnomore said:


> We were inseparable from earlier toddlerhood. I was the boss and my brother followed my every command! According to the family, we often pretended to be mum and dad, using the outside toilet as the house. Apparently I'd be barking orders to 'Norm' (dad's name) and my brother would end up responding with something like "aw, fair go Kate (mum's name), I'm trying" hee hee! Mum often said she was aghast at the 'replay' of her day to day life with dad!


Too funny Womby :lol: I think parents are always surprised (and sometimes embarrassed) at how much the kids pick up.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK can you believe Matthew didn't even get his band going while we were there? But he was a mess while we were there. So funny! He cracks me up. He is more like my youngest son than my daughter. Never slows down. He is rotten. :shock:


Welcome back CB! Sounds like a great time even if you didn't get your song this time. Maybe your dd can video his performance when the band and stage get set up.


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> How about a layer of sweetened sour cream on top of cheesecake?


Sounds wonderful!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Glad you are back safely and well, CB. 

You can take over for me now; I've done waaayyyy tooooo much talking on here today.

Work awaits.


----------



## Lukelucy

karverr said:


> you put boiled crawfish in front of me and i'll mouth water all over the place.


 :lol: :lol: You are cute Karverr. How I enjoy you!


----------



## Lukelucy

knitpresentgifts said:


> Great - I bought too many packages, so I'll send you one. Asian gummies are loaded with flavor. I only buy fruit flavors, so that is what you'll get.
> 
> Thumper is gonna be ticked.


KPG,

How was your Indian dinner last Friday(?). Still wish I was there!


----------



## Lukelucy

thumper5316 said:


> Nope to the premenopausal. I was an early one at 42. I thought I was pregnant and I kissed the doc when he told me.


Thumper,
I thought I was early at 46!


----------



## thumper5316

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am home girls and boy. Had a nice visit with my dd and her family. We were really laid back. We went to a place called the "Back Door" a steak house. Then visited with the boys and watch a show that is on tv. It is called "Deal With It:. Too funny.
> Saturday we visited local flowers shops. I held off on the antiquing. Went downtown to the Square in Fayetteville. Lots more pretty flowers. DD took me to a new Italian restaurant . Yummy. Matthew kept me entertained the whole time. Called out pizza from there that night. DD made us homemade icecream for supper. We rented some movies. Talk about some B rated . Not the funny kind of B rated either. Waste of money. Yesterday we just watched Matthew play on the school playground. Dh and oldest gs went out looking at pawn shops for guns and boy things. We had a good time but it went by too fast. The temps were cool but perfect with the sun shining and the wind blowing. Came back home to temps in the 80's. It will take me awhile to catch up.
> Sad we can't get away from ugliness from the other side. I don't know why they want to taunt us like they do.


You were in Fayetteville? I missed that part. You could have visited with my youngest who's based at Ft. Bragg. We will be going probably sometime in September/October timeframe for his promotion to Captain.

Sounds like you had a lovely visit with your family. It's nice to see you are back home safely.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> Glad to do it. I know there are hard feelings from way back, but I want them, especially newcomers, to know that KPG is a good person who has gone to a lot of trouble to do nice things for others and has our admiration as a very unselfish person.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty

Knit crazy said:


> The best part is you just put in the water and rice, turn it on, no stirring every few minutes, and it keeps it at temperature until the rest of the meal is ready. My rice cooker also has a small steamer basket for re warming meat or preparing veggies. You can't put anything with sauce in it in, but steamed veggies are nice too. It just takes stress out if fixing a meal.


You can also add sliced chicken, fish or shrimp as well as veggies. I've also added dry onion soup mix and it's worked out well. I've tried adding sauce in the last couple minutes of cooking, the flavour is good, but the consistency is mushy instead of dry rice.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am home girls and boy. Had a nice visit with my dd and her family. We were really laid back. We went to a place called the "Back Door" a steak house. Then visited with the boys and watch a show that is on tv. It is called "Deal With It:. Too funny.
> Saturday we visited local flowers shops. I held off on the antiquing. Went downtown to the Square in Fayetteville. Lots more pretty flowers. DD took me to a new Italian restaurant . Yummy. Matthew kept me entertained the whole time. Called out pizza from there that night. DD made us homemade icecream for supper. We rented some movies. Talk about some B rated . Not the funny kind of B rated either. Waste of money. Yesterday we just watched Matthew play on the school playground. Dh and oldest gs went out looking at pawn shops for guns and boy things. We had a good time but it went by too fast. The temps were cool but perfect with the sun shining and the wind blowing. Came back home to temps in the 80's. It will take me awhile to catch up.
> Sad we can't get away from ugliness from the other side. I don't know why they want to taunt us like they do.


CB,
Sounds like you had a great time. You have a wonderful family. We can get away from them - ignore. That is the word of the day.


----------



## thumper5316

Lukelucy said:


> Thumper,
> I thought I was early at 46!


I had all my crappy health problems when I was young.


----------



## west coast kitty

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't know how to break this to you, so I'll just say it. There are *no* "z's" in scrabble.
> 
> There, I said it. Please accept it with the understanding that my words are constructive criticism, offered in love; nothing more.


 :XD: :lol: :evil: :lol:


----------



## thumper5316

west coast kitty said:


> You can also add sliced chicken, fish or shrimp as well as veggies. I've also added dry onion soup mix and it's worked out well. I've tried adding sauce in the last couple minutes of cooking, the flavour is good, but the consistency is mushy instead of dry rice.


I like substituting chunky salsa for 1/3 of the liquid when cooking it. A super simple way of making Spanish rice. Toss in some leftover chicken or beef and your all set. Tasty and quick.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Knit crazy said:


> Me too! Friends are friends for a reason. You can count on them. The Left have no friends. Do sharks have friends? No, they eat each other like the ladies of the Left do.


 :roll: We have seen it too many times. So true!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Gerslay said:


> Gotta go...have a great one ladies and lad!
> 
> Doncha just love this guy?


Yes I do. Didn't he, she win the dog show last year or so ago?


----------



## west coast kitty

WendyBee said:


> That`s excellent westy. Your rice cooker has more than paid for itself over and over. I just go by the old standby of 2 cups of liquid to every cup of rice. Add a bit of salt, put the lid on, cook on medium heat and voila! I then put it in the freezer for a few hours, take it out an hour before I need it to thaw and then make a veggie fried rice.


I used to do the old standby, but the rice cooker is HUSBAND proof! The only thing that's ever gone wrong, is he forget to push the start lever and had to wait longer for the rice.


----------



## thumper5316

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't know how to break this to you, so I'll just say it. There are *no* "z's" in scrabble.
> 
> There, I said it. Please accept it with the understanding that my words are constructive criticism, offered in love; nothing more.


Not if you count the blank tiles as potential z's!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

thumper5316 said:


> I am jealous of anyone remotely musical. I play no instrument, can't read music, and, as my sister used to tell me, can't carry a tune in a bucket. Oh well, y'all will need an appreciative audience.


I can't play or sing. But I adore music. So we are still alike. Maybe you are my twin.


----------



## thumper5316

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't play or sing. But I adore music. So we are still alike. Maybe you are my twin.


We can be the adoring audience!


----------



## west coast kitty

thumper5316 said:


> You were in Fayetteville? I missed that part. You could have visited with my youngest who's based at Ft. Bragg. We will be going probably sometime in September/October timeframe for his promotion to Captain.
> 
> Sounds like you had a lovely visit with your family. It's nice to see you are back home safely.


Congrats for your son's promotion Thumper.


----------



## Lukelucy

thumper5316 said:


> I like substituting chunky salsa for 1/3 of the liquid when cooking it. A super simple way of making Spanish rice. Toss in some leftover chicken or beef and your all set. Tasty and quick.


Wow! That sounds like such a great idea!


----------



## WendyBee

west coast kitty said:


> Gosh, you're organized Wendy! Unless we're having company or it's a special occasion calling for turkey, my meals are never planned very far ahead.


That`s when hubby gets his retirement Navy check and we treat ourselves to one good meal a month.
I`ve already wrote the shopping list for it, and saved it in my index file box


----------



## west coast kitty

thumper5316 said:


> I like substituting chunky salsa for 1/3 of the liquid when cooking it. A super simple way of making Spanish rice. Toss in some leftover chicken or beef and your all set. Tasty and quick.


Sounds yummy and a nice to have a quick meal coming home from work.


----------



## WendyBee

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't play or sing. But I adore music. So we are still alike. Maybe you are my twin.


I love music too Bumpy, and I can`t play a note.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WendyBee said:


> Thank you wombie...you are so sweet for saying that.
> And talking of wombats, I noticed you don`t have a pic next to your name so I went to look for one for you. And I found it!!
> It`s a knitted wombat! It`s perfect for you. If you need help adding it to your profile, let me know
> :thumbup:
> 
> Edited to add.....and I didn`t see your post about wombats before I posted your pic because I was about 3 pages back.
> Great minds think alike.


 It's cute Wendy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Knit crazy said:


> Here is another good recipe I got from DD2.
> 
> Watermelon Salad with Feta and Mint
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> 1/3 cup extra-virgin olive oil
> 
> 3 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
> 
> 2 teaspoons kosher salt
> 
> 1 teaspoon Tabasco
> 
> 1/2 teaspoon freshly ground pepper
> 
> One 8-pound seedless watermelon, scooped into balls with a melon baller or cut into 1 1/2-inch chunks (10 cups), chilled
> 
> 1/2 pound feta cheese, crumbled (2 cups)
> 
> 1 1/4 cups pitted kalamata olives, coarsely chopped (optional)
> 
> 1 small sweet onion, cut into 1/2-inch dice
> 
> 1 cup coarsely chopped mint leaves
> 
> DIRECTIONS
> 
> In a large bowl, whisk the oil, lemon juice, salt, Tabasco and pepper. Add the watermelon, feta, olives and onion and toss gently. Garnish with the mint and serve.


That sounds so wonderful . I would love that!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> You opened the door .... and then CB gets her turn


 :XD: ZZZZZZZZZit


----------



## Country Bumpkins

galinipper said:


> Sure she does, and you believe you do too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knitpresentgifts said:


> Heard there was no love for cream cheese by the shallow ones, so I bought an 18 wheeler load. I've gotta help the poor and down trodden and boycotted Christian-owned companies especially.
> 
> Two cases coming your way for your complimentary words. I think a LYS serving dips is very welcoming.
> 
> I have an excellent dip recipe I got from Janie, I believe. If not, I have no idea from where, but should post it.


I hope it was the Greek cream cheese. It is my favorite kind.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knitpresentgifts said:


> I miss CB? Is she still away and OK?
> 
> Oh, and WCK, I didn't miss the image you posted.


I'm back. Didn't know we were going to have a hostile take over while I was gone. :roll: :shock: :hunf: I am ignoring them in the present and the future.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knitpresentgifts said:


> Is your DH from an Asian family or any reason other than that he likes rice so much? Are you going to talk me into buying a rice cooker? I've never had one. I know what is said about "payback," and I did demand you buy a crock pot. :-D


I have a rice cooker. Forgot I had one when KC was talking about how great they were last year. Went out to get me one and found the one that I already had. Gave the small one to my mother. It is worth it. Just set it and take off . Perfect every time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, KPG. That's so nice of you to say.
> 
> Funny though - this GS is at my house every week, and I never knew he could sing. When he's next to me in church, he doesn't sing! Hmm....


When I was skipping around trying to catch up I saw your post. You gs sounds so talented! I know how proud you must be. My nephew is like that too. Can play the piano and sing. He used to sing at weddings and churches . He made a few bucks. Maybe your gs will be able to make some extra money with his talents too. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're the one with the gall interrupting this thread and posting your mean words, accusations and false claims on other threads as well about the core posters here. That is what is wrong with you and Designer too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

thumper5316 said:


> We can be the adoring audience!


Yes but I have a bad habit of singing along so you will have to wear ear plugs. I can't clap with the beat either. :-o :shock: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady

I am home, did ya miss me. After reading what has seem to be the never ending new game of jokers wild. I can now sleep well knowing how much we are cared for.
Spent two days getting things done for my Dad not done yet but at least may see light for know.

Thank you Joey, KPG, Lovethelake,CB,and WCK for the help and emails to help me get through. Thanks to all of you on here that cared and prayed for me and Dad. 

Sorry KPG to hear what a nasty person you are, really. 
Got to say what a time some have to believing all the stuff about you. They don't know you or any of you like I do. Gold stars for all on this site.

But as to being sickly sweet and recipes. Why bother to read? 

As to the rest of those post. Said before say again, really don't care what game is played. Not interested any more, life is to short, and I have more concerns with what is happening in my life to worry about words posted here or any where else for that matter. Words are empty unless one lives up to what they say. 
Don't care, don't matter, don't want, don't need, life is hard enough with out putting up with game playing 101 102 103 104.


----------



## theyarnlady

Gill with you, been nice but when it comes to an end. Thanks enjoyed it but getting off the merry go round. Not worth one moment of life to put up with it.


----------



## bonbf3

Wombatnomore said:


> We were inseparable from earlier toddlerhood. I was the boss and my brother followed my every command! According to the family, we often pretended to be mum and dad, using the outside toilet as the house. Apparently I'd be barking orders to 'Norm' (dad's name) and my brother would end up responding with something like "aw, fair go Kate (mum's name), I'm trying" hee hee! Mum often said she was aghast at the 'replay' of her day to day life with dad!


How cute! Sounds like you were fast friends, as well as twins. Is he nearby now?


----------



## galinipper

Defense Sec. Chuck Hagel has approved Pvt. Bradley Manning to be temporarily transferred out of military custody in order to undergo hormone therapy and surgery to become a woman. He gets fast-tracked while honorable Vets die.
Tax-payer this will cost you at least $40,000. Think how many people we could feed, how many children we could send to a dentist for a filling on a tooth that keeps them up at night, how many elderly we could arrange homecare for, or maybe someone to come in once a week and sweep ther floors and dust,or just visit and listen to them.


----------



## bonbf3

Wombatnomore said:


> Thanks Gerslay, isn't it the best? Check out the pic of Steve Irwin with wombat on previous page. I really liked Steve Irwin, so sad he's not around. He did amazing work with animals.


That was so sad when he died. Is his little girl following in his footsteps?


----------



## MarilynKnits

Knit crazy said:


> Haven't been on for awhile. Busy. Who is conversing with these nasty people? Ignore them.


WE try to be civil and engage in productive discourse. Unfortunately, we are often attacked for being who we are. We do try to ignore the most outrageous of them.


----------



## bonbf3

SQM said:


> Dearest LL and KC - pm me and I will give you my personal identity any time. And please visit me on facebook and leave a comment. I would be happy to hear from you.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> When I was skipping around trying to catch up I saw your post. You gs sounds so talented! I know how proud you must be. My nephew is like that too. Can play the piano and sing. He used to sing at weddings and churches . He made a few bucks. Maybe your gs will be able to make some extra money with his talents too. :thumbup:


That would be nice. I love piano, too. He must be excellent if he plays and sings at weddings. We are so lucky, CB!


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> I am home, did ya miss me. After reading what has seem to be the never ending new game of jokers wild. I can now sleep well knowing how much we are cared for.
> Spent two days getting things done for my Dad not done yet but at least may see light for know.
> 
> Thank you Joey, KPG, Lovethelake,CB,and WCK for the help and emails to help me get through. Thanks to all of you on here that cared and prayed for me and Dad.
> 
> Sorry KPG to hear what a nasty person you are, really.
> Got to say what a time some have to believing all the stuff about you. They don't know you or any of you like I do. Gold stars for all on this site.
> 
> But as to being sickly sweet and recipes. Why bother to read?
> 
> As to the rest of those post. Said before say again, really don't care what game is played. Not interested any more, life is to short, and I have more concerns with what is happening in my life to worry about words posted here or any where else for that matter. Words are empty unless one lives up to what they say.
> Don't care, don't matter, don't want, don't need, life is hard enough with out putting up with game playing 101 102 103 104.


Sickening sweet? This is a friendship thread. That says it all.

So glad to have you back, Yarnie. You are a good anchor for us. I missed you and thought of you often. Welcome home.


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> Gill with you, been nice but when it comes to an end. Thanks enjoyed it but getting off the merry go round. Not worth one moment of life to put up with it.


Exactly. No time for fighting. Love is the reason we're here.


----------



## theyarnlady

galinipper said:


> Defense Sec. Chuck Hagel has approved Pvt. Bradley Manning to be temporarily transferred out of military custody in order to undergo hormone therapy and surgery to become a woman. He gets fast-tracked while honorable Vets die.
> Tax-payer this will cost you at least $40,000. Think how many people we could feed, how many children we could send to a dentist for a filling on a tooth that keeps them up at night, how many elderly we could arrange homecare for, or maybe someone to come in once a week and sweep ther floors and dust,or just visit and listen to them.


Read about this one too Gill. It makes me sick to think of those vets that could have been help. But this tops them all. It is more important for one man to have sex change, then to help vets who really need it. I mean really, if he needs one let him pay for it. Unbelievable what our government can waste money on. 
But you do know it is more important for his sex change then feeding or helping the poor. Oh no now I am not PC, guess what don't care never did care if I was PC or not.


----------



## galinipper

theyarnlady said:


> Read about this one too Gill. It makes me sick to think of those vets that could have been help. But this tops them all. It is more important for one man to have sex change, then to help vets who really need it. I mean really, if he needs one let him pay for it. Unbelievable what our government can waste money on.
> But you do know it is more important for his sex change then feeding or helping the poor. Oh no now I am not PC, guess what don't care never did care if I was PC or not.


PC is just a play on words to make one jump to attention and follow the sheeple, your so right Yarnlady...Never Conform.
glad you are back and here's a big hug. Sorry for all your sorrows. We are here for you yarnie.xxxx


----------



## theyarnlady

Speaking of music and instruments. I played the clarinet for two years in high school. Had more fun playing the highest note to get dog to howl. Can't sing, ask granddaughter when little, she told her mother after listening to me sing. and I quote"Mommy grandma can not sing."
But then I was in church choir, and high school choir. But one of my proudest moments was during high school musical's. Had fun singing off key, and funny how others went off to. You should have seen teacher's face. Unbelievable how a face could look like that.


----------



## galinipper

theyarnlady said:


> I am home, did ya miss me. After reading what has seem to be the never ending new game of jokers wild. I can now sleep well knowing how much we are cared for.
> Spent two days getting things done for my Dad not done yet but at least may see light for know.
> 
> Thank you Joey, KPG, Lovethelake,CB,and WCK for the help and emails to help me get through. Thanks to all of you on here that cared and prayed for me and Dad.
> 
> Sorry KPG to hear what a nasty person you are, really.
> Got to say what a time some have to believing all the stuff about you. They don't know you or any of you like I do. Gold stars for all on this site.
> 
> But as to being sickly sweet and recipes. Why bother to read?
> 
> As to the rest of those post. Said before say again, really don't care what game is played. Not interested any more, life is to short, and I have more concerns with what is happening in my life to worry about words posted here or any where else for that matter. Words are empty unless one lives up to what they say.
> Don't care, don't matter, don't want, don't need, life is hard enough with out putting up with game playing 101 102 103 104.


Yes Yarnlady we missed you everyday. And your right ,life is hard, but the good outweighs the bad, even in the darkest hour.


----------



## Lukelucy

bonbf3 said:


> Exactly. No time for fighting. Love is the reason we're here.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay

knitpresentgifts said:


> You must be part Polish with those food choices; me too!


Yes I am Polish/Lithuanian. I knew there was something really special about you...besides the already much used adjectives that is...and now I know. TOO COOL!!!


----------



## theyarnlady

Gerslay said:


> Yes I am Polish/Lithuanian. I knew there was something really special about you...besides the already much used adjectives that is...and now I know. TOO COOL!!!


so does that mean you do the poke ha. KPG does it at the fall fest er vole on the righter village, don't ya know. :roll:


----------



## MarilynKnits

bonbf3 said:


> I've never had the smoked salmon, but I'd probably like it. I like a smokey flavor.


You should have a New York style deli in Atlanta. Try store sliced Nova salmon. It is not as salty as lox or as strong as gravelax. It has such a nice mouth feel.

My dad used to saute a sweet onion thinly sliced, about a quarter pound of Nova, then add a few eggs and make an omelet for Sunday supper. Nova is quite expensive, so this way Daddy, Mother, and I could each have a satisfactory serving and have the Nova flavor in every bite.


----------



## Gerslay

theyarnlady said:


> so does that mean you do the poke ha. KPG does it at the fall fest er vole on the righter village, don't ya know. :roll:


 Yah, I luv ta pokah...WHOOP WHOOP!!!

:lol:


----------



## Gerslay

Welcome back CB and Yarnie too...its nice to have a full house again!


----------



## Georgiegirl

WendyBee said:


> I was chuckling away reading that. I was imagining a scene from the Australian soap Home & Away the early years where 'Norm' was Alf Stewart, and Kate was Ailsa Stewart. Along with his 'fair go Ails', his many 'flamings' and 'drongos' makes him my all time fave character in Australian soaps. And 'Norm' AKA Norm Baker from The Sullivans is my all time fave military type character. He almost makes John Wayne seem wussy in comparison. Don`t tell that to my hubby, John Wayne is one of his heros. lol


Well, go tell your hubby he picked a good hero! When I was working in downtown Los Angeles, John Wayne came into my company office. Gotta tell ya' he was 1 of the nicest, polite, friendly man you'd ever meet. Wasn't eaten up with "importance" - can't say enough good things about him - was a real sweetheart!


----------



## theyarnlady

Gerslay said:


> Yah, I luv ta pokah...WHOOP WHOOP!!!
> 
> :lol:


Well you do know that KPG wins every year. She pokes ha's everyone. She is Lighten fast to, sparks fly when she pokes ya.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> I am home, did ya miss me. After reading what has seem to be the never ending new game of jokers wild. I can now sleep well knowing how much we are cared for.
> Spent two days getting things done for my Dad not done yet but at least may see light for know.
> 
> Thank you Joey, KPG, Lovethelake,CB,and WCK for the help and emails to help me get through. Thanks to all of you on here that cared and prayed for me and Dad.
> 
> Sorry KPG to hear what a nasty person you are, really.
> Got to say what a time some have to believing all the stuff about you. They don't know you or any of you like I do. Gold stars for all on this site.
> 
> But as to being sickly sweet and recipes. Why bother to read?
> 
> As to the rest of those post. Said before say again, really don't care what game is played. Not interested any more, life is to short, and I have more concerns with what is happening in my life to worry about words posted here or any where else for that matter. Words are empty unless one lives up to what they say.
> Don't care, don't matter, don't want, don't need, life is hard enough with out putting up with game playing 101 102 103 104.


Welcome home Yarnie - we did miss you! I'm glad you made some progress with your Dad's arrangements and know that you and he always in my prayers.

As for the rest of it, - you're RIGHT, as you are always right - life is too short to worry about the silly games. I suppose I should feel sorry for them that they can't appreciate that we can be friends here and keep things positive. We all know that there are so many other places on here and in real life dealing with harder issues - but at least we can offer each other love, prayers and support.


----------



## Gerslay

Help...I'm getting confused. Who is/are a twin? Wombat, Wendy, Solo...anyone else?

I love all the stories...especially Womby and her brother role playing as mom and dad...how fun is that?!


----------



## SQM

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome home Yarnie - we did miss you! I'm glad you made some progress with your Dad's arrangements and know that you and he always in my prayers.
> 
> As for the rest of it, - you're RIGHT, as you are always right - life is too short to worry about the silly games. I suppose I should feel sorry for them that they can't appreciate that we can be friends here and keep things positive. We all know that there are so many other places on here and in real life dealing with harder issues - but at least we can offer each other love, prayers and support.


I have tried to be very positive and yet on every page there is a putdown. Hope things are improving for Yarn's dad.


----------



## SQM

Gerslay said:


> Help...I'm getting confused. Who is/are a twin? Wombat, Wendy, Solo...anyone else?
> 
> I love all the stories...especially Womby and her brother role playing as mom and dad...how fun is that?!


I am a twin (but I don't think I would make your twin roster).


----------



## Gerslay

theyarnlady said:


> Well you do know that KPG wins every year. She pokes ha's everyone. She is Lighten fast to, sparks fly when she pokes ya.


I'm not as fast on my feet as I used to be...probably the big caboose that follows me everywhere I go is slowing me down. Must delete "big caboose."

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Gerslay

SQM said:


> I am a twin (but I don't think I would make your twin roster).


Ah, SQM...I knew there was someone else...told you I was confused.


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Well you do know that KPG wins every year. She pokes ha's everyone. She is Lighten fast to, sparks fly when she pokes ya.


Sparks fly no matter what KPG does! She has an electrifying personality :XD: (won't do the spark to you twice in the same day KPG)


----------



## karverr

I have gotten so mad today, hearing about vets who commited suicide because they were hurting so bad and not able to get the help they needed because of some secret lists.One dr. begged to give one help and the higher ups told her no,and he killed himself
I wrote a letter to my states reps. and sent it. I put it on here you can read at "veterans have a voice"


----------



## theyarnlady

karverr said:


> I have gotten so mad today, hearing about vets who commited suicide because they were hurting so bad and not able to get the help they needed because of some secret lists.One dr. begged to give one help and the higher ups told her no,and he killed himself
> I wrote a letter to my states reps. and sent it. I put it on here you can read at "veterans have a voice"


Glad you did that Karverr, have to go read it.


----------



## Georgiegirl

karverr said:


> I have gotten so mad today, hearing about vets who commited suicide because they were hurting so bad and not able to get the help they needed because of some secret lists.One dr. begged to give one help and the higher ups told her no,and he killed himself
> I wrote a letter to my states reps. and sent it. I put it on here you can read at "veterans have a voice"


Read it Karverr......good for you-----we should all be better citizens like you are. Will you be our KP hero?


----------



## Knitted by Nan

Knit crazy said:


> Ah, so you are the partner. Glad you are letting us know. As usual, the Left starts disparaging us when we call them on what they are doing.


I am so sorry to correct you but I am no one's 'partner'. I am an individual, I think for myself and voice my own opinions. I am neither a mouthpiece nor a spokesperson for someone else. Australians can, and do, stand on our own two feet. We will support another's point of view but that does not make us their 'partner'.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome home Yarnie - we did miss you! I'm glad you made some progress with your Dad's arrangements and know that you and he always in my prayers.
> 
> As for the rest of it, - you're RIGHT, as you are always right - life is too short to worry about the silly games. I suppose I should feel sorry for them that they can't appreciate that we can be friends here and keep things positive. We all know that there are so many other places on here and in real life dealing with harder issues - but at least we can offer each other love, prayers and support.


Ah thanks for my POOH hug, he is my hero, not really but he is does make me happy.


----------



## Knit crazy

karverr said:


> I have gotten so mad today, hearing about vets who commited suicide because they were hurting so bad and not able to get the help they needed because of some secret lists.One dr. begged to give one help and the higher ups told her no,and he killed himself
> I wrote a letter to my states reps. and sent it. I put it on here you can read at "veterans have a voice"


I agree. The way we have let vets down is disgraceful. The President has known about this problem since 2008. Of course it has been an issue for years before that. This is mismanagement. The doctors at the VA are not responsible. The bureaucrats in the VA are. It is criminal. Someone needs to go to jail. I saw an interview with a Major General who has a disease brought about by agent orange. He couldn't get an appointment for care until he went higher and his commanding officer demanded action. If a Major General can't get an appointment, what happens to a lowly Private?

This is an example of government healthcare. It never works when government bureaucrats run things. The President won't fix it because he'd be putting unionized government employees out of a job.

I have another problem with the US not demanding that the Marine sergeant being held in a Mexican jail be released immediately. He is suffering PSTD from service in Afghanistan and was heading to San Diego for treatment. Our border security was lax and removed signs that should have been on the road he was traveling to tell anyone they were entering Mexico. If the marine is not released, I suggest that marines be deployed on all roads leading to Mexico and all legal and illegal traffic be stopped.
I'd bet it wouldn't take two days before the marine is released.


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am home girls and boy. Had a nice visit with my dd and her family. We were really laid back. We went to a place called the "Back Door" a steak house. Then visited with the boys and watch a show that is on tv. It is called "Deal With It:. Too funny.
> Saturday we visited local flowers shops. I held off on the antiquing. Went downtown to the Square in Fayetteville. Lots more pretty flowers. DD took me to a new Italian restaurant . Yummy. Matthew kept me entertained the whole time. Called out pizza from there that night. DD made us homemade icecream for supper. We rented some movies. Talk about some B rated . Not the funny kind of B rated either. Waste of money. Yesterday we just watched Matthew play on the school playground. Dh and oldest gs went out looking at pawn shops for guns and boy things. We had a good time but it went by too fast. The temps were cool but perfect with the sun shining and the wind blowing. Came back home to temps in the 80's. It will take me awhile to catch up.
> Sad we can't get away from ugliness from the other side. I don't know why they want to taunt us like they do.


Welcome back, CB! :thumbup: :-D Nice to read your posts. You were missed.


----------



## Knit crazy

joeysomma said:


> Did you watch Greta tonight? She showed how poorly the road was marked. Also once he got in the wrong lane, he was unable to turn back to the US. I wonder who can be blamed for that one.


I heard about the lack of road signage when they initially reported this incident. The US is responsible for signage. So, this is our government's fault. They need to get him released or send the bureaucrat who made the decision to take down the signs to take the soldier's place.


----------



## Jokim

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK can you believe Matthew didn't even get his band going while we were there? But he was a mess while we were there. So funny! He cracks me up. He is more like my youngest son than my daughter. Never slows down. He is rotten. :shock:


Can't help but love rotten! :thumbup:  :-D


----------



## Jokim

Lukelucy said:


> KPG,
> 
> How was your Indian dinner last Friday(?). Still wish I was there!


Yes, I meant to ask you the same question. Thanks, LL.


----------



## theyarnlady

joeysomma said:


> Did you watch Greta tonight? She showed how poorly the road was marked. Also once he got in the wrong lane, he was unable to turn back to the US. I wonder who can be blamed for that one.


Miss it. The government has never help anyone except themselves. They are good at that though are they not. Miss Greta tonight.

I want more government in my life like I want a hole in my head.

Vets are at the bottom of their list as to what they will do. I have seen it happen to to many of my family and friends.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Jokim said:


> Welcome back, CB! :thumbup: :-D Nice to read your posts. You were missed.


Thanks I missed y'all too.


----------



## Georgiegirl

joeysomma said:


> Did you watch Greta tonight? She showed how poorly the road was marked. Also once he got in the wrong lane, he was unable to turn back to the US. I wonder who can be blamed for that one.


This same thing happened to my DH & I one time. We were going to park our car on the U.S. side of the border in a secure U.S. parking lot. Can't remember if we were going into Tijuana or Juarez....but think it was Juarez. Anyway, we were on the main highway & it went directly into Mexico. We could not get off that highway. My DH had the good sense to be able to get into the road/street that went directly back into the U.S. So...this Marine is probably telling the truth 'cause the same, exact thing happened to us. This was probably 20 years ago....&......we fortunately had no weapons in our car.


----------



## Janeway

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janie - you were a hero this morning. I made your zucchini recipe and my DH took in the extra loaf to his associates at work this morning. I've already heard, they devoured the bread with the upmost praise. So thank you, dear lady, for that terrific recipe. It has become one of our favs. I made our portion into 12 muffins; delish!


Glad to share as it is the best zucchini bread I have eaten, but is easy. As the saying goes--it is now your recipe so take credit for making it. I'm glad the muffins were good.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

galinipper said:


> Defense Sec. Chuck Hagel has approved Pvt. Bradley Manning to be temporarily transferred out of military custody in order to undergo hormone therapy and surgery to become a woman. He gets fast-tracked while honorable Vets die.
> Tax-payer this will cost you at least $40,000. Think how many people we could feed, how many children we could send to a dentist for a filling on a tooth that keeps them up at night, how many elderly we could arrange homecare for, or maybe someone to come in once a week and sweep ther floors and dust,or just visit and listen to them.


I cannot agree with this person being treated at the taxpayers expense for hormone treatment. I am not against him having the treatment but he should pay for it himself, or ask his family to pay for it. With so many deserving children and adults being denied medical treatment for genuine illness and injury, I think if taxpayers' money is spent on his hormone treatment then it would be a miscarriage of justice to the needy. What then, will he be released from gaol because he is now a woman?


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> You can also add sliced chicken, fish or shrimp as well as veggies. I've also added dry onion soup mix and it's worked out well. I've tried adding sauce in the last couple minutes of cooking, the flavour is good, but the consistency is mushy instead of dry rice.


Perhaps the key to long, slow rice cooking (without getting 'mushy') is the way one cooks jambalaya: very skimpy with the liquids, added occasionally in small am'ts, on very low heat, for a long period of time. Works great with Uncle Ben's rice. 
Well then, perhaps a slow cooker would work out! :-D


----------



## Knit crazy

theyarnlady said:


> Miss it. The government has never help anyone except themselves. They are good at that though are they not. Miss Greta tonight.
> 
> I want more government in my life like I want a hole in my head.
> 
> Vets are at the bottom of their list as to what they will do. I have seen it happen to to many of my family and friends.


Vets need to let both parties know they will only vote for candidates proposing changes. All medical issues can be treated by non-military doctors and hospitals. Vouchers are the answer. If the petty bureaucrats can't schedule them for care inside the system, they should automatically be transferred to private care staff at government expense.

If the cost is too high, cut out the EPA, the Department of Education and the Department of Commerce. Those departments are doing nothing anyway, and states can do it better.


----------



## Janeway

Knit crazy said:


> Yes, be careful Thumper. Poor Pearl is SQM's partner in the post that I re-posted. So much for her claim it was about forgiveness. No, the plan was to to infiltrate this thread to act friendly and then learn our true identities and threaten us or post threatening things on our personal Facebook pages. We all know PP's nastiness. A friend of PP is no friend of mine.


Yes, I did get a PM from a stranger asking for my name & address because they wanted to send me a gift--I'm so ashamed of myself

I gave a completely fake name, street address & city!

Am I good or what?


----------



## Gerslay

joeysomma said:


> Did you watch Greta tonight? She showed how poorly the road was marked. Also once he got in the wrong lane, he was unable to turn back to the US. I wonder who can be blamed for that one.


I watched Greta also. Doesn't it make you wonder why someone, the President, doesn't just make a phone call and straighten out the whole mess? Five minutes of effort and the whole thing could be fixed. What a sad situation!


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Speaking of music and instruments. I played the clarinet for two years in high school. Had more fun playing the highest note to get dog to howl. Can't sing, ask granddaughter when little, she told her mother after listening to me sing. and I quote"Mommy grandma can not sing."
> But then I was in church choir, and high school choir. But one of my proudest moments was during high school musical's. Had fun singing off key, and funny how others went off to. You should have seen teacher's face. Unbelievable how a face could look like that.


I can't carry a tune either so I guess I have to join the bucket brigade. Whatever you were missing in musical talent Yarnie, I think you more than made up for in character.


----------



## Janeway

Knit crazy said:


> I think that I saw a recipe recently for a broccoli/rice casserole done in the crockpot while hunting for a casserole recipe. It used uncooked instant rice.
> 
> I have been playing with a new appliance. I got a rice cooker for Mother's Day. My DD2 that just had a baby had one that I liked. I will post a recipe she made that was Thai Ginger Coconut Chicken and Rice.
> 
> First, however, I made a beef and rice dinner using Jasmine rice. I really like it, but we had leftover rice. So, I used the leftovers to make a broccoli rice casserole, but I didn't do it in the crockpot. I used 2 cups cooked rice, 1 can condensed mushroom soup, 2 pkgs broccoli florets, 1 can sliced water chestnuts, a cup of shredded cheddar, some diced celery, a cup of lowfat milk, and a small can of chicken broth and Durkee's Fried Onions on top. I could have used chicken in the casserole, but I just baked chicken separately.
> 
> Here is the Thai Ginger Coconut Chicken recipe. It is actually a soup recipe, but DD2 used less broth and served it over rice.
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 tablespoon vegetable oil
> 1 medium carrot, peeled and cut into 2-inch matchstick-thin strips
> 1 medium red pepper, cut into 2-inch matchstick-thin strips
> 1 cup sliced mushrooms (shiitake, oyster, cremini)
> 1 (32 ounce) carton Swanson® Thai Ginger Flavor Infused Broth
> 2 cups shredded cooked chicken
> 1 (14 ounce) can unsweetened coconut milk
> 2 tablespoons lime juice
> 2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro leaves
> 
> Yields 5 servings
> 
> Directions
> 
> Heat the oil in a 4-quart saucepan over medium-high heat. Add the carrot and pepper and cook for 5 minutes or until tender-crisp, stirring occasionally. Stir in the mushrooms, if desired.
> Add the broth to the saucepan and heat to a boil. Reduce the heat to medium-low. Stir in the chicken and cook for 5 minutes or until the chicken is hot, stirring occasionally.
> Stir in the coconut milk and cook until the mixture is hot and bubbling. Stir in the lime juice and cilantro just before serving.


Sounds delicious I'll make this as love anything with coconut milk. I'll bookmark it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Janeway said:


> Yes, I did get a PM from a stranger asking for my name & address because they wanted to send me a gift--I'm so ashamed of myself
> 
> I gave a completely fake name, street address & city!
> 
> Am I good or what?


 :shock: :lol:


----------



## Gerslay

Janeway said:


> Yes, I did get a PM from a stranger asking for my name & address because they wanted to send me a gift--I'm so ashamed of myself
> 
> I gave a completely fake name, street address & city!
> 
> Am I good or what?


Janeway, was it from 'kwright' the woman who makes sox and sends them to people as a random act of kindness? If it was, she contacted me too. I told her I was gun-shy and couldn't give out my name/address to strangers. She was very nice about it though.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Gerslay said:


> I watched Greta also. Doesn't it make you wonder why someone, the President, doesn't just make a phone call and straighten out the whole mess? Five minutes of effort and the whole thing could be fixed. What a sad situation!


He is a movie star. He doesn't know what is going on in the US.


----------



## SQM

Janeway said:


> Yes, I did get a PM from a stranger asking for my name & address because they wanted to send me a gift--I'm so ashamed of myself
> 
> I gave a completely fake name, street address & city!
> 
> Am I good or what?


You certainly are not suggesting that PP or I would do something like that?

And of course you were smart not to divulge any personal info online. I did here and was swindled. So Yes you are good.


----------



## Gerslay

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is a movie star. He doesn't know what is going on in the US.


Yeah, starring in a b-grade movie!


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> I can't carry a tune either so I guess I have to join the bucket brigade. Whatever you were missing in musical talent Yarnie, I think you more than made up for in character.


Well just join the club of ' The Musical Challenged '
We hum hum hum when we are challenged.


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> I am home, did ya miss me. After reading what has seem to be the never ending new game of jokers wild. I can now sleep well knowing how much we are cared for.
> Spent two days getting things done for my Dad not done yet but at least may see light for know.
> 
> Thank you Joey, KPG, Lovethelake,CB,and WCK for the help and emails to help me get through. Thanks to all of you on here that cared and prayed for me and Dad.
> 
> Sorry KPG to hear what a nasty person you are, really.
> Got to say what a time some have to believing all the stuff about you. They don't know you or any of you like I do. Gold stars for all on this site.
> 
> But as to being sickly sweet and recipes. Why bother to read?
> 
> As to the rest of those post. Said before say again, really don't care what game is played. Not interested any more, life is to short, and I have more concerns with what is happening in my life to worry about words posted here or any where else for that matter. Words are empty unless one lives up to what they say.
> Don't care, don't matter, don't want, don't need, life is hard enough with out putting up with game playing 101 102 103 104.


Welcome back, Yarnie! Yes, we missed Ya! We've prayed for, and thought about, your Dad and wondered how you were doing and coping with what was coming your way. Stay strong, life's too short to waste on unimportant things. :thumbup: :-D


----------



## theyarnlady

Gerslay said:


> Yeah, starring in a b-grade movie!


gee you gave him a better rating than I would. :lol:


----------



## Janeway

EveMCooke said:


> Have you thought about 'more rocks and less whisky' for your morning coffee or have you just been sold a cheap and lousy batch of fairy dust? Either way you need to come down from the ceiling before it is to late.


Oh, Evie, you didn't stay nice very long--rocks, whiskey' & fairy dust really now play nice!


----------



## Gerslay

KPG, the dog in that picture is called a "Puli" (aka Rasta Dog) Some people shave them in the summer and they look a lot like a poodle.


----------



## west coast kitty

SQM said:


> I have tried to be very positive and yet on every page there is a putdown. Hope things are improving for Yarn's dad.


You seem to be holding your own.


----------



## Knit crazy

Gerslay said:


> I watched Greta also. Doesn't it make you wonder why someone, the President, doesn't just make a phone call and straighten out the whole mess? Five minutes of effort and the whole thing could be fixed. What a sad situation!


But he would beg. A real man would give the Mexican President an either/or. I'd rather we did that. In fact, we should leave a bad taste in their mouth so it never comes to this point again. Send 1000 illegal aliens back to them and tell them they'll get 1000 more daily until the Marine is released. That kills two birds with one stone.


----------



## SQM

Gerslay said:


> Janeway, was it from 'kwright' the woman who makes sox and sends them to people as a random act of kindness? If it was, she contacted me too. I told her I was gun-shy and couldn't give out my name/address to strangers. She was very nice about it though.


Actually she is quite safe and lovely. She made me a lovely pair of teal slippers. We have pmed and she is very kind and gentle. I think she has been on this thread. Very pleasant!


----------



## Jokim

galinipper said:


> Defense Sec. Chuck Hagel has approved Pvt. Bradley Manning to be temporarily transferred out of military custody in order to undergo hormone therapy and surgery to become a woman. He gets fast-tracked while honorable Vets die.
> Tax-payer this will cost you at least $40,000. Think how many people we could feed, how many children we could send to a dentist for a filling on a tooth that keeps them up at night, how many elderly we could arrange homecare for, or maybe someone to come in once a week and sweep ther floors and dust,or just visit and listen to them.


Pray for those deserving vets whose med. care was denied or delayed. It's a travesty of justice what's been done to them.


----------



## SQM

west coast kitty said:


> You seem to be holding your own.


yeah, you are keeping me on my toes. West Coast vs. East Coast


----------



## Janeway

SQM said:


> You certainly are not suggesting that PP or I would do something like that?
> 
> And of course you were smart not to divulge any personal info online. I did here and was swindled. So Yes you are good.


No, I said a stranger not you or Purl. A person who "never" has written any message to me on KP.

Sorry you were swindled as there are "bad" people everywhere!


----------



## Gerslay

Knit crazy said:


> But he would beg. A real man would give the Mexican President an either/or. I'd rather we did that. In fact, we should leave a bad taste in their mouth so it never comes to this point again. Send 1000 illegal aliens back to them and tell them they'll get 1000 more daily until the Marine is released. That kills two birds with one stone.


Brilliant!


----------



## Janeway

Knit crazy said:


> Here is another good recipe I got from DD2.
> 
> Watermelon Salad with Feta and Mint
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> 1/3 cup extra-virgin olive oil
> 
> 3 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
> 
> 2 teaspoons kosher salt
> 
> 1 teaspoon Tabasco
> 
> 1/2 teaspoon freshly ground pepper
> 
> One 8-pound seedless watermelon, scooped into balls with a melon baller or cut into 1 1/2-inch chunks (10 cups), chilled
> 
> 1/2 pound feta cheese, crumbled (2 cups)
> 
> 1 1/4 cups pitted kalamata olives, coarsely chopped (optional)
> 
> 1 small sweet onion, cut into 1/2-inch dice
> 
> 1 cup coarsely chopped mint leaves
> 
> DIRECTIONS
> 
> In a large bowl, whisk the oil, lemon juice, salt, Tabasco and pepper. Add the watermelon, feta, olives and onion and toss gently. Garnish with the mint and serve.


Oh, I must try this as I have mint that grows in the garden as I made fresh mint tea--yum, yum


----------



## Gerslay

SQM said:


> Actually she is quite safe and lovely. She made me a lovely pair of teal slippers. We have pmed and she is very kind and gentle. I think she has been on this thread. Very pleasant!


I agree that kwright is a lovely person, but a mate of yours has ruined it for a lot of us. A certain someone who finds out private information and uses it to threaten people...me for one. It makes a person gun-shy!

:thumbdown:


----------



## west coast kitty

theyarnlady said:


> Well just join the club of ' The Musical Challenged '
> We hum hum hum when we are challenged.


Yarnie - here you are playing the clarinet


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> Well you do know that KPG wins every year. She pokes ha's everyone. She is Lighten fast to, sparks fly when she pokes ya.


She's electrifying! ;-) :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady

Jokim said:


> Welcome back, Yarnie! Yes, we missed Ya! We've prayed for, and thought about, your Dad and wondered how you were doing and coping with what was coming your way. Stay strong, life's too short to waste on unimportant things. :thumbup: :-D


Thanks lady, I am on a smooching overly sweet talking ram page here.

Don't want to lose the rep's we have now do we. 
:thumbup:

I know abut why not make fun of something that is funny.

Thanks for your kind thoughts it means a lot. Some do not understand how we here do enjoy each other and can be kind and caring. You are just a sweetum you. sorry can't stop .


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - here you are playing the clarinet


Oh now your posting my picture too. :XD: :XD: I am going in for a hair cut tomorrow. Really need a new do as that one doesn't do the do right.


----------



## theyarnlady

Gerslay said:


> I agree that kwright is a lovely person, but a mate of yours has ruined it for a lot of us. A certain someone who finds out private information and uses it to threaten people...me for one. It makes a person gun-shy!
> 
> :thumbdown:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: you are so right.


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> WOMBY!!!!!!!!! I am loving your avatar....you are the cutest little wombat I've ever seen!
> 
> Course your the ONLY wombat I've ever seen...but that's beside the point...you are adorable!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


G, I love your nickname for Wombatnomore. Womby - cute as a wombat!


----------



## Jokim

Gerslay said:


> Yes I am Polish/Lithuanian. I knew there was something really special about you...besides the already much used adjectives that is...and now I know. TOO COOL!!!


Interesting how we find common identity through food. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway

maysmom said:


> You've got a lot of gall to be ragging on 1234. She comes with common sense and an olive branch, and you jump all over her. What is wrong with YOU?


Oh, give me a break! Designer comes with common sense & an Olive branch--she pops in/out says hateful words then leaves! Don't defend her to me as D & I have a history that would keep you awake for days!

She cannot even vote here but should try to run her own country & leave the states to those who lives here--I don't try to "run" the politics of Canada.

We spent the winter with a group from Canada that were exactly as 1234 is one hateful bunch of people who thought they "knew" everything! They were "shot" down more than once & it tickled me to death as they thought just because they "rented" they were boss over the entire area, but the manager set them straight! They left for Canada with their tails tucked between their legs & ordered "not" to return!


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> Too bad there is only 1 Z in scrabble.


You can't fool me - there's NO z in "scrabble!"

hahahahaha - tired and slaphappy. Apologies.

Just read back pp and realized I'm the second or third person to make this brilliant observation. Great minds think alike! :shock:


----------



## Jokim

karverr said:


> I have gotten so mad today, hearing about vets who commited suicide because they were hurting so bad and not able to get the help they needed because of some secret lists.One dr. begged to give one help and the higher ups told her no,and he killed himself
> I wrote a letter to my states reps. and sent it. I put it on here you can read at "veterans have a voice"


Bravo, Karverr! Bless you for letting the gov't reps know how you feel. This VA issue is becoming bigger by the minute.


----------



## Janeway

SQM said:


> Gee -Thanks Jane.
> 
> You know I have always been a fan of yours. You know exactly what is going on with me.


I haven't been hateful to you, but you have been hanging out with crude friends.


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> That reminds me to ask if you are now the proud owner of at least 1 microwave bowl??
> 
> No DH is a good old Alberta farm boy raised on bread, meat and potatoes. About 16 years ago he went to a doc that also practiced traditional Chinese medicine and was told his liver wasn't functioning well and that he gluten intolerant. Gone were the days of cereal and toast for breakfast, sandwiches for lunch and muffins and cookies for snacks :-(
> 
> We have very good friends of Japanese background and they recommended a rice cooker. It's been very easy for him to use and makes perfect rice. DH has gradually re-introduced some gluten back into his diet but still eats a lot of rice.


My DD has a rice cooker - makes the best rice I've ever had. It was pricey, though.


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> My DD has a rice cooker - makes the best rice I've ever had. It was pricey, though.


Basic models here aren't too bad -- about $15


----------



## Janeway

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, man, you had to ask. :thumbdown: Get ready for a twelve page dissertation.


Yes, she writes a lot but does not say anything!


----------



## Jokim

Knit crazy said:


> I agree. The way we have let vets down is disgraceful. The President has known about this problem since 2008. Of course it has been an issue for years before that. This is mismanagement. The doctors at the VA are not responsible. The bureaucrats in the VA are. It is criminal. Someone needs to go to jail. I saw an interview with a Major General who has a disease brought about by agent orange. He couldn't get an appointment for care until he went higher and his commanding officer demanded action. If a Major General can't get an appointment, what happens to a lowly Private?
> 
> This is an example of government healthcare. It never works when government bureaucrats run things. The President won't fix it because he'd be putting unionized government employees out of a job.
> 
> I have another problem with the US not demanding that the Marine sergeant being held in a Mexican jail be released immediately. He is suffering PSTD from service in Afghanistan and was heading to San Diego for treatment. Our border security was lax and removed signs that should have been on the road he was traveling to tell anyone they were entering Mexico. If the marine is not released, I suggest that marines be deployed on all roads leading to Mexico and all legal and illegal traffic be stopped.
> I'd bet it wouldn't take two days before the marine is released.


This is what the country can expect the healthcare to be like when run by the gov't. 
Wasn't Sen. o on a Senate Committee that dealt with the VA? This issue didn't appear overnight, it has been in existence for a while. He was aware of the problems when he was in the Senate.


----------



## Gerslay

Jokim said:


> Interesting how we find common identity through food. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3

thumper5316 said:


> Nope. They are my twin grandbabies. The first grands in our family and we got a two-fer deal and one of each. They are 6 months old now.


Six months already? Fun times!


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am home girls and boy. Had a nice visit with my dd and her family. We were really laid back. We went to a place called the "Back Door" a steak house. Then visited with the boys and watch a show that is on tv. It is called "Deal With It:. Too funny.
> Saturday we visited local flowers shops. I held off on the antiquing. Went downtown to the Square in Fayetteville. Lots more pretty flowers. DD took me to a new Italian restaurant . Yummy. Matthew kept me entertained the whole time. Called out pizza from there that night. DD made us homemade icecream for supper. We rented some movies. Talk about some B rated . Not the funny kind of B rated either. Waste of money. Yesterday we just watched Matthew play on the school playground. Dh and oldest gs went out looking at pawn shops for guns and boy things. We had a good time but it went by too fast. The temps were cool but perfect with the sun shining and the wind blowing. Came back home to temps in the 80's. It will take me awhile to catch up.
> Sad we can't get away from ugliness from the other side. I don't know why they want to taunt us like they do.


It sounds like a perfect weekend, CB. How long a drive do you have to get there?


----------



## Gerslay

bonbf3 said:


> You can't fool me - there's NO z in "scrabble!"
> 
> hahahahaha - tired and slaphappy. Apologies.


That's like the 'p' in swimming!


----------



## bonbf3

thumper5316 said:


> We're not going to talk about sucking crawfish heads again, are we?


If he does, I'm gonna spit and cuss. :lol:


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK can you believe Matthew didn't even get his band going while we were there? But he was a mess while we were there. So funny! He cracks me up. He is more like my youngest son than my daughter. Never slows down. He is rotten. :shock:


Don't you love it!


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amen Bon! :thumbup:


I must give credit where credit is due. That was KC's post.


----------



## Jokim

Knit crazy said:


> Vets need to let both parties know they will only vote for candidates proposing changes. All medical issues can be treated by non-military doctors and hospitals. Vouchers are the answer. If the petty bureaucrats can't schedule them for care inside the system, they should automatically be transferred to private care staff at government expense.
> 
> If the cost is too high, cut out the EPA, the Department of Education and the Department of Commerce. Those departments are doing nothing anyway, and states can do it better.


Agree with you, KC, 100%. Some departments need to be cut!


----------



## Janeway

galinipper said:


> After menopause some still have their monthly, and in their case it's call monsteration.


Oh, gal you are too funny! I'm on the floor laughing!


----------



## bonbf3

thumper5316 said:


> You were in Fayetteville? I missed that part. You could have visited with my youngest who's based at Ft. Bragg. We will be going probably sometime in September/October timeframe for his promotion to Captain.
> 
> Sounds like you had a lovely visit with your family. It's nice to see you are back home safely.


Congratulations on his promotion!


----------



## Janeway

Gerslay said:


> That's like the 'p' in swimming!


Yes, a friend of mine has a swimming pool with a sign:

OOL. Did you notice there isn't any P?


----------



## Jokim

Janeway said:


> Yes, I did get a PM from a stranger asking for my name & address because they wanted to send me a gift--I'm so ashamed of myself
> 
> I gave a completely fake name, street address & city!
> 
> Am I good or what?


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't play or sing. But I adore music. So we are still alike. Maybe you are my twin.


I can't carry a tune. And wouldn't you know - I love to sing!


----------



## theyarnlady

Gerslay,

I love your fish

Fisher's of men and women :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway

WendyBee said:


> No I didn`t Gifty. I even made my own dinner Mothers Day because I couldn`t trust hubby to roast a lamb shank, boil potatoes or make gravy.
> :|


How do you cook Lamb as I have tasted it but did not like it--maybe it was not prepared properly.


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes but I have a bad habit of singing along so you will have to wear ear plugs. I can't clap with the beat either. :-o :shock: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> Speaking of music and instruments. I played the clarinet for two years in high school. Had more fun playing the highest note to get dog to howl. Can't sing, ask granddaughter when little, she told her mother after listening to me sing. and I quote"Mommy grandma can not sing."
> But then I was in church choir, and high school choir. But one of my proudest moments was during high school musical's. Had fun singing off key, and funny how others went off to. You should have seen teacher's face. Unbelievable how a face could look like that.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3

MarilynKnits said:


> You should have a New York style deli in Atlanta. Try store sliced Nova salmon. It is not as salty as lox or as strong as gravelax. It has such a nice mouth feel.
> 
> My dad used to saute a sweet onion thinly sliced, about a quarter pound of Nova, then add a few eggs and make an omelet for Sunday supper. Nova is quite expensive, so this way Daddy, Mother, and I could each have a satisfactory serving and have the Nova flavor in every bite.


Sounds good. We have New York style delis (boy that plural looks funny) even in my little town outside Atlanta. I'll have to see what they have!


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> Yah, I luv ta pokah...WHOOP WHOOP!!!
> 
> :lol:


I'm not Polish, but I learned the polka in school - so much fun! And a workout. I probably would fall on my face trying it now.


----------



## bonbf3

Georgiegirl said:


> Well, go tell your hubby he picked a good hero! When I was working in downtown Los Angeles, John Wayne came into my company office. Gotta tell ya' he was 1 of the nicest, polite, friendly man you'd ever meet. Wasn't eaten up with "importance" - can't say enough good things about him - was a real sweetheart!


That's so nice to hear. What a thrill to meet him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> It sounds like a perfect weekend, CB. How long a drive do you have to get there?


If we didn't stop at flower shops or yarn shops it would take us 4 1/2 hours. :shock: :lol: We went thru the back roads today to miss construction. We also saw where the tornado went thru Ar . Such a shame all of the rubble where new buildings use to be.


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome home Yarnie - we did miss you! I'm glad you made some progress with your Dad's arrangements and know that you and he always in my prayers.
> 
> As for the rest of it, - you're RIGHT, as you are always right - life is too short to worry about the silly games. I suppose I should feel sorry for them that they can't appreciate that we can be friends here and keep things positive. We all know that there are so many other places on here and in real life dealing with harder issues - but at least we can offer each other love, prayers and support.


So right, WCK.


----------



## bonbf3

SQM said:


> I am a twin (but I don't think I would make your twin roster).


Sure, you would! Since I can't remember anything, I made a list of our twins so I could remember - just because I think twins are great. You're on it!


----------



## Jokim

Gerslay said:


> I agree that kwright is a lovely person, but a mate of yours has ruined it for a lot of us. A certain someone who finds out private information and uses it to threaten people...me for one. It makes a person gun-shy!
> 
> :thumbdown:


"Fool me once, shame on you,
Fool me twice, shame on me!"
Applies, doesn't it? ;-)


----------



## Janeway

WendyBee said:


> Oh wow Gifty, really? Are you sure to want to give your late Mothers set away? Please let me buy them from you. Would you accept $10? Please PM me for your address and I`ll send you the money.


KPG is a wonderful giving person who thinks of others who might use something she can share. She sent me enough beautiful fabric to make a quilt--I haven't found the right pattern yet still looking!


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> I'm not as fast on my feet as I used to be...probably the big caboose that follows me everywhere I go is slowing me down. Must delete "big caboose."
> 
> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Please delete mine while you're at it! :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay

bonbf3 said:


> I'm not Polish, but I learned the polka in school - so much fun! And a workout. I probably would fall on my face trying it now.


Maybe if they play at half speed we could keep up?


----------



## bonbf3

karverr said:


> I have gotten so mad today, hearing about vets who commited suicide because they were hurting so bad and not able to get the help they needed because of some secret lists.One dr. begged to give one help and the higher ups told her no,and he killed himself
> I wrote a letter to my states reps. and sent it. I put it on here you can read at "veterans have a voice"


It's so sad it just tears you up thinking about it. After all you men did for us. My Dad was a vet - WW2 pilot in the Army Air Corps. He was too old to be drafted, so he enlisted. So brave - my hero. I would have been beside myself if he'd ever been treated like that.


----------



## Gerslay

Janeway said:


> Yes, a friend of mine has a swimming pool with a sign:
> 
> OOL. Did you notice there isn't any P?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3

EveMCooke said:


> I am so sorry to correct you but I am no one's 'partner'. I am an individual, I think for myself and voice my own opinions. I am neither a mouthpiece nor a spokesperson for someone else. Australians can, and do, stand on our own two feet. We will support another's point of view but that does not make us their 'partner'.


That's one thing I always think about Australians - standing on their own two feet. I think that's part of the reason Americans feel a kinship with you - that rugged individualism is part of our heritage, too. A quality to be valued, for sure.

Let me ask you, do Australians in general mind if we call you "Aussies?" I like nicknames, and to me it seems a term of endearment. But I don't really know for sure.


----------



## Jokim

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks lady, I am on a smooching overly sweet talking ram page here.
> 
> Don't want to lose the rep's we have now do we.
> :thumbup:
> 
> I know abut why not make fun of something that is funny.
> 
> Thanks for your kind thoughts it means a lot. Some do not understand how we here do enjoy each other and can be kind and caring. You are just a sweetum you. sorry can't stop .


Enjoy the lovefest , Yarnie. You deserve it , and more!
:thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3

theyarnlady said:


> Ah thanks for my POOH hug, he is my hero, not really but he is does make me happy.


Sweet Yarnie - you make US happy. It is so, so good to have you back. You are a warm fuzzy!


----------



## Janeway

knitpresentgifts said:


> I play handbells too - mean ones, big ones, in a choir, the base line for "Stars and Stripes Forever," really fast, with lots of practice and runs, and constant movement. Guess what constant pumping of brass bells on leather straps does for one's physique?


KPG, I play the radio but get static would that count as a musical instrument?


----------



## bonbf3

Knit crazy said:


> I agree. The way we have let vets down is disgraceful. The President has known about this problem since 2008. Of course it has been an issue for years before that. This is mismanagement. The doctors at the VA are not responsible. The bureaucrats in the VA are. It is criminal. Someone needs to go to jail. I saw an interview with a Major General who has a disease brought about by agent orange. He couldn't get an appointment for care until he went higher and his commanding officer demanded action. If a Major General can't get an appointment, what happens to a lowly Private?
> 
> This is an example of government healthcare. It never works when government bureaucrats run things. The President won't fix it because he'd be putting unionized government employees out of a job.
> 
> I have another problem with the US not demanding that the Marine sergeant being held in a Mexican jail be released immediately. He is suffering PSTD from service in Afghanistan and was heading to San Diego for treatment. Our border security was lax and removed signs that should have been on the road he was traveling to tell anyone they were entering Mexico. If the marine is not released, I suggest that marines be deployed on all roads leading to Mexico and all legal and illegal traffic be stopped.
> I'd bet it wouldn't take two days before the marine is released.


Absolutely we should DEMAND his immediate release, and we should send Kerry to go get him personally. After all, Clinton went to rescue the tv girls. Isn't he worthy of that kind of treatment?


----------



## bonbf3

joeysomma said:


> Did you watch Greta tonight? She showed how poorly the road was marked. Also once he got in the wrong lane, he was unable to turn back to the US. I wonder who can be blamed for that one.


Yes, saw it. I'm so glad Greta put that on. She's good - very compassionate and fair.


----------



## bonbf3

Jokim said:


> Can't help but love rotten! :thumbup:  :-D


Same here. Maybe because we remember being that way? :wink:


----------



## Gerslay

Goodnight. Its been nice chatting with y'all tonight.

Sweet dreams!


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks I missed y'all too.


Yes, sweet CB is back to make us all feel better about everything in general! Hugs to you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Janeway said:


> KPG, I play the radio but get static would that count as a musical instrument?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jokim

bonbf3 said:


> If he does, I'm gonna spit and cuss. :lol:


Oh, please, NO! ;-)


----------



## bonbf3

Knit crazy said:


> Vets need to let both parties know they will only vote for candidates proposing changes. All medical issues can be treated by non-military doctors and hospitals. Vouchers are the answer. If the petty bureaucrats can't schedule them for care inside the system, they should automatically be transferred to private care staff at government expense.
> 
> If the cost is too high, cut out the EPA, the Department of Education and the Department of Commerce. Those departments are doing nothing anyway, and states can do it better.


I agree. Better yet, close down the Dept of Ed and give it all back to the states - where it belongs!!!


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is a movie star. He doesn't know what is going on in the US.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty

Janeway said:


> How do you cook Lamb as I have tasted it but did not like it--maybe it was not prepared properly.


Lamb has a very distinct taste, but we love it.


----------



## Jokim

bonbf3 said:


> I'm not Polish, but I learned the polka in school - so much fun! And a workout. I probably would fall on my face trying it now.


Yes, it is quite a workout! Get your exercise and have fun at the same time, to music. :thumbup: :-D


----------



## bonbf3

Knit crazy said:


> But he would beg. A real man would give the Mexican President an either/or. I'd rather we did that. In fact, we should leave a bad taste in their mouth so it never comes to this point again. Send 1000 illegal aliens back to them and tell them they'll get 1000 more daily until the Marine is released. That kills two birds with one stone.


That's a good idea. Start with the ones o and his cohort holder just released from prison.


----------



## Janeway

WendyBee said:


> Add me as another who really loves Oriental food Thumpy.
> Its a bit time consuming making egg rolls, but the results are so worth it. For the past 5 years or so my youngest son has requested egg rolls with egg fried rice for his Birthday dinner. His Birthday isn`t til September, so thought I`d make some before that as we are huge fans.


Sounds great as I've never made egg rolls as some in restaurants I like & some I don't. Share your recipe?


----------



## bonbf3

SQM said:


> Actually she is quite safe and lovely. She made me a lovely pair of teal slippers. We have pmed and she is very kind and gentle. I think she has been on this thread. Very pleasant!


Nice to hear.


----------



## SQM

Gerslay said:


> I agree that kwright is a lovely person, but a mate of yours has ruined it for a lot of us. A certain someone who finds out private information and uses it to threaten people...me for one. It makes a person gun-shy!
> 
> :thumbdown:


She is not a leftie 'mate' of mine. She was a person who volunteered to knit a chemo cap and slippers for my dying SIL. While she was at it, she made me a pair also. I would be happy if she were my mate but I don't see her online anymore.

Gelslay - that was a totally uncalled for and cruel comment.


----------



## bonbf3

SQM said:


> yeah, you are keeping me on my toes. West Coast vs. East Coast


Wait a minute - I thought you were hanging upside down! Is that a sloth? Very cute. I have a real cute children's book about sloths at school - funny.


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> I agree that kwright is a lovely person, but a mate of yours has ruined it for a lot of us. A certain someone who finds out private information and uses it to threaten people...me for one. It makes a person gun-shy!
> 
> :thumbdown:


I think that's part of our problem here - stuff carrying over into "real life."


----------



## Jokim

Janeway said:


> KPG, I play the radio but get static would that count as a musical instrument?


Janie, I think that would count as 'listening to' music. That's what I do with music, listen to it. :XD: :wink:


----------



## Jokim

bonbf3 said:


> Same here. Maybe because we remember being that way? :wink:


Sometimes they just have a different way of looking at life that's so endearing.


----------



## bonbf3

west coast kitty said:


> Basic models here aren't too bad -- about $15


I have one like that. DH gave it to me. Haven't had a chance to use it yet. So busy - hardly time to breathe.

Going tomorrow to DD's 2 hours away for another 8th grade graduation for another GS. Taking the drummer boy with me! Looking forward to that. I always love to go to her house.


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> That's like the 'p' in swimming!


It actually took me a couple beats to get that. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janeway

west coast kitty said:


> When I first met DH, his standby dinner was potatoes, pork chops and creamed corn. He would make a huge batch and eat it during the week.


WCK, I'm not talking about you when I'm writing about Designer.

You are a wonderful lady & it is a pleasure to know you. Hugs, Janie


----------



## maysmom

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're the one with the gall interrupting this thread and posting your mean words, accusations and false claims on other threads as well about the core posters here. That is what is wrong with you and Designer too.


Oy freakin' vey. Jesus must be very proud of the lot of you, especially you, KGB. Pharisee spouting on the street corner.

:twisted:


----------



## bonbf3

Country Bumpkins said:


> If we didn't stop at flower shops or yarn shops it would take us 4 1/2 hours. :shock: :lol: We went thru the back roads today to miss construction. We also saw where the tornado went thru Ar . Such a shame all of the rubble where new buildings use to be.


A shocking sight.

I think I asked you before about how long to your DD's. It's a little more than that for me to visit my youngest DD in Mobile. Really about 6 hours. Worth it!


----------



## bonbf3

Gerslay said:


> Maybe if they play at half speed we could keep up?


That's a picture! The slow fall.


----------



## SQM

bonbf3 said:


> Wait a minute - I thought you were hanging upside down! Is that a sloth? Very cute. I have a real cute children's book about sloths at school - funny.


yes it is a sloth - the animal I worship. And I should have said I was hanging by one of my three toes. If you like - you can visit me in the canopy. Are you afraid of heights? We would barely move all day but we would do a lot of thinking. We can eat the blue algae off of each other's fur. However, we cannot cube like Wombat the Great can.


----------



## bonbf3

Janeway said:


> KPG, I play the radio but get static would that count as a musical instrument?


You are on top of your game tonight, Janie! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janeway

karverr said:


> you put boiled crawfish in front of me and i'll mouth water all over the place.


I wondered where you were tonight as you need to get in on the fun!


----------



## west coast kitty

Here is an encore performance from Levi --
http://www.wimp.com/dogdance/


----------



## bonbf3

SQM said:


> yes it is a sloth - the animal I worship. And I should have said I was hanging by one of my three toes. If you like - you can visit me in the canopy. Are you afraid of heights? We would barely move all day but we would do a lot of thinking. We can eat the blue algae off of each other's fur. However, we cannot cube like Wombat the Great can.


Not so sure about the blue algae, but I appreciate your willingness to share. I rather like heights if I'm hanging on tight.

Just curious as to why you love the sloth. Because they're cute?

I'm that way about turtles and for a definite reason. I usually go fast - too fast - hyper fast. Turtles are slow and deliberate. Just thinking about a little turtle makes my BP go down.

I'll admit, I was taken aback when I realized - as I SHOULD have known since I love science - that turtles are reptiles. Eeewww! But - I forgive them for that. They can't help it. They are great role models for such as me.


----------



## Janeway

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amen Bon! :thumbup:


Welcome home, CB as we missed you. glad you had a wonderful time.


----------



## bonbf3

Janeway said:


> I wondered where you were tonight as you need to get in on the fun!


Nice, Jane!


----------



## bonbf3

I finally got to the last page. The tone has improved considerably - thank you very much to all. Very good reading - glad our wanderers are home safe and sound.

I'm away tomorrow - "see" you Wednesday!

Sleep well. Good night.


----------



## SQM

west coast kitty said:


> Here is an encore performance from Levi --
> http://www.wimp.com/dogdance/


Border collies are the smartest. He danced better than my EX and also takes commands better.


----------



## SQM

bonbf3 said:


> Not so sure about the blue algae, but I appreciate your willingness to share. I rather like heights if I'm hanging on tight.
> 
> Just curious as to why you love the sloth. Because they're cute?
> 
> I'm that way about turtles and for a definite reason. I usually go fast - too fast - hyper fast. Turtles are slow and deliberate. Just thinking about a little turtle makes my BP go down.
> 
> I'll admit, I was taken aback when I realized - as I SHOULD have known since I love science - that turtles are reptiles. Eeewww! But - I forgive them for that. They can't help it. They are great role models for such as me.


My daughter and I both admire the sloth's lifestyle of doing nada. So we became fans. We always send any sloth story to each other. Well my avatar is cute but some are a bit raggedy from what I can see. I am not even sure what country they come from. Anyway, spend the evening in the canopy and we won't do much of anything. Actually snakes are amazing. I guess I admire all life forms.


----------



## Janeway

galinipper said:


> Defense Sec. Chuck Hagel has approved Pvt. Bradley Manning to be temporarily transferred out of military custody in order to undergo hormone therapy and surgery to become a woman. He gets fast-tracked while honorable Vets die.
> Tax-payer this will cost you at least $40,000. Think how many people we could feed, how many children we could send to a dentist for a filling on a tooth that keeps them up at night, how many elderly we could arrange homecare for, or maybe someone to come in once a week and sweep ther floors and dust,or just visit and listen to them.


This is a crock of £¥%!


----------



## west coast kitty

bonbf3 said:


> I have one like that. DH gave it to me. Haven't had a chance to use it yet. So busy - hardly time to breathe.
> 
> Going tomorrow to DD's 2 hours away for another 8th grade graduation for another GS. Taking the drummer boy with me! Looking forward to that. I always love to go to her house.


Does it make you wonder how you ever managed before you retired?

Nice that you can take your gs to share in his cousin's grad. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Janeway

WendyBee said:


> That`s when hubby gets his retirement Navy check and we treat ourselves to one good meal a month.
> I`ve already wrote the shopping list for it, and saved it in my index file box


Wendy, could you use some yarn to make afghans? I have a ton of yarn that has been given to me but I'm so slow I'll never get it all knitted/crocheted.

I will be happy to send some for you to make for a local charity or your friend Bill or anyone else who could use a warm blanket.


----------



## Gerslay

SQM said:


> She is not a leftie 'mate' of mine. She was a person who volunteered to knit a chemo cap and slippers for my dying SIL. While she was at it, she made me a pair also. I would be happy if she were my mate but I don't see her online anymore.
> 
> Gelslay - that was a totally uncalled for and cruel comment.


SQM...I think you're misunderstanding me. Maybe I wasnt clear. Kwright is a lovely person indeed. The mate I was referring to is someone else, not Kwright.


----------



## Gerslay

Okay, now its nighty night.


----------



## Janeway

MarilynKnits said:


> WE try to be civil and engage in productive discourse. Unfortunately, we are often attacked for being who we are. We do try to ignore the most outrageous of them.


Well, be civil, but that has not been the case as we do have a wonderful time & we are good friends who respect each other.


----------



## SQM

Gerslay said:


> SQM...I think you're misunderstanding me. Maybe I wasnt clear. Kwright is a lovely person indeed. The mate I was referring to is someone else, not Kwright.


Oh I am embarrassed. I am so sorry. I did misread. Common nouns can be so misleading. I was a reading teacher. My bad!


----------



## Janeway

theyarnlady said:


> so does that mean you do the poke ha. KPG does it at the fall fest er vole on the righter village, don't ya know. :roll:


Yarnie, I missed you & your jolly sayings--stay cool my friend!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> I have one like that. DH gave it to me. Haven't had a chance to use it yet. So busy - hardly time to breathe.
> 
> Going tomorrow to DD's 2 hours away for another 8th grade graduation for another GS. Taking the drummer boy with me! Looking forward to that. I always love to go to her house.


You are so busy traveling. Hope you have a great trip with the drummer boy. Maybe he can sing for you while you are traveling.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

bonbf3 said:


> A shocking sight.
> 
> I think I asked you before about how long to your DD's. It's a little more than that for me to visit my youngest DD in Mobile. Really about 6 hours. Worth it!


Always worth it.


----------



## WendyBee

Janeway said:


> Wendy, could you use some yarn to make afghans? I have a ton of yarn that has been given to me but I'm so slow I'll never get it all knitted/crocheted.
> 
> I will be happy to send some for you to make for a local charity or your friend Bill or anyone else who could use a warm blanket.


Sure thing Jane, but only if you don`t need it for yourself. I`d hate to deprive you. Thank you very much indeed.
Last October my sister in law from Kentucky came to visit my other sister in law. She shouted for pizza, and while we were at my sister in laws house she gave us a massive bag of chestnuts she picked on her property, and a huge bag of yarn. Some was grey and some was blue. I told her I`d make some afghans for our local animal shelter and for her local animal shelter too. I put the bags of yarn (about 20 skeins in a box and stored it in the spare room for now. i`m ashamed to say I haven`t even started the pet afghans yet and I found some lovely patterns to try.


----------



## west coast kitty

Janeway said:


> WCK, I'm not talking about you when I'm writing about Designer.
> 
> You are a wonderful lady & it is a pleasure to know you. Hugs, Janie


No worries Janie, I know you weren't talking about me. Will you get your test results soon? Hope that infection in your stomach is all cleared up. Have a good night and hugs back to you.


----------



## Knit crazy

Jokim said:


> This is what the country can expect the healthcare to be like when run by the gov't.
> Wasn't Sen. o on a Senate Committee that dealt with the VA? This issue didn't appear overnight, it has been in existence for a while. He was aware of the problems when he was in the Senate.


Yeh, Obama gave a big speech about the failure of the VA in 2007 as a Senator. Then in 2008 he received an update showing the time lags for veterans seeking care were getting greater. Now, of course, he says he just learned about the problem in the news. Typical lies he's told about many important issues like the IRS scandal and Fast and Furious. If he thinks that is believable, he's been smoking something stronger than his typical cigs.l, or maybe he's doing coke again.

He knows, but chooses not to fix the problem. It's the same play book as the Benghazi video lie. If he tells Americans there has been a terrorist attack on our embassy in Benghazi, he contradicts his campaign rhetoric about Al Qaeda being defeated. If he admits his administration hasn't got a clue about how to fix the VA problem, why would we think he could run Obamacare?


----------



## Georgiegirl

Good night Ladies! Good night Gentlemen! See y'all in the mornin'!
Georgiegirl


----------



## west coast kitty

Janeway said:


> I wondered where you were tonight as you need to get in on the fun!


That's too funny Janie; a fellow named Steve, came into the shop late last week and he has a website that includes a program about knitting. We had quite a nice chat. He's also created some knitware designs. I've seen a lot more guys taking up knit and crochet the last few of years.

http://ittakesballstoknit.com/


----------



## Janeway

MarilynKnits said:


> You should have a New York style deli in Atlanta. Try store sliced Nova salmon. It is not as salty as lox or as strong as gravelax. It has such a nice mouth feel.
> 
> My dad used to saute a sweet onion thinly sliced, about a quarter pound of Nova, then add a few eggs and make an omelet for Sunday supper. Nova is quite expensive, so this way Daddy, Mother, and I could each have a satisfactory serving and have the Nova flavor in every bite.


Sounds good-childhood memories!

I remember my first "store bought" hamburger as we were in a motel in Wichita, Kansas (waiting for our rental house the next day) & dad said he would go buy dinner! He returned with what I know is White Castle Burgers. They had buns so it was my first hamburger on a bun as mom always put them on a slice of bread.

We traveled around as dad worked for a company who was building the interstate systems in the Western US.

He brought home those wonderful tasting small Coke bottles & chocolate bars every Friday night. Such fun & memories!

Then the older kids played games after our dinner of fried chicken, mashed potatoes/gravy, corn & homemade yeast rolls. My mother had a jar of yeast starter that collected "wild" yeast out of the air that she make bread & rolls. I always took my lunch to school which consisted of one biscuit split with a piece of bacon or ham & a fried egg & either dried peach or dried apple fried pie where mom made the crust.

In high school, I had to buy the lousy food as no one took their lunch. I was starving when I arrived home. Mom always had something to snack on until dinner. Sometimes I took in my purse Johnny Cakes is what you would call them today--they were good!

You see I'm "civil" now your turn!


----------



## Janeway

karverr said:


> I have gotten so mad today, hearing about vets who commited suicide because they were hurting so bad and not able to get the help they needed because of some secret lists.One dr. begged to give one help and the higher ups told her no,and he killed himself
> I wrote a letter to my states reps. and sent it. I put it on here you can read at "veterans have a voice"


Good for you as we all support you for serving our country so we could enjoy freedom! Thank you.


----------



## Janeway

maysmom said:


> Oy freakin' vey. Jesus must be very proud of the lot of you, especially you, KGB. Pharisee spouting on the street corner.
> 
> :twisted:


Now, now, that is what I'm talking about--nasty, nasty remarks!

Be civil!


----------



## Janeway

west coast kitty said:


> No worries Janie, I know you weren't talking about me. Will you get your test results soon? Hope that infection in your stomach is all cleared up. Have a good night and hugs back to you.


I have an appt with Dr on the 27th then I'll know.


----------



## Janeway

Had lots of pages to read so I'm tired so off to bed. Chat later.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> I guess I have made 5 sweaters of her's. Most from her book Little Cake. Here they are:


You work is beautiful LL! Great sweaters.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Lukelucy said:


> Don't think I am... Thank you for saying that, though. I am really a beginner. As I said, I have time on my hands!


Yes you are! Doesn't look like a beginner's work. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

west coast kitty said:


> The stars got crossed and her luck ran out!


You mean she tried it again. Shaking my head.


----------



## west coast kitty

Country Bumpkins said:


> You mean she tried it again. Shaking my head.


and a couple times more; she even jokes about it now :roll:


----------



## Knitted by Nan

bonbf3 said:


> That's one thing I always think about Australians - standing on their own two feet. I think that's part of the reason Americans feel a kinship with you - that rugged individualism is part of our heritage, too. A quality to be valued, for sure.
> 
> Let me ask you, do Australians in general mind if we call you "Aussies?" I like nicknames, and to me it seems a term of endearment. But I don't really know for sure.


Thank you for your post. Australians do not mind being called Aussies. It is a term of mate-ship just as the term 'mate' or 'true blue mate' is. Aussies tend to shorten everything and then add 'ie' or 'ey' on the end. Hence pyjamas become jamies, dinner becomes din dins, tv becomes the tellie. Just the same as 'bugga', 'bloody oath' and 'you old bastard' are not swear words but the exact opposite. But, be warned, there is a world of difference between calling some one 'you old bastard' and calling someone 'a bloody stupid bastard'. The first is a term of endearment whereas the later may earn you a bunch of fives or a knuckle sandwich. We each and everyone of us are different in so many ways.


----------



## west coast kitty

Designer1234 said:


> -------------
> I deleted some of your post in error -- (It really was) as I was going to answer a couple of your queries.
> 
> Here goes. I have voted Conservative in the last 2 Federal elections. I have voted conservative Provincially because I went to school with Peter Lougheed and he was a friend and I agreed that he was an honest, wonderful human being - I will not be voting Conservative Provincially again unless one of the people who appear to be running do so. I will not vote for Trudeau - so I guess I am an independent.
> 
> I am a Baptist - I have stated that before. I do not in any way believe that all Christians are the things you say above. I do believe that some of the fundamentalist Christians are wrong. I have seen hypocracy and unkindness in the Church - I believe that some have their beliefs and read the Bible to find places that they can quote. I believe Christianity should mean compassion.
> 
> As far as KPG - I think she gives as good as she gets -She says she is not going to attack and then she does.- there are some nice people on the right who I feel are not really comfortable either , but this past year both sides have become bitter and nasty -- they remember every nasty thing said and the hurts on both sides. So they attack. I try not to but don't like myself when I allow myself to be baited and reply in the same way.
> 
> KIN is willing to talk -- I thought that possibly if I agreed with her as a liberal maybe others would 'discuss too. That is why I posted on both threads. I hoped there would be some chance of acceptance of my post . I guess not.
> 
> Since my post it has been made clear that I got nowhere. The attacks continue -- some statements are so far off base in my opinion that I clicked on some tags. I wish I hadn't . I was told off in no uncertain terms and what I said was not accepted. so be it.


My FIL was active in regional politics and was also friends with Lougheed and other politicians. I would agree with you that the current provincial conservatives don't have much going for themselves. We still follow Alberta politics and it will be interesting to see what happens with a new leader and how things evolve with the Wild Rose.

I believe that hypocrisy can be found anywhere, including those who proclaim themselves to be religious, moral or ethical. The issue I raised was that a conservative's faith and values were automatically called into question whenever they didn't agree with federal govt programs. These hurtful accusations were made without knowing anything about our personal efforts and contributions. Those same accusations were still made today.

I've never said that help shouldn't be provided to those who need it and I don't recall any of my friends saying so either. Canada's situation would have differences from the USA, but I do question the effectiveness of many existing programs, their funding and how they're operated. Examples and statistics were provided last year - I think it was about $40 that came back to the recipient for every $100 sent to the federal govt. Fed govt is a huge bureaucracy that is expensive to maintain and doesn't respond easily to individual needs. There is a lot of paperwork and people often fall between the cracks or have to play silly games to get the help they need. The same $100 kept in the community (possibly administered by local govt) would give about $90 in services.

Local control means targeted programs and more flexibility. I would also like to see more done to resolve problems rather than the current trend of enabling people to continue with poor choices. The existing policies haven't helped the long term problems; maybe it's time to start looking at other solutions.

I'm getting to wordy so I'm going to stop.


----------



## thumper5316

Jokim said:


> Agree with you, KC, 100%. Some departments need to be cut!


Dept. of Education is another one that needs to go. That belongs at the local level.


----------



## Designer1234

west coast kitty said:


> My FIL was active in regional politics and was also friends with Lougheed and other politicians. I would agree with you that the current provincial conservatives don't have much going for themselves. We still follow Alberta politics and it will be interesting to see what happens with a new leader and how things evolve with the Wild Rose.
> 
> I believe that hypocrisy can be found anywhere, including those who proclaim themselves to be religious, moral or ethical. The issue I raised was that a conservative's faith and values were automatically called into question whenever they didn't agree with federal govt programs. These hurtful accusations were made without knowing anything about our personal efforts and contributions. Those same accusations were still made today.
> 
> I've never said that help shouldn't be provided to those who need it and I don't recall any of my friends saying so either. Canada's situation would have differences from the USA, but I do question the effectiveness of many existing programs, their funding and how they're operated. Examples and statistics were provided last year - I think it was about $40 that came back to the recipient for every $100 sent to the federal govt. Fed govt is a huge bureaucracy that is expensive to maintain and doesn't respond easily to individual needs. There is a lot of paperwork and people often fall between the cracks or have to play silly games to get the help they need. The same $100 kept in the community (possibly administered by local govt) would give about $90 in services.
> 
> Local control means targeted programs and more flexibility. I would also like to see more done to resolve problems rather than the current trend of enabling people to continue with poor choices. The existing policies haven't helped the long term problems; maybe it's time to start looking at other solutions.
> 
> I'm getting to wordy so I'm going to stop.


I am not in disagreement with you. My feelings are that as long as there are people who are hungry and homeless we have to do something. I agree with you that some of the programs in both countries don't accomplish much - It is sort of sad because I really think that all of us want to solve the problems of hunger and poverty -- we just don't have all the answers any of us. The world is a different place than when we were young -- drugs, etc. have ruined so many lives -- I don't know what the answer is any more than anyone else- I just know that I don't want people to feel that no one in our country or in any other country cares. I do feel that some people are doing the best they can but circumstances get in the way.

I am not impressed with the leader of the wildrose Party, but I certainly am not impressed with our Provincial PC's either. Thank you for answering my post. Actually, although no one believes it -- I really did mean to try to start a conversation rather than a fight. Still possibility of a move -

The mess with our Senate and the other things to do with the Political system are things that seem to be common. Power corrupts and it happens with both sides of the Political spectrum, in my opinion. I don't have the answers, I think with the fighting that people dig their heels in and sometimes accusations and hurt are caused and remembered and caused again until everything on both sides becomes immovable. It is sad. There are people on both sides who really care about their country -- the same in Canada- one side is not always right and the other always wrong. 
There are those whose opinions are written in stone -- I think it is sad when there is nothing but black and white-- Right and wrong - no two sides to a matter..I have learned that there is more grey than black and white. 
Oh well.


----------



## MarilynKnits

knitpresentgifts said:


> Is your DH from an Asian family or any reason other than that he likes rice so much? Are you going to talk me into buying a rice cooker? I've never had one. I know what is said about "payback," and I did demand you buy a crock pot. :-D


If you do get a rice cooker, try to retrofit it with a stainless pot or bowl to replace the aluminum one. If you use any acid based liquid to cook your rice or quinoa, it can interact with aluminum, whereas the stainless is much more inert. Stainless is easier to clean as well.

I don't use the rice cooker that frequently, but it is lovely to have when I need it. I don't have burnt offerings any more.


----------



## MarilynKnits

Knit crazy said:


> She doesn't have friends here and neither do you. Go back to your snakepit.


Why are you so hostile? Designer is a good person. She does not throw arrows at anybody. She gives of her time and knowledge to provide work shops that benefit all of us who want to learn new techniques. She gives her insights to issues from the perspective of her upbringing and present environment.

Disagree with her passionately. Dismiss her views if you are antagonistic to them. But to attack her as a person is just not nice. Are you this disagreeable in a face to face situation? My late MIL presented a similar attitude, and we did not realize she suffered from being bipolar until she was in her nineties and started having spells of paranoia and hysteria. There were medications with benign side effects that helped her be a sweet little dear the last six years of her life. Meanwhile she had wounded her grandchildren with her words for so many years some of them did not want to have anything to do with her.

Think of what kind of person you want to be; one who has strong views she defends intelligently or one who is a playground bully who throws verbal stones at people.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> Yes I am Polish/Lithuanian. I knew there was something really special about you...besides the already much used adjectives that is...and now I know. TOO COOL!!!


I knew it!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

west coast kitty said:


> Congrats for your son's promotion Thumper.


 :thumbup: Ditto Thumper.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hope it was the Greek cream cheese. It is my favorite kind.


Never tried Greek cream cheese. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## MarilynKnits

galinipper said:


> After menopause some still have their monthly, and in their case it's call monsteration.


You complain about unkind remarks and then make some outrageous and insulting ones of your own.

Agree to disagree with people's thoughts. But don't debase yourself with personal attacks.

And people do have the right to read and comment across topics. None of the topics are locked and restricted. People with a conservative viewpoint have commented on presentations from people with a liberal viewpoint and vice versa. Granted, some of the responses have been snarky. Some have been amusing. Some have been disgusting. But when mud is slung, the slinger gets a great deal of it on his/her hands and clothing as well. And when an opposing viewpoint is presented civilly, it leads to mutual respect. Not necessarily agreement, but respect for one another as fellow human beings.

Civility among us will make us all better people.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Country Bumpkins said:


> I'm back. Didn't know we were going to have a hostile take over while I was gone. :roll: :shock: :hunf: I am ignoring them in the present and the future.


Why the heck do they even want to post here? They don't like us, don't want to discuss anything, and yet they post here knowing they'll be ignored. What a futile effort.

I wish the Denim gang would ignore every one of them. We all know what they have done and said to insult us in the past, they have no remorse in doing what they do/did, so why would any of us give them a second of our time.

Why do we want to talk to the type of person they have shown themselves to be? I don't.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes but I have a bad habit of singing along so you will have to wear ear plugs. I can't clap with the beat either. :-o :shock: :lol:


Oh, no. You are, of course, welcome to the bash, but you _will_ be sitting in the back row of the adoring audience.

I know your type!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

theyarnlady said:


> I am home, did ya miss me. After reading what has seem to be the never ending new game of jokers wild. I can now sleep well knowing how much we are cared for.
> Spent two days getting things done for my Dad not done yet but at least may see light for know.
> 
> Thank you Joey, KPG, Lovethelake,CB,and WCK for the help and emails to help me get through. Thanks to all of you on here that cared and prayed for me and Dad.
> 
> Sorry KPG to hear what a nasty person you are, really.
> Got to say what a time some have to believing all the stuff about you. They don't know you or any of you like I do. Gold stars for all on this site.
> 
> But as to being sickly sweet and recipes. Why bother to read?
> 
> As to the rest of those post. Said before say again, really don't care what game is played. Not interested any more, life is to short, and I have more concerns with what is happening in my life to worry about words posted here or any where else for that matter. Words are empty unless one lives up to what they say.
> Don't care, don't matter, don't want, don't need, life is hard enough with out putting up with game playing 101 102 103 104.


Hi YARNIE! It is soooo good to have you back with us every once and awhile. I'm so happy that you got to see your Dad and begin to make some arrangements. Pray goes the distance and holds you in your struggle.

Now, about me. I've been thinking. I'm going to trademark my name (KPG), so that each and every time a LWN calls me out to insult and attack my name, I can charge them for doing so without my permission. Kind of like a royalty. Because you and I both know, I'm a child of the Kingdom. I'll give 100% of the funds collected, which will be a TON, to a Christian charity of my choice. That will really set them on fire and raise a lot of $$$$$.

Then when they call me the KKK or KGB, :evil: (their other favorite pastime - they really are shallow), those guys will collect.

It's a win-win for all!


----------



## MarilynKnits

thumper5316 said:


> Not if you count the blank tiles as potential z's!


I wondered about that and looked it up. I know Wiki is not the most reliable source, but I found:

What is the value of each letter tile in Scrabble?
In: Scrabble	[Edit categories]
Answer:

0 Points - Blank tile.
1 Point - A, E, I, L, N, O, R, S, T and U.
2 Points - D and G.
3 Points - B, C, M and P.
4 Points - F, H, V, W and Y.
5 Points - K.
8 Points - J and X.
10 Points - Q and Z.

If your set does not have a Z in it, it is incomplete. Just check on the side of your board where it gives number values to the letters to make sure you have a complete set. It makes the game much more fun and more challenging.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

theyarnlady said:


> Well you do know that KPG wins every year. She pokes ha's everyone. She is Lighten fast to, sparks fly when she pokes ya.


Yes, but Gerslay wasn't there competing in years past. Now, I have competition!

Game on.... _Roll out the Barrell_ !


----------



## thumper5316

Janeway said:


> KPG is a wonderful giving person who thinks of others who might use something she can share. She sent me enough beautiful fabric to make a quilt--I haven't found the right pattern yet still looking!


Janey, you were going to send me pics of the fabric and I was going to look through my quilting books.


----------



## Lukelucy

Janeway said:


> I haven't been hateful to you, but you have been hanging out with crude friends.


Beware, Janeway.


----------



## MarilynKnits

theyarnlady said:


> I am home
> Spent two days getting things done for my Dad not done yet but at least may see light for now. .


I hope (sincerely, without criticism, without anything but honest concern as one daughter to another) that your Dad is out of the woods and can enjoy his life with comfort and pleasantness. He is blessed to have a daughter who is as loving and caring as you to act as his advocate.

I must be much older than you. My Dad passed 30 years ago after suffering a stroke and dealing with congestive heart failure. I was working full time then but made the thousand mile trip as often as I could afford to the last six months just to take the pressure off Mother if nothing else. Not much we could do for him. Daughter was a young teen at the time and spent a couple of weeks with them that last summer. It was the best gift I could have given them.

You are an honorable person and are your parents reward for their nurturing as they raised you.


----------



## thumper5316

maysmom said:


> Oy freakin' vey. Jesus must be very proud of the lot of you, especially you, KGB. Pharisee spouting on the street corner.
> 
> :twisted:


If you don't like the company here you are free to leave.


----------



## theyarnlady

galinipper said:


> Sounds like you had a productive day Thumper. Also a relaxing evening.
> I just got back from Chili's, I highly recommend their watermelon margarita's, I would also like to recommend 2 of them, with a side of shrimp taco's w/ a scope of rice.


why stop there would go for it Sounds like a really good meal to me.Drinks included.


----------



## theyarnlady

galinipper said:


> .


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

love it both of them. :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarilynKnits

galinipper said:


> Defense Sec. Chuck Hagel has approved Pvt. Bradley Manning to be temporarily transferred out of military custody in order to undergo hormone therapy and surgery to become a woman. He gets fast-tracked while honorable Vets die.
> Tax-payer this will cost you at least $40,000. Think how many people we could feed, how many children we could send to a dentist for a filling on a tooth that keeps them up at night, how many elderly we could arrange homecare for, or maybe someone to come in once a week and sweep ther floors and dust,or just visit and listen to them.


Gali, we may disagree at times, but you and I are on the same page here. I was outraged to hear of this misuse of taxpayer money. There are so many veterans who served this country with honor and sacrifice who are in desperate need of medical care, and this one horrible person gets treated with kid gloves? Abominable.


----------



## Lukelucy

Janeway said:


> How do you cook Lamb as I have tasted it but did not like it--maybe it was not prepared properly.


Lots of garlic!


----------



## thumper5316

Knit crazy said:


> Yeh, Obama gave a big speech about the failure of the VA in 2007 as a Senator. Then in 2008 he received an update showing the time lags for veterans seeking care were getting greater. Now, of course, he says he just learned about the problem in the news. Typical lies he's told about many important issues like the IRS scandal and Fast and Furious. If he thinks that is believable, he's been smoking something stronger than his typical cigs.l, or maybe he's doing coke again.
> 
> He knows, but chooses not to fix the problem. It's the same play book as the Benghazi video lie. If he tells Americans there has been a terrorist attack on our embassy in Benghazi, he contradicts his campaign rhetoric about Al Qaeda being defeated. If he admits his administration hasn't got a clue about how to fix the VA problem, why would we think he could run Obamacare?


He is not a person to be trusted, that's for sure!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Jokim said:


> Bravo, Karverr! Bless you for letting the gov't reps know how you feel. This VA issue is becoming bigger by the minute.


The VA scandal is an absolute disgrace. Bush was alerted to problems at Walter Reed, went there, ordered change, and things started happening and improving.

In 2007 Senator Obama was aware of the disaster in the VA and in 2008 President Obama gave a speech acknowledging the problem of Vets not getting the medical care they need in a timely fashion, and Obama said he was going to fix that problem.

Fast forward six years, Obama has done *nothing*! Vets are dying and more funding was thrown at the problem by Congress. The problem is not monetary! The problem is no leadership, no authority and no one doing their job!

The top VA government paid employees have an incentive to cook the books, do, lie about it to the Vets, and the WH and oversight agencies KNEW this was going on and DID NOTHING.

Out country has been disgraced by this scandal - ANOTHER ONE. To date, the President of the United States has not even come to his teleprompter to even lie about this disgrace. The lying Jay Canary, said the President is madder then Hell, and has done something. (Canary just couldn't tell us what.)

Makes me sick.

Makes Vets dead.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Good morning Ladies and Gentleman.

I've just uploaded picture of my latest creation in picture section (dah!) for your perusal if you so desire!


----------



## SQM

MarilynKnits said:


> You complain about unkind remarks and then make some outrageous and insulting ones of your own.
> 
> Agree to disagree with people's thoughts. But don't debase yourself with personal attacks.
> 
> And people do have the right to read and comment across topics. None of the topics are locked and restricted. People with a conservative viewpoint have commented on presentations from people with a liberal viewpoint and vice versa. Granted, some of the responses have been snarky. Some have been amusing. Some have been disgusting. But when mud is slung, the slinger gets a great deal of it on his/her hands and clothing as well. And when an opposing viewpoint is presented civilly, it leads to mutual respect. Not necessarily agreement, but respect for one another as fellow human beings.
> 
> Civility among us will make us all better people.


Brava Marilyn. Seems like all of us are on both threads. Time to call for some rules of behavior for all of us so we would not be embarrassed to meet each other, say at Stitches Midwest, in person.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> You work is beautiful LL! Great sweaters.


Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes you are! Doesn't look like a beginner's work. :thumbup:


Time on one's hands does it. Knit, rip, knit, rip it out.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

bonbf3 said:


> Absolutely we should DEMAND his immediate release, and we should send Kerry to go get him personally. After all, Clinton went to rescue the tv girls. Isn't he worthy of that kind of treatment?


Kerry doesn't have the guts to do as you suggest. Wouldn't that be the way to show respect and the strength of the USA and bring home the Marine?


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, no. You are, of course, welcome to the bash, but you _will_ be sitting in the back row of the adoring audience.
> 
> I know your type!


 :XD: Tears rolling down...


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Jokim said:


> Yes, it is quite a workout! Get your exercise and have fun at the same time, to music. :thumbup: :-D


Are parts of you Polish as well?

This is fun, guessing!


----------



## Lukelucy

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why the heck do they even want to post here? They don't like us, don't want to discuss anything, and yet they post here knowing they'll be ignored. What a futile effort.
> 
> I wish the Denim gang would ignore every one of them. We all know what they have done and said to insult us in the past, they have no remorse in doing what they do/did, so why would any of us give them a second of our time.
> 
> Why do we want to talk to the type of person they have shown themselves to be? I don't.


Ignore!


----------



## Wombatnomore

Hello you'all! Check my picture out on pictures section - first picture of a knitted garment I've ever posted!


----------



## Lukelucy

Wombatnomore said:


> Good morning Ladies and Gentleman.
> 
> I've just uploaded picture of my latest creation in picture section (dah!) for your perusal if you so desire!


Where do I find the pictures?


----------



## Knit crazy

MarilynKnits said:


> Why are you so hostile? Designer is a good person. She does not throw arrows at anybody. She gives of her time and knowledge to provide work shops that benefit all of us who want to learn new techniques. She gives her insights to issues from the perspective of her upbringing and present environment.
> 
> Disagree with her passionately. Dismiss her views if you are antagonistic to them. But to attack her as a person is just not nice. Are you this disagreeable in a face to face situation? My late MIL presented a similar attitude, and we did not realize she suffered from being bipolar until she was in her nineties and started having spells of paranoia and hysteria. There were medications with benign side effects that helped her be a sweet little dear the last six years of her life. Meanwhile she had wounded her grandchildren with her words for so many years some of them did not want to have anything to do with her.
> 
> Think of what kind of person you want to be; one who has strong views she defends intelligently or one who is a playground bully who throws verbal stones at people.


You and Designer don't interest me. Go away. Play your games in your own backyard.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Knit crazy said:


> Yeh, Obama gave a big speech about the failure of the VA in 2007 as a Senator. Then in 2008 he received an update showing the time lags for veterans seeking care were getting greater. Now, of course, he says he just learned about the problem in the news. Typical lies he's told about many important issues like the IRS scandal and Fast and Furious. If he thinks that is believable, he's been smoking something stronger than his typical cigs.l, or maybe he's doing coke again.
> 
> He knows, but chooses not to fix the problem. It's the same play book as the Benghazi video lie. If he tells Americans there has been a terrorist attack on our embassy in Benghazi, he contradicts his campaign rhetoric about Al Qaeda being defeated. If he admits his administration hasn't got a clue about how to fix the VA problem, why would we think he could run Obamacare?


Geez, I just wrote nearly this same thing. The VA medical care is the realistic trial run for Obamacare. Every thinking and intelligent American knew it and will now see it play out. Vets are dying waiting for care while a government bureaucracy plays cards with their lives. This is the 'death panel' Sarah Palin warned us about. It's real, it's actual, it's disgraceful and it's pathetic.


----------



## Wombatnomore

Lukelucy said:


> Where do I find the pictures?


In the Pictures Section beneath Main. Hope you like LL 

Forgot to name subject 'Paton's Studio Mohair Sweater'


----------



## thumper5316

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Ditto Thumper.


Thanks, everyone. We are very proud of all our boys.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

thumper5316 said:


> If you don't like the company here you are free to leave.


Why are they posting here? Why do they want to talk to us? They post all the time how they despise us.

What kind of person would barge into a conversation, knowing they are not welcome and have insulted the very people they just interrupted?


----------



## galinipper

thumper5316 said:


> Dept. of Education is another one that needs to go. That belongs at the local level.


I could not agree more.


----------



## bonbf3

SQM said:


> My daughter and I both admire the sloth's lifestyle of doing nada. So we became fans. We always send any sloth story to each other. Well my avatar is cute but some are a bit raggedy from what I can see. I am not even sure what country they come from. Anyway, spend the evening in the canopy and we won't do much of anything. Actually snakes are amazing. I guess I admire all life forms.


Close to my reason for liking turtles. We really should hang out together. Well, you'd hang. I'll just lurk. Hang around and lurk around. All is groooovy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> Good morning Ladies and Gentleman.
> 
> I've just uploaded picture of my latest creation in picture section (dah!) for your perusal if you so desire!


I so desire.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD: Tears rolling down...


ya, me, too. Breaks my heart when I see my friends clapping to the wrong beat, Bless Their Hearts.

It screws up the band and vocalists!


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> I so desire.


 :thumbup:


----------



## SQM

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why are they posting here? Why do they want to talk to us? They post all the time how they despise us.
> 
> What kind of person would barge into a conversation, knowing they are not welcome and have insulted the very people they just interrupted?


Maybe some of us are tired of the insults. At this point, regardless of our POVs, you have become familiar to me. I can deal with differences of opinion - I am from a mixed GOP/DEm family. You also visit the other threads. Why not? No one despises you - regardless of the quips. Your friends seem to know the real you and I am impressed by your generosity and kindness which is the real you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Lukelucy said:


> Ignore!


I do. I wish everyone would. It never ends well.


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> ya, me, too. Breaks my heart when I see my friends clapping to the wrong beat, Bless Their Hearts.
> 
> It screws up the band and vocalists!


We'll be right at 'ours' We'll have the amps on loud and drown them out! I expect you to be a backing singer AND a solo vocalist Madam!


----------



## susanmos2000

MarilynKnits said:


> Gali, we may disagree at times, but you and I are on the same page here. I was outraged to hear of this misuse of taxpayer money. There are so many veterans who served this country with honor and sacrifice who are in desperate need of medical care, and this one horrible person gets treated with kid gloves? Abominable.


I agree that this case is peculiar, Marilyn, but I'm not sure we have any choice but to give Manning the treatment doctors claim he needs. Whether we like it or not, "gender dysphoria" is recognized by the international medical community as a legitimate disorder. And to deny our high-profile leaks guy treatment for it would give other countries (China in particular) the excuse they so desperately want to deny _their_ imprisoned whistleblowers treatment for other legitimate (but of course far more serious) conditions like heart disease and cancer.


----------



## Wombatnomore

SQM said:


> Maybe some of us are tired of the insults. At this point, regardless of our POVs, you have become familiar to me. I can deal with differences of opinion - I am from a mixed GOP/DEm family. You also visit the other threads. Why not? No one despises you - regardless of the quips. Your friends seem to know the real you and I am impressed by your generosity and kindness which is the real you.


Honestly, in some respects, I can see there is promise of success between both groups.


----------



## SQM

bonbf3 said:


> Close to my reason for liking turtles. We really should hang out together. Well, you'd hang. I'll just lurk. Hang around and lurk around. All is groooovy.


Thanks bonny Bonnie. But you are up in the canopy with me and you are quite athletic. You zip from branch to branch with amazing agility, when you deem to move. And your blue algae is delicious and very becoming.


----------



## galinipper

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why are they posting here? Why do they want to talk to us?


They want to school us, and throw in a little talk to try and take the edge off. 
I haven't looked, but I would guess this thread is the only one getting a talking to.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> :thumbup:


Goooooooood job, Womby!

Your sweater is beautiful.


----------



## bonbf3

SQM said:


> Thanks bonny Bonnie. But you are up in the canopy with me and you are quite athletic. You zip from branch to branch with amazing agility, when you deem to move. And your blue algae is delicious and very becoming.


A turtle in the canopy? Not lurking in the grass? Hey - I'll try anything once.

Now - off to my daughter's! Back Wed. Be good, everybody!


----------



## Wombatnomore

knitpresentgifts said:


> Goooooooood job, Womby!
> 
> Your sweater is beautiful.


Thanks KPG!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Wombatnomore said:


> We'll be right at 'ours' We'll have the amps on loud and drown them out! I expect you to be a backing singer AND a solo vocalist Madam!


Now, get this straight. I will not sing backup, lead, or on a mic.

I'm an alto, have been known to be forced to sing in Church choirs. Can follow others but, like Yarnie, will also cause a riot and other shenanigans. However, I can read music and follow or keep a beat. I can hear when others are off key and know quality and talent when I hear it.

I will be the PPP (Professional Party Person) and will provide and gather terrific guests, decor, drink, food, music, atmosphere, games and frivolity.

Just don't ask me to sing.


----------



## Knit crazy

knitpresentgifts said:


> The VA scandal is an absolute disgrace. Bush was alerted to problems at Walter Reed, went there, ordered change, and things started happening and improving.
> 
> In 2007 Senator Obama was aware of the disaster in the VA and in 2008 President Obama gave a speech acknowledging the problem of Vets not getting the medical care they need in a timely fashion, and Obama said he was going to fix that problem.
> 
> Fast forward six years, Obama has done *nothing*! Vets are dying and more funding was thrown at the problem by Congress. The problem is not monetary! The problem is no leadership, no authority and no one doing their job!
> 
> The top VA government paid employees have an incentive to cook the books, do, lie about it to the Vets, and the WH and oversight agencies KNEW this was going on and DID NOTHING.
> 
> Out country has been disgraced by this scandal - ANOTHER ONE. To date, the President of the United States has not even come to his teleprompter to even lie about this disgrace. The lying Jay Canary, said the President is madder then Hell, and has done something. (Canary just couldn't tell us what.)
> 
> Makes me sick.
> 
> Makes Vets dead.


This is the typical liberal's thinking - throw money at a problem and it will be fixed. This is a management problem. You can't manage the people (bureaucrats) causing the problem without strict oversight of employees. Are they untrained, uncommitted to their task, or incompetent? Probably some of all those problems. But, it won't fix itself with more money.

Isn't it amazing that so much mismanagement occurs in government employment? You just have to look at the Obamacare advisors, who have a quota to process 2 people a month, the HUD employees in Vegas, who spendt money madly, or the IRS employees, who committed crimes against Americans, to see privatization of government employees needs to occur. This doesn't occur in good private businesses. Supervisors train and monitor employees or they get fired. That's the only solution, privatization. The government can't manage much.


----------



## theyarnlady

Gerslay said:


> These are called "Felted Milagros Hearts" (sacred hearts). I'm going to make some too and give them as Christmas gifts to all the women in my bible study. Did you felt yours?
> 
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2012/02/06/have-a-heart.aspx
> 
> I'm so glad to hear that your dad is doing better. Enjoy every minute that you have with him. It's a blessing and an honor to do for our parents!


Have Mag Kandis book, lots of neat patterns. Knitted and felted. But knitted them smaller. 
She strung them on fishing line. they are really nice. Have fun with them.


----------



## Lukelucy

Knit crazy said:


> You and Designer don't interest me. Go away. Play your games in your own backyard.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy

knitpresentgifts said:


> Geez, I just wrote nearly this same thing. The VA medical care is the realistic trial run for Obamacare. Every thinking and intelligent American knew it and will now see it play out. Vets are dying waiting for care while a government bureaucracy plays cards with their lives. This is the 'death panel' Sarah Palin warned us about. It's real, it's actual, it's disgraceful and it's pathetic.


And the death panel is staffed by low-level government bureaucrats.


----------



## Lukelucy

Wombatnomore,

I love, love, love your sweater! Gorgeous! Now I want to make one!


----------



## galinipper

Wombat, Your cables are lovely, love the cowl neck, classy looking sweater from a supurb knitter. Thanks for uploading your work.


----------



## Gerslay

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi YARNIE! It is soooo good to have you back with us every once and awhile. I'm so happy that you got to see your Dad and begin to make some arrangements. Pray goes the distance and holds you in your struggle.
> 
> Now, about me. I've been thinking. I'm going to trademark my name (KPG), so that each and every time a LWN calls me out to insult and attack my name, I can charge them for doing so without my permission. Kind of like a royalty. Because you and I both know, I'm a child of the Kingdom. I'll give 100% of the funds collected, which will be a TON, to a Christian charity of my choice. That will really set them on fire and raise a lot of $$$$$.
> 
> Then when they call me the KKK or KGB, :evil: (their other favorite pastime - they really are shallow), those guys will collect.
> 
> It's a win-win for all!


Brilliant idea!


----------



## theyarnlady

KPG funny how you ask just one person a question and get response from all who can not seem to read. As seem to be gang mentality. Just finial reading or should I say some what and find how amused they are with themselves. Doesn't take much  to make them happy does it with their games. 

Oh and by the way kissie kissie kissie, more recipes. It bores the heck out of them. Yet they seem to want to read our every word. Go figure that one out. 

Life must not be to short for them to spend all that time trying to prove ?????????


----------



## Lukelucy

galinipper said:


> Wombat, Your cables are lovely, love the cowl neck, classy looking sweater from a supurb knitter. Thanks for uploading your work.


Wombat,

Can you provide the link for the pattern. I am having trouble finding it.


----------



## Gerslay

SQM said:


> Oh I am embarrassed. I am so sorry. I did misread. Common nouns can be so misleading. I was a reading teacher. My bad!


 :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316

Wombatnomore said:


> In the Pictures Section beneath Main. Hope you like LL
> 
> Forgot to name subject 'Paton's Studio Mohair Sweater'


Your sweater is lovely! Nicely done! What are you working on now?


----------



## Gerslay

A good morning to all you fabulous people!

A busy day here...I can't stay.

Love and blessings to you all!


----------



## theyarnlady

Knit crazy said:


> This is the typical liberal's thinking - throw money at a problem and it will be fixed. This is a management problem. You can't manage the people (bureaucrats) causing the problem without strict oversight of employees. Are they untrained, uncommitted to their task, or incompetent? Probably some of all those problems. But, it won't fix itself with more money.
> 
> Isn't it amazing that so much mismanagement occurs in government employment? You just have to look at the Obamacare advisors, who have a quota to process 2 people a month, the HUD employees in Vegas, who spendt money madly, or the IRS employees, who committed crimes against Americans, to see privatization of government employees needs to occur. This doesn't occur in good private businesses. Supervisors train and monitor employees or they get fired. That's the only solution, privatization. The government can't manage much.


 Spot on as long as they can sink this country so far in debt that we will never recover. What do they care. 
They think the piggy bank is full, and why care.

they have gotten away with more than we even know.
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

SQM said:


> Maybe some of us are tired of the insults. At this point, regardless of our POVs, you have become familiar to me. I can deal with differences of opinion - I am from a mixed GOP/DEm family. You also visit the other threads. Why not? No one despises you - regardless of the quips. Your friends seem to know the real you and I am impressed by your generosity and kindness which is the real you.


I will break my silence to you. I am tired of the insults. I am familiar with many on both sides. I can deal with differences of opinion. I have extremely close friends from both parties who I love dearly. I visit other threads. I do not initiate attacks or write vile insults to people of any political party, religion or faith. My friends do know the real me (well, the virtual real me). I am loyal and will defend anyone that I choose. I love God and life. I do not try to impress my KP friends, and I do what I'm lead to do. I am grateful for all I have been blessed with in my life including my KP friends.

The Libs on KP have been nothing except vicious and vile to me from nearly my first day on KP. The Libs are disruptive, ugly, and frankly, stupid, in their words and actions. Not many I know wants to talk to them because of their past actions. Words have meaning, you know that, yet, you now expect everyone to treat you as all others?

You have been part of many attacks to my friends, those of my faith and me personally. I have yet to see you show any remorse for your actions or offer any sincere apology. Perhaps you have done so, it is not my business to know.

Now you regularly post here and wish to be part of the friendships and fellowship that have been created on this thread. Why? Why do you want to be a part of something you have ridiculed, insulted and mocked prior? Why are you not pleased and content to fellowship with those you seem to align with best? Why do you care to insert yourself here?

I'm a very forgiving person, but am not an idiot who welcomes with open arms the enemy to the campfire of those where I count as friends.


----------



## Lukelucy

Gerslay said:


> A good morning to all you fabulous people!
> 
> A busy day here...I can't stay.
> 
> Love and blessings to you all!


Same to you, Gerslay.


----------



## theyarnlady

Hey just want to say I am a Christian, and slamming me will not stop me.


----------



## theyarnlady

knitpresentgifts said:


> I will break my silence to you. I am tired of the insults. I am familiar with many on both sides. I can deal with differences of opinion. I have extremely close friends from both parties who I love dearly. I visit other threads. I do not initiate attacks or vile insults on people of any party, religion or faith. My friends do know the real me. I am loyal and will defend anyone that I choose. I do not try to impress my KP friends and I do what I'm lead to do.
> 
> The Libs on KP have been nothing except vicious and vile to me from nearly my first day on KP. You have been part of many attacks to my friends, those of my faith and me personally. I have yet to see you show any remorse for your actions or offer any sincere apology. Perhaps you have done so, it is not my business.
> 
> I'm a very forgiving person, but am not an idiot who cannot recognize my enemy.


You are right, you are always right.


----------



## theyarnlady

Gerslay said:


> Brilliant idea!


Oh such a good idea, Looking forward to it. Not the slamming and name calling part but sure would love to see how fast pockets are empty.


----------



## theyarnlady

Gerslay said:


> A good morning to all you fabulous people!
> 
> A busy day here...I can't stay.
> 
> Love and blessings to you all!


Thank you such a nice way to start one's day.


----------



## SQM

knitpresentgifts said:


> I will break my silence to you. I am tired of the insults. I am familiar with many on both sides. I can deal with differences of opinion. I have extremely close friends from both parties who I love dearly. I visit other threads. I do not initiate attacks or write vile insults to people of any party, religion or faith. My friends do know the real me. I am loyal and will defend anyone that I choose. I love God and life. I do not try to impress my KP friends, and I do what I'm lead to do. I am grateful for all I have been blessed with in my life including my KP friends.
> 
> The Libs on KP have been nothing except vicious and vile to me from nearly my first day on KP. You have been part of many attacks to my friends, those of my faith and me personally. I have yet to see you show any remorse for your actions or offer any sincere apology. Perhaps you have done so, it is not my business to know.
> 
> I'm a very forgiving person, but am not an idiot who cannot recognize my enemy.


my heart is free of any rancor and I feel light. Isn't it a burden to carry such negative feelings inside of you? We have all been unpleasant in the past. I am ready to go forward. Life is too short , at least at my stage, to be filled with such negativity.


----------



## galinipper

knitpresentgifts said:


> I can deal with differences of opinion.
> I'm a very forgiving person, but am not an idiot who cannot recognize my enemy.


----------



## susanmos2000

knitpresentgifts said:


> I will break my silence to you. I am tired of the insults. I am familiar with many on both sides. I can deal with differences of opinion. I have extremely close friends from both parties who I love dearly. I visit other threads. I do not initiate attacks or write vile insults to people of any party, religion or faith. My friends do know the real me. I am loyal and will defend anyone that I choose. I love God and life. I do not try to impress my KP friends, and I do what I'm lead to do. I am grateful for all I have been blessed with in my life including my KP friends.
> 
> The Libs on KP have been nothing except vicious and vile to me from nearly my first day on KP. You have been part of many attacks to my friends, those of my faith and me personally. I have yet to see you show any remorse for your actions or offer any sincere apology. Perhaps you have done so, it is not my business to know.
> 
> I'm a very forgiving person, but am not an idiot who cannot recognize my enemy.


"Enemy"? A pretty strong term for someone you've never set eyes on and really know nothing about.


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> Here is an encore performance from Levi --
> http://www.wimp.com/dogdance/


I'm in love! with Levi............ What a performance and the music was beautiful. Fantastic!! :thumbup: (love Scottish tunes) 
Thank you, Kitty. 
Is Levi a Border Collie?


----------



## Knit crazy

SQM said:


> my heart is free of any rancor and I feel light. Isn't it a burden to carry such negative feelings inside of you? We have all been unpleasant in the past. I am ready to go forward. Life is too short , at least at my stage, to be filled with such negativity.


You are sanctimonious now despite not having a religious bone in your body. What a hypocrite!


----------



## thumper5316

susanmos2000 said:


> "Enemy"? A pretty strong term for someone you've never set eyes on and really know nothing about.


We only know what you have chosen to show us here and on other threads. What you have shown us is not very positive.


----------



## Jokim

Janeway said:


> This is a crock of £¥%!


Sadly, so true....


----------



## theyarnlady

Yes Thumper when one can not do anything positive, why would one think there will be a change.


----------



## WendyBee

You did a brilliant job with that sweater Wombie....love the colour too. How long did it take you?


----------



## SQM

Knit crazy said:


> You are sanctimonious now despite not having a religious bone in your body. What a hypocrite!


Sorry to have to inform you but I am an ordained interfaith minister since '07 and am registered in the state of NY to marry and bury, just like any minister or priest. And other people without a formal religion can be very moral people. Stop being so crabby and trust. What is the worse that can happen? I took my chances here and slowly things are getting better.


----------



## Knit crazy

susanmos2000 said:


> "Enemy"? A pretty strong term for someone you've never set eyes on and really know nothing about.


Understand this, you and your creepy friends are enemies of the ladies here, who believe in God, truth and the American way. We know what you are doing. We don't want to hear your views, your problems, your recipes, or your attacks.

Ladies of the Right, these people want to divide and conquer on this thread. Ignoring them will drive them away. Keep talking to them and you will be responsible for the outcome.


----------



## WendyBee

Not a very good day today, I`m so upset. My little kittie Alfie was found dead down by our mailbox this morning. Hubbie thinks he was hit by a car. The poor little guy wasn`t even a year old.
Hubby is outside burying him now.


----------



## Knit crazy

SQM said:


> Sorry to have to inform you but I am an ordained interfaith minister since '07 and am registered in the state of NY to marry and bury, just like any minister or priest. And other people without a formal religion can be very moral people. Stop being so crabby and trust. What is the worse that can happen? I took my chances here and slowly things are getting better.


What a liar! Anyone can get that designation from a website. I have read your posts on other threads. I know the Plan you are enacting.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

galinipper said:


> They want to school us, and throw in a little talk to try and take the edge off.
> I haven't looked, but I would guess this thread is the only one getting a talking to.


Spot on per usual. We are their punching bags and without someone to punch, they have nothing to do and no one to practice on. Because we ignore them and stay away from them, they come to us.

I say, turn, and walk away.


----------



## Jokim

Knit crazy said:


> Yeh, Obama gave a big speech about the failure of the VA in 2007 as a Senator. Then in 2008 he received an update showing the time lags for veterans seeking care were getting greater. Now, of course, he says he just learned about the problem in the news. Typical lies he's told about many important issues like the IRS scandal and Fast and Furious. If he thinks that is believable, he's been smoking something stronger than his typical cigs.l, or maybe he's doing coke again.
> 
> He knows, but chooses not to fix the problem. It's the same play book as the Benghazi video lie. If he tells Americans there has been a terrorist attack on our embassy in Benghazi, he contradicts his campaign rhetoric about Al Qaeda being defeated. If he admits his administration hasn't got a clue about how to fix the VA problem, why would we think he could run Obamacare?


Why, indeed! :thumbdown:


----------



## galinipper

Karveer, Thank you for your service to our Country and the sacrifices that you have made and may still be making. I read your letter on the veterans topic you started and it is so good, straightforward and came from your heart.
I followed your advice and tweeted out my disgust to my reps. After work today I am calling my reps.about the taxpayer funded sex change operation Manning is recieving as our honorable Veterans are left to die essentially murdered at the hands of Government run hospitals and bureaucrats, lining their pockets with bonuses. 
Thank You My Friend, 
gali


----------



## Knit crazy

WendyBee said:


> Not a very good day today, I`m so upset. My little kittie Alfie was found dead down by our mailbox this morning. Hubbie thinks he was hit by a car. The poor little guy wasn`t even a year old.
> Hubby is outside burying him now.


I am so sorry, Wendy. It is so hard to lose a fur baby.


----------



## susanmos2000

thumper5316 said:


> We only know what you have shown us here and on other threads. What you have shown us is not very positive.


True enough--but I think the same can be said for all of us. As so many have commented before, there's something about Internet communication that really lowers inhibitions and brings out the worst in people. The KPG I know here is hardly my favorite person--but I recognize too that the "real" her is a different person entirely.


----------



## theyarnlady

I deleted it, not worth time or trouble.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

SQM. I forget to thank you for complimenting me. Thank you.


----------



## Lukelucy

thumper5316 said:


> We only know what you have shown us here and on other threads. What you have shown us is not very positive.


Ignore!


----------



## Lukelucy

theyarnlady said:


> Yes Thumper when one can not do anything positive, why would one think there will be a change.


Don't believe they will change.


----------



## Knit crazy

SQM said:


> my heart is free of any rancor and I feel light. Isn't it a burden to carry such negative feelings inside of you? We have all been unpleasant in the past. I am ready to go forward. Life is too short , at least at my stage, to be filled with such negativity.


Go forward, go home. It isn't here. You disgust us.


----------



## Lukelucy

Knit crazy said:


> Understand this, you and your creepy friends are enemies of the ladies here, who believe in God, truth and the American way. We know what you are doing. We don't want to hear your views, your problems, your recipes, or your attacks.
> 
> Ladies of the Right, these people want to divide and conquer on this thread. Ignoring them will drive them away. Keep talking to them and you will be responsible for the outcome.


You said it for all of us KC. Thank you!!!


----------



## Lukelucy

WendyBee said:


> Not a very good day today, I`m so upset. My little kittie Alfie was found dead down by our mailbox this morning. Hubbie thinks he was hit by a car. The poor little guy wasn`t even a year old.
> Hubby is outside burying him now.


Oh, no! I am sooo sorry.


----------



## theyarnlady

WendyBee said:


> Not a very good day today, I`m so upset. My little kittie Alfie was found dead down by our mailbox this morning. Hubbie thinks he was hit by a car. The poor little guy wasn`t even a year old.
> Hubby is outside burying him now.


So sorry Wee Bee, not easy to lose a friend.


----------



## susanmos2000

WendyBee said:


> Not a very good day today, I`m so upset. My little kittie Alfie was found dead down by our mailbox this morning. Hubbie thinks he was hit by a car. The poor little guy wasn`t even a year old.
> Hubby is outside burying him now.


I'm sorry, Wendy. What a terrible thing to wake up to.


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> That's too funny Janie; a fellow named Steve, came into the shop late last week and he has a website that includes a program about knitting. We had quite a nice chat. He's also created some knitware designs. I've seen a lot more guys taking up knit and crochet the last few of years.
> 
> http://ittakesballstoknit.com/


Lovely patterns, did he design the shrug pattern (dot #4)? That is absolutely to die for! How do I get the pattern?
There was a football player years ago, Rosie Greer, who did needlepoint. Hand crafts are great stress relievers.


----------



## galinipper

WendyBee said:


> Not a very good day today, I`m so upset. My little kittie Alfie was found dead down by our mailbox this morning. Hubbie thinks he was hit by a car. The poor little guy wasn`t even a year old.
> Hubby is outside burying him now.


Hugs going out to you Wendy and family. Sorry you lost little Alfie.
Sad day indeed.


----------



## Knit crazy

susanmos2000 said:


> True enough--but I think the same can be said for all of us. As so many have commented before, there's something about Internet communication that really lowers inhibitions and brings out the worst in people. The KPG I know here is hardly my favorite person--but I recognize too that the "real" her is a different person entirely.


KPG, don't assume this is a "real" apology. This is their plan. They agreed to apologize if they have to to worm their way in here. Then they will try to "convert" us. Be strong. Ignore these people.


----------



## SQM

knitpresentgifts said:


> SQM. I forget to thank you for complimenting me. Thank you.


No problema. As was mentioned a few posts above, it is just too easy to be mean hidden behind an avatar, but then I began to feel embarrassed and realized it was nothing I would ever say in real life. I did not like my mean self. So I am trying to improve things amongst us on all threads. I think Susan is feeling the same way. The game of mean is a bore. And being boring is a no-no in the SQM Sloth Book of Life.


----------



## Jokim

Janeway said:


> Sounds good-childhood memories!
> 
> I remember my first "store bought" hamburger as we were in a motel in Wichita, Kansas (waiting for our rental house the next day) & dad said he would go buy dinner! He returned with what I know is White Castle Burgers. They had buns so it was my first hamburger on a bun as mom always put them on a slice of bread.
> 
> We traveled around as dad worked for a company who was building the interstate systems in the Western US.
> 
> He brought home those wonderful tasting small Coke bottles & chocolate bars every Friday night. Such fun & memories!
> 
> Then the older kids played games after our dinner of fried chicken, mashed potatoes/gravy, corn & homemade yeast rolls. My mother had a jar of yeast starter that collected "wild" yeast out of the air that she make bread & rolls. I always took my lunch to school which consisted of one biscuit split with a piece of bacon or ham & a fried egg & either dried peach or dried apple fried pie where mom made the crust.
> 
> In high school, I had to buy the lousy food as no one took their lunch. I was starving when I arrived home. Mom always had something to snack on until dinner. Sometimes I took in my purse Johnny Cakes is what you would call them today--they were good!
> 
> You see I'm "civil" now your turn!


You're making me hungry, Janie. Your mentioning the dough starter reminded me of my SIL who was on this yeast dough 'kick' one year. She had so much starter that she gave it away by the jars full to any who came to the house. The stuff just keep on growing and needs to be used and 'fed'.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Knit crazy said:


> This is the typical liberal's thinking - throw money at a problem and it will be fixed. This is a management problem. You can't manage the people (bureaucrats) causing the problem without strict oversight of employees. Are they untrained, uncommitted to their task, or incompetent? Probably some of all those problems. But, it won't fix itself with more money.
> 
> Isn't it amazing that so much mismanagement occurs in government employment? You just have to look at the Obamacare advisors, who have a quota to process 2 people a month, the HUD employees in Vegas, who spendt money madly, or the IRS employees, who committed crimes against Americans, to see privatization of government employees needs to occur. This doesn't occur in good private businesses. Supervisors train and monitor employees or they get fired. That's the only solution, privatization. The government can't manage much.


So true! We need to get rid of the IRS, probably 60% of government jobs and probably 70% of the rules, regs and laws on the books. Then, we need a President and Congress and judges who enforce the laws and follow The Constitution of the US and create jobs, through less regulations by PRIVATE business owners. The government is only good at training and having a world-class military to serve and protect our Nation, building our infrastructure (tax funded but PRIVATE contractors doing the work and being in charge), and staying out of the way.

You become President, and I'll serve as your right hand.


----------



## Lukelucy

Knit crazy said:


> KPG, don't assume this is a "real" apology. This is their plan. They agreed to apologize if they have to to worm their way in here. Then they will try to "convert" us. Be strong. Ignore these people.


Do not trust Susan.


----------



## theyarnlady

joeysomma said:


> Beautiful! I'm a newbie when it comes to cables.


Am sure you will be very good at it Joey.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gerslay said:


> Brilliant idea!


Thank you. Where is the taking a bow emoticon?


----------



## thumper5316

WendyBee said:


> Not a very good day today, I`m so upset. My little kittie Alfie was found dead down by our mailbox this morning. Hubbie thinks he was hit by a car. The poor little guy wasn`t even a year old.
> Hubby is outside burying him now.


I'm so sorry, Wendy.


----------



## Jokim

west coast kitty said:


> My FIL was active in regional politics and was also friends with Lougheed and other politicians. I would agree with you that the current provincial conservatives don't have much going for themselves. We still follow Alberta politics and it will be interesting to see what happens with a new leader and how things evolve with the Wild Rose.
> 
> I believe that hypocrisy can be found anywhere, including those who proclaim themselves to be religious, moral or ethical. The issue I raised was that a conservative's faith and values were automatically called into question whenever they didn't agree with federal govt programs. These hurtful accusations were made without knowing anything about our personal efforts and contributions. Those same accusations were still made today.
> 
> I've never said that help shouldn't be provided to those who need it and I don't recall any of my friends saying so either. Canada's situation would have differences from the USA, but I do question the effectiveness of many existing programs, their funding and how they're operated. Examples and statistics were provided last year - I think it was about $40 that came back to the recipient for every $100 sent to the federal govt. Fed govt is a huge bureaucracy that is expensive to maintain and doesn't respond easily to individual needs. There is a lot of paperwork and people often fall between the cracks or have to play silly games to get the help they need. The same $100 kept in the community (possibly administered by local govt) would give about $90 in services.
> 
> Local control means targeted programs and more flexibility. I would also like to see more done to resolve problems rather than the current trend of enabling people to continue with poor choices. The existing policies haven't helped the long term problems; maybe it's time to start looking at other solutions.
> 
> I'm getting to wordy so I'm going to stop.


Well stated, Kitty. As you, in Canada, we, in the US, aren't privy to the smaller issues in our neighbor country's politics. You helped me understand and be more enlightened on Canadian issues. TO's Ford escapades aside, of course. ;-)


----------



## knitpresentgifts

theyarnlady said:


> KPG funny how you ask just one person a question and get response from all who can not seem to read. As seem to be gang mentality. Just finial reading or should I say some what and find how amused they are with themselves. Doesn't take much to make them happy does it with their games.
> 
> Oh and by the way kissie kissie kissie, more recipes. It bores the heck out of them. Yet they seem to want to read our every word. Go figure that one out.
> 
> Life must not be to short for them to spend all that time trying to prove ?????????


I know, huh! I asked KFN some questions related to a post she wrote, as I was getting involved in a conversation with her. Then they, who never have anything to say, went berserk mocking my questions, and then stupidly took the time to answer my questions! I think they have all gone mad. Of course, I don't know because I didn't read any of their responses and rarely read anything by them. My peeps keep me "in the know" of what they don't know.  Thanks peeps! (Saves me lots of time and anguish.)

What a circus around here lately.

So glad you can spend some time with us on this thread again, Yarnie.


----------



## galinipper

Got to go..
Going to do a cream cheese facial then go to office. Later


----------



## Janeway

thumper5316 said:


> Janey, you were going to send me pics of the fabric and I was going to look through my quilting books.


Oh, will do soon as I want to do the material justice as it is beautiful.


----------



## theyarnlady

knitpresentgifts said:


> I know, huh! I asked KFN some questions related to a post she wrote, as I was getting involved in a conversation with her. Then they, who never have anything to say, went berserk mocking my questions, and then stupidly took the time to answer my questions! I think they have all gone mad. Of course, I don't know because I didn't read any of their responses and rarely read anything by them. My peeps keep me "in the know" of what they don't know.  Thanks peeps! (Saves me lots of time and anguish.)
> 
> What a circus around here lately.
> 
> So glad you can spend some time with us on this thread again.


Thanks Lady me too need a bit of fun. Getting to be to much right now.

Brother with him today. Did a lot yesterday, trying to move forward one step up two steps back.


----------



## theyarnlady

deleted.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Lukelucy said:


> Same to you, Gerslay.


LL - we're fabulous! Love that.

Gerslay is too.


----------



## Jokim

knitpresentgifts said:


> Are parts of you Polish as well?
> 
> This is fun, guessing!


Of course! :-D


----------



## Jokim

knitpresentgifts said:


> Geez, I just wrote nearly this same thing. The VA medical care is the realistic trial run for Obamacare. Every thinking and intelligent American knew it and will now see it play out. Vets are dying waiting for care while a government bureaucracy plays cards with their lives. This is the 'death panel' Sarah Palin warned us about. It's real, it's actual, it's disgraceful and it's pathetic.


Exactly right, KPG!


----------



## Jokim

thumper5316 said:


> Thanks, everyone. We are very proud of all our boys.


Congratulations on your son's promotion, Thumper. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

SQM said:


> my heart is free of any rancor and I feel light. Isn't it a burden to carry such negative feelings inside of you? We have all been unpleasant in the past. I am ready to go forward. Life is too short , at least at my stage, to be filled with such negativity.


May I say, typical response? No remorse, no apology, no understanding, just insult me again and tell me I'm negative.

I'll ask you this way now, why, then do you wish to associate with all the "negative" core posters on this thread? _Go forward_ with your Liberal and Progressive buds elsewhere, those you like.

Get out of your canopy and get your feet on a solid foundation and some blood and oxygen to your head.

Do you know "sloth" is one of the seven deadly sins?

I don't expect nor wish a response as all are rhetorical questions. Good Day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why the heck do they even want to post here? They don't like us, don't want to discuss anything, and yet they post here knowing they'll be ignored. What a futile effort.
> 
> I wish the Denim gang would ignore every one of them. We all know what they have done and said to insult us in the past, they have no remorse in doing what they do/did, so why would any of us give them a second of our time.
> 
> Why do we want to talk to the type of person they have shown themselves to be? I don't.


I don't know either. I am ignoring them. My time is more important that to read their insults. It will come because it is their nature. We have already tried it with them for 2 years. They will turn around and stab you in your back. Not going back there with them. I am free of them. Thank You Lord!


----------



## theyarnlady

Giz, since we had so much fun with with new recipe's for other places, maybe we could think of new recipes with names some would enjoy. Like how about, Soup de door, smell s good but not tasty? 

How about Roast my Brains. It's marvellous with a bit of honey and crusted over.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, no. You are, of course, welcome to the bash, but you _will_ be sitting in the back row of the adoring audience.
> 
> I know your type!


Please I will be good. Let me sit on the front row? :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks for the invite.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Gali - I just committed a sin.

I stole your "Nailed It" image. It will be useful in the future, I know. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway

knitpresentgifts said:


> The VA scandal is an absolute disgrace. Bush was alerted to problems at Walter Reed, went there, ordered change, and things started happening and improving.
> 
> In 2007 Senator Obama was aware of the disaster in the VA and in 2008 President Obama gave a speech acknowledging the problem of Vets not getting the medical care they need in a timely fashion, and Obama said he was going to fix that problem.
> 
> Fast forward six years, Obama has done *nothing*! Vets are dying and more funding was thrown at the problem by Congress. The problem is not monetary! The problem is no leadership, no authority and no one doing their job!
> 
> The top VA government paid employees have an incentive to cook the books, do, lie about it to the Vets, and the WH and oversight agencies KNEW this was going on and DID NOTHING.
> 
> Out country has been disgraced by this scandal - ANOTHER ONE. To date, the President of the United States has not even come to his teleprompter to even lie about this disgrace. The lying Jay Canary, said the President is madder then Hell, and has done something. (Canary just couldn't tell us what.)
> 
> Makes me sick.
> 
> Makes Vets dead.


No, Obo hasn't done anything except send Moochel around the world sight seeing while the vets died waiting for treatment.

One of my friends died waiting for treatment for lung cancer as no treatments were given but they did cut a nerve somewhere when he screamed constantly then he couldn't feel his legs. He died of blood clots at age 62 & didn't even draw a SS Check, but did draw a Navy retirement check after being on a Sub for 27 years!

Obo should have the same problem but since he has been our worst president, he will have the very best care for the rest of his life! Shame, shame!

We have our Karverr to honor as I read where the AOW said horrible things to him--shame, shame, shame on them.

Good morning Karverr, hope you enjoy the beautiful day.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Knit crazy said:


> You are sanctimonious now despite not having a religious bone in your body. What a hypocrite!


Please forgive me for dropping my sword. I really tried, I wanted her to understand at least my views, yet she did not. I should have known better.

Back to ignore.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

thumper5316 said:


> If you don't like the company here you are free to leave.


Amen. Our Jesus is never ashamed of us. He loves us so much He died for us . What more could He give than His life for us? 
For God sent not his Son into the world to condemn the world; but that the world through him might be saved.
John 3:17.
So everyone can stop trying to shame us Christians. We are set free of guilt. Amen.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

joeysomma said:


> Beautiful! I'm a newbie when it comes to cables.


I bet LWNs have no problems with cables, they twist everything easily.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Wombatnomore said:


> Good morning Ladies and Gentleman.
> 
> I've just uploaded picture of my latest creation in picture section (dah!) for your perusal if you so desire!


Thanks I will go look.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Knit crazy said:


> Understand this, you and your creepy friends are enemies of the ladies here, who believe in God, truth and the American way. We know what you are doing. We don't want to hear your views, your problems, your recipes, or your attacks.
> 
> Ladies of the Right, these people want to divide and conquer on this thread. Ignoring them will drive them away. Keep talking to them and you will be responsible for the outcome.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim

knitpresentgifts said:


> I will break my silence to you. I am tired of the insults. I am familiar with many on both sides. I can deal with differences of opinion. I have extremely close friends from both parties who I love dearly. I visit other threads. I do not initiate attacks or write vile insults to people of any political party, religion or faith. My friends do know the real me (well, the virtual real me). I am loyal and will defend anyone that I choose. I love God and life. I do not try to impress my KP friends, and I do what I'm lead to do. I am grateful for all I have been blessed with in my life including my KP friends.
> 
> The Libs on KP have been nothing except vicious and vile to me from nearly my first day on KP. The Libs are disruptive, ugly, and frankly, stupid, in their words and actions. Not many I know wants to talk to them because of their past actions. Words have meaning, you know that, yet, you now expect everyone to treat you as all others?
> 
> You have been part of many attacks to my friends, those of my faith and me personally. I have yet to see you show any remorse for your actions or offer any sincere apology. Perhaps you have done so, it is not my business to know.
> 
> Now you regularly post here and wish to be part of the friendships and fellowship that have been created on this thread. Why? Why do you want to be a part of something you have ridiculed, insulted and mocked prior? Why are you not pleased and content to fellowship with those you seem to align with best? Why do you care to insert yourself here?
> 
> I'm a very forgiving person, but am not an idiot who welcomes with open arms the enemy to the campfire of those where I count as friends.


Honest, forthright and courageous. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

WendyBee said:


> Not a very good day today, I`m so upset. My little kittie Alfie was found dead down by our mailbox this morning. Hubbie thinks he was hit by a car. The poor little guy wasn`t even a year old.
> Hubby is outside burying him now.


Oh, Wendy, I'm so very sad to hear this. I'm thinking of you.

*not to change the subject and ignore your hurt, I haven't yet found your needle set. I'll keep looking and get back to you.


----------



## theyarnlady

Hey KPG, how can you even think we can not sing . You can be Soprano, and I will be Alto. That way we have both ends covered. High and low. What trouble I do not cause trouble, it just follows me around.


----------



## Janeway

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi YARNIE! It is soooo good to have you back with us every once and awhile. I'm so happy that you got to see your Dad and begin to make some arrangements. Pray goes the distance and holds you in your struggle.
> 
> Now, about me. I've been thinking. I'm going to trademark my name (KPG), so that each and every time a LWN calls me out to insult and attack my name, I can charge them for doing so without my permission. Kind of like a royalty. Because you and I both know, I'm a child of the Kingdom. I'll give 100% of the funds collected, which will be a TON, to a Christian charity of my choice. That will really set them on fire and raise a lot of $$$$$.
> 
> Then when they call me the KKK or KGB, :evil: (their other favorite pastime - they really are shallow), those guys will collect.
> 
> It's a win-win for all!


Good deal as Christian Charities are trying to feed & cloth the needy--do you "ever" read/hear of any other religions having food pantries or free clothing? No, but Salvation Army does a lot for people around here. I always donate to their red buckets.

Target keeps those red buckets away as does Meijer, K-Mart & Kroger. They are at every Walmart store here--yea Walmart!


----------



## theyarnlady

knitpresentgifts said:


> I bet LWNs have no problems with cables, they twist everything easily.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why are they posting here? Why do they want to talk to us? They post all the time how they despise us.
> 
> What kind of person would barge into a conversation, knowing they are not welcome and have insulted the very people they just interrupted?


I guess they feel entitled to our site , um like a lib that wants what we have for free. Hands out. Like o tearing down the country. They can't help themselves they have no will to go on without our strength. They want to be us but don't have it in them. :shock: :roll:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Knit crazy said:


> What a liar! Anyone can get that designation from a website. I have read your posts on other threads. I know the Plan you are enacting.





SQM said:


> I took my chances here and slowly things are getting better.


Getting better? Here = this thread? This thread doesn't need improving! It is strong, positive and solid. The only thing wrong presently is the LWNs who are attempting to hijack it as they do all threads they don't like.

Don't let them! Ignore them as if they don't exist.

Otherwise, this thread *will* end.


----------



## Janeway

Lukelucy said:


> Time on one's hands does it. Knit, rip, knit, rip it out.


The proper name for ripping out is doing the frog stitch or frogging! (Rip it, rip it)


----------



## Country Bumpkins

thumper5316 said:


> Thanks, everyone. We are very proud of all our boys.


Good parents to breed good kids. Bless them, you and your dh. And thank them for me!


----------



## Jokim

WendyBee said:


> Not a very good day today, I`m so upset. My little kittie Alfie was found dead down by our mailbox this morning. Hubbie thinks he was hit by a car. The poor little guy wasn`t even a year old.
> Hubby is outside burying him now.


A big hug to you Wendie. You have suffered a loss of a beloved pet. It will take time to get over this. Just remember the good things Alfie. It gets better with time.♥♥♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knitpresentgifts said:


> ya, me, too. Breaks my heart when I see my friends clapping to the wrong beat, Bless Their Hearts.
> 
> It screws up the band and vocalists!


Can't help it. I try real hard. Really I do. I know bless my heart.♥


----------



## theyarnlady

Receive poppy from Lady at assisted living yesterday. You donate what you can. Hope all will do so as it is Memorial day the 26th.


----------



## west coast kitty

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, but Gerslay wasn't there competing in years past. Now, I have competition!
> 
> Game on.... _Roll out the Barrell_ !


Well the fes ter val isn't too far away so you and Gerslay and Jokim (and any other poke ha enthusiasts) better get practicing -- the judging is tough!


----------



## Lukelucy

knitpresentgifts said:


> LL - we're fabulous! Love that.
> 
> Gerslay is too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> Congratulations on your son's promotion, Thumper. :thumbup:


Yes, Congratulations!


----------



## Jokim

Lukelucy said:


> You said it for all of us KC. Thank you!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Knit crazy said:


> KPG, don't assume this is a "real" apology. This is their plan. They agreed to apologize if they have to to worm their way in here. Then they will try to "convert" us. Be strong. Ignore these people.


I didn't even read it until your words to me. Now that I have, I see it is no apology. It is the devil, itself, making an appearance.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know either. I am ignoring them. My time is more important that to read their insults. It will come because it is their nature. We have already tried it with them for 2 years. They will turn around and stab you in your back. Not going back there with them. I am free of them. Thank You Lord!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now, get this straight. I will not sing backup, lead, or on a mic.
> 
> I'm an alto, have been known to be forced to sing in Church choirs. Can follow others but, like Yarnie, will also cause a riot and other shenanigans. However, I can read music and follow or keep a beat. I can hear when others are off key and know quality and talent when I hear it.
> 
> I will be the PPP (Professional Party Person) and will provide and gather terrific guests, decor, drink, food, music, atmosphere, games and frivolity.
> 
> Just don't ask me to sing.


Am I alto? It is from my heart. That must count for something. I can't sway either. Boo hoo.
You can be ppp maybe I will just tell jokes. Or Yarnie and I can just sit and laugh at everyone else. Giggle giggle. We have that talent. :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy

Janeway said:


> No, Obo hasn't done anything except send Moochel around the world sight seeing while the vets died waiting for treatment.
> 
> One of my friends died waiting for treatment for lung cancer as no treatments were given but they did cut a nerve somewhere when he screamed constantly then he couldn't feel his legs. He died of blood clots at age 62 & didn't even draw a SS Check, but did draw a Navy retirement check after being on a Sub for 27 years!
> 
> Obo should have the same problem but since he has been our worst president, he will have the very best care for the rest of his life! Shame, shame!
> 
> We have our Karverr to honor as I read where the AOW said horrible things to him--shame, shame, shame on them.
> 
> Good morning Karverr, hope you enjoy the beautiful day.


Just had a person come in to do work in our kitchen - stove repair. Anyway, I asked him about the other guy who used to come. He said that the guy was out of business because of Obamacare. BO is killing our country.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Knit crazy said:


> This is the typical liberal's thinking - throw money at a problem and it will be fixed. This is a management problem. You can't manage the people (bureaucrats) causing the problem without strict oversight of employees. Are they untrained, uncommitted to their task, or incompetent? Probably some of all those problems. But, it won't fix itself with more money.
> 
> Isn't it amazing that so much mismanagement occurs in government employment? You just have to look at the Obamacare advisors, who have a quota to process 2 people a month, the HUD employees in Vegas, who spendt money madly, or the IRS employees, who committed crimes against Americans, to see privatization of government employees needs to occur. This doesn't occur in good private businesses. Supervisors train and monitor employees or they get fired. That's the only solution, privatization. The government can't manage much.


You are so right as usual. Very smart gal you are!


----------



## Janeway

thumper5316 said:


> Thanks, everyone. We are very proud of all our boys.


Congrats for your family & your son! You should be very proud of him. I am proud to know him mother!

Did anyone notice that when I tried to get Huck to talk pilot she became quiet. Anyone in any military branch knows what the "force" means, but she made a joke about it. Huck a pilot my behind! I tripped her up quickly.


----------



## Knit crazy

Jokim said:


> Honest, forthright and courageous. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can't help it. I try real hard. Really I do. I know bless my heart.♥


no no it is Bless your Pea picking Heart. We must remember that . You will find that they love to pick,and peas are rounded and have to be wash before eating.


----------



## theyarnlady

west coast kitty said:


> Well the fes ter val isn't too far away so you and Gerslay and Jokim (and any other poke ha enthusiasts) better get practicing -- the judging is tough!


Want to bet who will win the Poke ah , you do know she does a mean Poke ha. Polk ah here polka there.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

galinipper said:


> Got to go..
> Going to do a cream cheese facial then go to office. Later


 :XD: make sure its Greek (CB said so)


----------



## knitpresentgifts

joeysomma said:


> There has been some talk on the news, that Obama will ask for more funds for the VA. Then if congress does not give it to him, the Dems will use it against the Republicans before the election. If they do appropriate more funds, I would like to see them include that there will be no more bonuses and all additional funds will be used for doctors, nurses, and the everyday caregivers.


Typical LW bull. It never ends ... $ will NOT solve the problem.


----------



## theyarnlady

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good parents to breed good kids. Bless them, you and your dh. And thank them for me!


second that , Thumper you have done a very wonderful job raising your boys.


----------



## WendyBee

Thank you all so much for your kind words regarding my little Alfie. Pet lovers are the best kind of people.
&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knitpresentgifts said:


> I will break my silence to you. I am tired of the insults. I am familiar with many on both sides. I can deal with differences of opinion. I have extremely close friends from both parties who I love dearly. I visit other threads. I do not initiate attacks or write vile insults to people of any political party, religion or faith. My friends do know the real me (well, the virtual real me). I am loyal and will defend anyone that I choose. I love God and life. I do not try to impress my KP friends, and I do what I'm lead to do. I am grateful for all I have been blessed with in my life including my KP friends.
> 
> The Libs on KP have been nothing except vicious and vile to me from nearly my first day on KP. The Libs are disruptive, ugly, and frankly, stupid, in their words and actions. Not many I know wants to talk to them because of their past actions. Words have meaning, you know that, yet, you now expect everyone to treat you as all others?
> 
> You have been part of many attacks to my friends, those of my faith and me personally. I have yet to see you show any remorse for your actions or offer any sincere apology. Perhaps you have done so, it is not my business to know.
> 
> Now you regularly post here and wish to be part of the friendships and fellowship that have been created on this thread. Why? Why do you want to be a part of something you have ridiculed, insulted and mocked prior? Why are you not pleased and content to fellowship with those you seem to align with best? Why do you care to insert yourself here?
> 
> I'm a very forgiving person, but am not an idiot who welcomes with open arms the enemy to the campfire of those where I count as friends.


You nailed it. I agree Sis!


----------



## Jokim

knitpresentgifts said:


> Spot on per usual. We are their punching bags and without someone to punch, they have nothing to do and no one to practice on. Because we ignore them and stay away from them, they come to us.
> 
> I say, turn, and walk away.


Great advice!
Right as usual, KPG. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Hey just want to say I am a Christian, and slamming me will not stop me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Jokim said:


> Of course! :-D


Somehow, I remembered that, then forgot.

Did you ever make Kruschiki, or Bubka for Easter? My family traditions included making those as a family affair. I have such great memories of those days.

My Dad never cooked, but always stood at the end of the Kruschiki assembly line, to be the taste tester.

I love perogies, potato pancakes, fried cabbage, fresh kielbasa, beets with onions, all that yummy food.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Knit crazy said:


> You are sanctimonious now despite not having a religious bone in your body. What a hypocrite!


No asking forgiveness for all the ugly words against us. No repentance. Just barging in and acting like nothing has been done . It would have been different if she had of changed her ways and said she is sorry. Just a trick to be able to bring her friends and soon ruin our THREAD. After 2 years we have them figured out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Knit crazy said:


> Understand this, you and your creepy friends are enemies of the ladies here, who believe in God, truth and the American way. We know what you are doing. We don't want to hear your views, your problems, your recipes, or your attacks.
> 
> Ladies of the Right, these people want to divide and conquer on this thread. Ignoring them will drive them away. Keep talking to them and you will be responsible for the outcome.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know either. I am ignoring them. My time is more important that to read their insults. It will come because it is their nature. We have already tried it with them for 2 years. They will turn around and stab you in your back. Not going back there with them. I am free of them. Thank You Lord!


 :thumbup: Me too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

WendyBee said:


> Not a very good day today, I`m so upset. My little kittie Alfie was found dead down by our mailbox this morning. Hubbie thinks he was hit by a car. The poor little guy wasn`t even a year old.
> Hubby is outside burying him now.


I am so sorry Wendy. My heart goes out to you and family. Kisses and hugs for you and family.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knitpresentgifts said:


> Spot on per usual. We are their punching bags and without someone to punch, they have nothing to do and no one to practice on. Because we ignore them and stay away from them, they come to us.
> 
> I say, turn, and walk away.


I have shaken the dust off my feet.


----------



## Janeway

SQM said:


> Sorry to have to inform you but I am an ordained interfaith minister since '07 and am registered in the state of NY to marry and bury, just like any minister or priest. And other people without a formal religion can be very moral people. Stop being so crabby and trust. What is the worse that can happen? I took my chances here and slowly things are getting better.


Do tell are you an interfaith minister or an atheist? I'm confused!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

theyarnlady said:


> Giz, since we had so much fun with with new recipe's for other places, maybe we could think of new recipes with names some would enjoy. Like how about, Soup de door, smell s good but not tasty?
> 
> How about Roast my Brains. It's marvellous with a bit of honey and crusted over.


 :XD: Fried the Coop, Lit my Lip, Sunk the Stew, Blew the Gasket and last but not least, Fried Jumbo Libtards


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Country Bumpkins said:


> Please I will be good. Let me sit on the front row? :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks for the invite.


You'll have to beg Womby, she's the vocalist you could distract with your antics. I'm just going to flit around in the background playing PPP.


----------



## west coast kitty

WendyBee said:


> Not a very good day today, I`m so upset. My little kittie Alfie was found dead down by our mailbox this morning. Hubbie thinks he was hit by a car. The poor little guy wasn`t even a year old.
> Hubby is outside burying him now.


I'm so very sorry Wendy; it's so hard when a loved pet dies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

galinipper said:


> Got to go..
> Going to do a cream cheese facial then go to office. Later


 :thumbup: :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol: ♥


----------



## Jokim

knitpresentgifts said:


> So true! We need to get rid of the IRS, probably 60% of government jobs and probably 70% of the rules, regs and laws on the books. Then, we need a President and Congress and judges who enforce the laws and follow The Constitution of the US and create jobs, through less regulations by PRIVATE business owners. The government is only good at training and having a world-class military to serve and protect our Nation, building our infrastructure (tax funded but PRIVATE contractors doing the work and being in charge), and staying out of the way.
> 
> You become President, and I'll serve as your right hand.


The private sector is much more efficient with their money and would probably do an acceptable job, but who would oversee that they did an honest job? You need to start from the very beginning: teach the children about our history, the beginning of our country and why the Constitution. Then teach an in-depth course on the Constitution itself. The population is woefully ignorant about the individual rights guaranteed in the Constitution. If the average voter were truly knowledgeable about the tremendous importance of this document, we would not have the government we have today. Most students graduating today are very weak in deductive/inductive reasoning. That should also be introduced in middle-sr high. Our education system has a lot to answer for about the condition of our popular education. There are other issues, but I've said enough.


----------



## Janeway

susanmos2000 said:


> I agree that this case is peculiar, Marilyn, but I'm not sure we have any choice but to give Manning the treatment doctors claim he needs. Whether we like it or not, "gender dysphoria" is recognized by the international medical community as a legitimate disorder. And to deny our high-profile leaks guy treatment for it would give other countries (China in particular) the excuse they so desperately want to deny _their_ imprisoned whistleblowers treatment for other legitimate (but of course far more serious) conditions like heart disease and cancer.


What he really needs is a brain exam instead of a "gender" change.

I love my cat so why can't i do a plural marriage to her--makes as much sense as the other crazy things people are trying to cram into my mind!

There is one "crazy" dude on TV who has 5 wives--those women have been brain washed! Becoming such a "crazy" world!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Janeway said:


> No, Obo hasn't done anything except send Moochel around the world sight seeing while the vets died waiting for treatment.
> 
> One of my friends died waiting for treatment for lung cancer as no treatments were given but they did cut a nerve somewhere when he screamed constantly then he couldn't feel his legs. He died of blood clots at age 62 & didn't even draw a SS Check, but did draw a Navy retirement check after being on a Sub for 27 years!
> 
> Obo should have the same problem but since he has been our worst president, he will have the very best care for the rest of his life! Shame, shame!
> 
> We have our Karverr to honor as I read where the AOW said horrible things to him--shame, shame, shame on them.
> 
> Good morning Karverr, hope you enjoy the beautiful day.


I am so sorry. What a shame to risk your life for your country then your country can't even take care of you. 
Yes thanks karverr for serving our country. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty

Jokim said:


> Lovely patterns, did he design the shrug pattern (dot #4)? That is absolutely to die for! How do I get the pattern?
> There was a football player years ago, Rosie Greer, who did needlepoint. Hand crafts are great stress relievers.


I think he sells the patterns as downloads from his website. He also sells subscriptions to the knitting program videos, but I haven't had time to look at a sample yet. It was fun to have such an enthusiastic knitter visit.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knitpresentgifts said:


> I bet LWNs have no problems with cables, they twist everything easily.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Janeway said:


> No, Obo hasn't done anything except send Moochel around the world sight seeing while the vets died waiting for treatment.
> 
> One of my friends died waiting for treatment for lung cancer as no treatments were given but they did cut a nerve somewhere when he screamed constantly then he couldn't feel his legs. He died of blood clots at age 62 & didn't even draw a SS Check, but did draw a Navy retirement check after being on a Sub for 27 years!
> 
> Obo should have the same problem but since he has been our worst president, he will have the very best care for the rest of his life! Shame, shame!
> 
> We have our Karverr to honor as I read where the AOW said horrible things to him--shame, shame, shame on them.
> 
> Good morning Karverr, hope you enjoy the beautiful day.


I want to check out Karverr's post. Thank you Karverr for your service and sacrifice to our Nation.

BTW Jane: I heard parts of both Michelle Obama's and Eric Holder's graduation speeches last night. Both of them didn't offer encouragement or vision to the graduates, instead they told them (those of color) how they were in suppressed classes, below their peers and needed to rise up and be counted.

Then I heard the words of Condoleezza Rice. Her words were uplifting, inspiring, hopeful and on target. Condi told the graduates how she, as a young black girl in the South, soared in a time when all races were not treated as equals. She was fantastic.

What an obvious comparison in styles of how to how rise like an Eagle from the ashes. Rice nailed it. (no surprise there)

WCK - you must look up Condoleezza Rice (if you don't know her already) so you can talk about her! Yet, another word with two "z's" in it. Amazing! One "z"; not so special. But in consecutive days - that counts!


----------



## Janeway

knitpresentgifts said:


> I will break my silence to you. I am tired of the insults. I am familiar with many on both sides. I can deal with differences of opinion. I have extremely close friends from both parties who I love dearly. I visit other threads. I do not initiate attacks or write vile insults to people of any political party, religion or faith. My friends do know the real me (well, the virtual real me). I am loyal and will defend anyone that I choose. I love God and life. I do not try to impress my KP friends, and I do what I'm lead to do. I am grateful for all I have been blessed with in my life including my KP friends.
> 
> The Libs on KP have been nothing except vicious and vile to me from nearly my first day on KP. The Libs are disruptive, ugly, and frankly, stupid, in their words and actions. Not many I know wants to talk to them because of their past actions. Words have meaning, you know that, yet, you now expect everyone to treat you as all others?
> 
> You have been part of many attacks to my friends, those of my faith and me personally. I have yet to see you show any remorse for your actions or offer any sincere apology. Perhaps you have done so, it is not my business to know.
> 
> Now you regularly post here and wish to be part of the friendships and fellowship that have been created on this thread. Why? Why do you want to be a part of something you have ridiculed, insulted and mocked prior? Why are you not pleased and content to fellowship with those you seem to align with best? Why do you care to insert yourself here?
> 
> I'm a very forgiving person, but am not an idiot who welcomes with open arms the enemy to the campfire of those where I count as friends.


Oh, goody, I'll do an Indian fire dance to back up your words.

Remember an Indian builds a small fire & sets up close but white man builds a large fire & sets far away!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> no no it is Bless your Pea picking Heart. We must remember that . You will find that they love to pick,and peas are rounded and have to be wash before eating.


 I will remember. Bless my little pea picking ♥.


----------



## Janeway

susanmos2000 said:


> "Enemy"? A pretty strong term for someone you've never set eyes on and really know nothing about.


Well Susan, you have been nice then really harsh with words so why should we trust any of you--bored with your friends?

KC is right as she gave the quotes where a few of you would try to infiltrate us then cut us to the bone!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Janeway said:


> Do tell are you an interfaith minister or an atheist? I'm confused!


Does sound confusing she is a Jew and interfaith but calls God a she. All mixed up mess. But I am not talking to her. I am agreeing with you.


----------



## Jokim

knitpresentgifts said:


> I bet LWNs have no problems with cables, they twist everything easily.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway

WendyBee said:


> Not a very good day today, I`m so upset. My little kittie Alfie was found dead down by our mailbox this morning. Hubbie thinks he was hit by a car. The poor little guy wasn`t even a year old.
> Hubby is outside burying him now.


Oh, Wendy, my heart cries for your broken heart as we do love our fur friends. Sending prayers to your family. Hugs, dear lady!


----------



## theyarnlady

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: Fried the Coop, Lit my Lip, Sunk the Stew, Blew the Gasket and last but not least, Fried Jumbo Libtards


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Jokim said:


> Honest, forthright and courageous. :thumbup:


Thanks. It is ridiculous that I even thought and felt the need to write those words. Yet, I stand by them (minus the typos) because it is the truth.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Girls and boy I have to go get dressed. We are voting today. Have to get our 2 votes against Mark Pryor. Talk later. &#9829; y'all. Hugs Wendy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

theyarnlady said:


> Hey KPG, how can you even think we can not sing . You can be Soprano, and I will be Alto. That way we have both ends covered. High and low. What trouble I do not cause trouble, it just follows me around.


I cannot cover the exposed end, my voice doesn't go above Alto. We have a problem, an end is exposed!

Help! Who among us is a Soprano who can sing and perform a quality cover-up?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks. It is ridiculous that I even thought and felt the need to write those words. Yet, I stand by them (minus the typos) because it is the truth.


I am glad you explained how we feel. Now back to ignoring.


----------



## Janeway

Lukelucy said:


> Don't believe they will change.


No, a leopard never changes their spots!


----------



## west coast kitty

Jokim said:


> Well stated, Kitty. As you, in Canada, we, in the US, aren't privy to the smaller issues in our neighbor country's politics. You helped me understand and be more enlightened on Canadian issues. TO's Ford escapades aside, of course. ;-)


It's got to the point where I cringe whenever Ford's name come up. The public shattering of his life is bad enough, but it has also taken away attention from some of the early accomplishments of his term as mayor. The socialist policies of past mayors had the city in dire financial straits with poor services - that's why he got elected with so much support to begin with.

I'm not getting the feeling that he's getting much out of whatever rehab he's in. I feel so sorry for his kids and his wife.


----------



## Janeway

galinipper said:


> Karveer, Thank you for your service to our Country and the sacrifices that you have made and may still be making. I read your letter on the veterans topic you started and it is so good, straightforward and came from your heart.
> I followed your advice and tweeted out my disgust to my reps. After work today I am calling my reps.about the taxpayer funded sex change operation Manning is recieving as our honorable Veterans are left to die essentially murdered at the hands of Government run hospitals and bureaucrats, lining their pockets with bonuses.
> Thank You My Friend,
> gali


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady

Want to thank all of you, do you know how nice it is to just laugh. Sometimes it is nice to leave all cares behind and just have a jolly bit of humor.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Janeway said:


> Good deal as Christian Charities are trying to feed & cloth the needy--do you "ever" read/hear of any other religions having food pantries or free clothing? No, but Salvation Army does a lot for people around here. I always donate to their red buckets.
> 
> Target keeps those red buckets away as does Meijer, K-Mart & Kroger. They are at every Walmart store here--yea Walmart!


Agreed. I give thousands to the Salvation Army every year. I do not shop in Target, specifically because they would not allow the Sal Army ringers in front of their stores. Target doesn't want to support the poor and needy, so they do not get my $.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

http://ibibleverses.christianpost.com/bible-verses-about-encouragement/held-arms-grace Somebody copy this for me?


----------



## Country Bumpkins

theyarnlady said:


> Want to thank all of you, do you know how nice it is to just laugh. Sometimes it is nice to leave all cares behind and just have a jolly bit of humor.


Merry heart is a good medicine.


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Country Bumpkins said:


> I guess they feel entitled to our site , um like a lib that wants what we have for free. Hands out. Like o tearing down the country. They can't help themselves they have no will to go on without our strength. They want to be us but don't have it in them. :shock: :roll:


Like an alien? I just pictured them in us, and boy, did that hurt.


----------



## Lukelucy

Jokim said:


> Honest, forthright and courageous. :thumbup:


Thank you KPG! You spoke for us.


----------



## Lukelucy

Country Bumpkins said:


> I guess they feel entitled to our site , um like a lib that wants what we have for free. Hands out. Like o tearing down the country. They can't help themselves they have no will to go on without our strength. They want to be us but don't have it in them. :shock: :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-263380-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

